# Stihlmans Wood,Tree cutting ramblings...........



## Stihlman441

Hi there guys 
In stead of me putting bits and bobs of my wood,tree cutting,felling,firewood stuff all over the place im starting this post and intend to update it when ever i find something for you. 
I have got some work on a property not far from home and i am going to be there for awhile with a heap of trees to fell,started out there on Saturday and the farmer tested me out straight up.A very large ugly Cypress tree,there was an excavator there to help out so it wasn't to dad and all went well. 
Felled afew dead or dying trees around the place before lunch,a mate is doing a lot of fencing there so removing the trees before replacing or putting in new fences ones as i go. 
After lunch go started on a row of Matts (MCW)s aerate trees,i think they are the same Casuarinas and there is a heap of them,they are a bit of a prick with all the low growing branches that need to be trimmed so you can get to the trunk.The farmer was following me with a 8 ton excavator putting them into piles to burn latter on.I work out on average can fell one in about 6 to 7 mins each with a fuel stop in the hr.Used the ported 441CR MTronic with a 28'' ES Light bar,what a pleasure this combo is for this type of work. 
Pic of the ugly Cypress tree before and after.


----------



## Stihlman441

These are the Casuarinas trees,before and after pics.











The MTronics doing its thing.











After all done.


----------



## deye223

subed looks good andrew and good idear :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## formationrx

*good work... mean saw too!*

.... is he going to farm that area?.... some of those trees look pretty old and messy... you are lucky you dont have to chip all that! 
tell the farmer to make sure that wood is real dry before he burns it. i dont know about over there, but here sap can clog up the chimney (especially italian cypress). you can advise him to burn a hardwood after he burns the evergreen-- this will reduce the build up. stay safe and enjoy your work day!


----------



## Stihlman441

Got some big pines to do as well,the first pic is of one im going to first up in the morning before the wind gets up i like these big ones,may even give the 880 a run on it.


----------



## deye223

love them pines i will hear the crash frome here but when they are dry that bark dust gets rite up my nose


----------



## Stihlman441

formationrx said:


> .... is he going to farm that area?.... some of those trees look pretty old and messy... you are lucky you dont have to chip all that!
> tell the farmer to make sure that wood is real dry before he burns it. i dont know about over there, but here sap can clog up the chimney (especially italian cypress). you can advise him to burn a hardwood after he burns the evergreen-- this will reduce the build up. stay safe and enjoy your work day!



Where that Cypress was he is going to build big yard and have a sheep feed lot along that area.
We dont burn Cypress,Pine and that type wood over here we have a lot better wood to heat the house.


----------



## Rudolf73

Great thread Andrew, keep up the good work :msp_thumbup:


----------



## David (saltas)

subscribed


----------



## derwoodii

Aww man big dirty wood & big saws on a hot day, that's a tough gig Mr Stihlman 


Them paddocks look dry have a knap sack of fire rake handy eh.


----------



## Stihlman441

derwoodii said:


> Aww man big dirty wood & big saws on a hot day, that's a tough gig Mr Stihlman
> 
> 
> Them paddocks look dry have a knap sack of fire rake handy eh.



Not wrong there mate 35 deg and very little wind today stopped at lunch time,thats a stubble in the paddock not long been headed and ya carry a extinguisher in the ute.Get an early start in the morning.:msp_smile:


----------



## komatsuvarna

I spot a Case ZX80?

Man that first tree was ugly!!


----------



## Stihlman441

Yes.


----------



## novaman64

Great pics!

That a 36" bar on the 660?

I think you should flush cut that first stump! :jester:


----------



## Stihlman441

novaman64 said:


> Great pics!
> 
> That a 36" bar on the 660?
> 
> I think you should flush cut that first stump! :jester:



Ya a 36'' ES Light just started using it.
I dont think so with the flush cut there is a 45 ton excervator coming with a ripper on it will take care of that and mant other stumps.:msp_smile:


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya a 36'' ES Light just started using it.
> I dont think so with the flush cut there is a 45 ton excervator coming with a ripper on it will take care of that and mant other stumps.:msp_smile:



I'd love to a video of the excavator attacking that stump :msp_wink:


----------



## komatsuvarna

45 tons!! Thats a big'n!


----------



## deye223

i'll bet me b#lls it's bloody hot there today been in the mid 20s last 3 days all redy 32 here today @ 13:14


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep them machines are great to see working but the problem is im payed to fell trees not watch excervators but.Just got home from out there so will put some pics and a vid up when i get to my real job.


----------



## Stihlman441

At 1 pm it was 37.2 deg C.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Alex D

Very nice pics!! Im just wondering how bad are the critters?? Eg spiders, snakes etc... and other poisonous things that could fall on you??


----------



## Stihlman441

Plenty of spiders when felling,they are in the bark a lot of huntsman spiders,they are hamless but made ya take a deep breath when they crawl up ya arm.


----------



## Stihlman441

Been at it again today,at 1 pm was 37.2 deg C not very nice for working.
Got there early and dropped that big pine i put pic up the other day,all went well it even when where i wonted it to.Used the ported 660 with a 36'' ES Light bar and a semi chisel skip chain.
This pic was early morning as you can see by the shadows.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


>



Oh no. The dreaded Casuarina undercut  I've only seen, awe, maybe a few hundred of those!

Keep the updates coming mate, I've been slack on my thread and haven't been doing stuff all cutting.
You're right about the heat too. Has been strangely consistent temperatures across a wide part of Vic and SA. Even Mount Gambier, the coldest most miserable place in the state was the same temp as up here today.

It's interesting how the more cutting you do the more trees you find to cut


----------



## Stihlman441

Been at again more pines this one was a double they were held together bay branches,the 441 MTronics getting a good work out,did about 10 big pines today in the morning.

[video=youtube;I5U0z7SUrzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5U0z7SUrzY[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

Check out this ugly looking stump,dont know what it was.






Got these and more to do on Friday,going to put one of those 100 ltr tank frames on the forks to trim from.











These Sugar gums will be felled,blocked and split on Saturday for firewood.


----------



## bcorradi

hey thanks for sharing the pics...great work.


----------



## derwoodii

> Check out this ugly looking stump,dont know what it was



Me thinks tis Callitris rhomboidea or similar Callitris speices

Callitris rhomboidea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## David (saltas)

http://www.conifers.org/cu/Callitris_rhomboidea.php
Small tree 9-15 m tall, diameter 29-44 cm





I don't have any idea what it is


----------



## Stihlman441

There is a lot of strange trees there, very old and past there prime the homestead was a display garden back in the 70s and open to the public.


----------



## DYNOBOB

Stihlman441 said:


> Plenty of spiders when felling,they are in the bark a lot of huntsman spiders,they are hamless but made ya take a deep breath when they crawl up ya arm.




Holy crap! :msp_scared:

I'd prob drop the saw and cut my foot off.


.


----------



## Stihlman441

Another dont know what it was.


----------



## Stihlman441

Had the excavator give me a hand with a push on a couple around the house.


----------



## deye223

hey andrew can you show us a picture of the filter on the 441 after a days cutting without cleaning throughout the day


----------



## komatsuvarna

Them zero tail swing 200 size excavators is sweet, especially in the woods!!


----------



## Rudolf73

komatsuvarna said:


> Them zero tail swing 200 size excavators is sweet, especially in the woods!!



It just needs a harvester head and it would be the perfect firewood machine.


----------



## Stihlman441

This after about 12 tanks of fuel.
I have a pre filter over the HD2 filter that helps a bit.


----------



## deye223

think i'll leave the 461 to those that don't know any better, i get that on me 460 after 10 min


----------



## Stihlman441

One day people will work out just how good these new style saws are.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> One day people will work out just how good these new style saws are.



yeah well i just woke up


----------



## Stihlman441

Been working again felling and sorting out most of it for fiewood.


----------



## Stihlman441

Have been bench saw and splitting Sugargum as well.











Excavator digging out stumps with a ripper.


----------



## MCW

Good stuff mate. Nothing like heavy machinery  Are you bringing the backcut in lower than the face on those pushovers?


----------



## AUSSIE1

Stihlman441 said:


>



Coarse sand down your way Andrew! Reminds me of Tom Hanks and his "chunky style potato salad"


----------



## AUSSIE1

Stihlman441 said:


>



Love the viewing platform for tourists! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## MCW

AUSSIE1 said:


> Coarse sand down your way Andrew! Reminds me of Tom Hanks and his "chunky style potato salad"



Not wrong Al. I'm pretty sure even .404" chipper would struggle if it hit that "dirt"


----------



## Aussie Dave

DYNOBOB said:


> Holy crap! :msp_scared:
> 
> I'd prob drop the saw and cut my foot off.
> 
> 
> .




Nah,you get used to them after a while  
Snakes..now there a different story!!!


----------



## Rudolf73

AUSSIE1 said:


> Love the viewing platform for tourists! :msp_thumbup:



I was wondering what those were for!


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Good stuff mate. Nothing like heavy machinery  Are you bringing the backcut in lower than the face on those pushovers?



Say what ? edgamakate me.


----------



## deye223

this'll be good haha


----------



## splitpost

opcorn:subbing in


----------



## Stihlman441

This property back in the late 60s early 70s was like a botanical gardens and open to the public on open days.In the last few years has been let go and turned into a jungle,it took three days of bobcat work to clean it all up before i could get anywhere near the trees.Most of the trees were in bad state i suppose the drought has taken its toll on these old trees.

There is heaps of them spiders and things under the coarse bark and the saw exhaust gets them moving. 

I am having a week off brother is coming down from Darwin and we are going dear hunting for a few days.

I start back there Monday week i will take a pic of the wood pile i will be processing.


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Not wrong Al. I'm pretty sure even .404" chipper would struggle if it hit that "dirt"



Those stone looking thing under that big Cypress tree are petrified eagle dropping from years gone by.


----------



## splitpost

Stihlman441 said:


> Plenty of spiders when felling,they are in the bark a lot of huntsman spiders,they are hamless but made ya take a deep breath when they crawl up ya arm.



:freaked-out: a few times myself,hate spiders


----------



## deye223

god luck with bamby


----------



## David (saltas)

*I was waiting for matt to say some thing about the hinge on this one :confused2:*






Then he surprises me and asks about lowering the back cut on push-overs, must be something he was edumackated on in that forestry course:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihlman441

I will be the first to tellyas I'm no pro or edgamakated faller,i just do what works for me and if others know better dont be shy give me your views.
In the pic about i just make the back cut about 1'' to 2'' higher than the bottom knotch cut.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Down under brothers! No thanks on the spiders, good thread though!


----------



## David (saltas)

*I'm not giving you any advice you have so much more experience*

I picked that picture because It worked it and it is neat but nitpickers might think the hinge could have been more uniform.

Matt is the person most critical of his own cutting, but not of others 
I know he looks at the stumps after he is done to see how it looks eg is the back-cut parallel to the face etc, or did he leave too little hinge.

I have no idea what he meant yet.

Matt is very adept at sidestepping my attempts to mildly troll him


----------



## MCW

David (saltas) said:


> Matt is very adept at sidestepping my attempts to mildly troll him



Heh heh  I try David but you're bloody good!

OK Andrew I'll fill you in mate. This is actually documented in "some" forestry manuals and the forestry courses I've done didn't talk about this technique. A number of arborists I've dealt with know about it though. I've made references and shown photos of it before in my Today's Job thread.
Basically if you are pushing or towing a tree off it's stump, you can sometimes actually pull the butt of the trunk off the FRONT of the stump. This can end in disaster and is a real risk with heavy leaners and a low push/tow where the bulk of the weight is still above your pull/push point. I have had this happen to me twice. The first one was an over exuberant relative in a 120HP New Holland 4WD tractor who put his foot into it (after telling him to go GENTLY) and tore a heavy leaning 4' gum straight off the front of the stump - end result was a tree that pulled straight off the stump, dug in, then went sideways swinging around on the cable. It crushed an old grain silo/tank. No biggy.

Ahem...






The other one was when my brother and I were towing over a smaller dead gum and he stalled the ute mid pull and didn't get on the brakes quick enough. Result was a tree that pulled forward off the stump, dug in, then fell straight back, taking the Rodeo with it, but luckily fell straight down the middle of an orange row with no damage done.
By bringing the back cut in lower it is basically impossible to tear the trunk off the front of the stump and lose control of the tree. This was the reason why I cracked the sh*ts with the corporate farm I was working for as their dopey worker decided to get an excavator in and play Mr Forestry for a day (while borrowing my 390XP and 32" bar to just "cut some stumps"!). I came back and he'd had an excavator push all these heavy leaners I'd left while doing incorrect cuts with MY saw - interestingly the week after a fellow AS member and qualified arborist came over from Mildura to buy my 5100-S. Wayne (gmax) was up for a chainsaw trip so was with me. The first thing that this guy commented on when I said this peanut was pushing them over with an excavator was that "his cuts are wrong and he'll have a tree come back over on the excavator using that technique". Wayne will back this up.
Remember though the taller the tree, the heavier the lean, and how far the excavator/tow cable can go up the tree all have an influence but it's a good, safe technique to use. If you've got a heavy leaning 100 footer and you're pushing/towing it over from 20 foot up you might want to get your will sorted 

In the photo below both went to the right...






I hope you can see what I mean mate and being an engineer I reckon you'll be able to see what I'm saying  Good work too and I wasn't trying to be critical but somehow the above technique as useful as it is seems to be basically unheard of. Even the guys at the forestry course hadn't seen or heard of it before but I first saw it in an NSW Forestry Manual.


----------



## MCW

David (saltas) said:


> Then he surprises me and asks about lowering the back cut on push-overs, must be something he was edumackated on in that forestry course:msp_sneaky:



Heh heh. I've done a lot worse than that old son, a LOT worse  I reckon Andrew does a bloody good job. Interestingly I've noticed his techniques getting better and better over the last few years as he's done more and more felling so I'll probably be able to learn some tricks off of him instead


----------



## Stihlman441

Good feed back mate,i understand what you are saying and it makes sense when ya think about it.All comments welcome good or bad i just have learnt something and will try this out,i do a lot of pulling with cable and land cruiser.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Good feed back mate,i understand what you are saying and it makes sense when ya think about it.All comments welcome good or bad i just have learnt something and will try this out,i do a lot of pulling with cable and land cruiser.



Glad you got it mate as I even confused myself for a seond there 
The situation I referred to above involving the guy using my Husky was a lot more dangerous than yours though. These were big trees about 100-120' with a HEAVY lean. Judging by the bucket marks on the trunk the excavator guy would have been directly behind them with the tree hanging over the non caged machine - at full extension he'd have got no way near the half way point up the tree, that'll own 50% of the actual balance point which is the real thing to look for. I am 99% sure the excavator operator would have though this guy was safe and knew what he was doing. Until this particular incident got sorted I refused to do any more work there and it went straight to upper management. As in right up - the whole company went into damage control about this as they are very focussed on occ, health, and safety. The worker hasn't spoken to me since 
In fact even with proper techniques on the trees mentioned above they really were just tow over only and too dangerous to be behind. Wayne saw some of this guy's stumps and you'd swear a blind man had cut them - he was very very lucky not to kill someone.


----------



## husq2100

nice work Al, do you find the smell and chips/dust from the cypress a pain?


----------



## WidowMaker1

jumping in opcorn: looks like fun Andrew! bloody hot work in summer over here tho bro, keep that esky stocked up :msp_thumbup:


----------



## MCW

WidowMaker1 said:


> jumping in opcorn: looks like fun Andrew! bloody hot work in summer over here tho bro, keep that esky stocked up :msp_thumbup:



With water  Beer and chainsaws don't mix remember!


----------



## WidowMaker1

MCW said:


> With water  Beer and chainsaws don't mix remember!


 funny thing is when out bush fighting fires ,water is not to be iced ...in advanced RFS training the shinny bums told all brigades to carry lots of drinking water, and we all carry a canteen on our belts ,but they say that the water should be ambient temp! ... lol. well its bloody over 40degrees on a cold day when on the front line ,we all have hot water ...just need a few tee bags and sugar


----------



## MCW

WidowMaker1 said:


> funny thing is when out bush fighting fires ,water is not to be iced ...in advanced RFS training the shinny bums told all brigades to carry lots of drinking water, and we all carry a canteen on our belts ,but they say that the water should be ambient temp! ... lol. well its bloody over 40degrees on a cold day when on the front line ,we all have hot water ...just need a few tee bags and sugar



Yeah but water is water and it's all wet  I've been the same on occasion where I've had drinking water left in the work ute all day with the windows up. It was even too hot to drink on one occasion  Actually I think that was the same day the CD player had a CD melt through it and had to be replaced...


----------



## David (saltas)

MCW said:


> With water  Beer and chainsaws don't mix remember!



Diet ginger beer , cause I need to loose a pound or ten, you cant taste much of a difference between half and full sugar with all that ginger


----------



## MCW

David (saltas) said:


> Diet ginger beer , cause I need to loose a pound or ten, you cant taste much of a difference between half and full sugar with all that ginger



I really do like that alcoholic Ginger Beer doing the rounds too


----------



## Stihlman441

I am back,got two nice fellow deer (will put pics ) off to Ararat to chase afew pigs and maybe deer so in a few days will be back.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> I am back,got two nice fellow deer (will put pics ) off to Ararat to chase afew pigs and maybe deer so in a few days will be back.



nice one


----------



## MCW

Good stuff. You'll have to change the thread title to...

*Stihlmans Wood,Tree cutting, and Hunting ramblings...........*


----------



## Stihlman441

Good one Matt,cant change it know.


----------



## Stihlman441

I'm back,will get more pics up soon,been cutting again.

Have you ever had that feeling that its going to be a big day or days.
















Then he tells me he wonts this lot felled and made into firewood as well.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal on the deer! And you know I am a pigman! Going next saturday. That's a lot of wood man looking good:msp_thumbup: Few sticks in that grove too! None look to thick eh? Matt good idea on the thread title I like it:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## MCW

Looks like fun mate. Shouldn't have to split too many of those toothpicks. Unless of course you took the photos 500m away and they're actually 30" trunks 



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal on the deer! And you know I am a pigman! Going next saturday. That's a lot of wood man looking good:msp_thumbup: Few sticks in that grove too! None look to thick eh? Matt good idea on the thread title I like it:msp_thumbsup:



Yeah I think Andrew needs to delete this thread and start again with a new title


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> I am back,got two nice fellow deer (will put pics ) off to Ararat to chase afew pigs and maybe deer so in a few days will be back.



pics man pics don't want to hurry you too much but it's been a while


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> I'm back,will get more pics up soon,been cutting again.
> 
> Have you ever had that feeling that its going to be a big day or days.
> 
> looks like 261 is gunna get some work


----------



## Stihlman441

Nice young fellow deer.
Lucky brother is a butcher.











Marinated back straps stakes yum.


----------



## Stihlman441

Good things come to those who weight.:cool2:


----------



## Stihlman441

Some dam watching as well.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Nice young fellow deer.
> Lucky brother is a butcher.



The bloody blowflies have moved in quick  Bastards...


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya mate funny how ya never see them untill ya eat something,cut up something or have a crap.


----------



## Stihlman441

Same here champ we dont use Cypress or pine as firewood.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Stihlman441

Interesting looking burl






Nice veiw of Bluegums






Blackberrys


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya mate funny how ya never see them untill ya eat something,cut up something or have a crap.



Yeah you're not wrong there. Down at the in-laws farm they just come out the woodwork the second you start cutting something up, especially when the weather starts warming up.
I had something funny happen a few years ago when taking a crap in some bushes while out shooting. I had this bloody big Dung Beetle come flying in like a B52 bomber while I was squatting and got me right on the mud button. Of course I jumped and clenched and jammed this bloody beetle between my butt cheeks who started trying to dig his way out. Even thinking about how I removed it makes me cringe but it involved a lot of dunny paper and hand cleaner after the incident. I have only ever told one person about this until now and she absolutely pis*ed herself laughing. That's right, my heartless missus thought it was a hell of a joke...


----------



## Stihlman441

Thats a classic mate :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: something to tell the grandkids on Christmas day after lunch when ya all around chattin.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Thats a classic mate :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: something to tell the grandkids on Christmas day after lunch when ya all around chattin.:msp_ohmy:



Yeah it's funny now


----------



## David (saltas)

Flies..................

You guys would just love coober pedy

Event the natives stick there head in a salt bush so they can try to sleep even those with a gut full of grog cant stand that many flies


----------



## MCW

David (saltas) said:


> Flies..................
> 
> You guys would just love coober pedy
> 
> Event the natives stick there head in a salt bush so they can try to sleep even those with a gut full of grog cant stand that many flies



Yep. I remember on an army cadet's trip between Whyalla and Port Augusta back in the late 80's that the bush flies were so thick that we were nearly black with them. One double handed clap across a mate's back yielded 140 of the little bastards from memory.


----------



## Stihlman441

Them little bush flys are not much fun,you have to keep your teeth together and open ya lips to breath.


----------



## Stihlman441

I will give you boys and girls a tip,spent 4 hrs (8 tanks of fuel) on the 460 today and i must say that it was not a pleasant experience at all.The only really good thing is ya get to have a rest every 1/2 hr to re fuel.
I have to get another ported 441CR Mtronic badly.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff Matt, except for the beetle man gives me the creeps. Andrew good thread you guy's have some beautifull, and rugged country. I never saw a actual blue gum forest. Believe it or not we have a fair amount of Eaucs, here but not thick like that or a forest. That is impressive looks like a giant hedgerow.


----------



## David (saltas)

MCW said:


> Yeah you're not wrong there. Down at the in-laws farm they just come out the woodwork the second you start cutting something up, especially when the weather starts warming up.
> I had something funny happen a few years ago when taking a crap in some bushes while out shooting. I had this bloody big Dung Beetle come flying in like a B52 bomber while I was squatting and got me right on the mud button. Of course I jumped and clenched and jammed this bloody beetle between my butt cheeks who started trying to dig his way out. Even thinking about how I removed it makes me cringe but it involved a lot of dunny paper and hand cleaner after the incident. I have only ever told one person about this until now and she absolutely pis*ed herself laughing. That's right, my heartless missus thought it was a hell of a joke...



MATT MUD BUTTON:big_smile:


----------



## Alex D

Stihlman441 said:


> I will give you boys and girls a tip,spent 4 hrs (8 tanks of fuel) on the 460 today and i must say that it was not a pleasant experience at all.The only really good thing is ya get to have a rest every 1/2 hr to re fuel.
> I have to get another ported 441CR Mtronic badly.



Wow my mid 90s 044 and arctic 046 are my go to saws for most cutting this 441cr mtronic must be really impressive if it makes the 460 look bad... gotta try one of these myself and does anyone know is there an arctic version of the 441 mtronic??


----------



## Stihlman441

Ok you lot,some guys on here in the past have been taking the p_ss and giving me a hard time about how my saws are allways clean,well have a good look boys this may be the only time you will see it.
I have been so flat out cutting and work reasontly that things have got out hand a bit in regards to maintenance.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Ok you lot,some guys on here in the past have been taking the p_ss and giving me a hard time about how my saws are allways clean,well have a good look boys this may be the only time you will see it.
> I have been so flat out cutting and work reasontly that things have got out hand a bit in regards to maintenance.



:camera: ok i put that in me computer so i can look at now and then just prove too me self you do get em dirty LOL


----------



## Stihlman441

With my 261 i have used and abused this saw just to see what if anything would go wrong with it,the only thing i have done to it from new is clean out the clutch one time.This is the state of the filter system after 21.5 hrs of use in green and dry mostly Sugargum.Try doing this with other brands or models.






The pre filter helps a bit.
Even the dust is on the outside of the filter not inside.:msp_thumbsup:






All like new again


----------



## MCW

About bloody time. That's real dirt too, not that spray on stuff


----------



## Slamm

Looking good Andrew. I ordered a brace of new hour meter/tachs for the new saws. I really like having those on my saws. They let you know, not think you know how a saw is cutting, by monitoring the rpms. I have really watched how I cut now and you can really fine tune your under load H screw setting on them and how you handle the saw, when you can see how it effects the rpms, not how you think it effects the rpms. Takes all the BS wondering or guessing out of tuning for best cutting speed, as you can see an actual number.

Have fun cutting,

Sam


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya Sam there are a good tool and very handy but no go on the MTronics.


----------



## Slamm

Mine worked fine on the Mtronic until it hit the rev limiter, then it would go funny, but under normal load and idling it would do just fine and seemed to check correctly with the other saws. I never cut enough to check the hour meter, but I though it was about right. I'm getting some more Mtronic saws and will check them again. I talked with the higher ups at WorksConnection and they couldn't figure out why it didn't work correctly with the Mtronic system.

Sam


----------



## Stihlman441

Im after another 441C or 461 depends on what it comes out with.


----------



## Slamm

Stihlman441 said:


> Im after another 441C or 461 depends on what it comes out with.



Yeah, I'm going to get a fleet of 441 CM's and try a 461 and get a 661 and now I have to get a 261, because my 260 got stolen, I look forward to getting the 261, I'm mad about the others. I didn't like my 260 after running that 261 ............... that is one nice little saw. The one I ran only had about 1 tank through it so it was only going to get better, the timing was advanced and the muffler modded and that is just a great combination. I have a great example of how Terry modded John's so I'll mod it after awhile. The 261 with Mtronics would the be greatest skidder saw ever made, tough, dust proof and always start quickly.

Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Andrew even your dirty saws look brand new! LOL! Hey I ordered some Stihl HD filters, partly because of the aussie threads on filters, and also my experience lately. I go all out on my saws at home clean the filter every outing. At work using a 046 mag the other day I let the old style filter which I cleaned the day before go a couple days in some good cutting. I was amazed how much fines got through. My shop siad they even have a special filter for aussies?? That was after me telling them about the Aussie threads on filtration. So is it the HD, or is there another better one? Thanks Norm.........


----------



## Stihlman441

The only one that works is a HD2 filter.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ha guys is this a Oak tree.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Ha guys is this a Oak tree.



How to identify different oak trees. 

looks like a pomey comon oak what are the acorns look like


----------



## MCW

Slamm said:


> Looking good Andrew. I ordered a brace of new hour meter/tachs for the new saws. I really like having those on my saws. They let you know, not think you know how a saw is cutting, by monitoring the rpms. I have really watched how I cut now and you can really fine tune your under load H screw setting on them and how you handle the saw, when you can see how it effects the rpms, not how you think it effects the rpms. Takes all the BS wondering or guessing out of tuning for best cutting speed, as you can see an actual number.
> 
> Have fun cutting,
> 
> Sam



Hey I'm with you Sam. I have to be honest that I thought they were a bit of a gimmick until I fitted a few to my saws. They really are a handy tool for sure. I found it really interesting to check the hours that I was putting on a saw and was surprised to find that I was actually putting more hours on them than I thought. I realised that I was spending less time refuelling and sharpening etc than I'd realised.


----------



## Stihlman441

As you guys have found they help a lot to tune in the cut,i have worked out with the 261,460 and 660 the torque is in the fat (richer) tune set up.


----------



## David (saltas)

Slamm said:


> The 261 with Mtronics would the be greatest skidder saw ever made, tough, dust proof and always start quickly.
> 
> Sam



When that MS241CM gets here I was going to put it side by side with the MS261 and see If I could make the 261 a mtronic

I seem to remember a post with info on what was needed to turn a standard 441 into a 441 mtronic


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Stihlman441 said:


> Ha guys is this a Oak tree.


 Nice tree, Oak for sure I looked in my book have a pretty good tree book from the audobon society. It looked similar to a net leaf oak, or a Mc donald Oak. I ruled out the netleaf because the average diameter is only one foot. The Mc Donald Oak is 40-100 feet tall, and average diameter is 3-4 feet. The leaves of the one you have shown look very similar. Is the hd 2 the same as the hd or are there two types of hd filters? The one you pictured looks just like what I ordered.


----------



## deye223

David (saltas) said:


> When that MS241CM gets here I was going to put it side by side with the MS261 and see If I could make the 261 a mtronic
> 
> I seem to remember a post with info on what was needed to turn a standard 441 into a 441 mtronic



david i think you would have too change the fly wheel think they have 2 magnets, hope there the same Diameter. but i'll stand corected on this


----------



## David (saltas)

deye223 said:


> david i think you would have too change the fly wheel think they have 2 magnets, hope there the same Diameter. but i'll stand corected on this



I think you are right about the flywheel


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> Ha guys is this a Oak tree. ]



Yup,, I see your sealing the ends for milling could be nice bit of timber there.
Quercus robur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Slamm

MCW said:


> Hey I'm with you Sam. I have to be honest that I thought they were a bit of a gimmick until I fitted a few to my saws. They really are a handy tool for sure. I found it really interesting to check the hours that I was putting on a saw and was surprised to find that I was actually putting more hours on them than I thought. I realised that I was spending less time refuelling and sharpening etc than I'd realised.



Yeah, it is amazing how much hours get racked up on the saws that I never really knew or thought about. I have the means of keeping track of the trees per saw hour and fuel per hour and other factors that I couldn't do as easily before. I would keep better records of this, if I didn't have a skidder with a short skid, breathing down my neck all the time lately, there is no peace, LOL.

Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good call on the Oak! I saw english in my book, but the leaves were harder to make out, Looks like it to me in your link, and good link and info by the way.


----------



## Slamm

Stihlman441 said:


> As you guys have found they help a lot to tune in the cut,i have worked out with the 261,460 and 660 the torque is in the fat (richer) tune set up.



Exactly on the richer is the better tune for work settings. For faster work cutting its the rpms it will hold in the cut under varied circumstances, not some free rev number, and it doesn' take much movement of the H screw to make a big difference.

What sucks here lately is, I set the carb for 30F in the morning then 50 in the afternoon, tonight its going to be 24F, so whatever settings that I set are only good for a little while. Oh how I love the Mtronic, its fast all the time and for every temperature.

Sam


----------



## deye223

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good call on the Oak! I saw english in my book, but the leaves were harder to make out, Looks like it to me in your link, and good link and info by the way.



no probs norm


----------



## Stihlman441

The HD filter has that felt outer pre filter.
The HD2 filter is the new one and works heaps better for us anyway with the very fine dust we commonly have from Ozzy woods i recommend the HD2 filter.


----------



## Stihlman441

Got hold of a nice Redgum log to mill up.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Stihlman441 said:


> The HD filter has that felt outer pre filter.
> The HD2 filter is the new one and works heaps better for us anyway with the very fine dust we commonly have from Ozzy woods i recommend the HD2 filter.


 Thanks man, that is what I ordered then. Probably better for everyone. Redwood dust can be bad too.


----------



## Rudolf73

I hope Husky can come up with a similar filter design to HD2 in the near future, because I haven't had good experiences with their filters in the past. I might even buy some more husky's then too... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihlman441

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks man, that is what I ordered then. Probably better for everyone. Redwood dust can be bad too.



No probs mate,you will find a little grease around the treaded shaft where the filter and it sit and all will be good.:smile2:


----------



## Stihlman441

Starting to put a dint in the pile.


----------



## Rudolf73

I bet the 261 was fun on that small stuff.


----------



## Stihlman441

I think this is a yellow box but not dont know ?.
Please let me know if you know,i have the trunk part and may slabb it if i can find out what it is.






This what the bark looks like higher up.


----------



## Stihlman441

I set up the ported 441CRM Tronic today with a 20'' bar and 8 pin for blocking,interestingly get about 30 to 35 mins out of a tank compared to the 460 about 25 to 30 mins but the 460 is stock a ported one would use more.
Fuel per tanks
460 800cc
441 725cc

The 441C is so much more user freindly than the 460 in every way,smoother very little vibs,less fumes, better filter system, simple starting system, a joy in every way.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stihlman441

Put an Oak log on the ute to bring home but could not roll it off,got the quad bike out with a little help got it off and all is good.
In the US i think they call Oak as a hard wood,well there is nothing at all hard about this Oak,wish all Ozzy hard woods were like this.:biggrin:


----------



## derwoodii

> Put an Oak log on the ute to bring home but could not roll it off,got the quad bike out with a little help got it off and all is good.
> In the US i think they call Oak as a hard wood,well there is nothing at all hard about this Oak,wish all Ozzy hard woods were like this.:biggrin:




Yeah I know they do go on a bit about_ hard stuff _dont they Oaks just sweet n soft.

I try n get a good pic of a 6 plus ton limb section of a est 400 year old massive red gum that cleaved off on the weekend. Its over 1.5 dia in places and 8 metres long after we trimmed off the limbs. You wont get that on ya ute, n my crane truck bloke gonna struggle as well.


----------



## Stihlman441

Sent it over i will slab her up.


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> I think this is a yellow box but not dont know ?.
> Please let me know if you know,i have the trunk part and may slabb it if i can find out what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This what the bark looks like higher up.



Not a lot to go on there lad, so I'll have a guess yes either Eucalyptus melliodora Yellow Box or eucalyptus goniocalyx Long-leaved box

Me,,, well I'm a fan of the red box  Eucalyptus polyanthemos


----------



## Stihlman441

huang0ae469aa said:


> Where that Cypress was he is going to build big yard and have a sheep feed lot along that area.
> We dont burn Cypress,Pine and that type wood over here we have a lot better wood to heat the house.



Yep same here we dont use Cypress or Pine as firewood.


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> Sent it over i will slab her up.



Narh sos its gonna be a landscape habitat log. We'll create a mulch bed below the tree and plant with native grasses etc usin the log as a feature to preserved the tree site and keep away passer by's cus if was a normal day with kid sports on,:msp_ohmy: dear god be squashed cars n ozkickers..


----------



## deye223

if the grain of the timber is as curly as the bark my guess and it is a guess is yes spose it's been dead for a long time no pics of the leaves or fruit even old fruit pods on the ground under the tree would help


----------



## Stihlman441

Rudolf73 said:


> I bet the 261 was fun on that small stuff.



Ya my most used saw i would say.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya my most used saw i would say.



I tell you what when you get the opportunity to run those smaller saws you grab it and run  I did a heap of stumping with my little 261 on those Casuarinas - it was relaxing!


----------



## Stihlman441

Im looking forward to the Sugargum plantasion out there 90% of them will be felled with the 261.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## derwoodii

Go on get this on ya ute











aw flip the file sized right diown grr oh well


----------



## Stihlman441

No probs mate but it wont be in one lenght and it may take afew trips.


----------



## RazvanGL1

Stihlman441 said:


> With my 261 i have used and abused this saw just to see what if anything would go wrong with it,the only thing i have done to it from new is clean out the clutch one time.This is the state of the filter system after 21.5 hrs of use in green and dry mostly Sugargum.Try doing this with other brands or models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pre filter helps a bit.
> Even the dust is on the outside of the filter not inside.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All like new again



great saw!!!maybe in the future it'll have M-Tronic like the ms241. and than go with MM as ms441CM


----------



## Stihlman441

Been workin out there every day this week and getting a bit done,even gave the 880 a run reducing afew stump 7 ton excervator couldnt lift them.Ya just got to love them big 880s nothing will stop them,had a full comp semi chisel chain 8 pin sprocket and 36'' bar on her.Going to put the 50'' on and have another go at that stump and take some more off.


----------



## Stihlman441

He just go a new Superaxe splitter for me to use this is the smallest one they make a Aussie Chopper WS150 and it does a good job some of the yellow box stalls it but.


----------



## deye223

good one andrew and give that new video camara a go


----------



## Stihlman441

deye223 said:


> good one andrew and give that new video camara a go



Ya i know but im ment to be working not making vids.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> No probs mate but it wont be in one lenght and it may take afew trips.



Don't be a softy Andrew. Just pump the Falcon's airbags up to 3000psi and you're good to go...



Stihlman441 said:


> He just go a new Superaxe splitter for me to use this is the smallest one they make a Aussie Chopper WS150 and it does a good job some of the yellow box stalls it but.



I saw a good one today mate. A homemade splitter that the guy reckons works out to about 60-70 tonne. I thought he was joking until I saw it had a 1.6L Nissan Pulsar motor on it and a monster hydraulic pump. Built like a tank and I'm not lying when I say the thing would weigh at least 1.5 tonne.



Stihlman441 said:


> Ya i know but im ment to be working not making vids.



Yeah it sucks mate. I've had a number of domestic jobs I'd like to have recorded but I feel guilty even snapping a few piccys on my phone.

Nice log too old son and anybody who reckon a ported 90cc saw can outgrunt a 120cc monster needs to take a long hard look at themselves. Even my ported and pop upped 660 that had a lot of poke wouldn't have been close to my 3120 with any bar over 28"...


----------



## derwoodii

> He just go a new Superaxe splitter for me to use this is the smallest one they make a Aussie Chopper WS150 and it does a good job some of the yellow box stalls it but.




Dont be sad about that, I had the big model super axe a 1997 version and while great machine even it came foul of a knotty bit of box or red gum, some things just dont wanna split. Mine had the side log lifter with hydro ram under the work bench, so how dos your operate canna see a wire or lift ram ??


----------



## Stihlman441

There is vid cameras everwhere out there Matt so probbaly being watched all the time.
One thing i have found out that Yellowbox is very very hard wood even green blocking its hard,i have at home a log about 36'' dia and 7 foot long that i am going to try and slab up.:hmm3grin2orange:
Im glad im not cutting that stuff for a living,got the 880 into it today and that give it a good whipping.


----------



## Stihlman441

derwoodii said:


> Dont be sad about that, I had the big model super axe a 1997 version and while great machine even it came foul of a knotty bit of box or red gum, some things just dont wanna split. Mine had the side log lifter with hydro ram under the work bench, so how dos your operate canna see a wire or lift ram ??



Thats because i broke it,the wire pulled through the crimp i thing that bit was a bit to weighty for it.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> There is vid cameras everwhere out there Matt so probbaly being watched all the time.



Damn Russian satellites...


----------



## Stihlman441

This is one of the biggest Redgums around this area i know of,it would be 300 years old +.
The biggest and the smallest and then the family.


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> This is one of the biggest Redgums around this area i know of,it would be 300 years old +.
> The biggest and the smallest and then the family.




300 years eh that old gal will see of a few of us off yet 

Historical Events for Year 1712

Feb 29th - February 29 is followed by February 30 in Sweden, in a move to abolish the Swedish calendar for a return to the Old style.
Apr 6th - Slave revolt in NY
Apr 7th - Slave revolt (NYC)
May 17th - Maximilian Emanuel of Bavaria honored as "sovereign of Netherlands"
May 22nd - Emperor Karel VI crowned king of Hungary
Jul 17th - England, Portugal & France sign ceasefire [or 19th]
Jul 20th - The Riot Act takes effect in Great Britain.
Jul 24th - Battle at Denain: France under Villars beat Dutch army
Oct 3rd - The Duke of Montrose issues a warrant for the arrest of Rob Roy MacGregor.
Oct 4th - Utrecht banishes poor Jews
Oct 8th - French hijacker Jacques Cassard seen on Suriname coast
Nov 2nd - Suriname government gives French hijacker Jacques Cassard, ƒ682,800

We got a few claimed to be 400 plus by them that should know. A few have been id as abbo scar trees and we treat them with silly whity respect. I was chatting to a Koorie bloke who said nay to worry about a scar tree so much, its just a history mark that white says is a big deal. "You fellas dont see the big picture at all, black man see's the land the trees its history all the connections of all that is not just any ol symbol it. We lived here 30k year never left much of a mark". A mother earth holistic approach to land and living of it. Then he fell over drunk,,, but hey I still got the idea we miss so much not seeing the forest for the trees stuff. Some reckon leaving a big old pile of bricks n crap where a river n forest was is a better thing. Be good to learn a few concepts of care and respect. I don't wanna sleep on dirt or live like a cave man, try n just tread wee bit softer.


Jul 20th - The Riot Act takes effect in Great Britain,, Huh 1st time riot act was read here was 1979 

1979 -Various surfers leaving the pub are caught up in what becomes known as the 'Frankston Riot' The police report reads that 'the riot began between rival patrons from three hotels positioned on the three corners of one intersection in Frankston. At closing time, patrons from the three hotels came on to the road and commenced to fight and to cause damage to property. It was necessary for police to read the riot act and then to take action to disperse the mob.'


----------



## Stihlman441

Had a bit of time today and made a couple of vids.
The ported CMTronic 28'' ES Light bar Carlton 3/8 .063 semi chisel skip chain 7 pin sprocket in Redgum.

[video=youtube;YLH0__klzNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLH0__klzNA[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

Ported 660 with 36'' ES Light bar Carlton 3/8 .063 semi chisel skip 7 pin sprocket in Redgum.

[video=youtube;c4AVtaNUVic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4AVtaNUVic[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

MS261 dual port muff with Works Connectoin Tach 18'' Carlton 3/8 .063 semi chisel chain 7 pin sprocket in Redgum,leaned it out to 13700 13800 after this havnt tuned if for awhile been slack.

[video=youtube;XbuPrSLorsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbuPrSLorsU[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Damn Russian satellites...



I think them Russians have got better things to look at then watching me.:msp_unsure:


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> I think them Russians have got better things to look at then watching me.:msp_unsure:



ah neht' he is on to us comrade what shall we do? Da, ok we send him vodka and pretty Russian wife spam lists.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> leaned it out to 13700 13800 after this havnt tuned if for awhile been slack.



Not being slack at all mate. Once set you shouldn't need to touch it for ages unless you are the typical AS "tweaker"


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> Not being slack at all mate. Once set you shouldn't need to touch it for ages unless you are the typical AS "tweaker"



easy to see you never owned a 262XP


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> easy to see you never owned a 262XP



Nah definately haven't  Although I've had tuning issues with the saws I've owned it's always been related to leaks, fuel, or filters. Once set properly I've never had to touch it. Guys that go cutting with a tuning screwdriver in their pocket every time really need to get a different saw. Unless it's someone like Brad who is always modifying and playing with them


----------



## deye223

david if you are still there can post the link too your thread on the limiters on your 261 please

found it


----------



## Stihlman441

I assume Randy would have done all that for you.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> I assume Randy would have done all that for you.



my mistake i think, just read some of davids thread just put a 2mm allen key in, and it is turning it can't start it now to see neighbours. you can feel it turning there is frction dopey me seen the top of the limiter and thought he forgot my bad

mate this thing has got dangly bits


----------



## David (saltas)

2mm Allen key is the way to go and just turn it a bit so that it is in the zone

removing the rib is only needed if you get lost and want to be able to screw it all the way closed and back out to the recommended starting position


----------



## David (saltas)

*261 mm*

Andrew have you found time to measure the size of the muff mod on your 261

is there any indication that the holes in the spark arrestor support bracket has been opened up?


----------



## Stihlman441

David (saltas) said:


> Andrew have you found time to measure the size of the muff mod on your 261
> 
> is there any indication that the holes in the spark arrestor support bracket has been opened up?



Ya sorry mate i was thinking about that this morning when i was using it,its on the to do list hope to gets some pics and measurements tomorrow after cutting for you.:smile2:


----------



## David (saltas)

thanks that will be great

work is keeping me busy
I have stopped teaching and gone back to full time work.

I was proof reading electrical schematics today found 210 items for the draughtsperson to fix.:msp_ohmy:
Tomorrow I have to go set the switchboard builder and tell him the drawings were ..... not accurate. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Stihlman441

Darren this is the comp gauge i use seams to work ok.
This is the 441CMTronic no fancy comp in this port job,just goes to show you how there is other ways to get performance out of a saw without high rpm and high comp.:smile2:


----------



## deye223

here it is andrew


----------



## deye223




----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Darren this is the comp gauge i use seams to work ok.
> This is the 441CMTronic no fancy comp in this port job,just goes to show you how there is other ways to get performance out of a saw without high rpm and high comp.:smile2:



Or you could give it high compression and get even more torque


----------



## Stihlman441

Ok David 261 Muff Modds
The sparks screen is still in the original port,i assume this area has been ground out larger.
The extra port and screen are Husky as shown.


----------



## Stihlman441

Dont seam to be getting anywhere with this lot.


----------



## Stihlman441

David this may help you.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/194205.htm


----------



## David (saltas)

Thanks for the pictures and the link


----------



## deye223

bet it's hot down there today andrew


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya not wrong mate,i feel like a sheet of fly paper everything sticks to ya,shaw dust and dirt good fun i think i may give tomorro and Satday a miss had enough for this week.:msp_tongue:


----------



## struggle

Stihlman441 said:


> Put an Oak log on the ute to bring home but could not roll it off,got the quad bike out with a little help got it off and all is good.
> In the US i think they call Oak as a hard wood,well there is nothing at all hard about this Oak,wish all Ozzy hard woods were like this.:biggrin:



How much weight can your ute take safely? I did not realize you would be able to put so much on one? 

I would think a log that size would be close to maxing out any standard half ton truck here and the ute in the pictures does not show of anything special by way of wheels and tire selection or am I missing something:msp_confused:

I know airbags can make up for leveling a truck but in the long run the rest of the truck can take a beating. Just curious


----------



## deye223

struggle said:


> How much weight can your ute take safely? I did not realize you would be able to put so much on one?
> 
> I would think a log that size would be close to maxing out any standard half ton truck here and the ute in the pictures does not show of anything special by way of wheels and tire selection or am I missing something:msp_confused:
> 
> I know airbags can make up for leveling a truck but in the long run the rest of the truck can take a beating. Just curious



you usually stop loading when the wheels fall off HAHAHA 

on a serious note i think there is 2204.6 pounds in a ton and that falcon is a 1 ton ute and being that is a soft oak there ain't much waight in it


----------



## struggle

deye223 said:


> you usually stop loading when the wheels fall off HAHAHA
> 
> on a serious note i think there is 2204.6 pounds in a ton and that falcon is a 1 ton ute and being that is a soft oak there ain't much waight in it



When you say one ton is that including the rear weight of the vehicle as well or just what is allowed for cargo only. Lots of manufactures are kind of fuzzy about that. 

Also a one ton truck here will hold actually far more than one actual ton. More like twice that or more depending on how the vehicle is set up. The ute looks more in line for body size to our Pontiac G8 than a full size truck.

Someone in CA is trying to sell one in ute form but was salvage vehilce they adpated a ute style rear to a G8 holden.

I am guessing you ute has a solid axle unlike the holden set up.


----------



## deye223

struggle said:


> When you say one ton is that including the rear weight of the vehicle as well or just what is allowed for cargo only. Lots of manufactures are kind of fuzzy about that.
> 
> Also a one ton truck here will hold actually far more than one actual ton. More like twice that or more depending on how the vehicle is set up. The ute looks more in line for body size to our Pontiac G8 than a full size truck.
> 
> Someone in CA is trying to sell one in ute form but was salvage vehilce they adpated a ute style rear to a G8 holden.
> 
> I am guessing you ute has a solid axle unlike the holden set up.



here it is a 1 ton pay load


----------



## Stihlman441

This is about max maybe 2 1/2 ton 











When i got the tray made i got extra ribs and heavey duty erverything.
Under the ute is air ballows,compressor,tank and in the cabin controls for up and down more in left or right what ever you nead,put 60 psi in the tyres and i will carry at least 2 ton of green wood very offen.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## deye223

is that last pic swomp or blue gum or neither


----------



## Stihlman441

The long logs are in the Sugargum family,last pick is dry Spottedgum.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


>



and yes i did notice the E bar HAHAHA


----------



## Stihlman441

That was before i woke up to myself.


----------



## deye223

to say i like that 261 is a under statement cut some stringy up to 23" no probs and it is sooooo lite and smooooooth compared to the MS460 that i have no need for now in wood around the 18" to 20" mark there is only 2 to 3 seconds in it i'm sold bring on the MS261 C-M


----------



## Stihlman441

What about the 461 and even 661s ?.:msp_smile:


----------



## deye223

deye223 said:


> to say i like that 261 is a under statement cut some stringy up to 23" no probs and it is sooooo lite and smooooooth compared to the ms460 that i have no need for now in wood around the 18" to 20" mark there is only 2 to 3 seconds in it i'm sold bring on the ms261 c-m






ps i have lost my taste for stock saws haha


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> What about the 461 and even 661s ?.:msp_smile:



i bet they don't have a air filltration system like the 441 it will be the same old crap with a HD2


----------



## Stihlman441

We will find out soon,i hope they is going to be a MTronic version.


----------



## MCW

Come on Andrew fess up. What your ute can carry and what it can carry legally are two completely different numbers


----------



## Stihlman441

Its a 1 tonner.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Its a 1 tonner.



 But capable of so much more! (of a night on the backroads with the lights off...)


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> But capable of so much more! (of a night on the backroads with the lights off...)



Something like that,if ya pull the correct fuse out the tail lights dont come on as well.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Something like that,if ya pull the correct fuse out the tail lights dont come on as well.



Yeah sure sure mate. Stop acting like you're a Ford engineer or something...


----------



## Rudolf73

Night vision goggles really help too :cool2:


----------



## Stihlman441

Rudolf73 said:


> Night vision goggles really help too :cool2:



If i recall ya dash cluster lights dont work as well.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> If i recall ya dash cluster lights dont work as well.



You have done this before haha


----------



## Stihlman441

Rudolf73 said:


> You have done this before haha



It was back in the day when fox skins were worth $25 + each.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ok gents check this out,you US saw users and builders take note this is a vid of Oak (US hard wood ) and one of the Ozzy hard woods Yellow box.We have heard it all before sharpen ya chain and so on,see how the Oak has ribbon type saw dust and the Yellow box is more like dust.
Chain is a Carlton semi chisel skip and a 7 pin sprocket.
Saw is a ported 441CMTronic and 28'' ES Light bar.
This is why us Ozzys are not interested in high revving built saws around here torque is king.

[video=youtube;THgruXAoqL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THgruXAoqL0&feature=g-all&context=G2f5fe2fFAAAAAAAABAA[/video]


----------



## tmarsh

Interesting comparison. I was cutting some bone dry red box up at my parents' farm a couple of weeks ago with my 576 autotune. Brand new chain on it, and the sawdust was... well, dust. Even compared to other Ozzy hardwoods like stringy, mountain ash or peppermint, the boxes and redgums are in another league. Came home and used the same - now dull - chain on a candlebark that came down in the storms last weekend and it was throwing big chips like a new chain!


----------



## deye223

you hit the nail right on the head with that one andrew and the yellow box ain't even dry yet lol


----------



## derwoodii

Yeah soft wood yankies and they get heated saw handles huh  i want air conditioned ones.


----------



## Stihlman441

deye223 said:


> you hit the nail right on the head with that one andrew and the yellow box ain't even dry yet lol



That is correct mate they are both green felled on the same day about three weeks ago.
The Yellowbox was a bit spongy in the middle as well.


----------



## 7oaks

Great demo video! No more needs to be said. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## deye223

7oaks said:


> Great demo video! No more needs to be said. :msp_ohmy:



that'll be the day


----------



## 7oaks

deye223 said:


> that'll be the day



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihlman441

Been doing something a little different been making bench seats out of pine logs.
Start felling Sugargums on Monday yippee


----------



## Slamm

Andrew, that looks really good. I have to make some of those sometime.

Sam


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> With my 261 i have used and abused this saw just to see what if anything would go wrong with it,the only thing i have done to it from new is clean out the clutch one time.This is the state of the filter system after 21.5 hrs of use in green and dry mostly Sugargum.Try doing this with other brands or models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pre filter helps a bit.
> Even the dust is on the outside of the filter not inside.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All like new again



think i'll be in for that fillter cover andrew this was after just 2 tanks in dry stringy


----------



## Stihlman441

I bet there is no dust on the inside.


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> think i'll be in for that fillter cover andrew this was after just 2 tanks in dry stringy



Hey don't stress mate, it looks a lot worse than it really is. For some reason pale dust on black filters really stands out  If it was Redgum you'd hardly even think it had dust on it 
The filter covers have a LOT less surface area than the actual filter itself and both are just as capable of stopping dust.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> I bet there is no dust on the inside.



ya right


----------



## deye223

i new ihad a pic of the filter i left it on me camara


----------



## Stihlman441

Looks like im getting a dint in it.


----------



## H 2 H

Just a little HJ here

I have a friend in Colac and she needs wood

How much would it cost to get wood to her


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Looks like im getting a dint in it.



No Andrew. I don't think you are making a dent at all  That pile looks just as bloody big as it did last month!


----------



## Stihlman441

Don't tell me that i thought i was getting somewhere,the day after that pic was taken more logs were added to be blocked up.:frown:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Don't tell me that i thought i was getting somewhere,the day after that pic was taken more logs were added to be blocked up.:frown:



Mate you'll be 105 years old when that lot is done  You're like a wood hoarding squirrel 

Hey on another note there are some major issues with the new Ford Rangers...

And I'm blaming you...

Every bastard wants one and we've heard within Landmark there is up to a 5 month wait. Must be your fault...


----------



## David (saltas)

*Work utes*

I was supposed to be getting a duel cab hilux turbo diesel.....but there are none to be had
Then it was maybe a prado, but nah we will get you a Mazda BT50............#### none to be had
mate we have sorted it we are getting you a triton.................What ever so long as it has cruse control and its free I don't care.


I'm not holding my breath, when the company credit card turns up next week I think I will get a rental car and see if the bill makes them hurry up.


----------



## deye223

David (saltas) said:


> I was supposed to be getting a duel cab hilux turbo diesel.....but there are none to be had
> Then it was maybe a prado, but nah we will get you a Mazda BT50............#### none to be had
> mate we have sorted it we are getting you a triton.................What ever so long as it has cruse control and its free I don't care.
> 
> 
> I'm not holding my breath, when the company credit card turns up next week I think I will get a rental car and see if the bill makes them hurry up.



sounds like you got a bloody good job david cheers


----------



## MCW

David (saltas) said:


> I was supposed to be getting a duel cab hilux turbo diesel.....but there are none to be had
> Then it was maybe a prado, but nah we will get you a Mazda BT50............#### none to be had
> mate we have sorted it we are getting you a triton.................What ever so long as it has cruse control and its free I don't care.
> 
> 
> I'm not holding my breath, when the company credit card turns up next week I think I will get a rental car and see if the bill makes them hurry up.



The Tritons are OK but would probably be near the bottom of my list. They do drive really well though but are pretty average with a load. The Colorado is 3rd from bottom just above Great Wall and Tata 
All of our opposition have gone to Tritons but we're getting the Rangers which is excellent, if we can get them that is. I might have to pre order mine as I'm doing about 1500km a week and only have 20,000km to go in my current Ranger before it get's swapped...


----------



## David (saltas)

I was liking the Idea of a BT 50 but oh well

Work will spend about another 10 to 15K getting what ever they buy mine site compliant.
I doubt I will ever drive it to a mine though, as this week was the first week I did not have to fly somewhere for a meeting.

Work buys the utes outright so some one in the workshop will get it as a handmedown.

Work has been interesting and I have not had the time to bee on here much, but I have caught up on the threads I was reading.

Darren were did you get those dogs from


----------



## deye223

what on the 261


----------



## David (saltas)

Yes those oversize dogs


----------



## deye223

eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d a bit of a pain to fit


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Mate you'll be 105 years old when that lot is done  You're like a wood hoarding squirrel
> 
> Hey on another note there are some major issues with the new Ford Rangers...
> 
> And I'm blaming you...
> 
> Every bastard wants one and we've heard within Landmark there is up to a 5 month wait. Must be your fault...



Haven't started the Sugargums out there yet.:msp_unsure:

Yep its my fault that it rained and flooded where they make the Rangers and BT50s.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Yep its my fault that it rained and flooded where they make the Rangers and BT50s.



and hilux's bravo's triton's same place


----------



## Stihlman441

I have been slabbing up a Yellowbox,looks good.


----------



## deye223

it surely does


----------



## Stihlman441

I had a go at making some posts out of Stringbark the other day,its not as easy as you may think.


----------



## splitpost

few beads of sweat too,look good ,straight anyway:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> I had a go at making some posts out of Stringbark the other day,its not as easy as you may think.



been there years ago i was cutting 10' post's out of red and yellow box for a deer farm give me a standard post any day


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Yep its my fault that it rained and flooded where they make the Rangers and BT50s.



Ah ha. I hadn't heard that. I just thought that they must have been selling like hotcakes or something. The flooding must be your fault though as you've probably cut all the trees down that used to stop the water running off  Unfortunately we are getting the poverty pack smaller engined Ranger and not the 5 cylinder 3.2 litre


----------



## Stihlman441

Thats no good champ.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Thats no good champ.:msp_ohmy:



Yep. Bummed 
I'm used to small motors with big turbos in the Navara. OK when you get the revs up but crap low down torque.


----------



## Stihlman441

That BB kit on the 660 is holding up all good.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> That BB kit on the 660 is holding up all good.



Good to hear old son. When it finally dies you have your old P&C you can whack back on it


----------



## Stihlman441

End of this week will start felling Sugargums if the weather is not windy and crap, only going to have a top of 14 deg C on Friday WTF.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> End of this week will start felling Sugargums if the weather is not windy and crap, only going to have a top of 14 deg C on Friday WTF.:msp_thumbdn:



Mate I'd give my left nut to be cutting in 14°C. That's why I loved cutting in Tasmania. Go hard all day and don't even break a sweat 
Beats cutting in 45°C. I did that once. Give me winter anyday...


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Yep. Bummed
> I'm used to small motors with big turbos in the Navara. OK when you get the revs up but crap low down torque.



To be honest with ya champ i have been driving both from work and ya cant tell which one you have got untill you start towing things,i have even lifted the bonnet to see which one i have been in.:biggrin:


----------



## Stihlman441

Did a tree remove all job yesterday a big gum tree,it was a Y shaped with two trunks and they were about 28'' to 30'' in diameter.Made up a scaffold on top of the trailer cage to stand on and do the wedge cuts and much the same around the other side for the back cuts.Used the Land cruiser cable and snatch block with an angle set up to pull away from the house and all went well.Used the 880 and 50'' bar to cut stump and block up the lager trunk parts,that is were we had some problems,kept hitting something very had the chain on the 50'' bar was looking a bit second hand.We mucked around and found out latter there was four horse shoes in it about where the Y shape part was,they must off been hung there many years ago and the tree grow around them.


----------



## deye223

theres another reason to dislike the nags right there lol


----------



## Stihlman441

Funny that nags are all ways costing me money even cutting wood.:frown:


----------



## Stihlman441

I like it when things come in the post from the US.:biggrin:


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> I like it when things come in the post from the US.:biggrin:



Hurry and open them already!! the suspense is killing me! uttahere2:


----------



## deye223

look's like they have been playing socer with them


----------



## Stihlman441

Ok guys got two new toys (i mean work tools) today in the post a nice pair of 441CRMTronics with standard handles.. 
There will be vids of stock,muff modd and then ported.


----------



## Stihlman441

Allso got some Hard Head 8'' and 10'' wedges,they have a steel top on them,can get them from Baileys.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Allso got some Hard Head 8'' and 10'' wedges,they have a steel top on them,can get them from Baileys.



now you're just teasing me haha


----------



## sun64

Nice Line Up Of Saws Andrew. They Look Great.
Shame To Put Them To Work And Mess Them Up:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441

Thanks is that you wayne ?
Ya get them dirty you can allways clean them.


----------



## Adam_MA

Just curious, why did you order the saws from the US, are they not available down under?


----------



## Rudolf73

Adam_MA said:


> Just curious, why did you order the saws from the US, are they not available down under?



Half price should answer you question


----------



## Stihlman441

Adam_MA said:


> Just curious, why did you order the saws from the US, are they not available down under?



In Ozz rec retail $1749 :eek2:


----------



## Adam_MA

Stihlman441 said:


> In Ozz rec retail $1749 :eek2:



OUCH!!! I wonder why such a drastic price difference?


----------



## Rudolf73

Are they stock or ported or one of each Andrew?


----------



## Stihlman441

Rudolf73 said:


> Are they stock or ported or one of each Andrew?



The two new ones are stock but not for long.
Going to run one stock,them do muff modd,then port one and vid the gains as i go along.


----------



## sun64

Yes, its me Andrew. Yeah you can always clean them but they never quite have that gleaming look of a new saw do they.
I guess the new saws would have been a lot cheaper in the States but postage is a bit of a bummer though.
Man Stihl or Husky gear and parts are expensive here compared to over there. Dont blame you getting them from the States.
Cheers


----------



## Stihlman441

Adam_MA said:


> OUCH!!! I wonder why such a drastic price difference?



We wonder why as well ?.


----------



## deye223

come on andrew you know us aussie's have big gold nugget's hidden every where they fall out of our trees LOL


----------



## Stihlman441

The only nuggets i have found are chicken one from Mc Donalds.Lol


----------



## splitpost

Stihlman441 said:


> The only nuggets i have found are chicken one from Mc Donalds.Lol



and thats under the carseat usually a couple of weeks later:bang:


----------



## Rudolf73

splitpost said:


> and thats under the carseat usually a couple of weeks later:bang:



They would still be fine, Maccas food doesn't go off ...lol :msp_unsure:


----------



## deye223

Rudolf73 said:


> They would still be fine, Maccas food doesn't go off ...lol :msp_unsure:



yeah NASA should give them a contract to supply food for space flight


----------



## Stihlman441

I have been having a bit of a play with the stock 441CRMTronic and did a muff modd.
Second tank of fuel.

[video=youtube;RbgLlRkiP7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbgLlRkiP7c[/video]


----------



## deye223

it might be stock but i reckon it'll scare the crap out of a 460


----------



## Stihlman441

The 460 may be a little quicker but thats the only thing thats better about it compared to the 441C.:msp_wink:


----------



## deye223

gday andrew did you get me email


----------



## Stihlman441

Im at work champ so no.


----------



## deye223

sent it at 14:24 will pm ya


----------



## Stihlman441

For those of you wondering how i did the muff modd.


----------



## Adam_MA

that sure opened her up!


----------



## sun64

*Muffler Mod*

Looks like you have opened it up a fair amount Andrew.
Do you know what size your exhaust port is as the rule of thumb is 85 % of the port opening ?


----------



## Stihlman441

I opened it up the same as my other ported 441C Sawzilla,this one is going to be ported as well.


----------



## Stihlman441

I have a bit on latterly trimming plantations so they can remove and replace fencing got to do both sides and there must be about 4 or 5 kms of them,the 261 with an 18'' is not the saw for the job have got a 241CM with a 14'' coming that will make things a bit easier.:msp_smile:


----------



## Stihlman441

This may interest some.
The saw on the left is a ported 441CMTronic with about 40 tanks of fuel through it.
The saw on the right is a stock 441CMTronic with 2 tanks of fuel through it.
Both saws have been run on the same fuel BP Premium 95 and Mobil 1 2T oil at 40:1.
Look at the colour of the muffs,the stock saw is definitely running hotter.
I took the muff screw bungs out to do muff modd when i noticed the colour difference.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> I have a bit on latterly trimming plantations so they can remove and replace fencing got to do both sides and there must be about 4 or 5 kms of them,the 261 with an 18'' is not the saw for the job have got a 241CM with a 14'' coming that will make things a bit easier.:msp_smile:



Casuarinas eh? You'll learn to love them mate 
Where ya getting your 241?  Lets hope good old Aussie Post don't wreck another bloody saw...


----------



## Stihlman441

You have done it know mate,said Australia Post and chainsaw out lowed in the same sentence.:taped:
They couldn't do it again could they.:bang:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> You have done it know mate,said Australia Post and chainsaw out lowed in the same sentence.:taped:
> They couldn't do it again could they.:bang:



Well I hope not old son...


----------



## Rudolf73

Hooray for a new 241 CM!!


----------



## MCW

Rudolf73 said:


> Hooray for a new 241 CM!!



Well not entirely new, it had about 3-4 tanks through it


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> Well not entirely new, it had about 3-4 tanks through it



Oh I see, not to worry... I figured it out  haha


----------



## Stihlman441

Looking forward to this little baby 441,if its anything like its big brother we will get along just fine.
I may call into the Husky dealer and get a deflector and spark screen.:msp_smile:


----------



## MCW

Rudolf73 said:


> Oh I see, not to worry... I figured it out  haha



I'm getting the new one


----------



## Stihlman441

Does the 261 and 241 have the same muff ?.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Does the 261 and 241 have the same muff ?.



Looks similar mate but I have a sneaking suspicion the 241's will be smaller.


----------



## Stihlman441

Your package arrived today :msp_smile:,didnt have time to open was running late for work.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Your package arrived today :msp_smile:,didnt have time to open was running late for work.



i know someone's in for a long night


----------



## David (saltas)

They are different, they are a slightly different shape.
The mounting is the same I think I have not tried to mix them up 
The 241 has no spark arrestor screen but has the internal support present so it is a small mod for the factory if they do decide to sell them in the US. There is no slot to slide it in and out of or the screw to hold it in place like the 261 has.

I posted some side by side pics a while ago


----------



## Stihlman441

441CRMTronic stock on second tank of fuel,20'' bar new semi chisel chain,8 pin sprocket,top wood is Pine,bottom is dryish Sugargum.

[video=youtube;bKiNyhBS0OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKiNyhBS0OE[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

Stock with muff modd same chain.

[video=youtube;exwpA0mjccY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exwpA0mjccY[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

David (saltas) said:


> They are different, they are a slightly different shape.
> The mounting is the same I think I have not tried to mix them up
> The 241 has no spark arrestor screen but has the internal support present so it is a small mod for the factory if they do decide to sell them in the US. There is no slot to slide it in and out of or the screw to hold it in place like the 261 has.
> 
> I posted some side by side pics a while ago



Thanks


----------



## deye223

MAN-O-MAN...... them wedge's are a work of art


----------



## Stihlman441

Im glad you likey like.


----------



## deye223

there's gunna be some zero's on me next order


----------



## Rudolf73

deye223 said:


> there's gunna be some zero's on me next order



Has CAD talked you into getting some more saws? lol


----------



## deye223

Rudolf73 said:


> Has CAD talked you into getting some more saws? lol



no just gunna get a heap of GOOD wedge's

and yes i will get a ms241c-m for the kids when i sell me 460 and the 260


----------



## Stihlman441

Whats going to replace the 460 ?.


----------



## deye223

see what happens when i get a bass boat for now the 395xp is killen it but a 441c-m will replace it eventually

ported of course


----------



## Stihlman441

Another convert.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## deye223

for a minute there i thought you was gunna flog me one of yours LOL


----------



## Stihlman441

Are you asking.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Are you asking.



not untill the end of wood season and buy the way the mm is about 5 to 5.5 secs quicker good one


----------



## Stihlman441

My son in law has one on the way over,his i am going to do a muff modd but leave the spark skeen in and enlarge the port as much as possible and see what happens with that.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> My son in law has one on the way over,his i am going to do a muff modd but leave the spark skeen in and enlarge the port as much as possible and see what happens with that.



sounds good...... son in law hey are you a grand pappy yet


----------



## Stihlman441

No mate that daughter is 16 and the other 18.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Stihlman441

I just call him the son in law. (he hates it).:msp_smile:


----------



## Stihlman441

The little fella is fitting in quiet well,being with brothers of the same colour and away from them horrible Huskys.:msp_smile:


----------



## Rudolf73

You will need to get a bigger bench soon Andrew :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441

I was thinking the exact same thing today.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> The little fella is fitting in quiet well,being with brothers of the same colour and away from them horrible Huskys.:msp_smile:



My Huskys are already having a party now that he's gone  I think he may have caught some Husky germs while he was here as he seemed to run really well...


----------



## Stihlman441

Have to fix this little problem.


----------



## David (saltas)

There is a little plate behind that little hole.
The plate goes from across the corner at an angle that would support a screen it has two or three approx 6mm holes in it.
When you open up that outer hole you will see what I mean.

I have not opened mine up yet. I have not put enough hours on it yet, I don't believe in modifying a saw until it is run in and there is no way I can put hours on a saw as fast as you can.


----------



## Stihlman441

Interestingly i have open up the stock port and were trimming plantasions today and looks like it running richer than before.


----------



## ptjeep

Got any vids of the 241 vs the 261? I am really wanting to see one of those 241's in action.


----------



## deye223

mmmmmmmmm me too


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep can do that but will not be able to use the same chain on eack 241 is .325 and 261 is 3/8 chains.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Yep can do that but will not be able to use the same chain on eack 241 is .325 and 261 is 3/8 chains.



that don't matter andrew just want to see how they compare WITH THERE representative cutting systems


----------



## Stihlman441

I dont think there will be much in it with wood up to about 10'' dia.


----------



## ptjeep

Stihlman441 said:


> Yep can do that but will not be able to use the same chain on eack 241 is .325 and 261 is 3/8 chains.



Have you ever run. 325 on your 261? Mine has. 325 on it and I will probably leave it that way since I have 16",18", and 20" bars for it in. 325. I was wondering if there was a difference since the 3/8 has a bigger diameter rim.


----------



## deye223

i would but the wood around here is full of sand so i would be sharpening evry 5 minutes


----------



## Stihlman441

I was the the other way around all my chains are 3/8 untill the 241 came along.
And yes the 3/8 rim sprocket is a little larger and i add one extra drive link to my chains.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> I was the the other way around all my chains are 3/8 untill the 241 came along.
> And yes the 3/8 rim sprocket is a little larger and i add one extra drive link to my chains.



be good to see a 9 pin .325 on a 261 but don't know any one with a .325 bar i've only got a 20" hard nose in 63g


----------



## Stihlman441

I put about 4 or 5 tanks through the 441C stocky yesterday blocking green Sugargum with a 20'' bar and i am very impressed and so is my cutting mate ,had truble getting it back off him.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## David (saltas)

I did post a 241 .325 vs 261 .325 video a while ago, even chucked a 017 at the same wood for comparison. 
The wood was brown cement and they all looked slow 

[video=youtube;by-0JG6ocZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by-0JG6ocZQ[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

Plug from 441C after muff modd and about 8 tanks of fuel.


----------



## Stihlman441

I have been doing heaps of trimming and the 241C has been getting a work out.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> I have been doing heaps of trimming and the 241C has been getting a work out.



Is the little fella going alright Andrew?


----------



## Stihlman441

Well yes and no.
Its amazing how much power this little fella has got when you put him into something with a bit of diameter.
The only thing i dont like he is a little sluggish of the line,was the same before the muff modd and i was hoping this would improve after muff modd but no still the same.
You cant say he is not running rich enough,but with all this trimming he dosnt get a good run.


----------



## Stihlman441

Fuel use 241C.
After the third day trimming,3 1/2 hrs most times dont quite get through the 3 rd tank.


----------



## Stihlman441

Fresh one.
The son in law to be took the other one.
I ordered this on the 3/5 and today being the 8/5 thats not bad 5 days from the UK.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihlman441

The little fellas first day out,start him off right afew Sugargums.

Matt this little fella has never seen a Husky and i can tell,NO germs,harassment,bullying,this bloke is clean,vibrant,full of life and feels as one with his brothers and com-rads,he has had the best start to life as possible.:hmm3grin2orange:

A nice small tree felling,topping bit of kit.


----------



## sun64

Gee wizz, nice pics of your earmuffs and gloves Andrew. What brand are they LOL
Na only teasen ya
I dont know how you could dirty the little fella like that when he looked so spiff and all


----------



## Stihlman441

They all have to do there bit to pay the bills my freind,even the little fella.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> The little fellas first day out,start him off right afew Sugargums.
> 
> Matt this little fella has never seen a Husky and i can tell,NO germs,harassment,bullying,this bloke is clean,vibrant,full of life and feels as one with his brothers and com-rads,he has had the best start to life as possible.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> A nice small tree felling,topping bit of kit.



ohhhhh he's sooo cute roll him over and give him a scratch on the belly for me


----------



## sun64

Nahh, come on Andrew, give the little feller a fair go !!!!!
Why car'nt it be like the Gillard Goverment where all the Big fellas Pay for the little feller ???
Fairs fair as long as you are on centerlink payments of some sorts. Long live Queen Juila while she reins


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> This may interest some.
> The saw on the left is a ported 441CMTronic with about 40 tanks of fuel through it.
> The saw on the right is a stock 441CMTronic with 2 tanks of fuel through it.
> Both saws have been run on the same fuel BP Premium 95 and Mobil 1 2T oil at 40:1.
> Look at the colour of the muffs,the stock saw is definitely running hotter.
> I took the muff screw bungs out to do muff modd when i noticed the colour difference.



cop a load at this one andrew this is HOT ??????????


----------



## Stihlman441

That is interesting mate.
The 441Cs about the one on the left is ported and had at least 40 tanks through it.
The one on the right is stock and on the second tank and still looks hotter by the colour.:confused2:


----------



## sun64

Porting a chainsaw should make them run cooler. You have enlarged the exhaust opening and enlarged the muffler so the hot gasses are passing through it a lot quicker and easier which would obviously be less heat contained in your muffler.
That is why the ported one's muffler has less heat discolouring on it.
It can also depend on what fuel octane you are running, type of oil and mix ratio etc as to combustion temps.


----------



## Stihlman441

The little fella is a pro saw know,rim sprocket clutch kit.


----------



## sun64

*Pro Saw*

Pro Saw with a plastic case ???


----------



## David (saltas)

what you tALKING ABOUT "PLASTIC CASE" WILLIS

IT HAS A MAG CASE
Split down the centre , not a clamshell
HD2 filter 
mtronic
...................plastic case no
plastic clutch cover yes


----------



## bezza1

looks good mate


----------



## sun64

David (saltas) said:


> what you tALKING ABOUT "PLASTIC CASE" WILLIS
> 
> IT HAS A MAG CASE
> Split down the centre , not a clamshell
> HD2 filter
> mtronic
> ...................plastic case no
> plastic clutch cover yes



My apologies,:msp_confused: but from the photo of the clutch cover it sure looked like one


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Matt this little fella has never seen a Husky and i can tell,NO germs,harassment,bullying,this bloke is clean,vibrant,full of life and feels as one with his brothers and com-rads,he has had the best start to life as possible.:hmm3grin2orange:



Don't be silly Andrew. Without any influence from a neighbouring Husqvarna he'll always be a wuss. Crikey man...
Now get your butt into gear and get my new Ford Ranger delivered. Stop using flooding as an excuse...



sun64 said:


> My apologies,:msp_confused: but from the photo of the clutch cover it sure looked like one



The clutch cover is plastic but the case isn't. They are a properly built pro saw with a seperate crankcase and cylinder. Great little saws


----------



## Stihlman441

No probs Matt what colour and model do ya wont ?,i will look into it for ya.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Rudolf73

Yup I agree, the new Ranger has got the goods - power, comfort, looks, etc. I'll try and talk my boss into getting me one... its cheaper for me that way


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> No probs Matt what colour and model do ya wont ?,i will look into it for ya.:msp_unsure:



Unfortunately it comes down to Fleet Partners where we get our vehicles from old son. They're outfitting us with the 2.2L poverty pack version of the Ranger


----------



## Stihlman441

I will see if i can find a spare one thats just laying around looking for a home.:redface:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> I will see if i can find a spare one thats just laying around looking for a home.:redface:



Cool. Or a spare 3.2L donk


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Allso got some Hard Head 8'' and 10'' wedges,they have a steel top on them,can get them from Baileys.



and aint they a pleasure too drive in a tree, best wedge i have ever had

oops i nicked one with the saw yesterday damit


----------



## OlympicYJ

Stihlman441 said:


> Good things come to those who weight.:cool2:



Very nice setups! :msp_thumbup:

But could ya give me the skinny on your guys firearms situation. Thought you Aussies had a gun ban/confiscation a few years back? :msp_huh:

Awesome pics btw love seein stuff from other countries!


----------



## tdi-rick

OlympicYJ said:


> Very nice setups! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> But could ya give me the skinny on your guys firearms situation. *Thought you Aussies had a gun ban/confiscation a few years back? *:msp_huh:
> 
> Awesome pics btw love seein stuff from other countries!



Bit of a myth put around by the gun lobby in the US that all our firearms were confiscated to strengthen their position politically at home. 

Yes, there was a compulsory buy back after the Port Arthur massacre, (and most received far more than their weapons were worth) but that was only for semi-auto rifles and shotties, as well as pump action shotties.

Yes, it was political expediency at its worst, and did nothing (IMO) for the average citizens 'safety', but it placated a largely urban based population that was screaming for answers and action, and one very savvy political leader strengthened his position with the urban electorate. (Australia is one of the most urbanised nations on earth, there is a real disconnect these days between country and city, but I digress.....)

Pistols/revolvers have been restricted since (I think) the thirties, although you can still privately own one and many still do, the conditions on possession and usage are onerous, or more to the point, time consuming. 

It's estimated there are many more firearms in Oz post buy back than there ever were before.

I'd hazard a guess that in the country where I and most of the other blokes on here live, over half the households have rifles and shotguns, hunting and shooting is still a huge part of our culture.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Ok been so long ago that I read about it I forgot the particulars. Cuz I know there is still hunting for Water Buffalo up in the NW part of Aus. Sorry not familiar enough with the territories there. Glad to hear you guys still have some guns! lol

I would agree that gun bans wouldn't change a thing. Criminals will still have guns after law abiding people don't

And we are getting pretty bad over here as far as the urban/rural disconnect goes. Actually thats more like extremely bad. I live in Washington state and one city pretty much controls the whole state... It's affected us country folks more than once with hunting issues and the like.

Great thread and thanks for the clarification!

BTW what round are you usin in those? They look like Kimbers but can't tell for sure lol

Wes


----------



## tdi-rick

> I live in Washington state and one city pretty much controls the whole state..



I think you'll find that's the way it is the world over in Federal Democracies.

The capital of my state is Sydney and we often joke about 'The Sandstone Curtain' that nothing seems to exist outside of (Sydney is ringed by Sandstone ridges and mountains), and at other times we joke that NSW (New South Wales state) actually stands for 'Newcastle, Sydney and Wollongong', the states largest three cities which are within 100 miles of each other.
The rest of the state stretches about 800 miles west, 500 miles north and 300 miles south, not the 40 miles west, 50 miles south and 100 miles north they seem to perceive from Macquarie St (where the State Parliament is)

Around here we're battling the encroachment of coal seam gas.
One of the 'local boys made good' owns and runs an international Fund management and investment company from Sydney, married a US girl, bought back the old family grazing spread, expanded it and has based his family here.
He has his own chopper so comes home on weekends, so he isn't short of a quid.

Water availability and quality is a huge issue here, only the coastal strip gets really regular rainfall, the rest of the state can be OK for a few years then easily slip into drought, so we rely heavily on aquifers, underground streams and sub subterranean water.
Just north of us are plains that are some of the richest broadacre ag lands in the world, a goodly proportion of world grains come from there, my area is thoroughbred breeding country, second only to Kentucky in scale and around that and a little further south is one of our famous wine/grape areas, so agriculture is pretty big business here with clean water being priority #1.

He mentioned a few weeks back that he's had a few meetings with Govt ministers and lobbyists and his words were along the lines that City Politicians have no idea of the country, how things work out here, what happens here or the consequences of what they are proposing. They really have no clue.



Sorry Andrew, I've really gone OT on a rant here.
We now take you back to your usual programming


----------



## Stihlman441

OlympicYJ said:


> Ok been so long ago that I read about it I forgot the particulars. Cuz I know there is still hunting for Water Buffalo up in the NW part of Aus. Sorry not familiar enough with the territories there. Glad to hear you guys still have some guns! lol
> 
> I would agree that gun bans wouldn't change a thing. Criminals will still have guns after law abiding people don't
> 
> And we are getting pretty bad over here as far as the urban/rural disconnect goes. Actually thats more like extremely bad. I live in Washington state and one city pretty much controls the whole state... It's affected us country folks more than once with hunting issues and the like.
> 
> Great thread and thanks for the clarification!
> 
> BTW what round are you usin in those? They look like Kimbers but can't tell for sure lol
> 
> Wes



Hia Wes
That Port Arthur massacre thing was bad and only half a reason to get the semi autos out of peoples hands,it was all bull sh_t really i miss my semi auto shoties.
Those two rifles are twins except for cal one is a .243 and the other .270 WSM Winchester mod 70 actions,Maddco barrels,Wilddog kevlar stocks,Leupold VXL 4.5 ta 14 x 50 scopes.
There is heaps of hunting down here,rabbit,hairs,foxes,quail,ducks,dear,roos,goats,pigs and so on.:smile2:


----------



## OlympicYJ

tdi-rick said:


> I think you'll find that's the way it is the world over in Federal Democracies.
> 
> The capital of my state is Sydney and we often joke about 'The Sandstone Curtain' that nothing seems to exist outside of (Sydney is ringed by Sandstone ridges and mountains), and at other times we joke that NSW (New South Wales state) actually stands for 'Newcastle, Sydney and Wollongong', the states largest three cities which are within 100 miles of each other.
> The rest of the state stretches about 800 miles west, 500 miles north and 300 miles south, not the 40 miles west, 50 miles south and 100 miles north they seem to perceive from Macquarie St (where the State Parliament is)
> 
> Around here we're battling the encroachment of coal seam gas.
> One of the 'local boys made good' owns and runs an international Fund management and investment company from Sydney, married a US girl, bought back the old family grazing spread, expanded it and has based his family here.
> He has his own chopper so comes home on weekends, so he isn't short of a quid.
> 
> Water availability and quality is a huge issue here, only the coastal strip gets really regular rainfall, the rest of the state can be OK for a few years then easily slip into drought, so we rely heavily on aquifers, underground streams and sub subterranean water.
> Just north of us are plains that are some of the richest broadacre ag lands in the world, a goodly proportion of world grains come from there, my area is thoroughbred breeding country, second only to Kentucky in scale and around that and a little further south is one of our famous wine/grape areas, so agriculture is pretty big business here with clean water being priority #1.
> 
> He mentioned a few weeks back that he's had a few meetings with Govt ministers and lobbyists and his words were along the lines that City Politicians have no idea of the country, how things work out here, what happens here or the consequences of what they are proposing. They really have no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Andrew, I've really gone OT on a rant here.
> We now take you back to your usual programming



Oh I hear ya pard. It doesn't matter the country. People just don't get it. I mean in New York they asked kids where milk and steak and crap like that comes from. They said the Grocery store.... had no clue how the store got it. I read a National Geo article once on ur area I think. Lots of daries and such goin out of business cuz of a massive drought. Fine on the coast but nada inland. You guys are big time ag. Same in the US. Just smaller family farms have gone under and corporate farms are the way. Economy of scale ya know. I live on a small farm. 80 acres, bout 32ha, half is in timber and were gonna plant most of the rest in timber. No money in farming and im goin to school to be a forester so... lol 



Stihlman441 said:


> Hia Wes
> That Port Arthur massacre thing was bad and only half a reason to get the semi autos out of peoples hands,it was all bull sh_t really i miss my semi auto shoties.
> Those two rifles are twins except for cal one is a .243 and the other .270 WSM Winchester mod 70 actions,Maddco barrels,Wilddog kevlar stocks,Leupold VXL 4.5 ta 14 x 50 scopes.
> There is heaps of hunting down here,rabbit,hairs,foxes,quail,ducks,dear,roos,goats,pigs and so on.:smile2:



Thanks for the specs! gotta love the model 70's kinda suprised you didn't have Euro calibers lol Maybe someday I'll have to get down there for vacation. My dad has always wanted to go see Aus. Although he may not wanna do what I wanna do. Some huntin and some bush adventures in a 4x4 would be my gig lol The neighbors went last year I think, had some pretty cool pictures.

Hijack over lol

Happy huntin,

Wes


----------



## Stihlman441

Hiya all
I have been cutting again this time a no good rotten up the guts Redgum next to a cottage thats about to get a new roof,gutters and re stumped as well.Trimmed the tops of in a cage and then they had a go at pushing it over with the excavator but no good so the ported 660 got a run.


----------



## Bigdgb

nice job Andrew,
are they going to dig the stump out?


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep stump is coming out.
The upper part above the Y i didnt block it up for firewood,i will take it home a mill some slabs out of it.It is bigger than you think about 30'' dia and solid.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## MCW

You'd better bloody mill it too 
About 10,000 furniture makers in Australia pucker up quick smart every time you take one of your saws near a nice lump of wood


----------



## Stihlman441

Yes mum i mean Matt,did i say how i hate Redgum it was drisly raining and red dust and water make saws very not nice.:frown:


----------



## AUSSIE1

The lacky who mixed the mortar for the right chimney should have been recognised for apprentice of the year! Oh, on second look there are guy ropes, lol! Thank #### you don't need height for digital or those big old VHF's!


----------



## David (saltas)

*apprentice of the year just for Al*

That second chimney is nothing you should see the VHF towers on every second house built in Warrnambool just to get abc and BTV6 back in the day













just a couple i could find with a quick trawl of the real estate sites.


----------



## Bigdgb

David (saltas) said:


> That second chimney is nothing you should see the VHF towers on every second house built in Warrnambool just to get abc and BTV6 back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a couple i could find with a quick trawl of the real estate sites.



yeh Ballarat is like that, some of the older parts look like high wire town


----------



## Stihlman441

My cutting mates wood set up 10 x 5 tipper tandem,splitter and sawbench.
The B Triple

[video=youtube;otw20_uyP6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otw20_uyP6Y[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

A couple of quick vids from early today in the fog dropping Swompgums.

[video=youtube;2yK4aBNb13c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yK4aBNb13c[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

[video=youtube;YoQbQ8Ng2Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoQbQ8Ng2Tc[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

Bigdgb said:


> yeh Ballarat is like that, some of the older parts look like high wire town



When i think about it a lot of the western district nead the high wires Colac comes to mind.


----------



## Stihlman441

Just a couple pics from the other day tree job with some of the family.:smile2:


----------



## MCW

Dude you must be awesome to run all those saws at once  Or an octopus...
That tree must have crapped itself...


----------



## sun64

I have never seen anyone require that many chainsaws to cut down a tree.
You should learn how to sharpen your own chains then you wont need sooooo many saws in the future:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlman441

You blokes are very funny.:msp_rolleyes:
There was two of us doing the trees,use each saw until they run out of fuel then get another one out for a run.


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> You blokes are very funny.:msp_rolleyes:
> There was two of us doing the trees,use each saw until they run out of fuel then get another one out for a run.



Mate, I think you need some good advice. There are two options you can use and you wont need any more chainsaws 
First option, go to hardware store and buy 2 x cheap 5 litre fuel cans. Drill holes in them for a fuel line / oil line, drill a hole in your chainsaw caps and silicon the fuel cans to the side of the saw and connect up the fuel / oil line and Bobs your uncle, you have long range fuel tanks to last you all day.

Second option, drill hole in fuel caps, run fuel / oil hoses back to 20 ltr jerry cans and hook two 12 volt car fuel pump in between, connected by long wires to the ute barrery. You can keep sawing for 48 hrs straight.

You can thank me later Andrew for the quality advice mate.
No boubt we will see some of your chainsaws on E Bay now you dont need that many.:msp_thumbup


----------



## Stihlman441

Mmm
Saws are a bit like girls they all need a little lovin from time to time and if ya dont keep them happy look out.


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> Mmm
> Saws are a bit like girls they all need a little lovin from time to time and if ya dont keep them happy look out.



Yeah but at the end of the day the chainsaw would be a lot cheaper:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlman441

Today's task split and stack this lot of Stringbark.


----------



## MCW

One of those rounds was 2mm shorter than the next one Andrew. Get your sh*t together old son...


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> One of those rounds was 2mm shorter than the next one Andrew. Get your sh*t together old son...



Well what would you expect using SOOOOOOO many chainsaws. You are oing to get different tolerences:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihlman441

They tell me the sun gets to people up your way mate,have ya been wearin a hat.:msp_tongue:


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> They tell me the sun gets to people up your way mate,have ya been wearin a hat.:msp_tongue:



Nice try mate but you need to get up at 4.30 am to catch me out. Way early with your cat naps.
This place sometimes gives me the S###s but compared to working in Bass Straight at rthe moment, I feel sorry for you. Sh##t weather !
No wonder all our rellies are coming up this way EVERY year !!!
And we dont have to cut up the forrest for fire wood LOL
You all will understand eventually that everything is heading North, massive investment , not to mention chinese wanting to buy agricultural land etc.
This is where opputunatey is mate, you just need to put on a hat and have another coldie
Just check out investment mags if you dont believe me.
cheers big ears


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Nice try mate but you need to get up at 4.30 am to catch me out. Way early with your cat naps.
> This place sometimes gives me the S###s but compared to working in Bass Straight at rthe moment, I feel sorry for you. Sh##t weather !
> No wonder all our rellies are coming up this way EVERY year !!!
> And we dont have to cut up the forrest for fire wood LOL
> You all will understand eventually that everything is heading North, massive investment , not to mention chinese wanting to buy agricultural land etc.
> This is where opputunatey is mate, you just need to put on a hat and have another coldie
> Just check out investment mags if you dont believe me.
> cheers big ears



The Chinese are buying agricultural land everywhere unfortunately.
A lot of the old farts with arthritis in our area head up your way every winter so their joints don't ache 
The best thing I've found in the tropics is that my skin doesn't end up quite so dry and I just glow and look bootiful. 
Give me 45°C in Summer and -5°C in winter over 98% humidity anyday. Crutch rot gets real itchy...


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> The Chinese are buying agricultural land everywhere unfortunately.
> A lot of the old farts with arthritis in our area head up your way every winter so their joints don't ache
> The best thing I've found in the tropics is that my skin doesn't end up quite so dry and I just glow and look bootiful.
> Give me 45°C in Summer and -5°C in winter over 98% humidity anyday. Crutch rot gets real itchy...



I am not quite an old fart yet but getting there LOL 
Yeah, I agree with you on the humidity, that is why I said this place S##Ts me sometimes but you get used to it.
Funny but I have lived here since March 87 and only had crutch rot when I first came up here, plus 1 x tropical ear.
Never since, sometimes a mild rash but nothing at all really. I guess you adapt to the climate.
I have NEVER had a cold or the flu since I moved up North. 
Our rellies have farms in Vic and South Aust and complain about the cold every year. I guess when you get older , all those football days and youth doing crazy crap catch up with you.

There must be something to the weather, cause sooo many Victorians holiday / MOVE to Queensland. I guess you could check out the ABS cencus figures. I remember reading about the numbers in interstate migration in one of my magazines. The numbers were high, telling you where the hot spots would be in the next 10 to 20 years.

I went to another property seminar last year, the guy sold his buisiness but still had 70 houses. He sold up in Melbourne and moved to Darwin for health reasons.
He told us that nearly all the big investment projects are in Northern Australia. He said draw a straight line from Karratha, WA accross to the east of Australia and that is where jobs are. People will move to where work is.
He was spot on with the cost of living going back to the early seventys to today and with the rental returns in Karratha at $2500.00 per week as to household income.
Look ar Darwin, in 08 when everyone down south was in doom and gloom with the recession, property prices were dropping, Darwin prices increased.
It had all the southern property experts retracting their opinions on Aust property pricing.

Jobs, interstate migration put pressure on existing housing stock which put up prices. People leaving an area, demand drops and so do prices.

Sorry for hijacking your thread Andrew, but give you a few tips where to purchase your next investment property.


----------



## Bigdgb

Stihlman441 said:


> Today's task split and stack this lot of Stringbark.





so what did you do after morningtea?


----------



## MCW

Bigdgb said:


> so what did you do after morningtea?



I'm guessing he went out and cut another load the same size  He says he's an engineer at Ford but I doubt he'd find the time...


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> I'm guessing he went out and cut another load the same size  He says he's an engineer at Ford but I doubt he'd find the time...



Talking about Ford... the Ford guys don't want to sell me a new ranger before November


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep hard to get Rangers and hard to get what ya wont,im looking at one as well but.
I wont a 3.2L XL Super Cab Chassis but cant get diff lock and auto ? $39000 ish pluss tray (tipper would be good).
XLT 3.2L have to get tub and then take it off and put steel tray and differant tow bar ? and about $8000 more.
:msp_confused:


----------



## tdi-rick

I'd love to drop the 3.2 into the Landy. 

Andrew, are you using the MT82 Getrag behind the 3.2 too ?


----------



## Stihlman441

I dont know that much about the donk,its a 3.2L 5 cylinder turbo same as in BT50.


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> I dont know that much about the donk,its a 3.2L 5 cylinder turbo same as in BT50.



and they use the same engine in one of the Transit van's in Europe too.

One hell of an engine IMO, Ford Europe have done good with it.


----------



## Rudolf73

tdi-rick said:


> and they use the same engine in one of the Transit van's in Europe too.
> 
> One hell of an engine IMO, Ford Europe have done good with it.



I wonder how it would go with a bit of a tune up...


----------



## tdi-rick

Rudolf73 said:


> I wonder how it would go with a bit of a tune up...



Fast 

It'd chew clutches, gearbox's, diff's and axles fast, too.


----------



## MCW

Rudolf73 said:


> Talking about Ford... the Ford guys don't want to sell me a new ranger before November



Yeah we're starting to see the poverty pack 2.2L versions filter into Landmark's fleet and my workmate got a new one arrive a few weeks back. Bloody nice bus. Hasn't got as much snot as my older 3.0L Ranger and doesn't tow with as much authority. They've done a good job with filling the cab that full of plastic stuff that it's smaller than it looks. Drives really nice though (very quiet and a 6 speed manual) and so far it's averaged 9.9L/100km which is pretty handy for a big bus. What amazes me is the ones we are getting come with hill descent and traction control 
I'll get my new one in a few months. The 3.2L is a weapon though and a number of my clients are starting to get the more upmarket models with no complaints at all. A very tractable and driveable motor in the 3.2L whereas the 2.2L is nice but lacks low down punch, just like my 2.5L Navara. The specs look good on paper as far as peak figures go but they never show the torque curves on these smaller capacity, larger turbo motors.


----------



## tdi-rick

The 2.2 is a pretty good engine, it's what is fitted to the Defender these days with the six speed MT82 Getrag behind it.

Most of us on the Oz Landy board were pretty disparaging of the little engine but I know of a few blokes that have gone from good TD5's to this engine and the new Ford engine is quicker.

Why the Pom's didn't just drop the 3.2 straight in though


----------



## Rudolf73

tdi-rick said:


> The 2.2 is a pretty good engine, it's what is fitted to the Defender these days with the six speed MT82 Getrag behind it.
> 
> Most of us on the Oz Landy board were pretty disparaging of the little engine but I know of a few blokes that have gone from good TD5's to this engine and the new Ford engine is quicker.
> 
> Why the Pom's didn't just drop the 3.2 straight in though



Yeah they are slow like that. The Territory is another example... it should have come out with the diesel at the start, not now after it has everyone thinking its a fuel guzzler.


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> The 2.2 is a pretty good engine, it's what is fitted to the Defender these days with the six speed MT82 Getrag behind it.
> 
> Most of us on the Oz Landy board were pretty disparaging of the little engine but I know of a few blokes that have gone from good TD5's to this engine and the new Ford engine is quicker.
> 
> Why the Pom's didn't just drop the 3.2 straight in though



Yeah the smaller engines are funny Rick. They go hard when you're right up them and our Navara gets going bloody well. What they do lack is that tractability down low. For example our Navara in 4WD High in sand will just plain stall under 1800rpm. MY 3.0L Ranger will idle through sand in 4WD High. However you chuck a load on these smaller engines and you do see where the extra capacity comes in handy unless you're WOT where the small engines do OK - the clutches and drivetrain suffer towing under WOT though.



Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah they are slow like that. The Territory is another example... it should have come out with the diesel at the start, not now after it has everyone thinking its a fuel guzzler.



I agree mate. Things are starting to speed up with Australian built vehicles but they should have had more upmarket diesels in them ages ago. Our fuel quality "may" have been an issue though in days gone by if I remember correctly but the manufacturers are pretty slow off the mark. Except for that Andrew Box fella at Ford, he's ace 
In saying that though my cousin in Sydney had a 12 month old Volkswagon Passat diesel where all the injectors shat themselves at 20,000km under warranty. Except they wouldn't cover the $6,000 repair bill under warranty due to "bad fuel". He's never filled up out of Sydney. It's the new age way for dealers and manufacturers to get out of warranty work - the first thing our Nissan dealer hit us with when our Navara shat itself at 60,000km was it may have been bad fuel or water in the diesel so "it won't be covered under warranty". Turned out to be BS but thats the first excuse they come up with. I bet a lot of people have been conned with this bad fuel crap from dealers.
Holden needs to get a modern diesel out in their Commodore ASAP. Nobody I know is getting anywhere CLOSE to their advertised fuel consumption figures with this new 3.6L V6 SIDI engine. In fact the 6.0L V8's have been getting better economy under normal driving. 95% of Commodore drivers wouldn't care if they had a few less killerwasps either.


----------



## Stihlman441

Hay keep me out of this and what do meen ace what ?.:msp_confused:
Ace bloke
Ace bull sh_t artist
Ace wood cutter
Ace ........................ i have ran out of ace things.:confused2:


----------



## tdi-rick

Ace provider of $$ to buy horsey things


----------



## Stihlman441

Thanks for that.
Just to make it clear i dont ride nags,no brakes no get on for me.:msp_smile:


----------



## Stihlman441

Got that pile of Stringy blocks done.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rudolf73

Good work Andrew! Did the dogs help at all?


----------



## Stihlman441

No mate they are on rabbit petrol.


----------



## Stihlman441

I have made a start on the Sugargum for next year as well.
That is a Yellowbox log in front i will slab up one day.
If the pics look a bit strange its because its raining.


----------



## Stihlman441

What ever is under the wood pile is in a bit of strife im thinking.


----------



## Stihlman441

Started a small Sugargum plantasion today,a bit fresh this morning only 2 deg C.
Pulled the stapples out of the ringlock fence layed it down and rolled it up out of the way.
The 261s got a good work out.


----------



## sun64

Hi, just wondering what happens to all the poor Koals , Possums , Sugar Gliders and bird Nests in those trees ???
I watched a show the other day where they recon that the Kolas will be extinct in the next 25 years with all their habitat dimininshing ???


----------



## deye223

sun64 said:


> Hi, just wondering what happens to all the poor Koals , Possums , Sugar Gliders and bird Nests in those trees ???
> I watched a show the other day where they recon that the Kolas will be extinct in the next 25 years with all their habitat dimininshing ???



well first we make a realy nice stew out of em and then we plant a couple of thousend trees so our kids can have some 
stew in 40 years


----------



## Stihlman441

Hmm i dont think i have ever seen a Koala in a Sugargum tree.
This lot have allready been cut down 16 years ago.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Hmm i dont think i have ever seen a Koala in a Sugargum tree.
> This lot have allready been cut down 16 years ago.:msp_thumbup:



thats it andrew around they live in manna gums and as for habitat they just took out 200 bears here because of an sustainable population


----------



## sun64

deye223 said:


> well first we make a realy nice stew out of em and then we plant a couple of thousend trees so our kids can have some
> stew in 40 years



Up this way its better to have a spit roast out of sothern terrorists / sorry TOURISTS as the sun has'nt burnt their skin before their spit roasted
All you have to do is perform some kind of Wolf Creek scenerio with them, that will scare the #### out of them and then they tend to tast better.
LOL


----------



## deye223

stuffed if i would eat them just push em in at the river crossings and watch the crocks fight over them





and i get about 10 000 terrorists avery year here time to move


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> Hmm i dont think i have ever seen a Koala in a Sugargum tree.
> This lot have allready been cut down 16 years ago.:msp_thumbup:



What about the surgar gliders and bird nests then ???


----------



## Bigdgb

sun64 said:


> Hi, just wondering what happens to all the poor Koals , Possums , Sugar Gliders and bird Nests in those trees ???
> I watched a show the other day where they recon that the Kolas will be extinct in the next 25 years with all their habitat dimininshing ???



that's just green BS, in the Grampians national park which is next door to me, they have been moving and culling kolas as there is so many!


----------



## sun64

Bigdgb said:


> that's just green BS, in the Grampians national park which is next door to me, they have been moving and culling kolas as there is so many!



Well I think you need to send some up to Queensland way then !!


----------



## Stihlman441

sun64 said:


> What about the surgar gliders and bird nests then ???



I gave um all two weeks notice,what else can ya do.:rolleyes2:


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> I gave um all two weeks notice,what else can ya do.:rolleyes2:



Come on Andrew, thats not nice for the poor little critters.
Did you check whether they can read YOUR hand writing LOL
Perhaps you could but a 60 ft cherry picker and catch them with a hessian bag.
Relocate them to another tree which you will probably cut down next week LOL


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Hi, just wondering what happens to all the poor Koals , Possums , Sugar Gliders and bird Nests in those trees ???
> I watched a show the other day where they recon that the Kolas will be extinct in the next 25 years with all their habitat dimininshing ???





deye223 said:


> thats it andrew around they live in manna gums and as for habitat they just took out 200 bears here because of an sustainable population



They've been donging Koalas on the head on Kangaroo Island.
No shortage of Koalas, that's for sure. The greenies will tell you they're endangered though but one of the US animal libber mobs has even got kangaroos listed on an endangered species list. Can't trust em.

Oh and don't worry Andrew, I squashed a Ringtail Possum when I felled a Casuarina. I also saved a baby Ringtail after I'd felled one of those trees too so it cancelled each other out


----------



## Graham99

The greenies have entirely too much say in things. Most of the time they are wrong.

There was a report that came out recently that compared the climate predictions of the last 20 years against the results from millions of weather baloons that were sent up in the same time period. Every model that has been predicted so far has been wrong.

Ah well at least in 4 days time we will destroy our economy with a Carbon Tax. You'll need to keep chopping those trees to keep our slums warm.

Graham


----------



## MCW

Graham99 said:


> The greenies have entirely too much say in things. Most of the time they are wrong.
> 
> There was a report that came out recently that compared the climate predictions of the last 20 years against the results from millions of weather baloons that were sent up in the same time period. Every model that has been predicted so far has been wrong.
> 
> Ah well at least in 4 days time we will destroy our economy with a Carbon Tax. You'll need to keep chopping those trees to keep our slums warm.
> 
> Graham



You're right there Graham. We only have to look back the late 80's and early 90's with "The Greenhouse Effect". We should be 5 metres underwater by now and having to live in caves. Their temperature predictions were way out.


----------



## Graham99

I love the whole "Global Warming" farce. For ten years we had it rammed down our throats, and then data showed that the planet cooled down...........now we have "climate change".

We need to do our bit for the Carbon Tax. Fire up those 2 stroke fossil fuel burning chainsaws, and chop down every tree in sight. If we eliminate carbon dioxide we are screwed, since trees live on CO2.

Graham


----------



## Bigdgb

MCW said:


> You're right there Graham. We only have to look back the late 80's and early 90's with "The Greenhouse Effect". We should be 5 metres underwater by now and having to live in caves. Their temperature predictions were way out.



yep Matt and it was never going to rain again


----------



## sun64

Very true what you guys are saying but you cannot deny that the Kola's population is decreasing from habitat reduction ???
No denial !!!
I agree totally with you on the global warming issue and this B###### carbon tax issue. 
Are we really going to make a difference WORLD WIDE ?
I live in Darwin NT and we are soooo much relied on transport to get our goods here. Man are things going to go up here when this place is already DEAR enough.
Funninly enough our power stations are GAS FIRED , not COAL FIRED like Victoria yet I bet we will still be hit as hard.
F#ck, between Big Ears Abbot and the lying #####, What choice does the average Aussie HAVE


----------



## Bigdgb

sun64 said:


> Very true what you guys are saying but you cannot deny that the Kola's population is decreasing from habitat reduction ???
> No denial !!!



not in Vic and Tas if you look at forrest and park maps of vic and tas over the last 10 years the area of natral habitat has increest
by a fair bit, and also if you look at vegitation maps it show's the same thing, I bet most other states are the same!

there may be some areas that the kola is a bit thin on but over all in Australia the Kola is not likley to die out anytime soon!


----------



## sun64

Bigdgb said:


> not in Vic and Tas if you look at forrest and park maps of vic and tas over the last 10 years the area of natral habitat has increest
> by a fair bit, and also if you look at vegitation maps it show's the same thing, I bet most other states are the same!
> 
> there may be some areas that the kola is a bit thin on but over all in Australia the Kola is not likley to die out anytime soon!


I am origionally from Tassie and the logging syndrome ??? and I dont ever remember Kolas in Tassie???
As far as areas have increased ???, by how, as the popupation keeps advancing into forrest areas etc ???
If it probably was not for the Greens ( though at times I hate to say it ) there would be total devestation of our non restainable forrests due to logging pressures.
Mate, I work in exploration, offshore , have worked in open cut mines and have seen what they can do to the enviroment!!!.
I am all for feeding a family and keeping an region open BUT I sitll believe in leaving SOMETHING for the NEXT generation and NOT raping an area AS I have seen in MY past.
Bty I have 14 chainsaws up here, 4 not working but I still love my saws even though I HARDLY use them so I am not toally GREEN for the critics.
Just conscience minded


----------



## deye223

in vic 90% of Kolas live on the coast and there has not been any loging down here since i have been here and thats 35 years


----------



## tdi-rick

Koala numbers in Qld are dropping rapidly, and I think it comes down to habitat encroachment, ie. houses and domestic dogs, etc.

Gunnedah in NSW is 100km away from me and has a big koala population but can't recall ATM whether numbers are stable or not.

A huge worry is the Tassie Devil's facial tumour and rapidly dropping numbers.
Hopefully the breeding program that's been undertaken up on Barrington near here really comes off, it's looking very promising so far.
Unfortunately things like this fly under the radar, and when you lose either predator or prey out of an eco system it has reverberations right through the chain.
Eventually something moves in and balance is restored, but it may not be the balance that we want.

I really do believe that humans are increasing the rate of change of things, there's seven _billion_ of us now, there were under one billion in 1800 and every one of us consumes far, far more of our natural resources than any one individual did two hundred years ago.

To give it some perspective, imagine what everything looked like in our own country before white fella got here, and then extrapolate that to across the globe. Think of the deforestation that's occurred worldwide in the last two hundred years, which is less than a blip in time in a geological sense.
Sheer numbers suggest we must be making an impact, and to me it's a little scary what we are collectively doing as a species, we continue to consume finite resources as if they are infinite. 

I also agree that the world is a little more complex than any computer modelling can predict, but from my perspective from living and working on the land, and now supplying services and goods to people working the land I'd like to see a little more thought from our political leaders and city dwellers on how fragile our environment, and in particular water resources are in this country.
At the moment the extraction industries almost have carte blanche over where and how they do their thing, and with an ever increasing world population food security will become a huge issue globally in a very short time.
Mining exports don't earn near as much as people are led to believe, our Ag sector still earns massive export $ and will continue to do so, as long as we have decent river and artesian water to do it with.

Do I sound like a greenie ?
Possibly, but Farmers and Greenies are finding they have a lot more in common than they ever realised, and are working and supporting each other around around here in the battle against govt and the extraction sector.

BTW, there was a very good article in yesterdays Sydney Morning Herald (and I assume The Age) by Ross Gittens, the papers economics editor on the why's, workings and idea behind a non revenue raising tax (in relative terms) like the Carbon Tax.
If you can scrounge a copy from somewhere, it's well worth the read. Unfortunately I can't find it online.

Personally I think it's a dumb move, but it's no where near the bogey man the Mad Monk has made it out, either.

A better idea might have been along these lines if Govt wanted to encourage change in the big polluters.

Once upon a time Australia encouraged industry to invest in new technologies with a 150% tax write off for R&D.

As an example, at the time, BHP employed *600* people, purely in R&D, spending billions of $ on research.

Guess how many BHP employ in pure research these days ?
A big, fat 0. 

A PhD mate of mine worked for them and ran a lot of their research stuff during those days and this was his suggestion during one of our 'fix the world and get rid of the poliies' conversations, and IMO it has huge merit.
(he runs cattle on 1500 acres and owns the local newsagency now)

John Howard and Sneaky Pete Costello dumped that incentive, just as they squandered even bigger potential surpluses and infrastructure investments on middle class welfare just to buy votes, and the current lot are too dumb to re-implement it.

And we wonder why our good tech like solar panel technology has all gone offshore to China or the US ?

A carrot works better than a stick, ask anyone that works with animals


----------



## splitpost

not gonna disagree or agree with you guys on this but one of the major reasons the koala population is in decline is chlamydia,

so what are the hippies and gov orgs doing to fix this .....................................ef...all,maybe they need to educate the bears about STDs


----------



## deye223

splitpost said:


> not gonna disagree or agree with you guys on this but one of the major reasons the koala population is in decline is chlamydia,
> 
> so what are the hippies and gov orgs doing to fix this .....................................ef...all,maybe they need to educate the bears about stds



yeah and stop them sleeping with hippies


----------



## Stihlman441

All done.:smile2:


----------



## Stihlman441

Loaded up,a bit heavy this green Sugargum.

A wayne all the Koals , Possums , Sugar Gliders and bird nests have gorne.


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> A huge worry is the Tassie Devil's facial tumour and rapidly dropping numbers.
> Hopefully the breeding program that's been undertaken up on Barrington near here really comes off, it's looking very promising so far.
> Unfortunately things like this fly under the radar, and when you lose either predator or prey out of an eco system it has reverberations right through the chain.
> Eventually something moves in and balance is restored, but it may not be the balance that we want.
> 
> I really do believe that humans are increasing the rate of change of things, there's seven _billion_ of us now, there were under one billion in 1800 and every one of us consumes far, far more of our natural resources than any one individual did two hundred years ago.



There have been a few good stories coming out of Tassie Rick with the Tassie Devil. Not sure if you've heard but they have actually found a few younger devils from highly infected areas that have shown to be immune/resistant to the tumours. They are now looking at doing more investigations at a genetic level.
As a race we also have to remember that some animal, bird, reptile etc species are destined for extinction regardless of human interference. A lot of species have become extinct in the past prior to humans even inhabiting the earth. As cute as Koalas are they are of little ecological importance in the grand scheme of things.
I agree with you on the explosive population growth mate and it certainly would seem impossible for the human race to have not had an impact on the climate. Sadly though the environmental "industry" has turned into big business now and they are pulling the good old BS scare tactics crap on a daily basis, quite often NOT because they care about the environment but because they want funding or more sales. Carbon friendly is the new organic tag making people assume all is dandy. The greenie element has certainly shown they are experts at exaggeration over the years and the general population is getting to "the boy who cried wolf" stage. Like you I'm certainly no environmental vandal and do care but I'm also very sceptical about where the so called "educated" information is coming from on both sides. There are a lot of agendas going on from the environmental lobby.
Oh and as far as farming and food production goes as a whole our biggest issue is simply commodity pricing. We cannot compete with countries that pay peanuts for labour and our government is more interested in supporting other countries' food production than supporting their own. Many of our government employed researchers/experts have spent more time in the last 20 years showing our overseas opposition how to grow their food more efficiently than they have our own farmers. Send our expertise overseas so our competitor's learn how to grow food the same as us with 1/10 the labour costs.

Anyway Andrew back to chopping every tree down you lay your eyes on


----------



## MCW

Fay355 said:


> Great thread Andrew, keep up the good work



Stop spamming and get off of AS scumbag.


----------



## RandyMac

Old gheyFay sports a bit of the spammer rash:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> [snip]
> Many of our government employed researchers/experts have spent more time in the last 20 years showing our overseas opposition how to grow their food more efficiently than they have our own farmers. Send our expertise overseas so our competitor's learn how to grow food the same as us with 1/10 the labour costs.
> 
> Anyway Andrew back to chopping every tree down you lay your eyes on



Yep, I agree Matt.

The BIl/SIL grow macadamias and can't get a decent price as South Africa continue to dump on the world market, after Australian Ag dept experts showed them everything on how to produce the bloody nuts.

The only thing that keeps their heads above water is their citrus (limes) and they share farm with an organic vegie grower.

Oh, and the BIL is Seth Efrican too, and he's incensed by the stupidity of it (and he's a good bloke to boot)

Concerning water, there's a huge movement here of farmers and greenies banding together and campaigning against the coal seam gas dudes, purely so we can continue to access decent artesian water.

Sorry Andrew, we've gone a little off track.

Nice hall of wood there mate


----------



## Stihlman441

I did a couple of vids when i find some time i will upload um.
For the ute and trailer i used two tanks in the ported 441C and about 1/4 in the 261.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> Stop spamming and get off of AS scumbag.



what are they spam'en all i see is a post and red x x x


----------



## Rudolf73

deye223 said:


> what are they spam'en all i see is a post and red x x x



The x's are linked to website hosting companies, but im not going to post the links because that would be more spamming :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> what are they spam'en all i see is a post and red x x x



If you quote their posts you'll find photo links to other websites. All you have to do is look at when they joined, follow their posts, and you'll find they make no sense despite actually dropping names etc. For example on one of Fay355's posts on the off topic "5 word thread" Fay355 says "I've bought a couple of them off of Copsey's website" or something along those lines. It simply didn't make sense which is why I looked forward then reported the posts as spam.


----------



## deye223

okey dokey


----------



## sun64

tdi-rick said:


> Koala numbers in Qld are dropping rapidly, and I think it comes down to habitat encroachment, ie. houses and domestic dogs, etc.
> 
> Gunnedah in NSW is 100km away from me and has a big koala population but can't recall ATM whether numbers are stable or not.
> 
> A huge worry is the Tassie Devil's facial tumour and rapidly dropping numbers.
> Hopefully the breeding program that's been undertaken up on Barrington near here really comes off, it's looking very promising so far.
> Unfortunately things like this fly under the radar, and when you lose either predator or prey out of an eco system it has reverberations right through the chain.
> Eventually something moves in and balance is restored, but it may not be the balance that we want.
> 
> I really do believe that humans are increasing the rate of change of things, there's seven _billion_ of us now, there were under one billion in 1800 and every one of us consumes far, far more of our natural resources than any one individual did two hundred years ago.
> 
> To give it some perspective, imagine what everything looked like in our own country before white fella got here, and then extrapolate that to across the globe. Think of the deforestation that's occurred worldwide in the last two hundred years, which is less than a blip in time in a geological sense.
> Sheer numbers suggest we must be making an impact, and to me it's a little scary what we are collectively doing as a species, we continue to consume finite resources as if they are infinite.
> 
> I also agree that the world is a little more complex than any computer modelling can predict, but from my perspective from living and working on the land, and now supplying services and goods to people working the land I'd like to see a little more thought from our political leaders and city dwellers on how fragile our environment, and in particular water resources are in this country.
> At the moment the extraction industries almost have carte blanche over where and how they do their thing, and with an ever increasing world population food security will become a huge issue globally in a very short time.
> Mining exports don't earn near as much as people are led to believe, our Ag sector still earns massive export $ and will continue to do so, as long as we have decent river and artesian water to do it with.
> 
> Do I sound like a greenie ?
> Possibly, but Farmers and Greenies are finding they have a lot more in common than they ever realised, and are working and supporting each other around around here in the battle against govt and the extraction sector.
> 
> BTW, there was a very good article in yesterdays Sydney Morning Herald (and I assume The Age) by Ross Gittens, the papers economics editor on the why's, workings and idea behind a non revenue raising tax (in relative terms) like the Carbon Tax.
> If you can scrounge a copy from somewhere, it's well worth the read. Unfortunately I can't find it online.
> 
> Personally I think it's a dumb move, but it's no where near the bogey man the Mad Monk has made it out, either.
> 
> A better idea might have been along these lines if Govt wanted to encourage change in the big polluters.
> 
> Once upon a time Australia encouraged industry to invest in new technologies with a 150% tax write off for R&D.
> 
> As an example, at the time, BHP employed *600* people, purely in R&D, spending billions of $ on research.
> 
> Guess how many BHP employ in pure research these days ?
> A big, fat 0.
> 
> A PhD mate of mine worked for them and ran a lot of their research stuff during those days and this was his suggestion during one of our 'fix the world and get rid of the poliies' conversations, and IMO it has huge merit.
> (he runs cattle on 1500 acres and owns the local newsagency now)
> 
> John Howard and Sneaky Pete Costello dumped that incentive, just as they squandered even bigger potential surpluses and infrastructure investments on middle class welfare just to buy votes, and the current lot are too dumb to re-implement it.
> 
> And we wonder why our good tech like solar panel technology has all gone offshore to China or the US ?
> 
> A carrot works better than a stick, ask anyone that works with animals



Sooo well spoken. I am not a greenie but this information has to be shared with you all.
I believe in getting it out in the open. There is sooo much government conspiracy, vote rigging that it is UNBELEIVABLE, promising change but never actually delivering results. I am a tradesperson and I remember what John Howard did to ALL the potential young Aussie apprentices in this country, all in a bid for better surplusses.

I have heard that the Tasmanian devil problem regarding the spread of diseases is caused by Gunns Pulp Mill aerial spraying insecticides on the new re-planted growth timber to stop the insects from eating them. This is causing the deterioration of the Tasmanian devils. 

All in the pursuit of more profits.


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> There have been a few good stories coming out of Tassie Rick with the Tassie Devil. Not sure if you've heard but they have actually found a few younger devils from highly infected areas that have shown to be immune/resistant to the tumours. They are now looking at doing more investigations at a genetic level.
> As a race we also have to remember that some animal, bird, reptile etc species are destined for extinction regardless of human interference. A lot of species have become extinct in the past prior to humans even inhabiting the earth. As cute as Koalas are they are of little ecological importance in the grand scheme of things.
> I agree with you on the explosive population growth mate and it certainly would seem impossible for the human race to have not had an impact on the climate. Sadly though the environmental "industry" has turned into big business now and they are pulling the good old BS scare tactics crap on a daily basis, quite often NOT because they care about the environment but because they want funding or more sales. Carbon friendly is the new organic tag making people assume all is dandy. The greenie element has certainly shown they are experts at exaggeration over the years and the general population is getting to "the boy who cried wolf" stage. Like you I'm certainly no environmental vandal and do care but I'm also very sceptical about where the so called "educated" information is coming from on both sides. There are a lot of agendas going on from the environmental lobby.
> Oh and as far as farming and food production goes as a whole our biggest issue is simply commodity pricing. We cannot compete with countries that pay peanuts for labour and our government is more interested in supporting other countries' food production than supporting their own. Many of our government employed researchers/experts have spent more time in the last 20 years showing our overseas opposition how to grow their food more efficiently than they have our own farmers. Send our expertise overseas so our competitor's learn how to grow food the same as us with 1/10 the labour costs.
> 
> Anyway Andrew back to chopping every tree down you lay your eyes on



Matt, another great reply. Well worth the read. 
I am sorry Andrew,
(A) for all my previous spelling mistakes and not proof reading them, and secondly 
(B) for hi-jacking your thread but hasn't it conjured up personal thoughts which I believe are important to all of us.
All the best to you guys


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> I have heard that the Tasmanian devil problem regarding the spread of diseases is caused by Gunns Pulp Mill aerial spraying insecticides on the new re-planted growth timber to stop the insects from eating them. This is causing the deterioration of the Tasmanian devils.
> 
> All in the pursuit of more profits.



Nah mate that is not the case at all in regard to the Tasmanian Devils.
It is a very uncommon form of infectious cancerous tumour. 
There is no evidence to suggest it is caused by humans or insecticides. Certain chemicals can indeed be carcinogenic but the infectious part is where that argument falls in a hole.
This is probably some sort of rhetoric spread by an animal libber against Gunns with an IQ in single digits who doesn't understand the disease and the way it works.


----------



## Bigdgb

sun64 said:


> Sooo well spoken. I am not a greenie but this information has to be shared with you all.
> I believe in getting it out in the open. There is sooo much government conspiracy, vote rigging that it is UNBELEIVABLE, promising change but never actually delivering results. I am a tradesperson and I remember what John Howard did to ALL the potential young Aussie apprentices in this country, all in a bid for better surplusses.
> 
> I have heard that the Tasmanian devil problem regarding the spread of diseases is caused by Gunns Pulp Mill aerial spraying insecticides on the new re-planted growth timber to stop the insects from eating them. This is causing the deterioration of the Tasmanian devils.
> 
> All in the pursuit of more profits.



well I do not want to get into a spat with you Wayne over this on Andrews good thred, but just what did John Howard do to all potential young apprentices in this country?(I do recall that he gave them cash to pay for their tools when they started)

as for the Tas devil problem, re Gunn's spraying causing the prob, I would say this was more of a green conspiracy then any wolesale vote rigging in Australia.


----------



## Stihlman441

Another load today.


----------



## Stihlman441

The ute is a 6 LPG which when pulling loads is the go,its got that low down torque.
Firestone air ballows on the rear to take the weight.


----------



## sun64

Bigdgb said:


> well I do not want to get into a spat with you Wayne over this on Andrews good thred, but just what did John Howard do to all potential young apprentices in this country?(I do recall that he gave them cash to pay for their tools when they started)
> 
> as for the Tas devil problem, re Gunn's spraying causing the prob, I would say this was more of a green conspiracy then any wolesale vote rigging in Australia.



Mate , if my memory serves me correct ( I MAY BE WRONG ) but your mate Johnnie killed off most of the gov'nt assistance to taking on apprentices. In my day the actual gov'nt departments took on apprentices in the railways, building industries etc but now where have all these depaqrtments and jobs gone???. There used to be the gov'nt run housing industry.
What, for a better Surplus.??? To spend it elsewhere ???
Why does this country now have to import sooo many tradespersons from other countrys. Mate in the NT , a lot of the mechainics at the big dealers use Phillipino workers cause they are english speaking and obviously the labour costs aqre cheaper. Dont get me started on that.
Mining, we are getting a lot of South African personel as well. 
Look at your area and the unemployment levels and think to yourself if some of the younger generation would not love to have these jobs.
I know of young guys that would love to have an apprentiship but cannot gain one in there area.
We can blow millions on illegal immigrants but not on our own youth or old aged pensioners. Dont get me started .
As for Gunns, well I may have it wrong but chemicals do leave a lot to be desired.
I have completed a farm accreditation course where I hade on several occassions had sch 8 level poisions. From memory herion was level 9.
Chemicals do play a part in our lives in many ways.
At present my brother in law in South Australia is dying from cancer, possdibly caused by being a farmer all his life and the use of chemicals.?
But who knows , and because he is not an illegal immigrant and has only paid his taxes all his life , well, no political party are interested in him.
Sorry for my rant, not sure if you are a tradesperson or not but this is what I see happening to this country and yes I do have children that I wish to gain employment in this country, if it is not sold off before hand.


----------



## Bigdgb

good load Andrew,:msp_thumbup:

Wayne, you have made some good points and at times you have missed the point, Just IMHO,
we could rant and rave all day and not agree on anything, but at the end of the it would all mean
eff all to you and me becouse thing are changing there is not much you or I can do but to get on
with our lives the best we can!


----------



## sun64

Bigdgb said:


> good load Andrew,:msp_thumbup:
> 
> Wayne, you have made some good points and at times you have missed the point, Just IMHO,
> we could rant and rave all day and not agree on anything, but at the end of the it would all mean
> eff all to you and me becouse thing are changing there is not much you or I can do but to get on
> with our lives the best we can!



Hey Bigdgb, yeah mate , I am definately not perfect and at times with enough help from a beer or two I definately have missed the point.
The thing I like about this discussion is that collectively their has been some great input by all.
I dont mean anyone any harm.
Cheers Wayne


----------



## deye223

sun64 said:


> Mate , if my memory serves me correct ( I MAY BE WRONG ) but your mate Johnnie killed off most of the gov'nt assistance to taking on apprentices. In my day the actual gov'nt departments took on apprentices in the railways, building industries etc but now where have all these depaqrtments and jobs gone???. There used to be the gov'nt run housing industry.
> What, for a better Surplus.??? To spend it elsewhere ???
> Why does this country now have to import sooo many tradespersons from other countrys. Mate in the NT , a lot of the mechainics at the big dealers use Phillipino workers cause they are english speaking and obviously the labour costs aqre cheaper. Dont get me started on that.
> Mining, we are getting a lot of South African personel as well.
> Look at your area and the unemployment levels and think to yourself if some of the younger generation would not love to have these jobs.
> I know of young guys that would love to have an apprentiship but cannot gain one in there area.
> We can blow millions on illegal immigrants but not on our own youth or old aged pensioners. Dont get me started .
> As for Gunns, well I may have it wrong but chemicals do leave a lot to be desired.
> I have completed a farm accreditation course where I hade on several occassions had sch 8 level poisions. From memory herion was level 9.
> Chemicals do play a part in our lives in many ways.
> At present my brother in law in South Australia is dying from cancer, possdibly caused by being a farmer all his life and the use of chemicals.?
> But who knows , and because he is not an illegal immigrant and has only paid his taxes all his life , well, no political party are interested in him.
> Sorry for my rant, not sure if you are a tradesperson or not but this is what I see happening to this country and yes I do have children that I wish to gain employment in this country, if it is not sold off before hand.



well i totally agree with you on all count's this time
cheers


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Another load today.



Can't be that heavy Andrew. The tyres don't even need any air in the bottom 



sun64 said:


> As for Gunns, well I may have it wrong but chemicals do leave a lot to be desired.
> I have completed a farm accreditation course where I hade on several occassions had sch 8 level poisions. From memory herion was level 9.
> Chemicals do play a part in our lives in many ways.
> At present my brother in law in South Australia is dying from cancer, possdibly caused by being a farmer all his life and the use of chemicals.?



I agree with you on the jobs being taken and apprenticeships mate, no doubt about it. This country really needs a rocket up it's arse.
Also I'm not saying that chemicals can't cause cancer. I sell, recommend, and work with them every day. In fact I've sold a few million bucks worth in the last few weeks (June 30 and tax time ). Most insecticides are harmful to mammals in one way or another and many are known carcinogens and mutagens. I've had a number of acetyl choline blood tests over the years to assess blood cholinesterase levels from exposure to anti cholinesterase organophosphate insecticides - unfortunately this group of chemicals work the same way on us as on insects due to our nervous system working in exactly the same way. Also the chemical scheduling has changed now. The old S7 is now called a "Dangerous Poison" and is the highest on the list available to farmers. You need a Chem Cert to buy S7's but S6's down can be bought by anyone over the counter.
The main thing with the Tassie Devils though is that the tumours are basically a form of infectious cancer and chemicals don't cause infectious disease like that.

Anyway Andrew back to cutting down trees and being úber carbon negative...


----------



## Stihlman441

Not the best vid (looking back into the sun) but anyway pulling back leaners away from the fence.The wood we were cutting is the shoots from about 16 years ago when they were first cut down.
Dont know what i was doing there at the start couldnt get the dogs in or mate was pulling and pickin the bar,saw is good old 261 got 46 hrs on it know.

[video=youtube;QKRxeXfTMss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKRxeXfTMss[/video]


----------



## deye223

46 hrs time to sell it to me for a pittance and buy another one haha


----------



## Stihlman441

I deal in dollars not pittance my freind.:smile2:


----------



## Stihlman441

Been at it again today sawbenching the smaller stuff up,got about one more load to go and we wll be all done.






A vid of the stock 441C with a muff modd doin its thing.:msp_ohmy:

[video=youtube;NB0LajfE9Ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB0LajfE9Ms[/video]


----------



## StihlKiwi

Rudolf73 said:


> Talking about Ford... the Ford guys don't want to sell me a new ranger before November



Why is there such a long wait for Rangers in Aus?


----------



## Stihlman441

Very hard to get and limited colours to pick from,there still blaming the floods they had with part supplyers getting up to speed.


----------



## StihlKiwi

Stihlman441 said:


> Very hard to get and limited colours to pick from,there still blaming the floods they had with part supplyers getting up to speed.



Thats right, I remember hearing about some rain in QLD a while back. Everyone fighting for the last few pink ones are they :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deye223

wrong country


----------



## StihlKiwi

You sure? Those new rangers are popping up all over the show over here. I haven't seen one parked next to the old model but they seem to be noticeably bigger.

My neighbour reckons his new one goes heaps better than his early model ranger, but he hasn't crashed this one into a bridge yet..

And so its not so much of a hijack; I dropped a couple of 3' gums the other day and I'm not envious of you guys doing it in 30 degree + temps. Reminded me of hard work


----------



## Bigdgb

StihlKiwi said:


> And so its not so much of a hijack; I dropped a couple of 3' gums the other day and I'm not envious of you guys doing it in 30 degree + temps. Reminded me of hard work



you got your seasons mixed up:msp_confused: right now for most us on the east coast 3 degree temps are the go:msp_tongue:


----------



## StihlKiwi

Bigdgb said:


> you got your seasons mixed up:msp_confused: right now for most us on the east coast 3 degree temps are the go:msp_tongue:



Haha nah I know its winter, theres too much mud outside for it to be anything else. What I meant was it was enough work at 15 degrees, I'd prefer not to be doing it in an aussie summer.

3 degrees gets old after a while too though, especially when its the inside temperature


----------



## Stihlman441

We have been between 2 and 12 deg C latterly,good workin weather.


----------



## Aussie Dave

Stihlman441 said:


> We have been between 2 and 12 deg C latterly,good workin weather.



Im with you there mate.I dont winge about the cold,if i had to choose between 43c or 3c give me the 3c anyday


----------



## deye223

Aussie Dave said:


> Im with you there mate.I dont winge about the cold,if i had to choose between 43c or 3c give me the 3c anyday



yep


----------



## AUSSIE1

For working, the cooler, for leisure, the warmer!


----------



## AUSSIE1

Andrew I may get some time coming up soon as I'm between companies and getting ####ed around with the one I'm heading into. There is a good chance I may have some time up my sleeve. I'll keep you posted. I have a few sitting here ATM but not urgent (one being Matt's!).


----------



## MCW

AUSSIE1 said:


> Andrew I may get some time coming up soon as I'm between companies and getting ####ed around with the one I'm heading into. There is a good chance I may have some time up my sleeve. I'll keep you posted. I have a few sitting here ATM but not urgent (*one being Matt's!*).



I just peed my undies...


----------



## MCW

AUSSIE1 said:


> and getting ####ed around.



I didn't think that the word turned would have been sensored Al?


----------



## Stihlman441

Anyway Al Matt hasnt got time to use saws he has got other responsibilities know.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Anyway Al Matt hasnt got time to use saws he has got other responsibilities know.



Actually I have a few to drop ASAP mate. One is a big Norfolk Island Pine about 120' tall and a 6-7 foot trunk (according to the property manager who rang me this arvo). Should be fun. Next to a house and the company wants me to drop it straight onto their orange trees as it will be less expensive than getting a crane in 
I may even be able to fit it in between getting spewed on and nappy changes...


----------



## Stihlman441

That pine does sound like fun,ya better get some muffs for the little one.:cool2:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> That pine does sound like fun,ya better get some muffs for the little one.:cool2:



She'll be in one arm while I'm wielding the 390XP with the other I'm going to look at these trees Friday morning. The Norfolk Pine is probably 60' and 50cm diameter  The manager said 2m trunk and 40m tall. I've found that most people's tree size estimations pull up way short of actual


----------



## Stihlman441

I got a so called big pine job on Friday to do,i went and had a look today, its about 38'' in dia anyway the MTronic will get a run and some coin in the pocket.:smile2:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> I got a so called big pine job on Friday to do,i went and had a look today, its about 38'' in dia anyway the MTronic will get a run and some cion in the pocket.:smile2:



And the lord said "Andrew, there shallath be photos and video or I shall strike you down with a lightning bolt and fusion weld your 441 to your smouldering chaps".

Well actually I just made that sh*t up but you get my drift


----------



## Stihlman441

Ok i will only because you asked nicelly.:msp_unsure:


----------



## derwoodii

MCW said:


> And the lord said "Andrew, there shallath be photos and video or I shall strike you down with a lightning bolt and fusion weld your 441 to your smouldering chaps".
> 
> Well actually I just made that sh*t up but you get my drift



Pic from you too sport norfolk while easy nuff can have all the weight down low and balanced so hard to get moving they way you want take care get a good bull line on.
Oh pic of the billy lid too when ye not covered in spew.


----------



## Graham99

Matt, make sure you have the video camera set up for that one. I am sure we all want to rate you the same way we would rate a diving competition.

Difficult tree dropping with a 1/4 pike. Degree of difficulty 3.9

Then after the big thud

9.8, 9.9, 9.2, 9.5 and the judge from China wont vote.


----------



## MCW

derwoodii said:


> Pic from you too sport norfolk while easy nuff can have all the weight down low and balanced so hard to get moving they way you want take care get a good bull line on.
> Oh pic of the billy lid too when ye not covered in spew.



Yeah I've dropped a few - crappy trees with a capital C. Nice rhyme at the end there.



Graham99 said:


> Matt, make sure you have the video camera set up for that one. I am sure we all want to rate you the same way we would rate a diving competition.
> 
> Difficult tree dropping with a 1/4 pike. Degree of difficulty 3.9
> 
> Then after the big thud
> 
> 9.8, 9.9, 9.2, 9.5 and the judge from China wont vote.



Andrew first with his pine in case he makes me look silly. At least I can then edit my video for a few extra points


----------



## Stihlman441

Im not saying much incase it all goes wrong.:msp_mellow:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Im not saying much incase it all goes wrong.:msp_mellow:



If it all goes wrong Andrew then just say the deal fell through when everybody asks and that you didn't flatten anybody's house and crush your 441 

Well thats what I'd do...


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> If it all goes wrong Andrew then just say the deal fell through when everybody asks and that you didn't flatten anybody's house and crush your 441
> 
> Well thats what I'd do...



Dont go sayin stuff like 441 and crush in the same sentance mate thats not good.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Dont go sayin stuff like 441 and crush in the same sentance mate thats not good.



Sorry mate. That was wrong of me and I apologise. I didn't mean it...


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> If it all goes wrong Andrew then just say the deal fell through when everybody asks and that you didn't flatten anybody's house and crush your 441
> 
> Well thats what I'd do...



Matt, I am still pissin myself laughing at your post


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Matt, I am still pissin myself laughing at your post



It was actually just good advice and not meant to be funny


----------



## sun64

Weell, I enjoyed it and thought stillmans comments were quite comical as well mate
Cheers, gave me a laugh:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Weell, I enjoyed it and thought stillmans comments were quite comical as well mate
> Cheers, gave me a laugh:msp_thumbsup:



I knew he'd reply smartly when I mentioned a crushed 441  I've heard that he sits that ported 441 in a candlelit shed with Barry White playing on the stereo hoping it will get all romantic and breed with his other Stihls...


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> I knew he'd reply smartly when I mentioned a crushed 441  I've heard that he sits that ported 441 in a candlelit shed with Barry White playing on the stereo hoping it will get all romantic breed with his other Stihls...



yep he's hoping it will jump his 261


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> yep he's hoping it will jump his 261



I was going to post him my 390XP but Andrew hates bringing any new genetics into his saw lineup


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> I was going to post him my 390XP but Andrew hates bringing any new genetics into his saw lineup



I could allway quorentine (dont know how to spell that) that funny coloured one.


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> I knew he'd reply smartly when I mentioned a crushed 441  I've heard that he sits that ported 441 in a candlelit shed with Barry White playing on the stereo hoping it will get all romantic breed with his other Stihls...



Just you hang on mate,this cross breading,clone Stihl thing may just happen all going well.


----------



## Officer's Match

Stihlman441 said:


> A vid of the stock 441C with a muff modd doin its thing.:msp_ohmy:
> 
> [video=youtube;NB0LajfE9Ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB0LajfE9Ms[/video]



Really do sound/behave like a ported saw outta' the box, and even more so MM'd.


----------



## Stihlman441

Dropped that Pine very early this morning before the wind got up,it was just daylight lucky there is no houses around.
Used the ported 441CRMTronic with a ES Light 28'' and skip chisel chain,its nice to cut some soft wood for a change.All went well but had in the back of my mind what Matt said about 441 and crushing (prick).
You can score the stump if yas wont.






















[video=youtube;LUOOehAj6QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUOOehAj6QE[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

A couple of actoin shots.











[video=youtube;voOlRzAarLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voOlRzAarLE[/video]


----------



## deye223

very nice andrew one day with any luck i will get a milk run job like that (soft wood and clean)


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> All went well but had in the back of my mind what Matt said about 441 and crushing (prick).



Bahahaha 



Stihlman441 said:


> You can score the stump if yas wont.



No need to score that one old son. She's just about spot on mate 
However you certainly get bonus points for bloody stalling a ported 441 M-Tronic. I thought it was an impossibility until your felling video


----------



## MCW

Mary369 said:


> I spot a Case ZX80?
> 
> Man that first tree was ugly!!



Spamming over here too I see? Banned camp for you...
Despite your best efforts to blend in you're failing badly...


----------



## Bigdgb

Andrew you only drop the tree on them when you need a new one!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Bahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> No need to score that one old son. She's just about spot on mate
> However you certainly get bonus points for bloody stalling a ported 441 M-Tronic. I thought it was an impossibility until your felling video



The only reason it stalled Matt is thats that full chisel skip chain you sent me,or and the rackers are a bit low,i only use it for this soft stuff.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> The only reason it stalled Matt is thats that full chisel skip chain you sent me,or and the rackers are a bit low,i only use it for this soft stuff.



I thought it may have been because your arms are like hydraulic rams and you pushed too hard


----------



## Stihlman441

Found this was a very large Redgum today,im 6"2 so that will give you an idear how big it is.


----------



## Bigdgb

That would have been a ripper when it was solid, are you going to cut it up?
BTW Andrew I think the planking fad thas gone out long ago


----------



## StihlKiwi

Stihlman441 said:


> Found this was a very large Redgum today,im 6"2 so that will give you an idear how big it is.



Thats an interesting looking stump you're standing on


----------



## Stihlman441

No cuttin that thing up mate to old and wise for that,i will find some green stuff.:msp_smile:
I was getting a bit sleepy needed a spell.


----------



## Stihlman441

Having a look at that stump,the bloke that did that had no idear and a small saw.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Bigdgb

Stihlman441 said:


> Having a look at that stump,the bloke that did that had no idear and a small saw.:rolleyes2:



lots of angals on that one for sure, do you think it was rotton in the gut when he cut it?


----------



## sun64

Nice work on the pine Andrew. What is the deal with the tree, do you have to cut it up and remove it all, or just cut it up , or just drop it and leave it for the owner to take care of ?
Nice size Redgum but as was posted, shame it was hollow.
The guy probably did'nt know how to cut and as you say had a small chainsaw , but he got it down though.
Have a look under the trunk for any boots sticking out. :msp_thumbup


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya Wayne i was employed to fell it,cut it up into lenghts so the farmer can lift them with the trackter onto a bon fire.
The go is they are making a larger flash entrance to the place and this tree was in the way.


----------



## sun64

Well, lets hope he has a decent tractor as that is a reasonable stump to remov for his grand enterance.
I noticed the name on the gate, Shelburn, so when he lights up his Bon fire , lets hope Shelburn.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stihlman441

You make funny joke there mate


----------



## Stihlman441

A blokes,been workin again this time felling dead Wattle trees,these thing are a pian in the a_s i dont know why i do it to myself but i suppose it pays the bills.These dry trees are very Hard and its even hard to get to the buts got to cut your way in before starting.
Sorry about the crap vids they were takin on my dog and bone (phone) so not the best.I got heaps of these to do,not much fun really after three days of it.:msp_unsure:

Even the sheep are looking










This ones for Matt





[video=youtube;KUVSmjadkqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUVSmjadkqo[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

Not very interesting but ya get the idear.

[video=youtube;_7QbkXlDLno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7QbkXlDLno[/video]


----------



## Rudolf73

That wattle makes some good bbq firewood Andrew. Take a steak with next time and light a fire :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya allright last one.
If your wondering why the stumps are so high,the farmer wonts them like that so they are easyer to get out with the excervator.

[video=youtube;zpEuYjy8g44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpEuYjy8g44[/video]


----------



## deye223

mate i use that crap as fire wood bloody good stuff a lot better than stringy and easy'er to split it just stinks like hair when burning
but i'm not outside when the fire is going so don't care about the smell


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya i have afew people ask for it to use in pizza ovens,i dont bother with it most of the time its to hard to cut.Its allways full of grub holes,i suppose thats what kills um.


----------



## deye223

good to see you took the 460 for a walk


----------



## Stihlman441

Thats the only time the 460 comes out these days for the crap jobs,he wasnt running to good today for some reason,started off with a fast idle had to adjust it,differant fuel maybe i mixed this morning ?.


----------



## Bigdgb

thats hard stuff for sure Andrew, had to cut a few of late too, I was wondering what killed them,


----------



## Stihlman441

In afew of the greener ones i noticed a cream coloured grub,like a small whitchity grub,they allways seam to be like swiss cheese.


----------



## deye223

they average 8 to 9 years old here and die then the black cocky's come down in may june and strip em and if i don't take em home for fire wood they rot of at the stump fall over and rot real quick


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> In afew of the greener ones i noticed a cream coloured grub,like a small whitchity grub,they allways seam to be like swiss cheese.



Longicorn Beetles mate. Nasty little bastards they are.
Nice stump too but I fear you may have been 1.2mm off at the far end of your hinge. Careless old son 
Not sure what species of Wattle they are but I knocked over about 1000 of them in Tassie a while back, most around 8-10". I dropped maybe a dozen dead ones near 24" and they were pretty hard. I had to clear a creekline in amongst Blackberries. Worst job I've ever done. They are like the Seagulls and Pigeons of the tree world.


----------



## deye223

if thems the same as here theyed be black wattle


----------



## Stihlman441

deye223 said:


> if thems the same as here theyed be black wattle



I call um fa_kin wattles.


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> if thems the same as here theyed be black wattle



I think they are Black Wattle mate. They were thick through my mate's place and the whole Huon Valley. Every tree you can see with yellow flowers is/was a Wattle. They didn't do too well under competition from other tree species but wherever there was an open area or along the edge of the forest or creekline they'd be there.
I thought I had more photos of them but nope, methinks I was mistaken...


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> I think they are Black Wattle mate. They were thick through my mate's place and the whole Huon Valley. Every tree you can see with yellow flowers is/was a Wattle. They didn't do too well under competition from other tree species but wherever there was an open area or along the edge of the forest or creekline they'd be there.
> I thought I had more photos of them but nope, methinks I was mistaken...



they don't get any bigger around here


----------



## Stihlman441

Nothing very exciting blocked up afew loads of Sugargum today,you can see in the back ground how the sugars have shot from being cut this time last year.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Nothing very exciting blocked



Awe I dunno. Looks a damn sight more exciting than my day at work


----------



## Bigdgb

Good stuff Andrew, come over to McBob's thred we got a party happing!


----------



## MCW

Bigdgb said:


> Good stuff Andrew, come over to McBob's thred we got a party happing!



More like a derailing...


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Awe I dunno. Looks a damn sight more exciting than my day at work



Its allways a good day when ya can burn some 2 stroke.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Its allways a good day when ya can burn some 2 stroke.:msp_thumbup:



10/4 on that one


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> More like a derailing...



Only because of you Mad Matt
Prey he's not out there , anywhere


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> Its allways a good day when ya can burn some 2 stroke.:msp_thumbup:



Andrew, you remind me of the Castle when they were fishing on lake Binydoon ( not sure of the spelling ) where he says 
Ah smell that 2 stroke LOL


----------



## Stihlman441

One day i will find him lerking around wont be for awhile but he has got a sh_t load of tree to cut.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stihlman441

The place is called Bonydoon and Lake Eildon.:biggrin:


----------



## Rudolf73

sun64 said:


> Andrew, you remind me of the Castle when they were fishing on lake Binydoon ( not sure of the spelling ) where he says
> Ah smell that 2 stroke LOL



Yeah Bonnie Doon, The Castle was a great movie. 

Here is Bonnie Doon in the morning, I drove past just the other day.


----------



## Stihlman441

Are the serenity


----------



## Bigdgb

Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah Bonnie Doon, The Castle was a great movie.
> 
> Here is Bonnie Doon in the morning, I drove past just the other day.




yep real good to see it full now too, saw it on my way home from the snow,


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> The place is called Bonydoon and Lake Eildon.:biggrin:



Oh, you know it well then. Smell that 2 stroke LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya spent a lot of time fishing in there.


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya spent a lot of time fishing in there.



Sorry mate, in a silly mood tonight. I have'nt laughed soo much in a long time. You need to see what has happened to McBobs 090 alky
thread. I think the fun started around page 11 or 12 and went on from there.

When you talk about bonnydoon lake, I think of the father in then Castle with smelling the 2 stroke.
Sorry if you got left at home tonight but we were all at Bobs having a party while he was asleep. You know how early pensioners go to sleep, well us kids had a few mates around and a party started.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya i noticed some shenanigans going over there.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Bigdgb

Hey Andrew, how safe is your job at Ford? are you in the fireing line?

440 to go, in the news today,


----------



## MCW

Bigdgb said:


> Hey Andrew, how safe is your job at Ford? are you in the fireing line?
> 
> 440 to go, in the news today,



Andrew won't mind. Ford is just his second job


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya not good mate,it only effects productoin,there going from 209 vehicles down to 148 per day by November.
But its not all bad they have announced to invest $103 mill into Falcon and Territory which will come to market in 2014.
Allso talking about making the new Ranger SUV (wagon) in Australia.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya not good mate,it only effects productoin,there going from 209 vehicles down to 148 per day by November.
> But its not all bad they have announced to invest $103 mill into Falcon and Territory which will come to market in 2014.
> Allso talking about making the new Ranger SUV (wagon) in Australia.



Have they spoken about any common rail diesels being released soon in the Falcons?


----------



## Stihlman441

Have hang on and see.


----------



## Bigdgb

Stihlman441 said:


> Allso talking about making the new Ranger SUV (wagon) in Australia.



I would like to see that, going to make it here?


----------



## sun64

Bigdgb said:


> Hey Andrew, how safe is your job at Ford? are you in the fireing line?
> 
> 440 to go, in the news today,



Well he should'nt be, but that is providing he gets himself to work on time from cutting his sugargums:msp_confused:


----------



## Stihlman441

Mmmm there has been afew times ive been late,bogged a couple of times as well.:redface:


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Well he should'nt be, but that is providing he gets himself to work on time from cutting his sugargums:msp_confused:



Lets hope he does stay at Ford. Imagine the global warming if he got let loose with his chainsaws FULL TIME


----------



## Stihlman441

If i was to get (if) some of them orange coloured saws how much more wood i could get cut with them.:msp_scared:


----------



## Bigdgb

MCW said:


> Lets hope he does stay at Ford. Imagine the global warming if he got let loose with his chainsaws FULL TIME



says he who is about to cut 20,000 trees


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> If i was to get (if) some of them orange coloured saws how much more wood i could get cut with them.:msp_scared:



Dunno but you'd feel better at the end of the day


----------



## MCW

Bigdgb said:


> says he who is about to cut 20,000 trees



Yeah but mine are little...


----------



## Bigdgb

Stihlman441 said:


> If i was to get (if) some of them orange coloured saws how much more wood i could get cut with them.:msp_scared:




not much:msp_wink:


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> Mmmm there has been afew times ive been late,bogged a couple of times as well.:redface:



Oh Andrew , Andrew , Andrew what are we going to do with you. 
I bet you got sick of your mum saying that to ya


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya i forgot about that,get into him.


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Yeah but mine are little...



20,000 little wrongs dont make a big write.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> 20,000 little wrongs dont make a big write.



Good point. Ah well, we can destroy our children's future together Andrew


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> If i was to get (if) some of them orange coloured saws how much more wood i could get cut with them.:msp_scared:



Depends if they come with extra arms and hands so that is a variable question Andrew.
How many arms can you fit on your 6'2 body ???


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Good point. Ah well, we can destroy our children's future together Andrew



I think its to late mate the damage has allready been done long before we started.
At least my Sugargums grow back.:smile2:


----------



## Stihlman441

sun64 said:


> Depends if they come with extra arms and hands so that is a variable question Andrew.
> How many arms can you fit on your 6'2 body ???



I wonder have ya got any stray boat people up there that are looking for some work.


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> Lets hope he does stay at Ford. Imagine the global warming if he got let loose with his chainsaws FULL TIME



Nah Matt, it will neveer happen . The carbon tax on his fuel and oil bill would kill him . 
How is he gunna offset that with carbon credits in some forrest area when he is cuting the bloody thing down ? :chainsawguy:


----------



## Stihlman441

Like i said most of the ones i cut grow back.


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> I wonder have ya got any stray boat people up there that are looking for some work.



MATE, are you serious. Why would they want to work their asses off picking up firewood when they will probably get paid twice as much SITTING on their asses by the federal goverment ?:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihlman441

Been felling about 30 odd trees mainly Stringbarks around a house in the bush as a fire brake safety zone.Had to pull alot due to being all around the house,not very exciting but its been keeping out of truble i suppose.

[video=youtube;Crc8Jqzqq_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Crc8Jqzqq_k[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

[video=youtube;SPnHT-SRvYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPnHT-SRvYk[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

[video=youtube;oVD0YMFnzgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVD0YMFnzgg[/video]


----------



## derwoodii

Nice work pulling them over,, hey not telling, nor asking, just sayin tis wise to get a lid on yer noggin with them big old canopy tasks lad :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya i got a stack hat but we dont get along very well.


----------



## MCW

Nice work but you really should wear that hardhat mate. Gums are notorious for dropping limbs out as they fall. I'm not the PPE police but a hardhat is probably the most important thing you can wear under any tree but especially a eucalypt. You've got a fair few branches above your head. I've had a few near misses myself and that was while wearing a helmet


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya i got a stack hat but we dont get along very well.



agree gotta luv hate affair with my lid as well, I like to think i can tell when its needed or not. I never took a limb to the head which just means the odds on are stacking up against me. 

Big old canopy euc will have good odds for your cranium, but an't it the way yer do the right thing till job done, take off yer lid n walk ya scone into the truck tipper door. :bang:


----------



## MCW

My melon hates the Stihl helmets. The Husky ones fit well though and they have a good set of muffs too 
I was running a Jakmax helmet for a while but changed the muffs to a set of Peltors. Ported saws really show up poorer quality hearing protection.


----------



## derwoodii

derwoodii said:


> agree gotta luv hate affair with my lid as well, I like to think i can tell when its needed or not. I never took a limb to the head which just means the odds on are stacking up against me.
> 
> Big old canopy euc will have good odds for your cranium, but an't it the way yer do the right thing till job done, take off yer lid n walk ya scone into the truck tipper door. :bang:



Actually not true, I tool a chunk to the face head when I was 40 foot above in a bucket, dead section felled away and I watched like slow mo a 3 foot bit flying backwards up at me like a boomerang, it was so amazing i took no action till it smacked me a perfect hit.


----------



## RandyMac

derwoodii said:


> Actually not true, I tool a chunk to the face head when I was 40 foot above in a bucket, dead section felled away and I watched like slow mo a 3 foot bit flying backwards up at me like a boomerang, it was so amazing *i took no action *till it smacked me a perfect hit.



Then what?

Hardhats are dangerous, only been hit while wearin' one.


----------



## sun64

I have to wear a hard hat at work most of the time is it is no bother to me. 
I have an old 80 hp Massey at home, no cab or roll bar on it. I have pushed over a few dead trees and the branches have come flicking back down on me.
Now I wear my hard hat for that purpose. I use it on some trees if I am not sure of them.


----------



## Stihlman441

I have been cutting a bit of wood,nothing new about that i suppose.:biggrin:


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> I have been cutting a bit of wood,nothing new about that i suppose.:biggrin:
> 
> ]



Flip frack a few tons there sport, have rest ye makin us feel faint


----------



## Stihlman441

You got to be joking,no time to rest got a Sugargum plantasoin to start next week.:help:


----------



## derwoodii

RandyMac said:


> Then what?
> 
> .



then I picked bark n splinter from me face :hmm3grin2orange:, I remember it well as the big ol dead head hit the deck with the smash n crash out of the debris pile arose a 3 foot long log but it was coming back end over end up at me,,, amazing but as things thrown from the ground speed are hard to judge from above as they are slowing as they climb, it seemed to go in slow mo and i guess it had me like rabbit in the head lites till,, wack.


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> You got to be joking,no time to rest got a Sugargum plantasoin to start next week.:help:



oh dear splitting SOB sugar nay fun I,ll offer my condolence to yer poor sore back now then,,,, or hey we'll find a nice fine lady in short red dress to walk over yer spine that,ll have to help..:msp_wink: dye223 conjure up the picture for us will yer lad...

hold that found one Rachel Riley - Red Dress - Hot As Hell - 22-Sep-09 - YouTube been watchin a bit of this shes on my dream bucket list :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihlman441

Mmm that could be on the to do list,but in the end ya get a better return from new saws.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihlman441

Started this lot today,should keep me out of truble for afew weeks.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## porsche965

Weeks will turn into months if the owner looks like the red dress in the video Andrew!


----------



## Stihlman441

No time for chasing skert,one bitten twice shy in that area.


----------



## seneinsun

ddike83 Sorry for the delayed response


----------



## sun64

Trying to figure out why they have planted them there for wind breaks in the first place and then turn around and cut them down. ???


----------



## Stihlman441

They will all shoot and make a very nice wind brake again.


----------



## deye223

finally got to cut some green redgum today oh i wish i was cutting this stuff up all the time 4 tanks of juice and that chain is still SHARP. put a 18" 36RS on the 261 and that damn thing is nerly as quick as the 390 xp in 12" logs.
it was only small stuff up to 20" blow downs but it beats the crap out of cutting stringy and dry redgum.
cheers D


----------



## Stihlman441

Starting to make some progress.


----------



## Stihlman441

I got packages in the mail,hang on i will take some pics.


----------



## Stihlman441

Two fresh Ported 441R-CMs with standard handles.
28'' Stihl ES Lights bars 3/8 .063 two are spoken for but one is looking for a home.:biggrin:


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> Two fresh Ported 441R-CMs with standard handles.
> 28'' Stihl ES Lights bars 3/8 .063 two are spoken for but one is looking for a home.:biggrin:



We'll have to start calling you Santa Claus or Father Christmas as you have more new toys than the toy store :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441

Only one is for me the other is for my cutting partner(he has seen the light):smile2:


----------



## MCW

Cutting trees down AND burning them!
Julia will have a field day taxing your arse


----------



## Stihlman441

I found something new on these new ones,a captive filter bolt.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Graham99

tdi-rick said:


> We'll have to start calling you Santa Claus or Father Christmas as you have more new toys than the toy store :msp_thumbup:



I know where one of those 28" ES light bars is going. Gave the chain a quick sharpen last night after the previous weekends effort. Like to keep the chain in tip top condition, look after your tools and they will look after you. It will probably get another workout next weekend as I am going bush again.

Managed to convince the wife to come camping too, doesnt happen often, and she hasnt been out in the Patrol since I have added all the mods. It was pretty stock the last time she went camping in it.

Depending on the speed of Australia Post, may get to take the 28" bar with me :biggrin:

Graham


----------



## deye223

Graham99 said:


> I know where one of those 28" ES light bars is going. Gave the chain a quick sharpen last night after the previous weekends effort. Like to keep the chain in tip top condition, look after your tools and they will look after you. It will probably get another workout next weekend as I am going bush again.
> 
> Managed to convince the wife to come camping too, doesnt happen often, and she hasnt been out in the Patrol since I have added all the mods. It was pretty stock the last time she went camping in it.
> 
> Depending on the speed of Australia Post, may get to take the 28" bar with me :biggrin:
> 
> Graham



Graham i have been sending too WA VIC NSW QLD if you ain't got it buy wednesday or thursday i'd be very surprised
cheers


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> Graham i have been sending too WA VIC NSW QLD if you ain't got it buy wednesday or thursday i'd be very surprised
> cheers



Australia Post and freight companies are full of surprises and they're getting worse...


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> Australia Post and freight companies are full of surprises and they're getting worse...



And the prices! I sent some saw parts to Tassie the other day - $58 :msp_ohmy: Usually its around $25 for most places and that is what i charged the buyer :bang:


----------



## MCW

Rudolf73 said:


> And the prices! I sent some saw parts to Tassie the other day - $58 :msp_ohmy: Usually its around $25 for most places and that is what i charged the buyer :bang:



Yep. Been there done that. Also it pays to post stuff in irregular sized parcels. They charge more for any gear they can measure and run a cubic volume on.


----------



## gmax

MCW said:


> Yep. Been there done that. Also it pays to post stuff in irregular sized parcels. They charge more for any gear they can measure and run a cubic volume on.



I sent a 25" bar to Vic today.. $14.00 I thought was reasonable.


----------



## MCW

gmax said:


> I sent a 25" bar to Vic today.. $14.00 I thought was reasonable.



Post the same thing tomorrow and you'll probably be charged $22.


----------



## gmax

MCW said:


> Post the same thing tomorrow and you'll probably be charged $22.



If I used a different post office I'm sure I would.


----------



## Stihlman441

Been doing some more of that Sugargum plantasion,this one was bigger that most and still solid in the middle,660 36'' bar.


----------



## deye223

and full comp on the 36" i'v sharpend me 32" with full comp twice today and it sucks


----------



## Stihlman441

That 660 is my cutting mates,i use the 36'' ES Light and skip on my set up.:smile2:


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> That 660 is my cutting mates,i use the 36'' ES Light and skip on my set up.:smile2:



I haven't tried 36" full comp on my ported 660 - have you and if so how did it go?


----------



## Stihlman441

The 660 will pull a 36'' full comp no probs but what for,skip is muck quicker to sharpen when ya cutting dry Redgum ect when you have to sharpen very offen.
I did a vid one day with a 36'' on the 880 with full comp and skip, i found there is no real differance in cutting speed.:smile2:

First two cuts is full comp,both semi chisel and with 8 pin sprocket.
Stihl MS880 36'' bar Full Comp against Skip Chain and some Noodles - YouTube


----------



## MCW

Rudolf73 said:


> I haven't tried 36" full comp on my ported 660 - have you and if so how did it go?



As mentioned Rudy they'll pull it no worries at all. My ported 390XP (and even my pop upped 7900) will run a 42" bar full comp but the issue is chip clearance and not the power factor. When you get a big grunty saw like a ported 660 bind up the top of the chain in the cut (not so much on vertical but horizontal felling/stumping cuts) and shoot the saw back out at you under full noise you'd want to make sure you're not in the way  Don't ask me how I know but I copped a few good bruises from the 3120 and 390XP before I worked it out. I still have a lump on my shin from the 390 about 18 months ago and was very lucky to be able to bare a child from what happened with the 3120...


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


>



Oh and nice stump  Looks to be about 1mm out in the middle though. A tad careless on your part


----------



## Stihlman441

Sorry bloke.

As Matt said ya figger it out real quick when the saw ejects back at ya and it hit ya in the knee or higher up.:msp_w00t:


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> As mentioned Rudy they'll pull it no worries at all. My ported 390XP (and even my pop upped 7900) will run a 42" bar full comp but the issue is chip clearance and not the power factor. When you get a big grunty saw like a ported 660 bind up the top of the chain in the cut (not so much on vertical but horizontal felling/stumping cuts) and shoot the saw back out at you under full noise you'd want to make sure you're not in the way  Don't ask me how I know but I copped a few good bruises from the 3120 and 390XP before I worked it out. I still have a lump on my shin from the 390 about 18 months ago and *was very lucky to be able to bare a child from what happened with the 3120...*



Matt, from what i have been told, even if you lost 6 " you would still have plenty to play with.


----------



## CR500

Stihlman441 said:


> I found something new on these new ones,a captive filter bolt.:msp_ohmy:



So u don"t feel left out, mine actually has the the same way of holding down the air filter as well.... I think this is a new idea from Stihl maybe?? and I think it works pretty good.

Not to get off topic but I am 100% sure u will love the way Brad ported that saw, I know I love mine


----------



## Graham99

MCW said:


> Oh and nice stump  Looks to be about 1mm out in the middle though. A tad careless on your part



Nice toy you are playing with there........shame it is inaccurate lol

Andrew, how are your new saws coming along. I'm over the moon with my one, that much I am taking Friday off work and going to go bush again just to attack some more mother nature.


----------



## Stihlman441

Havnt done much with them yet,next week is blocking time.


----------



## Rudolf73

Graham99 said:


> Nice toy you are playing with there........shame it is inaccurate lol
> 
> Andrew, how are your new saws coming along. I'm over the moon with my one, that much I am taking Friday off work and going to go bush again just to attack some more mother nature.



Haha I feel sorry for mother nature


----------



## KiwiBro

Rudolf73 said:


> Haha I feel sorry for mother nature


She always seems to get her own back, eventually. I figure the best we can hope for is to be 'not around' when she comes knocking.


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> [/B]
> Matt, from what i have been told, even if you lost 6 " you would still have plenty to play with.



If I lost 6" I'd have a 5" hole in my guts...


----------



## Graham99

KiwiBro said:


> She always seems to get her own back, eventually. I figure the best we can hope for is to be 'not around' when she comes knocking.



If she comes knocking at least I will be well equipped with the MS441. There is a tree just outside our driveway that I wish would come down in a storm, the neighbors 15 cars would cushion the impact anyway. If it did fall over it would be firewood. 

Graham


----------



## Stihlman441

I have been blocking,sawbenching and splitting,i your wondering how much the big trailer full of split green Sugargum weights well i will tell yas 4998 kg the property owner has a weigh bridge.


----------



## deye223

hey andrew what size is that small tandem trailer


----------



## Rudolf73

Good work man!

So I'm guessing that crusier is pulling about 6T...?


----------



## T0RN4D0

Lol lucky flatland people. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihlman441

deye223 said:


> hey andrew what size is that small tandem trailer



6 x 8 ya funny size.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> 6 x 8 ya funny size.



i would like a 8x5


----------



## Stihlman441

A 10 x 5 with 1.5 sides is the go 2 mtrs then.:msp_smile:


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> A 10 x 5 with 1.5 sides is the go 2 mtrs then.:msp_smile:



Yeah, but it also needs to be a tipper to save double handling your wood mate.


----------



## Rudolf73

You're a Ford man Andrew, get an F-450 and one of these... it should carry a few tonnes. 






You may need a truck licence though.


----------



## Stihlman441

sun64 said:


> Yeah, but it also needs to be a tipper to save double handling your wood mate.



Yep im working on that one.


----------



## Stihlman441

Package came in the mail today,a nice fresh muff modded 261 for a mate thats is a fencer.


----------



## Stihlman441

Been blocking and splitting again today.


----------



## Tazfreak

Stihlman441 said:


> That is correct mate they are both green felled on the same day about three weeks ago.
> The Yellowbox was a bit spongy in the middle as well.



Great demoI use my 166 dolmar on everything over 20'' ,there,s nothing like a big, torquey saw in real hard ,real big aussie hardwoods grey,red,yellow box etc.


----------



## MCW

Julia is gonna tax your arse Andrew 
I've got a 10' x 6' trailer on the go at the moment. I was going to go a tipper but the cost went up substantially plus the overall weight of the trailer went through the roof. Of course if legal doesn't matter then go nuts


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Julia is gonna tax your arse Andrew
> I've got a 10' x 6' trailer on the go at the moment. I was going to go a tipper but the cost went up substantially plus the overall weight of the trailer went through the roof. Of course if legal doesn't matter then go nuts



That 10 x 5 tipper of my mates is 1040 kg i think.


----------



## splitpost

bet the first 6 cans went down fast after all that cutting and splitting


----------



## Stihlman441

splitpost said:


> bet the first 6 cans went down fast after all that cutting and splitting



I think there well over 6 cans on Sat evening,helps with the sore and stiff body parts.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> That 10 x 5 tipper of my mates is 1040 kg i think.



Yeah mine is going to come in at about 910kg at this stage but I'm getting a thicker floor and more bracing underneath. Nothing worse than throwing a lump of wood in a trailer and caving the floor in


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> Julia is gonna tax your arse Andrew
> I've got a 10' x 6' trailer on the go at the moment. I was going to go a tipper but the cost went up substantially plus the overall weight of the trailer went through the roof. Of course if legal doesn't matter then go nuts



Matt, here is an origional idea. Have another baby mate and Gillard will almost pay for the trailer in baby bonus .:msp_thumbup:


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Matt, here is an origional idea. Have another baby mate and Gillard will almost pay for the trailer in baby bonus .:msp_thumbup:



I'd have to be on the dole mate to make the most of it  Also Tracy needs to pack on about 100kg to fit in at the Centrelink lineup.


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> I'd have to be on the dole mate to make the most of it  Also Tracy needs to pack on about 100kg to fit in at the Centrelink lineup.



Well mate, ya just have ta take her to Maccas all the time then centerlink will be fine with yas. As they say SUPER SIZE ME !!!


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Well mate, ya just have ta take her to Maccas all the time then centerlink will be fine with yas. As they say SUPER SIZE ME !!!



I'll have to hold her down and pour buckets of chicken fat down her throat.


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> I'll have to hold her down and pour buckets of chicken fat down her throat.



Mhh, the dilemna Matt, One almost free wood trailer as opposed to one angry pissed off SUPER SIZED WIFE for centerlink purposes.
Your call mate:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Mhh, the dilemna Matt, One almost free wood trailer as opposed to one angry pissed off SUPER SIZED WIFE for centerlink purposes.
> Your call mate:hmm3grin2orange:



Yep. Quite a dilemma but you've got me thinking...


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> Yep. Quite a dilemma but you've got me thinking...



God I hate punching the wrong key next to the word I am typing MY DELIMMA ARRRRR
In regards to your trailer, it would be better with a tipping set up but dont I know how the costs keep going up. Then you have the added weight.
One thing might be to get it made, with extra braces etc so later without too much cutting it could be turned into a tipping trailer. You can always get the hyd units on ebay fairly reasonable. 
Cheers Wayne


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> God I hate punching the wrong key next to the word I am typing MY DELIMMA ARRRRR
> In regards to your trailer, it would be better with a tipping set up but dont I know how the costs keep going up. Then you have the added weight.
> One thing might be to get it made, with extra braces etc so later without too much cutting it could be turned into a tipping trailer. You can always get the hyd units on ebay fairly reasonable.
> Cheers Wayne



The biggest issue is weight sadly but also the costs. I don't really want to fit electric brakes as I'll be towing it with both my own ute and work ute.
I also don't want a monster tipping trailer that weighs as much as the load it can legally carry. I'm not one to stick by the rules but unfortunately we get a lot of inspections and mobile weigh bridges in our area due to the local fruit growing population loading up vehicles and trailers WAY more than they can legally carry. Knowing my luck I'd get done...
At this stage I'm looking at around $8k. To setup a tipper and then electric brakes will get it up around the $12k mark and I'm not paying that much for a trailer.
The trailer I'm getting done up will have 3 tonne running gear so it can handle a load but then you have to be careful that you don't overcook a standard 50mm ball hydraulic override braking system.
I'd rather not have a 1 tonne trailer with 2.5 tonne load shear off a 50mm ball into oncoming traffic. I have a good 30 minute drive to and from my wood collecting areas with high levels of traffic on a major highway


----------



## sun64

I know it all comes down to costs but have you thought / looked at a tipper truck. No need for electric brakes and getting pulled over ?
But a bit higher to lob the wood into though.???


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> I know it all comes down to costs but have you thought / looked at a tipper truck. No need for electric brakes and getting pulled over ?
> But a bit higher to lob the wood into though.???



Nah I don't sell enough wood to get anywhere near warranting a truck mate. I also get free fuel in my work ute


----------



## sun64

Seriously Matt, just punch out 10 to 12 rug rats like others do and you wont even need to endulge in busting your ass filling a large trailer with wood mate. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441

Started a job today that i have been putting of for ages,there is about 10 logs like this that were felled about 18 months ago and the property owner wonts it all gorne or he has been telling me he is going to check a match in it.:eek2:
He tells me this is Coast Grey Box ? never heard of that one,anyway its hard gave the 660 a run and soon had it blocked up.There is also some Yellow Box there but its not as large but i bet even harder.


----------



## Rudolf73

HOORAY!! for some 660 action :cool2:


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## splitpost

ohhyeah!,box is pretty hard when dry,hard on chains,but makes some of the best firewood:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deye223

here ya go andrew you may need to zoom in to read it have'n old eyes and all lol






after not being able to ID a blue gum i got meself a copy of leon costermans 6th edition good little book


----------



## Stihlman441

880 got a run today,not a good time for a long time but a good time for a short time,cant beat them in stuff like this.
The Sugars in the back ground are next.


----------



## deye223

hey andrew my pro top did the same thing


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya there was a batch of um getting around for awhile,matches orange both ends anyway.


----------



## Stihlman441

A bit of a look under the bonnet of a 241C.
Some of the saw builders may be interested in a look of the bits that make it tick.
The reason i was in there is i have found on two of them so far if you do a muff modd on them the bigger you make the exhaust port hole the bigger the throttle response lag,stutter,rich off idle gets.I lefted the lever above the needle(i think they call this the fuel pressure pop off control ) in the carb a little and has improved the throttle response some.







About twice as big as stock.


----------



## Stihlman441

When it comes time to take the carb spit back cover off you will nead to turn,grind the out side dia of a 8mm socket to get it to fit into the cover hole.


----------



## Stihlman441

More


----------



## Stihlman441

John479 said:


> Got some big pines to do as well,the first pic is of one im going to first up in the morning before the wind gets up i like these big ones,may even give the 880 a run on it.



?...............


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> More



Nice pictures Andrew. What is the little blue / black contact type switch with the red and black wires for? The one with the contactor arm on it.
Thanks for sharing:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441

Hi Wayne
That lever switch (in pic bellow) is closed bay the white plastic bit that is on the butterfly sharft when the choke (cold start system) is used.





In this pic you can see how it works,this is with the carb installed.
But i dont know what its purpose ?.


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> Hi Wayne
> That lever switch (in pic bellow) is closed bay the white plastic bit that is on the butterfly sharft when the choke (cold start system) is used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pic you can see how it works,this is with the carb installed.
> But i dont know what its purpose ?.



Mmhhh, i wonder if it somehow regulates the fuel when using full choke so as to help eliminate flooding the saw when cold ???


----------



## Mastermind

That split strato system looks a lot like the 261.....

I sure would like to do a woods port on one of those little buggers. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deye223

yes but i think you will lose the strado like the 261 and i think most users want the fuel efficiency
that brings in this type of saw


----------



## Mastermind

deye223 said:


> yes but i think you will lose the strado like the 261 and i think most users want the fuel efficiency
> that brings in this type of saw



You know how it works. 

How is your 261 on fuel? I've built 11 or 12 like yours, but never have been able to compare how they stack up to a stocker on fuel.


----------



## deye223

Mãstermiñd said:


> You know how it works.
> 
> How is your 261 on fuel? I've built 11 or 12 like yours, but never have been able to compare how they stack up to a stocker on fuel.



gday randy when i first got it i thought it was a drunken sailor but ya gotta remember one thing

it's got a small tank .

i can cut a meter of wood with a tank and thats what it takes with a 460 but it's quicker so i can't complain


----------



## MCW

Mãstermiñd said:


> That split strato system looks a lot like the 261.....
> 
> I sure would like to do a woods port on one of those little buggers. :hmm3grin2orange:



I know people may think I've turned into a tofu munching, pillow biting, latte sipping female but having a nicely performing, quiet, stock saw to use amongst a fleet of growling, dirt kicking, ported beasts is actually nice on occasion.
Can't believe I said that. Tofu anyone?


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> I know people may think I've turned into a tofu munching, pillow biting, latte sipping female but having a nicely performing, quiet, stock saw to use amongst a fleet of growling, dirt kicking, ported beasts is actually nice on occasion.
> Can't believe I said that. Tofu anyone?



Hahahaha, soon you'll be practising yoga and wearing tie dyed dacks and........

Mmmmm, tofu and tempeh and a nice, soy latte......


----------



## Mastermind

MCW said:


> I know people may think I've turned into a tofu munching, pillow biting, latte sipping female but having a nicely performing, quiet, stock saw to use amongst a fleet of growling, dirt kicking, ported beasts is actually nice on occasion.
> Can't believe I said that. Tofu anyone?



I understand what you are saying Matt. 

I have a bunch of bad ass saws growling at me all the time.......when I go fell a tree most of the time I grab my stock 6401. :msp_wink:


----------



## deye223

mcw said:


> i know people may think i've turned into a tofu munching, pillow biting, latte sipping female but having a nicely performing, quiet, stock saw to use amongst a fleet of growling, dirt kicking, ported beasts is actually nice on occasion.
> Can't believe i said that. Tofu anyone?[/quote
> 
> SNAM
> 
> sensitive new age matt


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> I know people may think I've turned into a tofu munching, pillow biting, latte sipping female but having a nicely performing, quiet, stock saw to use amongst a fleet of growling, dirt kicking, ported beasts is actually nice on occasion.
> Can't believe I said that. Tofu anyone?



You OK bloke,ya got me number if ya nead a chatt.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## MCW

Sorry guys. My hormone replacement therapy got a bit out of whack and I took an extra oestrogen pill by accident 
Seriously though I'd love to see a 241C modified but it is such a good saw stock that it won't be mine being modded. Not once have I though to myself "this thing could do with more balls" 
I remember a few years ago when I first got my ported 7900 and didn't use my stocky for a while. When my ported one had issues (turned out to be simply a blocked pre filter) I started using my stock 7900 again. I had forgotten just how good a stock 7900 is...


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> sensitive new age matt



 That's me!!!


----------



## Stihlman441

Ha blokes been doing a bit of hunting down in the Otways chasing afew Fellow dear,got i nice young spiker for the table.
Not very often ya see three bucks in the one trail cam pic.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Ha blokes been doing a bit of hunting down in the Otways chasing afew Fellow dear,got i nice young spiker for the table.
> Not very often ya see three bucks in the one trail cam pic.
> 
> yep got them too andrew bloody good trail cam the vid on mine is a bit rough there not HD. And that is a very good pic


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep thats the ones,very happy with them.


----------



## Stihlman441

Took the son inlaw to be (thats what i call him he hates it) down the bush for afew days a found him a deer,even got him cutting some wood.:smile2:


----------



## Rudolf73

Good work on teaching him something new. But you only let him run the 460... where's the 880?!


----------



## Stihlman441

Hes not new to wood he cuts more Sugars than i do,he has a 241C,362,441C and 660.:biggrin:


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> Hes not new to wood he cuts more Sugars than i do,he has a 241C,362,441C and 660.:biggrin:



Well in that case I think you have a keeper :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya he does a lot of fox shooting as well,he tells me he has got 86 skelps in the last two months,he got a Kimber Varmiter in .204 awhile back and has been giving it a work out.


----------



## splitpost

Stihlman441 said:


> Took the son inlaw to be (thats what i call him he hates it) down the bush for afew days a found him a deer,even got him cutting some wood.:smile2:



nothing like cutting in the shade


----------



## Rudolf73

splitpost said:


> nothing like cutting in the shade



Yeah and it looks like its going to split pretty easy also.


----------



## deye223

splitpost said:


> nothing like cutting in the shade



yep this was us yeserday


----------



## WidowMaker1

deye223 said:


> yep this was us yeserday


 bit of a pipe running up the guts, hate when that happens ...bloody termites. I usually make a plung cut into the guts to check for a pipe


----------



## MCW

WidowMaker1 said:


> bit of a pipe running up the guts, hate when that happens ...bloody termites. I usually make a plung cut into the guts to check for a pipe



I hit a pipe in the centre of an old Cottonwood once. Done a sh*tload of damage to a 60" .404" chain  It was of the steel variety though...


----------



## WidowMaker1

MCW said:


> I hit a pipe in the centre of an old Cottonwood once. Done a sh*tload of damage to a 60" .404" chain  It was of the steel variety though...


 yep one of lifes lessons always check what's under the skirt before you jump in the sack. In your case you just gotta man up and say... Bugger i ####ed it


----------



## deye223

WidowMaker1 said:


> bit of a pipe running up the guts, hate when that happens ...bloody termites. I usually make a plung cut into the guts to check for a pipe



only go's up about 7' for some reason i can't bore with 404 semi ????


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> only go's up about 7' for some , reason i can't bore with 404 semi ????



Do you mean you can't borecut with .404"?
If not try holding your tongue on the other side.


----------



## WidowMaker1

I just make a bore/plung cut straight into the heart of the tree and watch the colour of the chips ...if they go to dirt, & you feel a pipe ....off to the next tree for me.


----------



## MCW

WidowMaker1 said:


> I just make a bore/plung cut straight into the heart of the tree and watch the colour of the chips ...if they go to dirt, & you feel a pipe ....off to the next tree for me.



Or more importantly change your felling technique unless of course you are running this super awesome homemade NASA farm spec mill incorporating 28kg of welding rods and need good logs...


----------



## deye223

i don't have a prob with 3/8 been doing it for more than 20 years for some reason i can't do it with 404 semi



:confuse:


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> i don't have a prob with 3/8 been doing it for more than 20 years for some reason i can't do it with 404 semi
> 
> 
> 
> :confuse:



What brand of semi and are the rakers set up properly? Low rakers and bore cutting do not mix.


----------



## WidowMaker1

deye223 said:


> only go's up about 7' for some reason i can't bore with 404 semi ????


 yeah its all good, just i hate stringys with pipe's, usually the more mature the stringy is the more termite infested it could be ..never had a prob boring with .404 tho mate.


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> What brand of semi and are the rakers set up properly? Low rakers and bore cutting do not mix.



stihl 46rm i have tryed 10T 12T sprocket nose bars but it will not do it , stock and droped rackers makes 
no diff


----------



## deye223

WidowMaker1 said:


> yeah its all good, just i hate stringys with pipe's, usually the more mature the stringy is the more termite infested it could be ..never had a prob boring with .404 tho mate.



next time out will vid and you tell what i'm doing wrong after ya have a laugh


----------



## bezza1

great pic there mate

i took the 880 , 2101xp , 999F and the 660 out on the weekend dropped a few and one was about 34" it had a good 10"-15"- pipe through the guts my first chain on the 660 dulled rather quick i bucked it up it should be dry for burning next
year


----------



## WidowMaker1

deye223 said:


> next time out will vid and you tell what i'm doing wrong after ya have a laugh


 yeah righto ,ill bring the beer and peanuts .lol


----------



## WidowMaker1

MCW said:


> Or more importantly change your felling technique unless of course you are running this super awesome homemade NASA farm spec mill incorporating 28kg of welding rods and need good logs...



lol. well right of course, me go hard or go home hillbilly mill.


----------



## deepsouth

Nothing like a hollow log in a bush campfire, aim the cannon and then drop projectiles in, like empty aerosol cans, champagne bottles with a bit of water in the bottom and the cork replaced, cooking oil aerosol cans, biggest bang I've ever seen was when a nearly full paslode gas cylinder went in. :smile2: :wink2:

Just need to watch who is around and down range. And the fire hazard conditions too, dry scrub is a bad target.


----------



## bezza1

deepsouth said:


> Nothing like a hollow log in a bush campfire, aim the cannon and then drop projectiles in, like empty aerosol cans, champagne bottles with a bit of water in the bottom and the cork replaced, cooking oil aerosol cans, biggest bang I've ever seen was when a nearly full paslode gas cylinder went in. :smile2: :wink2:
> 
> Just need to watch who is around and down range. And the fire hazard conditions too, dry scrub is a bad target.



yeah those paslode cans are great ive gt about 40 empty ones here good for new years


----------



## Stihlman441

A new toy,i mean work tool to the collection HT 131 Pole saw.


----------



## Rudolf73

Cool! have you done a MM yet??


----------



## Stihlman441

Rudolf73 said:


> Cool! have you done a MM yet??



Na but i did look at it.


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> Na but i did look at it.



Nah Andrew, just post it over to the states and get it ported. 
Be peanuts to someone like you.


----------



## bezza1

Stihlman441 said:


> Na but i did look at it.



hay mate they are very sensitive to MM


----------



## MCW

bezza1 said:


> hay mate they are very sensitive to MM



In a negative way though.


----------



## WidowMaker1

yes Bezza1 thats me on Gumtree. lol


----------



## bezza1

MCW said:


> In a negative way though.



i did a 120 the other week only a tiny bit dident open it up much at all and i had to go buy a new muffler it just wouldn't tune


----------



## bezza1

WidowMaker1 said:


> yes Bezza1 thats me on Gumtree. lol



hahaha sweet mate we should meet up one day and go do some cutting then have a beer


----------



## WidowMaker1

yeah no worries Mate, lets get Fubar.


----------



## MCW

bezza1 said:


> i did a 120 the other week only a tiny bit dident open it up much at all and i had to go buy a new muffler it just wouldn't tune



Yeah I've heard the 4 Mix motors just need to be left as is from the factory.


----------



## deye223

bezza1 said:


> hahaha sweet mate we should meet up one day and go do some cutting then have a beer





WidowMaker1 said:


> yeah no worries Mate, lets get Fubar.



yes i reckon we need to have a GTG


----------



## David (saltas)

the last person who said 6t6 got the hump and left when it did not happen


----------



## MCW

David (saltas) said:


> the last person who said 6t6 got the hump and left when it did not happen



That's because he wanted to hold it in a national park and couldn't give anyone a guarantee that we wouldn't get fined and lose our gear.


----------



## Stihlman441

Yes Matt is correct as usual :msp_thumbup: a GTG needs to be on private property,the hard part is finding a suitable place with wood.:help:


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Yes Matt is correct as usual :msp_thumbup: a GTG needs to be on private property,the hard part is finding a suitable place with wood.:help:



yes andrew you are right 

now if remember right i seen some real good LOGS in the back

of your ford lol now go and get some more and we'll be there in a couple

of weeks 

:big_smile:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> a GTG needs to be on private property,the hard part is finding a suitable place with wood.:help:



Pity I'm not central to everybody over here


----------



## WidowMaker1

even then matt, its still a huge distance to travel for most... bloody big country and we're spread around the place


----------



## bezza1

i would spend $1000 to come cut wood with yas but i dont know how i would get all my saws there


----------



## MCW

WidowMaker1 said:


> even then matt, its still a huge distance to travel for most... bloody big country and we're spread around the place



I agree mate. Central to everybody would still be a 3000km drive for some. No matter where we end up holding one there is always going to be someone hard done by.


----------



## WidowMaker1

bezza1 said:


> i would spend $1000 to come cut wood with yas but i dont know how i would get all my saws there



there not a bad bunch, but don't think there worth that much to cut with mate.. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> I agree mate. Central to everybody would still be a 3000km drive for some. No matter where we end up holding one there is always going to be someone hard done by.



As mentioned in Mc Bobs 090 thread, Alice Springs would be central but dont know on wood size Matt:msp_smile:


----------



## WidowMaker1

MCW said:


> I agree mate. Central to everybody would still be a 3000km drive for some. No matter where we end up holding one there is always going to be someone hard done by.



yep. Maybe a Skype video conference. lol


----------



## MCW

WidowMaker1 said:


> yep. Maybe a Skype video conference. lol



I uninstalled Skype. I had too many floggers trying to contact me


----------



## WidowMaker1

MCW said:


> I uninstalled Skype. I had too many floggers trying to contact me



yeah that happens, but ill talk BS to anyone. especially them russian lap dancing chicks :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Rudolf73

WidowMaker1 said:


> yeah that happens, but ill talk BS to anyone. especially them russian lap dancing chicks :msp_ohmy:



Hows your Russian going? I can give you a few pointers if you like :msp_wink:


----------



## MCW

WidowMaker1 said:


> yeah that happens, but ill talk BS to anyone. especially them russian lap dancing chicks :msp_ohmy:



Russian Lap Dancers???
In my case it was ex high school idiots who I'd spent 20 years trying to avoid...


----------



## WidowMaker1

Rudolf73 said:


> Hows your Russian going? I can give you a few points if you like :msp_wink:



mate i cant make a bar of it ...i just turn the volume down and blabber on .lol


----------



## WidowMaker1

MCW said:


> Russian Lap Dancers???


 its the new rage mate, there everywhere :msp_wink: but its secret


----------



## sun64

Widowmaker 1 does alright with Russian.
I have been told when it comes to women, that Widowmaker 1 has Russian hands and Roman fingers:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## splitpost

MCW said:


> Russian Lap Dancers???
> In my case it was ex high school idiots who I'd spent 20 years trying to avoid...



same reason i dont use facebook,


----------



## sun64

splitpost said:


> same reason i dont use facebook,



Yeah I joined facebook. Soon got sick of the comments and everyone knows your buisiness. Some love it.
Me, if they want to know what I am up to , call or email me. 
Half the people I have forgotten about in my life for a reason. Thats the trouble with facebook, 
I guess I am behind the 8 ball as I usually am the last to know whats going on. But hey, I have my own life to worry about and have survived for this long
without half that S##t.
My story


----------



## derwoodii

GTG idea, more often in March Victoria has whats known as Arbor camp. It been on hold last 2 years due to ISA conferance taking the numbers to Sydney and QLD etc but if its back on you'll get 100+ tree huggers & saw men camping near Erica Victoria in a sweet site beside acres of logging land. It not yet shown as on but more often it pops on industry VTIO web page about Feb 

Last time we had axe throwin and climbing techicians and always cool kid swings n games and stuff be good to get some saw racing and pro tuning on log should be easy sourced from near by coups and mills 
The camp site good can get bunks if want more comfort got fishing dear shooting (move far away please) near Erica Hotel the one with old saws up in the roof. Weather the real trick if its no good it sad to waste a weekend 

Each year each state has same Arb camps so it can be shared around to them who live far away 

Caringal - Photos - Scouts Victoria


----------



## Stihlman441

Started a new Sugargum plantasoin got some vids coming.


----------



## Stihlman441

Nothing new just the usuall,me cutting partner has brocken his wrist so hes not much use at the moment he drives the tractor and stuff.

[video=youtube;pT8JjAg7Cjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT8JjAg7Cjs[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

One more.

[video=youtube;zLe1HbCOw4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLe1HbCOw4o[/video]


----------



## bucknfeller

WidowMaker1 said:


> its the new rage mate, there everywhere :msp_wink: but its secret



A few years back I was on a job in eastern New Jersey and saw one of those gals in a club one night that looked just like Paris Hilton! Not that I've ever been a fan of hers or anything but this gal was a spittin image of 'er. Couldn't speak a lick of english which was all the better! She sure knew what greenbacks were and I found out after I closed the place down that she was stayin in the same rat shack that I was :msp_biggrin: So the party went on :msp_sneaky:


----------



## deye223

hmmm green clean wood you lucky bugger


----------



## KiwiBro

Green, clean on flat land with access a few feet away.
Liv'n the dream!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep a full chisel chain will last allmost all day with out a file.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> Yep a full chisel chain will last allmost all day with out a file.:msp_biggrin:



I didn't even think that was possible


----------



## sun64

Rudolf73 said:


> I didn't even think that was possible



It certainly helps with green timber, hardly any bark and solid wood with no piping / dirt inside from termites or rot.
Would make a hell of a difference.


----------



## T0RN4D0

Stihlman441 said:


> Yep a full chisel chain will last allmost all day with out a file.:msp_biggrin:



Will last me a week at times. Then I take the saw out, run 2 tanks through it and it all goes to sh... :msp_w00t:


----------



## deye223

T0RN4D0 said:


> Will last me a week at times. Then I take the saw out, run 2 tanks through it and it all goes to sh... :msp_w00t:



good one


----------



## Stihlman441

All done bar one.
Got started early Sat morning 6.30 am and had a real go,tops all burnt,bench saw stuff in piles,big logs in piles for blocking up,pic taken at 8.30 pm.
Beer time.


----------



## bezza1

this is the tree with the pipe i cut a few weeks back it was good fun tell me how i did


----------



## sun64

Bezza mate, come up to Darwin. Most of the stringy barks are like that or worse. 
The ghost gums are usually solid or almost solid.
Chains dont last that long with the bark and all the termite dirt inside.
Have had a couple of surprises cutting them down. Very hard to wedge when most of the guts is gone and they can split/ break off at times cause they are so hollow when cutting into them.

Bloody termites will eat the Ar#e outa your pants if you sit still for long enough.
All good though.
Cheers Wayne :msp_mellow:


----------



## Stihlman441

Pics of piles of wood ready for sawbenching and blocking up.There is one tree left but its go a bee hive in it.:frown:
This is going to have to sit here for awhile start a new job Thursday,big gums around a swimming pool.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Rudolf73

Hmmm looks like you will be busy Andrew... good thing you have some trusty stihls aye 


And the bush honey sounds good, cut a hole in the tree see what its like. Make sure you mix up some 25:1 to calm the bees... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlman441

Rudolf73 said:


> Hmmm looks like you will be busy Andrew... good thing you have some trusty stihls aye
> 
> 
> And the bush honey sounds good, cut a hole in the tree see what its like. Make sure you mix up some 25:1 to calm the bees... :hmm3grin2orange:



May end up felling this one in the dark using the ute headlights,while they are sleeping.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## KiwiBro

Stihlman441 said:


> May end up felling this one in the dark using the ute headlights,while they are sleeping.:msp_sneaky:


Can you find a local bee keeper who can take them?
Not sure if it's viable or even advisable there, but over here we need to look after our bees as best we can. The poor things are getting hammered on a number of fronts.


----------



## Stihlman441

Yar i spoke to a local bee bloke,but the hive is about 20 ' of the ground which makes it a bit hard for him to get to and the hive is inside the dead part of the tree so allso hard to get at.:frown:


----------



## WidowMaker1

we get that problem at home at times, we've pushed a few of them over instead of using the chainsaw.... and the bees just swarm off with the queen, tho mind you we hiked it out of there pretty quick in a High gear until everything settled


----------



## KiwiBro

Stihlman441 said:


> Yar i spoke to a local bee bloke,but the hive is about 20 ' of the ground which makes it a bit hard for him to get to and the hive is inside the dead part of the tree so allso hard to get at.:frown:


 Good on you for trying. I don't know what it's like there but we are on the brink of serious hive collapses all over the show here.


----------



## MCW

Trust me Andrew - headlights won't stop bees. Been there, tried it, and got the crap stung out of me! Best way is to sneak up, launch a can of fly spray in their hole, then stand back and hit it with your .204 



KiwiBro said:


> Good on you for trying. I don't know what it's like there but we are on the brink of serious hive collapses all over the show here.



Varroa Mite I presume? Nasty little critter but hasn't hit Australia yet. The experts are saying it's not a matter of if but when.
Our almond industry relies heavily on bees for pollination and nut set. I used to do beehive inspections for the almond industry and the apiarists are crapping themselves with the possibility of Varroa Mite finding it's way to our shores.


----------



## derwoodii

agree i did bee removal at nite tis a funny thing watchin two blokes wackin each other under torch lite as we picked of the critters that stuck with us after the run away.

Cool or the dawn morning best plug hole with fuelly rag or if can no reach it use a long pole with rag soaked with 25. 1 

can of bug spray lobbed in a great idea as well MCW 

If you can leave alone or save them well thats even better


----------



## KiwiBro

MCW said:


> Varroa Mite I presume? Nasty little critter but hasn't hit Australia yet. The experts are saying it's not a matter of if but when.
> Our almond industry relies heavily on bees for pollination and nut set. I used to do beehive inspections for the almond industry and the apiarists are crapping themselves with the possibility of Varroa Mite finding it's way to our shores.


It looks like varroa mite is becoming resistant to pesticides but I think we've started to see colony collapse disorder too. One guy with 50 hives in and around Auckland lost 40 within a few weeks recently. Now that's scary, especially when bees are worth about $5b to NZ.


----------



## MCW

KiwiBro said:


> It looks like varroa mite is becoming resistant to pesticides but I think we've started to see colony collapse disorder too. One guy with 50 hives in and around Auckland lost 40 within a few weeks recently. Now that's scary, especially when bees are worth about $5b to NZ.



Yeah the other thing that bees are very sensitive to is certain insecticides and fungicides, especially SP's (Synthetic Pyrethroids). Although the adults may not get a lethal dose the accumulation of insecticide/fungicides in the pollen eventually kills the brood (bee larvae) as it is fed to them. People see the workers and drones running around and assume all is good but it's only when you check brood levels you realise there is a problem. We had to assess this as part of the beehive assessments for the almond industry and if any products had to get sprayed during flowering when the bees were foraging they would apply them during the evening when the bees were back in the hive.
I've seen whole hives knocked out because the neighbour sprayed insecticides in an enirely different crop and hadn't realised the worker beess were also foraging for pollen in their crop.


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> Yeah the other thing that bees are very sensitive to is certain insecticides and fungicides, especially SP's (Synthetic Pyrethroids). Although the adults may not get a lethal dose the accumulation of insecticide/fungicides in the pollen eventually kills the brood (bee larvae) as it is fed to them. People see the workers and drones running around and assume all is good but it's only when you check brood levels you realise there is a problem. We had to assess this as part of the beehive assessments for the almond industry and if any products had to get sprayed during flowering when the bees were foraging they would apply them during the evening when the bees were back in the hive.
> I've seen whole hives knocked out because the neighbour sprayed insecticides in an enirely different crop and hadn't realised the worker beess were also foraging for pollen in their crop.



hey matt are there any Synthetic Pyrethroids i can get i need to get rid of a hive 12 meters from me back door


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> hey matt are there any Synthetic Pyrethroids i can get i need to get rid of a hive 12 meters from me back door



Bifenthrin is pretty good mate. Just lace the entrance to the hive and they'll continue to pick it up as they go in and out. Killing hives may upset some people but it just has to be done. Remember that bees also pollinate weeds so they're not all good 
Another good one is Coopex dust and is exactly what pest controllers use...

COOPEX INSECTICIDE DUST - 10kg

You can also get it in smaller sachets for about $10. Most agricultural stores stock it (in our area anyway!).


----------



## deye223

thanks . we use coopex to keep the mozies away works good had no idear it would kill bees


----------



## derwoodii

MCW said:


> Bifenthrin is pretty good mate. Just lace the entrance to the hive and they'll continue to pick it up as they go in and out. Killing hives may upset some people but it just has to be done. Remember that bees also pollinate weeds so they're not all good
> Another good one is Coopex dust and is exactly what pest controllers use...
> 
> COOPEX INSECTICIDE DUST - 10kg
> 
> You can also get it in smaller sachets for about $10. Most agricultural stores stock it (in our area anyway!).



Ta coopex dust, handy to know my small supplies of carbaryl dust are running low and cannot replace now as told not selling even with my chemcert card and its gittin europen on wasp season soon.


----------



## MCW

derwoodii said:


> Ta coopex dust, handy to know my small supplies of carbaryl dust are running low and cannot replace now as told not selling even with my chemcert card and its gittin europen on wasp season soon.



Hmmm. Interesting. Carbaryl is only a Schedule 6 so not restricted for sale in South Australia to anybody. You only need a chem cert for Schedule 7 chemicals.


----------



## derwoodii

MCW said:


> Hmmm. Interesting. Carbaryl is only a Schedule 6 so not restricted for sale in South Australia to anybody. You only need a chem cert for Schedule 7 chemicals.



story i'm told is its been taken off shelves past few years due to cancer cause fear. It used to be easy to get, now gone away, shame was good for wasp but if coopex good I'll go there. Yet it says coopex is permethrin based and none of my work with permethrin has done diddly to wasps, we'll have to see. 5 litres of 25 .1 down the hole works just as good and cheaper 

Banned chemical on shelves despite fears it can harm health - National


----------



## MCW

derwoodii said:


> story i'm told is its been taken off shelves past few years due to cancer cause fear. It used to be easy to get, now gone away, shame was good for wasp but if coopex good I'll go there. Yet it says coopex is permethrin based and none of my work with permethrin has done diddly to wasps, we'll have to see. 5 litres of 25 .1 down the hole works just as good and cheaper
> 
> Banned chemical on shelves despite fears it can harm health - National



That article must be home gardener related to Carbaryl. We ordered and received a product called Bugmaster Flowable just a few weeks back.
There are restrictions coming in though on a number of chemicals in relation to carcinogenic effects and mutagenic effects - in the next few years we'll lose a number of key horticultural insecticides.
Permethrin smacks the crap out of bees. Wasps are harder to kill though but it still should bowl them arse over head. They may get a few stings in first 

Bugmaster Flowable Insecticide - Product Details - Bayer CropScience

This product's permit runs through to 2016 (see attachment from the APVMA). Sometimes (well actually quite often!) the media doesn't know what the fu*k they're talking about 

View attachment 263559


----------



## derwoodii

ta the informed update, seems Carbaryl ban is for domestic users and they prolly needed it as seen people foolishly use the stuff like baby talc powder around kids food crops they could buy Safeways 10% Carbaryl dust throw it on the tomatoes day before cropping.. 

wasps numbers spike up about Feb march hoping they struggle like last year but its lookin to a good season so far i squashed me 1st last week


----------



## Stihlman441

The little saw that could MS241C

[video=youtube;3OGsyG-Kl1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OGsyG-Kl1Y[/video]


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> The little saw that could MS241C
> 
> you ain't making it easy to stay with a 3 saw plan :msp_unsure:


----------



## Rudolf73

deye223 said:


> you ain't making it easy to stay with a 3 saw plan :msp_unsure:



Yeah, it sure looks like a fun saw Darren.


----------



## gcdible1

Yeah, its so fun they wont allow it in the states...


----------



## deye223

gcdible1 said:


> Yeah, its so fun they wont allow it in the states...



thats because ya can't put a 36" bar on it otstir:

i'm just fun'en ya


----------



## Stihlman441

gcdible1 said:


> Yeah, its so fun they wont allow it in the states...



They are getterble from the UK


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya been thinkin about gettin Randy to port one.:msp_wink:


----------



## gcdible1

Its a bit rich for my blood with all the shipping costs etc. Id love to have one though. And yes, I do have a 36" bar but never use it, came with the 066. Wouldve came in handy wednesday, but other than that they are so heavy and lanky with that big bar on em.


----------



## David (saltas)

Anyone can buy Carbaryl in Queensland in small quantities at bunnings.
Much to my surprise as I tought you needed to be on this list to buy it.
http://www.business.qld.gov.au/redirect-library/smart-service-queensland-agricultural-chemicals-distribution-licences


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Howdy friends down under, just wanted to stop in and say hello. What's not to love about Ramblings! Great to see you


----------



## Rudolf73

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Howdy friends down under, just wanted to stop in and say hello. What's not to love about Ramblings! Great to see you



Howdy Norm! How are things up your way?


----------



## RandyMac

vscntkY said:


> Cam on ban da chia se bai viet tren dien dan nay cua chung toi
> Chuc cuoi tuan vui ve va hanh phuc.


translated, after a fashion
"Thank you share this article on this forum our Happy weekend and happy holiday"


----------



## WidowMaker1

Happy weekend back at ya Victor Charlie..


----------



## Stihlman441

Bees not to happy with us,the bee keeper bloke is coming out this evening to get them.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## gcdible1

Those bees look nasty! Be careful my man, too many stings can cause real problems! Good to see you are having one of those crazy bee collectors coming to help you out.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WidowMaker1

the old Bee keeper hey "The farmer with no land"


----------



## MCW

WidowMaker1 said:


> the old Bee keeper hey "The farmer with no land"



Yep. And despite letting them put their hives on your scrub for free while they make $10,000 from the honey they still think you're ripping them off if you dare ask for a small amount of honey


----------



## WidowMaker1

MCW said:


> Yep. And despite letting them put their hives on your scrub for free while they make $10,000 from the honey they still think you're ripping them off if you dare ask for a small amount of honey



exactly mate, there a tight arsed bunch! we have a few acres way up the back paddock the local bee keeper uses, he has 300-400 hives up there at times, usually for about 8 months of the year with a rotation while he travels the country side throwing bee hives all over the state on other farmers land following the pollen ....all we get is a bloody box full, maybe 30l max, seems they think everyone should bend over backwards for them, they make a fortune using farmers land, yet they live in town in there little rich town house reaping the benifits, and they call them selves farmers. lol


edit: should i say, he also mentions that we 'stump Jumpers' (that's what he calls us logging boys) take too many mature trees out and we take money away from his livelihood. lol ...... reality is without us farmers/loggers, wanker town dwelling bee farmers wouldn't have any land for there crap bees


----------



## MCW

WidowMaker1 said:


> exactly mate, there a tight arsed bunch! we have a few acres way up the back paddock the local bee keeper uses, he has 300-400 hives up there at times, usually for about 8 months of the year with a rotation while he travels the country side throwing bee hives all over the state on other farmers land following the pollen ....all we get is a bloody box full, maybe 30l max, seems they think everyone should bend over backwards for them, they make a fortune using farmers land, yet they live in town in there little rich town house reaping the benifits, and they call them selves farmers. lol
> 
> 
> edit: should i say, he also mentions that we 'stump Jumpers' (that's what he calls us logging boys) take too many mature trees out and we take money away from his livelihood. lol ...... reality is without us farmers/loggers, wanker town dwelling bee farmers wouldn't have any land for there crap bees



Agreed mate. They love our Mallee scrub as it produces nice honey. I haven't got the heart to tell these knobs that Australia's native trees were pollinated fine for millions of years before the European Honey Bee arrived. Before the almond/canola crops etc cranked up bee keepers were running around looking like Ned Kelly with the arse hanging out their pants. Now they are making more money than you and I put together yet still think they're getting shafted. The problem with the almond industry is that the bee keepers arrived when growers were getting USD$10.50/kg for kernel. Both industries benefited. Now the bastards are continuing to increase the cost of hives even while the almond industry has dropped to USD$4.50/kg and are basically just covering costs.


----------



## stihl ms

tdi-rick said:


> We'll have to start calling you Santa Claus or Father Christmas as you have more new toys than the toy store :msp_thumbup:



nothing better than new stihls


----------



## WidowMaker1

stihl ms said:


> nothing better than new stihls


 except there older models in new condition


----------



## Stihlman441

stihl ms said:


> nothing better than new stihls



New ported Stihls are better,:smile2:


----------



## Stihlman441

Hi ya blokes.
All is queit havnt started a saw few a couple of weeks have been chasing afew deer around thats about it.
Got two USPS packages coming so that will be good.:wink2:
The property were i camp on the farmer has a Lucas mill,but i dont think its been used for a bit,the big Stringybark in the back ground has been down for two years,cant rush these things i suppose.
There is a nice Blackwood there i would like to mill up,the silver bark trees in the back ground are Mannergums they grow massive.
Bluegum plantasion in the distance,deer seam to like these.
Got more pics from down the bush if you guys what to see them ?.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Hi ya blokes.
> All is queit havnt started a saw few a couple of weeks have been chasing afew deer around thats about it.
> Got two USPS packages coming so that will be good.:wink2:
> The property were i camp on the farmer has a Lucas mill,but i dont think its been used for a bit,the big Stringybark in the back ground has been down for two years,cant rush these things i suppose.
> There is a nice Blackwood there i would like to mill up,the silver bark trees in the back ground are Mannergums they grow massive.
> Bluegum plantasion in the distance,deer seam to like these.
> Got more pics from down the bush if you guys what to see them ?.



post away old timer post away

did you get the link i sent ya on the filter


----------



## scallywag

Stihlman441 said:


> Hi ya blokes.
> All is queit havnt started a saw few a couple of weeks have been chasing afew deer around thats about it.
> Got two USPS packages coming so that will be good.:wink2:
> The property were i camp on the farmer has a Lucas mill,but i dont think its been used for a bit,the big Stringybark in the back ground has been down for two years,cant rush these things i suppose.
> There is a nice Blackwood there i would like to mill up,the silver bark trees in the back ground are Mannergums they grow massive.
> Bluegum plantasion in the distance,deer seam to like these.
> Got more pics from down the bush if you guys what to see them ?.



I believe thats a yellow box to the left of your bike............................deye223 ever milled any blue box from down your way?


----------



## Stihlman441

Old timer a.
Some Otway jungle.





Very tall tree fern





Small creek there was deer tracks were they were crosing here.





Some type of fern growing on a Blackwood tree.


----------



## MCW

The Otway jungle there looks like Pandora off the movie Avatar


----------



## Stihlman441

Matt keep thinking about them black pumers down there.


----------



## Stihlman441

Darren no filter link mate.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Old timer a.
> well ya got more grey tha me haha
> 
> 
> 
> Stihlman441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darren no filter link mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was in your work email will send again
Click to expand...


----------



## deye223

are you at work just sent it 

bugger put the post up was 6.75 now it ain't worth it


----------



## Stihlman441

Blackberrys anyone.






Trailcam pics















Tree over creek even got the rain drops not bad from a phone camera.


----------



## MCW

Cool pictures old son. Every single one of those would be good eating!
Except the moss covered log...


----------



## sun64

Yeah Andrew, they are really great quality photos.
Looks like a beautiful spot down there where you go.
What type of tree is that with the deers in front of it ?
Cheers Wayne


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya lovely place the part of Ozz,many years ago the family had a dairy farm there.
Sorry mate dont know what type of tree that is there is two of them there and they are big.


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Cool pictures old son. Every single one of those would be good eating!
> Except the moss covered log...



There is one there with short antlers i have been trying to get him,but so far he is smarter than me.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> There is one there with sort antlers i have been trying to get him,but so far he is smarter than me.



Won't last mate


----------



## Stihlman441

Looks like Customs did open this one,thats a first for me.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> Looks like Customs did open this one,thats a first for me.



Quick open it! what's inside??


----------



## Stihlman441

A saw :msp_smile:



Hang on i will put some pics up this evening.


----------



## CR500

Stihlman441 said:


> A saw :msp_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on i will put some pics up this evening.



Probably a 390XP in there :hmm3grin2orange:............. Just kidding. Nothing like getting a saw from the postman, It's kind of like buying a new saw and opening the box up and just being happy. People say you can not buy happiness but IDK what they are talking about because I'm real happy about opening a box from the dealer and seeing a brand spanking new saw.


----------



## deye223

CR500 said:


> Probably a 390XP in there :hmm3grin2orange:............. Just kidding. Nothing like getting a saw from the postman, It's kind of like buying a new saw and opening the box up and just being happy. People say you can not buy happiness but IDK what they are talking about because I'm real happy about opening a box from the dealer and seeing a brand spanking new saw.



:haha: funny


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Looks like Customs did open this one,thats a first for me.



be interesting to see what would if the saw was to dirty if they would make you pay for treatment


----------



## MCW

*DAMN IT MAN - OPEN THE BLOODY PARCEL!!!*

I think I know already...


----------



## young

461.


----------



## MCW

Rebuilt 441C???


----------



## MCW

CR500 said:


> Probably a 390XP in there :hmm3grin2orange:...



The day you see Andrew with a Husky is the day I roll over and die of a heart attack 

Even though secretly he'd love one


----------



## CR500

MCW said:


> Rebuilt 441C???



I think so...

[video=youtube;l1YmS_VDvMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1YmS_VDvMY[/video]


----------



## KiwiBro

Performance enhancing drugs for Aussie sports stars? Aus' Customs let that stuff through nowadays.


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Rebuilt 441C???



Stihl on the way over.


----------



## Stihlman441

Here yas go.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Here yas go.



andrew ya better send it to me and i'll run it in for ya as you don't like the vibes :big_smile:


----------



## MCW

Hmmmm.

Stihlman441

Stihlman241

Stihlman461

Stihlman661

Come on Andrew, which izzit?


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Stihlman441
> 
> Stihlman241
> 
> Stihlman461
> 
> Stihlman661
> 
> Come on Andrew, which izzit?



Looking at his signature it has to be 441... the man does love an AT strato saw.


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> Here yas go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



wow them Chinese 10- 12 year old factory kids have done good job copying the flippy caps thy may even work


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Stihlman441
> 
> Stihlman241
> 
> Stihlman461
> 
> Stihlman661
> 
> Come on Andrew, which izzit?



Sorry bloke,what about AWB

If the model has got a 1 at the end ya cant go wrong.


----------



## sun64

Nice saw Andrew, but i am surprised you got one considering it aint M Tronic and more vibes
You been doing weights over chrissie mate , so you can handle all them bad vibes with the new saw?


----------



## woodcutter82

This is one of the best threads I have read. Just read it from begining to end and love the pic's and video's. Thanks for taking the time to put this stuff up there man.


----------



## Stihlman441

The only thing that got bigger on me over chrissies was my guts.:msp_smile:

Im doing all the hard work for you Ozzy blokes so you make an informed choose on your next work saw,you know with all the hipe and whowhar with this saw, well i will keep yous up dated.


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Stihlman441
> 
> Stihlman241
> 
> Stihlman461
> 
> Stihlman661
> 
> Come on Andrew, which izzit?



that poor 261 is feeling left out


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Im doing all the hard work for you Ozzy blokes so you make an informed choose on your next work saw,you know with all the hipe and whowhar with this saw, well i will keep yous up dated.



An informed choice would involve Huskies as well 



deye223 said:


> that poor 261 is feeling left out



Whoops forgot that poor little buggar. I'm betting it hasn't been used much since the 241 arrived


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> The only thing that got bigger on me over chrissies was my guts.:msp_smile:
> 
> Im doing all the hard work for you Ozzy blokes so you make an informed choose on your next work saw,you know with all the hipe and whowhar with this saw, well i will keep yous up dated.



Yeah, you not the only one whose guts has got bigger. I recon i have put on a kilo or two.
Andrew, i have a big list of saws i am not sure of.
Do you recon you could buy them all and give us a heads up on.
cheers mate


----------



## scallywag

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya lovely place the part of Ozz,many years ago the family had a dairy farm there.
> Sorry mate dont know what type of tree that is there is two of them there and they are big.



Ok, judging by the bark on these tree i would say they are Blackwoods,..Acacia melanoxylon, Blackwoods have been recored @ 30 plus metres south of the great dividing range in Victoria.


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> An informed choice would involve Huskies as well
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops forgot that poor little buggar. I'm betting it hasn't been used much since the 241 arrived



Husky free zone around here bloke.:msp_smile:

Funny you say that about the 261,yesterday a mate asked me to do a service on his muff modded 261 and it put a smile on my face after i ground the chain so it would cut again.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Husky free zone around here bloke.:msp_smile:



No need to be racist Andrew...



Stihlman441 said:


> Funny you say that about the 261,yesterday a mate asked me to do a service on his muff modded 261 and it put a smile on my face after i ground the chain so it would cut again.



Smiled because it cut again? I'm going out on a limb here but may I suggest that your 261 is the saw least likely to put a smile on your face out of all the ones you own


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya got me there.:rolleyes2:

Im thinking ported 241C would be the cats ass.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya got me there.:rolleyes2:
> 
> Im thinking ported 241C would be the cats ass.



I have to agree if you can find a saw builder with porting tools small enough


----------



## young




----------



## Stihlman441

Other problem is to ship it there and back and porting work cost,its getting a bit dear.What would be the go is get someone to get one from UK and send it to the builder.


----------



## Stihlman441

young said:


>



I likey like this pic,left 460,right 660 and the two bad boys in the middle.:msp_smile:


----------



## Typhke

Stihlman441 said:


> Other problem is to ship it there and back and porting work cost,its getting a bit dear.What would be the go is get someone to get one from UK and send it to the builder.



If you guys are serious about this, I can have a look at what it would cost to ship. But I see the 241C-M is cheaper in the UK than it is over here, so if you got someone who can send it from the UK, he'll probably be cheaper than me.


Btw, don't know if I've posted in this topic before but have been following it for a while. Awesome thread with awesome pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stihlman441

For those of you that did not know one of my 441Cs (Sawzilla) had a mishap there awhile ago,it just stopped and would not re start.After investigation i found compression was down so i took the muff off and you can see why.The piston ring snagged the exhaust port and broke and made a mes of the P & C.Its on the way back from being re build by Mitch,when it arrives and i get some fuel through it there will be a vid with 441C SawzillaMitcherized V 461R ported v 441C Snellerized.
I am uploading a vid of the ported 461Rs first run.


----------



## Rudolf73

Ouch


----------



## CR500

Stihlman441 said:


> For those of you that did not know one of my 441Cs (Sawzilla) had a mishap there awhile ago,it just stopped and would not re start.After investigation i found compression was down so i took the muff off and you can see why.The piston ring snagged the exhaust port and broke and made a mes of the P & C.Its on the way back from being re build by Mitch,when it arrives and i get some fuel through it there will be a vid with 441C SawzillaMitcherized V 461R ported v 441C Snellerized.
> I am uploading a vid of the ported 461Rs first run.



yeah that aint pretty Andrew... Interesting to here your take on the 461.. I've ran a "stocker" and for a "stocker"
I was impressed lol


----------



## mweba

I can't find the popcorn....


----------



## Stihlman441

Mitch and others saw builders.
If you have a good look at that pic of ring disaster,the top ring has a bevel, wear mark all the way along it whats the go with this ?.
Was this saw doomed from long ago ?.:msp_sad:


----------



## Rudolf73

What was the bevel like on the exhaust port? Looks like it may have been rubbing on the rings.


----------



## mweba

Stihlman441 said:


> Mitch and others saw builders.
> 
> Was this saw doomed from long ago ?.:msp_sad:



Yes, in so many words. The ring was getting tucked rather aggressive, it was only a matter of time really. A miscalculation.


----------



## Stihlman441

First run of the ported 461R today,this saw will replace my stock 460 (Ozzy model dual port muff) so if any of you Ozzy blokes are interested its for sale and is in very good condition..This saw and all my other saws are work saws so keep that in mind for latter on when they are put up against each other,the quickest is not the winner or which builder ported theres more aggressively but it is good fun anyway. 
For me nothing will beat a ported 441R CMTronic for a full on work for money firewood saw. 
So your probably thinking why does he wont a 461 then,well i will tell ya. 
I wont this saw set up for basically for the crap jobs,dry hard Ozzy hardwoods,with a 20'' or 28'' bar and semi chisel chains this type of work ya need a saw with TORQUE bing go a ported 461.:smile2: 
So when i come to a standing or dead Sugergum in the plantations i don't have to use my nice sharp full chisel chains and stuff um with the first cut.:msp_mad: 
In this vid its on its first cuts,first tank of fuel and the chain is a bit ordinary,did this on purpose to see if it could lug through.I have heard all the hype about these things having torque, well they were not wrong and Mitch has done a smicko job in retaining this,good work champ. 
20" bar semi chisel chain 8 pin sprocket in dry Pine.A wisker fat tune at 13800 to 13900 rpm ish.
Sorry about the vid its on my iphone still working it out.

[video=youtube;ZVhxW665o9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVhxW665o9E[/video]


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> So your probably thinking why does he wont a 461 then,well i will tell ya.
> I wont this saw set up for basically for the crap jobs,dry hard Ozzy hardwoods,with a 20'' or 28'' bar and semi chisel chains this type of work ya need a saw with *TORQUE* bing go a ported 461.:smile2:



You own an MS880 Andrew. Stop being a girl.
Nice vid by the way - that wood looks solid old son for sure. Even with a blunt chain that looked slow and I know it's not the saw


----------



## Mastermind

MCW said:


> I have to agree if you can find a saw builder with porting tools small enough





Stihlman441 said:


> Other problem is to ship it there and back and porting work cost,its getting a bit dear.What would be the go is get someone to get one from UK and send it to the builder.



I'll port a MS241 for free if it shows up. :msp_mellow:



CR500 said:


> yeah that aint pretty Andrew... Interesting to here your take on the 461.. I've ran a "stocker" and for a "stocker"
> I was impressed lol



Everyone is impressed with the 461 but Brad...... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW

Mastermind said:


> I'll port a MS241 for free if it shows up. :msp_mellow:



DIBS!!!
PM me your address. Seriously. I'll throw in a couple of P&C kits for your troubles. Lucky I'm running solo tonight and still awake with a screaming kid that has only _just_ gone to sleep (12:30am here). The other Aussies are probably asleep so lucky me


----------



## mweba

MCW said:


> DIBS!!!
> PM me your address. Seriously. I'll throw in a couple of P&C kits for your troubles. Lucky I'm running solo tonight and still awake with a screaming kid that has only _just_ gone to sleep (12:30am here). The other Aussies are probably asleep so lucky me



I'd laugh but have been there sooo many times....its not funny.

Way to call shot gun


----------



## Mastermind

I just want to do a thread on a MS241. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## MCW

mweba said:


> I'd laugh but have been there sooo many times....its not funny.
> 
> Way to call shot gun



If her mum was here one cuddle and she'd be down and out. My man boobs just don't have the same contours is my guess...


----------



## deye223

Mastermind said:


> I just want to do a thread on a MS241. :msp_thumbsup:



thread junky


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> DIBS!!!
> PM me your address. Seriously. I'll throw in a couple of P&C kits for your troubles. Lucky I'm running solo tonight and still awake with a screaming kid that has only _just_ gone to sleep (12:30am here). The other Aussies are probably asleep so lucky me



I am still here Matt.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## David (saltas)

MCW said:


> DIBS!!!
> PM me your address. Seriously. I'll throw in a couple of P&C kits for your troubles. Lucky I'm running solo tonight and still awake with a screaming kid that has only _just_ gone to sleep (12:30am here). The other Aussies are probably asleep so lucky me



Ill keep mine stock.

MCW Current Activity Private Messaging


----------



## gcdible1

Mastermind said:


> I just want to do a thread on a MS241. :msp_thumbsup:



Knew I shouldve bought one...Who needs groceries anyhow. lol:hmm3grin2orange:
Looking forward to that thread!


----------



## MCW

David (saltas) said:


> Ill keep mine stock.



Old Randy has completely ruined my theory of keeping a quiet stock saw for domestic jobs dammit...


----------



## Stihlman441

The question is with the porting of a 241C do we keep it a stratto or gut it ?
Saw builders feel free to input.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> The question is with the porting of a 241C do we keep it a stratto or gut it ?
> Saw builders feel free to input.



Just been emailing Randy and he reckons he'll bore and stroke it to 90cc and convert it to quad overhead cams. He'll also ditch the muffler and run a set of custom 2 into 1 headers. Ceramic coated...


----------



## MCW

Oh and sorry Andrew for at least partially hijacking your thread


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> The question is with the porting of a 241C do we keep it a stratto or gut it ?
> Saw builders feel free to input.



With it being M-tronic I think keeping it strato would be best. It's not so much about building the fastest saw as it is about enhancing the already good qualities that the saw has now. Keeping it low on fumes and high on fuel economy, along with a descent gain in torque will be my goal. 

Everything may change after I put some fuel through it and tear it down.


----------



## David (saltas)

MCW said:


> Just been emailing Randy and he reckons he'll bore and stroke it to 90cc and convert it to quad overhead cams. He'll also ditch the muffler and run a set of custom 2 into 1 headers. Ceramic coated...



has randy stopped doing twin over head fox tails and double overhead under hangers ?


----------



## Stihlman441

Go for ya life mate,i don't have exclusive rights to it.


----------



## MCW

Mastermind said:


> Everything may change after I put some fuel through it and tear it down.



Or when you realise that your smallest carbide burr is actually bigger than the piston.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Go for ya life mate,i don't have exclusive rights to it.



So you haven't copyrighted "Stihlmans Wood, Tree cutting ramblings"? I would have


----------



## MCW

David (saltas) said:


> has randy stopped doing twin over head fox tails and double overhead under hangers ?



No that's far more upmarket.


----------



## Stihlman441

Mastermind said:


> With it being M-tronic I think keeping it strato would be best. It's not so much about building the fastest saw as it is about enhancing the already good qualities that the saw has now. Keeping it low on fumes and high on fuel economy, along with a descent gain in torque will be my goal.
> 
> Everything may change after I put some fuel through it and tear it down.



I like the sound of that,i will start cleaning it tomorrow,hang on its already tomorrow.I think i got to go to bed,its 2 am.


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> Or when you realise that your smallest carbide burr is actually bigger than the piston.



oh come on any saw builder worth his salt should be able to port a 241 with this


----------



## Stihlman441

A Matt and others this is gunna be good.:msp_biggrin:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/228792.htm


----------



## KiwiBro

Guys, for what it's worth I may be shipping stuff to USA early next week and have spare capacity as the minimum is 1m3 and I only need about 1/3 of that. Transit is about 19 days. Obviously, too many enthusiasts will die of dehydration if they had to wait that long for Mastermind's 241c thread to actually have anything other than accusations he is messing with them, but I'm thinking maybe someone might be keen to get some gear up to USA so thought I'd ask.


----------



## Stihlman441

Interesting idear.
I have to get it to you,then you ship to US,then have to get to Randy from there,i bit to hard im thinking thanks anyway.
I sent a 441 over there afew weeks ago and it was $198.


----------



## KiwiBro

Stihlman441 said:


> Interesting idear.
> I have to get it to you,then you ship to US,then have to get to Randy from there,i bit to hard im thinking thanks anyway.
> I sent a 441 over there afew weeks ago and it was $198.


Heck, no point sending it here then as it's probably about the same to go straight to USA, but I do have mules...er...relatives in Sydney travelling to NZ often on business so I usually just load 'em up with stuff. Maybe that's a cheaper way to get it across the ditch?

Ones coming over real soon in fact. Was going to get him to bring a softboard over for a friend's son who's just starting to learn to surf but found one here instead.


----------



## Mastermind

No hurry on my end guys........

If you want to figure a way to send em over together then by all means do just that.


----------



## KiwiBro

Mastermind said:


> No hurry on my end guys........
> 
> If you want to figure a way to send em over together then by all means do just that.


But your public will drool themselves to death if you wait much longer


----------



## Mastermind

KiwiBro said:


> But your public will drool themselves to death if you wait much longer



My public? 

I'm just a guy that builds a few saws in a little shop behind the house.


----------



## young

Mastermind said:


> My public?
> 
> I'm just a guy that builds a few saws in a little shop behind the house.



shop?!?!?! more like a shack.


----------



## deye223

young said:


> shop?!?!?! more like a shack.









HAHA


----------



## young

deye223 said:


> HAHA



oh have you been there? looks exactly like that.


----------



## Mastermind

young said:


> shop?!?!?! more like a shack.



But I have heat and AC. :msp_wink:



deye223 said:


> HAHA



It ain't nothing fancy like that. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Rudolf73

We have a member that builds saws in a shop similar to that, I wonder what happened to the poor fella...


----------



## Mastermind

Rudolf73 said:


> We have a member that builds saws in a shop similar to that, I wonder what happened to the poor fella...



Good question.....


----------



## Stihlman441

Mastermind said:


> But I have heat and AC. :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't nothing fancy like that. :msp_unsure:



Na thats were the pies are made.


----------



## Stihlman441

Gave the 461 a run today all is well.
25'' bar full comp semi chisel chain with .038'' rakers and a 8 pin sprocket in dry knotty Cypress.
Probably would have been better with a 7 pin and not so aggressive chain.

[video=youtube;Y1DVkbYpkbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1DVkbYpkbk[/video]


----------



## deye223

gday andrew are you gunna run it against a ported 441 with same b&c for a comparison

chain will be ok just go a 7 pin


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep waiting for Sawzilla and another 441C to come home and i still have Brads 441C as well will be a good shoot out.:msp_scared:


----------



## deye223

chain should be ok i run rakers at 40 thou (same as .404) on 

me 460 with 7 pin its quicker than standard rakers with 8 pin


----------



## Rudolf73

Brads 441 will do, get it in some wood


----------



## Rudolf73

deye223 said:


> chain should be ok i run rakers at 40 thou (same as .404) on
> 
> me 460 with 7 pin its quicker than standard rakers with 8 pin



Thats like 1mm Darren, pretty serious eh...?


----------



## deye223

oops just measured and it is 30 thou my bad :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihlman441

A while ago i was experimenting with racker depths i green Stringbark,that's where this chain came from so i was thinking this will put a nice load on this so said torquey saw.:smile2:


----------



## Stihlman441

Gave the 461 a run today in some dryish crappy gum all is well.


----------



## Rudolf73

And did it cut stuff...?


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya mate it cuts stuff very well.


----------



## deye223

andrew how do you go with your vibe prob


----------



## Stihlman441

Did not have an issue,but only used one tank of fuel.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya mate it cuts stuff very well.



I'd believe it would old son. The second I found out that these things were a quad port and not a strato I took a whole different view. Stock throttle response in a few vids I've seen on AS looks impressive, no doubt


----------



## Mastermind

I got a gun stock in the mail yesterday.......


----------



## deye223

Mastermind said:


> I got a gun stock in the mail yesterday.......



WOOHOO me 243 varmint project is coming along then now where did 

i put that VX3 8.4-25X50 LR oops i gotta get that too


----------



## Stihlman441

Mastermind said:


> I got a gun stock in the mail yesterday.......



A gun stock a.:msp_wink:


----------



## Rudolf73

Mastermind said:


> I got a gun stock in the mail yesterday.......



Interesting...


----------



## Stihlman441

A you blokes,you have probably heard me going on about Swompgum before,well as firewood goes this stuff is gold as far as i am concerned,sh_ts all over Redgum and is on par with Yellowbox.
This is what it looks like.
A young tree about 8 years.

















This is were it should be.





Superaxe wood splitter


----------



## Stihlman441

The Ossy made Superaxe wood splitter.

[video=youtube;tRiYt0AQK8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRiYt0AQK8o[/video]


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> A you blokes,you have probably heard me going on about Swompgum before,well as firewood goes this stuff is gold as far as i am concerned,sh_ts all over Redgum and is on par with Yellowbox.
> 
> 
> and a lot easyer to split


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> A you blokes,you have probably heard me going on about Swompgum before,well as firewood goes this stuff is gold as far as i am concerned,sh_ts all over Redgum and is on par with Yellowbox.
> This is what it looks like.
> A young tree about 8 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I see eucalyptus kitsoniana so maybe not Eucalyptus ovata swamp gum the swamp I know I call crap gum as poor form decays fast the e kitsoniana bog gum is good solid and fast growing so its either swamp or bog really no matter it burns your happy.


----------



## Stihlman441

Thanks for that,i was thinking you would be all over that.

Cheers


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> A gun stock a.:msp_wink:



yep one of these, excuse the gut shots from memory was a bit over 350 meters (382 yards) and a bit of breeze


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> yep one of these, excuse the gut shots from memory was a bit over 350 meters (382 yards) and a bit of breeze



Mate who cares about gut shots when they are that far out and you're using a centrefire. It's not like it's cruel or inhumane 
I aim for chest now on rabbits with any of my centrefires at any range. I'm not keeping them for meat. Can get messy though


----------



## Stihlman441

A blokes i was muching around with my old Brono Mod 2 (34 years old,re barrelled and re blued once) the other day shooting afew groups trying to decide which one to get a brick or two of.These were at 50 mts and with little to no wind.
Some of these you cant get any longer,power points (orange box) and im not sure about the Lazers but they shoot all right.A mate at work has got bricks of these for sale so i think thats going to be the go.


----------



## Stihlman441

Looking forward to getting Sawzilla (ported 441RC) back home out of that snow and with a differant bar on it.:msp_rolleyes:

[video=youtube;G3jL_1tApFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3jL_1tApFI[/video]


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> A blokes i was muching around with my old Brono Mod 2 (34 years old,re barrelled and re blued once) the other day shooting afew groups trying to decide which one to get a brick or two of.These were at 50 mts and with little to no wind.
> Some of these you cant get any longer,power points (orange box) and im not sure about the Lazers but they shoot all right.A mate at work has got bricks of these for sale so i think thats going to be the go.



Good old Yellow Jackets  Those and the Winchester XPeditors were the only things that came anywhere near the Stingers for velocity. I liked the Lasers but they were too expensive and I've always found the good old Powerpoints hit hard and are accurate. The good old Superspeeds are a top round as well. You can still buy Lasers at around $7 a box.
What's your thoughts on the new 42gn Powerpoints Andrew? I haven't found one bit of difference between their point of impact and hitting power over the old Powerpoints. Not even sure why the hell Winchester released them apart from to make a few more dollars from us 

On another note does your cheek still sit nicely on the stock with a scope that high?


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> A blokes i was muching around with my old Brono Mod 2 (34 years old,re barrelled and re blued once) the other day shooting afew groups trying to decide which one to get a brick or two of.These were at 50 mts and with little to no wind.
> Some of these you cant get any longer,power points (orange box) and im not sure about the Lazers but they shoot all right.A mate at work has got bricks of these for sale so i think thats going to be the go.
> 
> just remember that the lead in those is hard as so they bounce
> 
> around the padock and drill through a bunny like a solid but they do group well in that BRNO


----------



## deye223

Hey andrew whats wrong with the power points they 

look like they group good too or have i missed a hole


----------



## Stihlman441

I talked to my mate from work this avo and i got the Power points (orange box) and the Lazers for $3 per box so im taking all that he has.
The new Power point Max are a heaver bullet 42 grain and going quicker at 1320 fps and they are not the trunket shaped nose as the older Power points (orange box) afew weeks ago the kids were using the Power point Maxs spotlighting and they do hit hard with a nice whack sound with the scone shots.I have shot other groups with these and on average they do allright out of the Bruno.
With that scope being a 50 mm objective and i have no probs with eye elignment at all,i like the 50 mm for spotlighting which this rifle does 90 % of the time.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> With that scope being a 50 mm objective and i have no probs with eye elignment at all,i like the 50 mm for spotlighting which this rifle does 90 % of the time.



Good to hear mate and I like big scopes too. Just thought I'd ask as my 77/22 is tight even with standard mounts and a 42mm objective. If I went to a 50mm I'd have to go the high mounts and my cheek would nearly be off the stock which isn't a real accurate way to shoot.
The old Brno Model 2's must have a different stock design - or you've got fatter cheeks


----------



## Stihlman441

Dont know why but them old Power points (orange box) ones have allways been the bees knees in this barrel,thats why i am real keen to get as many as possible while i can.
The Yellow jackets are that trunkated shaped bullet as well and normally do all right but the last lot i got ant up to the job,even had afew miss fires.
I did fire 5 shots,its in there somewere.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Dont know why but them old Power points (orange box) ones have allways been the bees knees in this barrel,thats why i am real keen to get as many as possible while i can.
> The Yellow jackets are that trunkated shaped bullet as well and normally do all right but the last lot i got ant up to the job,even had afew miss fires.
> I did fire 5 shots,its in there somewere.



you can still get the 40g powerpoints they are just in a black box dylan got some and shot the same


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Good to hear mate and I like big scopes too. Just thought I'd ask as my 77/22 is tight even with standard mounts and a 42mm objective. If I went to a 50mm I'd have to go the high mounts and my cheek would nearly be off the stock which isn't a real accurate way to shoot.
> The old Brno Model 2's must have a different stock design - or you've got fatter cheeks



My two girls 17 and 19 year olds get along with it very well,i dont bother anymore they both shoot better than me these days,i just sit in the front with a can and open gates.:msp_mellow:


----------



## Stihlman441

deye223 said:


> you can still get the 40g powerpoints they are just in a black box dylan got some and shot the same



Ya but i dont think they are the trunkated nose shape as was before.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya but i dont think they are the trunkated nose shape as was before.



yes they are only the 42 are a seni round nose they had to put 2g of 

some where the ones that me son got are the same even cronographed

within 15 FPS ave


----------



## Stihlman441

A Matt that pic above my old one on the left and a brand new one on the right,first night out same scopes and i thing they call it the Ameran Classic model,its got the threaded barrel for um um barrel weight.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> My two girls 17 and 19 year olds get along with it very well,i dont bother anymore they both shoot better than me these days,i just sit in the front with a can and open gates.:msp_mellow:



man thems is long barrels docked mine to keep overall lenght down if you know what i mean


----------



## gcdible1

Wow, thats a lot of rabbits! Are they a big nuisance at your place?


----------



## deye223

gcdible1 said:


> Wow, thats a lot of rabbits! Are they a big nuisance at your place?



it's only a lot if you shoot 2 or 300 a night


----------



## Stihlman441

gcdible1 said:


> Wow, thats a lot of rabbits! Are they a big nuisance at your place?



Thats nothing,as Darren said when they are bad 100 in afew hrs is common.

21'' barrel on mine Darren.:msp_smile:


----------



## deye223

19" to the receiver ring on mine


----------



## gcdible1

Pretty common then, be nice if you could sell them or eat em. We used to raise domesticated New Zealand whites for show and sold the extras as fryers to local slaughterhouses.


----------



## gcdible1

deye223 said:


> it's only a lot if you shoot 2 or 300 a night



Wow sounds like a big nuisance! Hopefully you can use them for something.


----------



## tdi-rick

gcdible1 said:


> Wow sounds like a big nuisance! Hopefully you can use them for something.



Yep, feral bunnies are a huge nuisance right across Australia.

Thankfully things aren't as bad as they were before Myxo, (eg. during the Depression) but for us current generations they do more than enough damage.
Apparently back in the old days entire hillsides moved with the little buggers.
They did keep people alive though, 'underground mutton' kept many rural poor fed, but you couldn't rear or grow anything else anyway as the bloody bunnies got it all.
Dad still can't face Bunny or Hare, he reckons he had it so many different ways as a kid it has literally put him off for life.


Myxo and Calici tend to keep them more in check these days, to the levels the boys above are reporting :msp_ohmy:


----------



## splitpost

the dogs lovem


----------



## Mastermind




----------



## splitpost

Mastermind said:


>



ms170?


----------



## Mastermind

splitpost said:


> ms170?



Not quite.


----------



## splitpost

Mastermind said:


> Not quite.



haha just kidding,are you gonna tell or leave us hangin?


----------



## Rudolf73

Mastermind said:


> Not quite.



Woohoo! :cool2:




splitpost said:


> haha just kidding,are you gonna tell or leave us hangin?



Its one of those small new fancy saws with the electronic gizmos under its bonnet... :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind

splitpost said:


> haha just kidding,are you gonna tell or leave us hangin?



hang :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441

gcdible1 said:


> Wow sounds like a big nuisance! Hopefully you can use them for something.



Dogs and ferret food.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> Dogs and ferret food.



I know an Irish bloke who hunts rabbits with his ferrets, pretty cool how they do it.


----------



## deye223

here ya go andrew but these are subs dylan has no HV left 

but as you can see they are the same 40 on the left 42 right












they are both in the new pack but the good old stuff is still the same 

cheers D


----------



## Stihlman441

Right o i didnt know that thanks.
In the new threaded barrel Bruno for um um barrel weight have been using the 42 grain subs and they do perform very well.
We always head shoot so bullet performance doesn't really make much difference in this case.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Right o i didnt know that thanks.
> In the new threaded barrel Bruno for um um barrel weight have been using the 42 grain subs and they do perform very well.
> We always head shoot so bullet performance doesn't really make much difference in this case.



we tested the 42 on larger mammals and they definitely drive 

in deeper i figure it's because of the thicker lead around the nose

is slower to open up


----------



## Stihlman441

Like i said bullet performance doesn't matter when scone shooting,even solids do the job but when ya miss well that's not good they do skip around the place which is not ideal.
I do pass on the odd head shot rabbit for a small sum,wink wink.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Like i said bullet performance doesn't matter when scone shooting,even solids do the job but when ya miss well that's not good they do skip around the place which is not ideal.
> I do pass on the odd head shot rabbit for a small sum,wink wink.



I used to head shoot rabbits when spotlighting but now it's just all about pest destruction. If they're moving around a bit I just drop them through the chest now. Couldn't be arsed spotlighting for 6 hours then spending another 3 hours gutting and skinning


----------



## Stihlman441

Got onto this new property (9000 acres) where im required to trim redgums so they can put in new fencing for plantations.If a property owner put in plantations 20 mtrs wide the government and land care groups cough up the money for materials,labor,trees and planting them.So we ended up with the job to trim under the redgums so the tractor,tree planter can get under them to ram posts and plant the new trees.The deal is we do this work and take the wood and clean up any fallen limbs on the property and clean up,redgum and yellow box city this place.
First day out there yesterday it got to 38 deg C but it wasnt to bad had the little tractor to help and we were in the shade most of the time.

Sunrise and the first tree.






The tractor and log grab make life a lot easyer for movind small stuff to sawbench,lifting the bigger stuff for blocking off the ground,pushing tops into piles for burning.
Block away.






On the move to the next tree,had the misses helping out.(she wonts hay for the nags she got to work)


----------



## Stihlman441

Give the ported 461 a run and all went well even in the heat,the thing is they get ported in the US in the cold snowy weather and then come here and get a flogging in the heat nice work there Mitch.
This is about half of what we took home for the day.
Redgum


----------



## Rudolf73

Thats a nice little tractor Andrew and the Falcon is earning its keep.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya the Falcon is all good until it gets wet (if it ever does) and them im in trouble,working on a new Ranger soon if all goes well.:smile2:


----------



## Stihlman441

A bit of info on how i do a muff modd on the 441CMs
This one is a stock saw,and you have afew ways to do it.
Leave screen in and open up port as far as you can.
Remove screen and open up port to what ever size you wont.
Add an extra port under the orignall port i like this on ported ones.

First pic stock with out screen






This one you can still see the frame work that holds the screen in,so you could put the screen back in.






Or keep going untill what ever you like.






Tools i used


----------



## Stihlman441

This is the pic of what i like on a ported 441CM.
Its interesting to see the differant coloured muff from heat between a stock one against a muff modded one from new,i will put some pics up latter.
The stock MTronic respond very well to a simple muff modd.


----------



## MCW

Rumour has it that you've opened up a few muffs in your day Andrew


----------



## Stihlman441

Yes the odd one.:biggrin:


----------



## CR500

Stihlman441 said:


> This is the pic of what i like on a ported 441CM.
> Its interesting to see the differant coloured muff from heat between a stock one against a muff modded one from new,i will put some pics up latter.
> The stock MTronic respond very well to a simple muff modd.



I noticed the color change as well. Actually after I received my saw back from Brad, I decided to see If I could restore the original look to my my muffler. I took some Mothers Stainless polish, did their procedure and believe it or not, it actually restored the color close to factory. Just a little something I tried and it works pretty good, thought I would share that with you Andrew.


----------



## Stihlman441

The top muffler has been opened up and the saw ported from new.
The bottom muffler is stock from a stock saw.

Noticeably less heat from the top one.


----------



## Stihlman441

Sawzilla is home after rebuild by Mitch,new piston & cylinder after a snagged ring.
Be warned,ask your builder to clean the saw to a reasonable condition before shipping,Australian Customs made me pay for a fee for cleaning of the saw before release from them.The words were de contaminate,fumigate goods of oil and sawdust residue from another country.


----------



## porsche965

Andrew, and just how much did they charge for the de-lousing?

Governments, geez.

Videos coming?


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Sawzilla is home after rebuild by Mitch,new piston & cylinder after a snagged ring.
> Be warned,ask your builder to clean the saw to a reasonable condition before shipping,Australian Customs made me pay for a fee for cleaning of the saw before release from them.The words were de contaminate,fumigate goods of oil and sawdust residue from another country.



they should have seen mine, i thought a bit crap was a good thing to prove it was second hand

(i don't mean randy sent me a filthy saw it had a small amount of dust and a drible of oil in the tank)


----------



## mweba

Reminds me of the speed light cameras in this country. Politicians say its to save lives not raise funds.......



We'll try a sprinkle of dirt and oil next time?


----------



## young

use nicer cleaner box next time lol.


----------



## deye223

mweba said:


> Reminds me of the speed light cameras in this country. Politicians say its to save lives not raise funds.......
> 
> 
> 
> We'll try a sprinkle of dirt and oil next time?



hey mweba try this for speed camara bull $$$$ Speed Camera Campaign November 2012 - YouTube


----------



## 3000 FPS

opcorn:


----------



## Rudolf73

Sweet now you can do a video on some saws for us  

And yes customs don't like organic matter on chainsaws and stuff.


----------



## deye223

Rudolf73 said:


> Sweet now you can do a video on some saws for us
> 
> And yes customs don't like organic matter on chainsaws and stuff.



i was lucky.

i did think about it when it got here after watching all them customs tv shows


----------



## Stihlman441

young said:


> use nicer cleaner box next time lol.



That saw box has been from the US to here,back to the US and then back to here again,should have frequent flyer points on it.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya dont stress Mitch.
They said there was excessive contaminates of oil,sawdust in clutch cover and clutch area for there liking.
I think the key points to keep Customs happy are (that is if they open it up)
No fuel or bar oil in tanks (just the smell is enough to pass the used saw )
Put something over felling spikes so they don't puncher the box.
No excessive oil leaks from chain oil outlet )put a rag,absorbent paper between saw and clutch cover)
A bit of saw dust is fine as long as it is not excessive.

Videos,the plan is to run the following ported saws.
441RC Sawzilla (re built by Mitch to original specs)
441RC Snellerized
441RC Mitch's
461R Mitch's
All with the same 20'' bar & chain
Then again with a 25'' bar & chain
May even put a ported 660 in there just because i can.

For me the above is a little pointless its not all about who can build the quickest cooky cutting woods ported saw,its about reliability,efficiency and down right useability that gets the job done with the least effort.
This may take a bit of time i wont to get some fuel throw the new saws to make it a fairer shoot out.(haven't got Mitch's version build 441RC yet)


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> For me the above is a little pointless its not all about who can build the quickest cooky cutting woods ported saw,its about reliability,efficiency and down right useability that gets the job done with the least effort.



Case in point Andrew is where my little 241 ended up with 10% more trees down at the end of the day compared to my 550.
There is no way in hell the 241 would get anywhere near the 550 in a cookie cutting race yet the proof is in the pudding in a real world scenario


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> Case in point Andrew is where my little 241 ended up with 10% more trees down at the end of the day compared to my 550.
> There is no way in hell the 241 would get anywhere near the 550 in a cookie cutting race yet the proof is in the pudding in a real world scenario



Agreed and the same can be said for a torquey saw and high speed cookie cutter.


----------



## CR500

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya dont stress Mitch.
> They said there was excessive contaminates of oil,sawdust in clutch cover and clutch area for there liking.
> I think the key points to keep Customs happy are (that is if they open it up)
> No fuel or bar oil in tanks (just the smell is enough to pass the used saw )
> Put something over felling spikes so they don't puncher the box.
> No excessive oil leaks from chain oil outlet )put a rag,absorbent paper between saw and clutch cover)
> A bit of saw dust is fine as long as it is not excessive.
> 
> Videos,the plan is to run the following ported saws.
> 441RC Sawzilla (re built by Mitch to original specs)
> 441RC Snellerized
> 441RC Mitch's
> 461R Mitch's
> All with the same 20'' bar & chain
> Then again with a 25'' bar & chain
> May even put a ported 660 in there just because i can.
> 
> For me the above is a little pointless its not all about who can build the quickest cooky cutting woods ported saw,its about reliability,efficiency and down right useability that gets the job done with the least effort.
> This may take a bit of time i wont to get some fuel throw the new saws to make it a fairer shoot out.(haven't got Mitch's version build 441RC yet)



It will be interesting to see this video!!!

I believe the 441 Brad did for you, should be identical to mine.... Not sure if timing has been played with on your saw.


----------



## Stihlman441

Put a couple of tanks throw the re build Sawzilla today,cutting some Stringbark and all is well.


----------



## Stihlman441

A quick vid on its second tank,this was the crotch part of a Stringbark and this chain is about to be retired but ya get the idear.

[video=youtube;iWR9HTWjN7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWR9HTWjN7U[/video]


----------



## MCW

You out poaching wood from state forests Andrew?  I'm used to you cutting down windbreaks and stuff.

How's Sawzilla anyway? Back to his old self again?


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya Matt this Stringy is from a domestic wood coupe down at Forrest long way to go for a bit of Stringy but felt like a day out cutting something different.Know that there is no permits required for the wood couple alot of them ant open any longer because the DSE get nothing out of it ,they don't give a sh_t about people looking for some fire wood,but in the end people will just poach were ever they can get away with it.
Yep Sawzilla back doing what it does best.:smile2:


----------



## bowseruni

subscribed, bring on the vids


----------



## deye223

bowseruni said:


> subscribed, bring on the vids



look back there's heaps of them


----------



## Stihlman441

Give me some time there is more coming.


----------



## Stihlman441

Right you lot the vids are done,take from them what you will.
Same 20'' semi chisel chain 8 pin sprockets dry pine.

460 stock Ozzy model with dual port muff
This saw is for sale has 45 hrs on it.
[video=youtube;ItDeBe47jcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItDeBe47jcU[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

461 ported by Mitch
[video=youtube;wj6izcgs578]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj6izcgs578[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

441RC Sawzilla rebuilt ported by Mitch
[video=youtube;PShhsnfALOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PShhsnfALOc[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

441RC ported by Brad
[video=youtube;fceNXsuCBlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fceNXsuCBlY[/video]


----------



## Stihl Livin

I sure like them ported 441c mtronics.


----------



## porsche965

Thanks for the vids Andrew. Sure looks like fun!:smile2:


----------



## Mastermind

Thoughts?


----------



## 3000 FPS

That 441RC by Brad sure kicked butt.


----------



## deye223

brads is in the nine's the others are in the eleven's and twelve's


----------



## Stihlman441

In speed they all felt much the same and i think the times will show that,a second here or there.
This is the way i look at it from a work saw point of view,for me cooky cutting doesn't tell me a real lot,but then it is interesting and proof is in the vids.
What i wont form work is (work for me is blocking green Sugergums for 5 or 6 hrs straight only stopping for fuel oil,or felling all day) improved performance over a stock saw,useability,longevity,productivity.
For this the ported 441RCs win hands down with there AV,less fuel and fumes,better filter system they just get the job done in the easiest way possible.
I remember lugging around a 660 one day with a 25'' bar on it felling larger Sugergums until my hands and for arms wouldn't work any longer,that's when i started looking for a better way. 
But if i have a bigger dry bit of Redgum,Yellowbox the ported 461R even with a 28'' bar has the torque to just plow on through.
I will do some more vids one day will a 25'' bar on them all in some larger dry Cypress and see where we are in that.


----------



## Mastermind

3000 FPS said:


> That 441RC by Brad sure kicked butt.



I was thinking the same.


----------



## CR500

Stihlman441 said:


> 441RC ported by Brad
> [video=youtube;fceNXsuCBlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fceNXsuCBlY[/video]



I believe that is my saw's little twin brother!!!


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep Brads saw has been tinkered further,has a pop up piston i should check the psi on that i suppose.


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> Yep Brads saw has been tinkered further,has a pop up piston i should check the psi on that i suppose.



It appears to be a ripper.


----------



## Rudolf73

Woohoo videos! Cheers Andrew


----------



## Andyshine77

I'm dumb, I like pitchers and video.:msp_wink: I'd honestly like to see how they do in bigger wood, I'm not yet sold on advancing the timing when it comes to torque, but than again Stihl's seem to be a little retarded to begin with.:msp_wink:


----------



## Rudolf73

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm dumb, I like pitchers and video.:msp_wink: I'd honestly like to see how they do in bigger wood, I'm not yet sold on advancing the timing when it comes to torque, but than again Stihl's seem to be a little retarded to begin with.:msp_wink:



Haha Andy, I see what you did there... :wink2:


----------



## Andyshine77

Rudolf73 said:


> Haha Andy, I see what you did there... :wink2:



WOW Just realized it's 1:16AM here, lord knows what a few 10.5 ABV beers can do.:smile2:


----------



## Stihlman441

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm dumb, I like pitchers and video.:msp_wink: I'd honestly like to see how they do in bigger wood, I'm not yet sold on advancing the timing when it comes to torque, but than again Stihl's seem to be a little retarded to begin with.:msp_wink:



Clever
But the thing is with the 461 if you dont wont the limited coil that self advances the timing and you put a un limited coil in it makes sence to advance the timing at least back to the stock coil advance.
Cricky try saying that fast.


----------



## Aussie Dave

Andrew,just out of interest how long does it take for the green redgum that you have been cutting to cure.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Stihlman441

Split and stacked at least a year.


----------



## Aussie Dave

Stihlman441 said:


> Split and stacked at least a year.


----------



## Andyshine77

Stihlman441 said:


> Clever
> 
> But the thing is with the 461 if you dont wont the limited coil that self advances the timing and you put a un limited coil in it makes sence to advance the timing at least back to the stock coil advance.
> 
> Cricky try saying that fast.



Correct, it's a must in that case.


----------



## blsnelling

Thanks guys.

You want the most out of these Stihls? You have to advance the ignition. Short bar or long bar, doesn't matter. 

IIRC, the cut times didn't increase with the popup piston. Actually, the other 441 I built for you that went to your friend, was the strongest. No popup in it either. They were built before I had my lathe.


----------



## mweba

Nice comparison. Hope to pick up a couple seconds with the non Sawzilla design but if I don't Oh well. It will have a good home regardless


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> Clever
> But the thing is with the 461 if you dont wont the limited coil that self advances the timing and you put a un limited coil in it makes sence to advance the timing at least back to the stock coil advance.
> Cricky try saying that fast.



I think that the actual 460 coil does advance. The 1300 coils do not though.


----------



## Stihlman441

I thinks its a coil from a 361


----------



## Stihlman441

Todays task







Done


----------



## Rudolf73

Good job Andrew!

And I like the horse sign on the shed :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihlman441

Got afew of those signs around the place but the boss keeps bringing them things home.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> Got afew of those signs around the place but the boss keeps bringing them things home.:msp_unsure:



Lol.

Hey quick question, do you know if the 441R west coast sprocket/clutch cover would fit the 261?


----------



## Stihlman441

Dont know will have to have a look but i dont think so.


----------



## MCW

If I remember correctly the cover should fit. I think Benny said something about that same cover being used on a wide range of Stihl saws. Could be wrong though...


----------



## young

Rudolf73 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Hey quick question, do you know if the 441R west coast sprocket/clutch cover would fit the 261?



yes

261/361/362/441 all interchange.


----------



## scallywag

Sugar gum ?


----------



## Stihlman441

scallywag said:


> Sugar gum ?



No not Sugargum,dont know for sure bur some type of gum but.
Redgum in the ute.:smile2:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> No not Sugargum,dont know for sure bur some type of gum but.



Bubblegum?


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> Bubblegum?



Good luck chewing it :msp_razz:


----------



## scallywag

Stihlman441 said:


> No not Sugargum,dont know for sure bur some type of gum but.
> Redgum in the ute.:smile2:



Might not be sugar gum, but it'll be sweet if it burns well:smile2:


----------



## deye223

yep all good andrew but keep ya hand an the bar HAHAHA


----------



## Stihlman441

A blokes i have had a bit on the last 2 of days,put 20lts of fuel through the 461 and 441and both are running sweet.


----------



## Stihlman441

441R ported doing its thing.

[video=youtube;yJ5HrscgyxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ5HrscgyxA[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

461R ported,im very impressed with this thing its had enough fuel through it know and its doing a very good job
25'' bar full comp semi chisel chain 8 pin sprocket wood is Sugargum.

[video=youtube;hxtxK2OpEsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxtxK2OpEsI[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

deye223 said:


> yep all good andrew but keep ya hand an the bar HAHAHA



I only had one ear muff on.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> I only had one ear muff on.



got a vid of me young bloke doing the one handed thing to


----------



## Stihlman441

At it again today we have been bringing home 16 mtrs each every day this week almost there,saw benching stuff tomorrow.Had the tractor there today to help with blocking and cleaning up,what a good thing this is.

[video=youtube;VBCjZkJ_XnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBCjZkJ_XnU[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

Just about all done with the bigger stuff.






Sawbench stuff tomorrow.





They are shooting well these were cut back in November.





Another load.


----------



## Rudolf73

Those tractors and grapples are handy as


----------



## deye223

yep but it is easier to hold the log over the trailer


----------



## splitpost

I got a sore back just looking at your pics ,awesome,some toasty nights there


----------



## deepsouth

Your trailer without cage looks heavy enough....

How heavy is the trailer behind the Cruiser do you guess?

Also, what dimensions approx? As I need to build a trailer for my wood hooking, that's a bit bigger than my 7x4 box.


----------



## T0RN4D0

Im jealous of the weather. We're having the coldest winter in 50 years (dobule my lifetime) here in europe, and the forecast is cold, rain, snow and cloudy for another week. Everything is soaked, wish i could go for a visit down under untill the winter is gone :help:


----------



## Stihlman441

deepsouth said:


> Your trailer without cage looks heavy enough....
> 
> How heavy is the trailer behind the Cruiser do you guess?
> 
> Also, what dimensions approx? As I need to build a trailer for my wood hooking, that's a bit bigger than my 7x4 box.



That trailer is a tipper and its 10 x 5 and the total height of the trailer with the cage is 1.3 mtrs and full of green Sugargum is 3990 kg.


----------



## Stihlman441

You blokes like some DIRTY pics at time and most of us do,Matt and Darren come to mind so here is some for you.Miss 441 and 461 DIRTY as.


----------



## Stihlman441

This is the total from the last blocking job,4 foot thick looks like i have some splitting to do.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> You blokes like some DIRTY pics at time and most of us do,Matt and Darren come to mind so here is some for you.Miss 441 and 461 DIRTY as.



Hmmm I'm suspicious... never seen your saws so dirty :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stihlman441

Things get out of hand when im flat out cutting,yesterday started at 7.15am and unloaded the last load in the dark so there is not much time for maintenance.A few beers,tea mix fuel sharpen chains,bed sleep and at it again.:msp_smile:


----------



## Aussie Dave

I noticed you have plenty of room for more horses as well mate.I have three you can have :msp_biggrin: will even deliver for zero,just give me the word and ill be there in six hours.Just dont tell my daughter or missus :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya thanks for that,there is 4 nags here all ready on 3.5 acres with a 20 x 60 mt arena and i have to fight for wood space as it is.
Got an empty freezer ready for something just in case.:msp_smile:


----------



## Aussie Dave

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya thanks for that,there is 4 nags here all ready on 3.5 acres with a 20 x 60 mt arena and i have to fight for wood space as it is.
> Got an empty freezer ready for something just in case.:msp_smile:



If we start talking freezers i think we would both be in the ####

You have a nice looking setup there though,shed, yards etc


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya the reason why i liked this place was for the shed but 3/4 of it is full of horse crap.Ya you can laugh all ya wont but its true.:msp_sad:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> You blokes like some DIRTY pics at time and most of us do,Matt and Darren come to mind so here is some for you.Miss 441 and 461 DIRTY as.



At least your stuff is dry dust. My little 241 and the 550 have wood dust mixed with sap. It makes Selley's Araldite look like soft butter


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> You blokes like some DIRTY pics at time and most of us do,Matt and Darren come to mind so here is some for you.Miss 441 and 461 DIRTY as.



hey matt this looks like spray on crap to me :big_smile:


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> hey matt this looks like spray on crap to me :big_smile:



Andrew's gone to bed early so a good time to get stuck into him...

Why yes Darren it certainly seems a bit too even to have occurred through normal use. The dust coverage does indeed seem somewhat artificial.
I've had some seriously filthy saws in my day and none look quite so clean as Andrews. I mean where's the oil? There is always an oil dribble somewhere, surely?


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> Andrew's gone to bed early so a good time to get stuck into him...
> I mean where's the oil? There is always an oil dribble somewhere, surely?



narr it's a stihl they got prostate probs remember the oil just dribbles out


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> narr it's a stihl they got prostate probs remember the oil just dribbles out



Hmmm. I wonder where you stick your finger to check the oiler out then?


----------



## Arbonaut

Stihlman, you are one of the baddest dudes on the site. You are ranked with tomtrees58, Simonizer, Full Moon Cahoon and that Tarzan Tree dude. Keep up the good work.


----------



## deye223

Arbonaut said:


> Stihlman, you are one of the baddest dudes on the site. You are ranked with tomtrees58, Simonizer, Full Moon Cahoon and that Tarzan Tree dude. Keep up the good work.



oh man you just made all the blood rush to his head now his hat won't fit :boss:


----------



## Arbonaut

Yup. The thing is I didn't know a thing about Australia until I met some of you guys. We even had a foreign exchange student from there. I guess I never asked her.

Keep cuttin'. Ramble on.


----------



## Stihlman441

Early start,sawbenched 8 mtrs in 4 hrs.


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> Early start,sawbenched 8 mtrs in 4 hrs.



Early ?

Sunrise is well past 7:00am ATM Andrew, who are you trying to kid ?


----------



## Stihlman441

Thats early for me i work afternoon shift and don't get to bed until around 2 am.:frown:


----------



## Stihlman441

Even the 880 got a run today,36'' bar full comp semi chisel chain and a 8 pin sprocket wood is Sugargum,ya just got to love these things they get the job done with out fuss.

[video=youtube;zhfMJk2TfVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhfMJk2TfVA[/video]


----------



## deepsouth

Stihlman441 said:


> That trailer is a tipper and its 10 x 5 and the total height of the trailer with the cage is 1.3 mtrs and full of green Sugargum is 3990 kg.



Thanks, helps confirm the dimensions to build to (don't want excess steel weight) and also have a width restriction of 2350 between side of house and side fence as well so need to be about 2000 wide as a maximum, even that will be fun but easier than the current trailer as it will have longer drawbar. 

You've certainly got some wood out of those trees.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Even the 880 got a run today,36'' bar full comp semi chisel chain and a 8 pin sprocket wood is Sugargum,ya just got to love these things they get the job done with out fuss.
> 
> [video=youtube;zhfMJk2TfVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhfMJk2TfVA[/video]



hey Andrew I got a bar just like that (well not any more)


----------



## Rudolf73

deye223 said:


> hey Andrew I got a bar just like that (well not any more)



Must have been painted in the sunshine factory... :monkey:


----------



## MCW

Rudolf73 said:


> Must have been painted in the sunshine factory... :monkey:



Didn't Stihl trademark those colours?


----------



## Stihlman441

Had a bit of a play day today cutting up and old Yellowbox,gave the 880s a run just because we can.


----------



## Stihlman441

Noodled it up with the 460 and 461 before splitting.


----------



## Stihlman441

The 461 is doing its thing.






A new tree in an old tree.


----------



## Stihlman441

MS880 stainless muff model stock 50'' bar.

[video=youtube;wN_RTVDiGP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN_RTVDiGP8[/video]


----------



## Rudolf73

That 880 is running nice and fat. How do old and new model run next to each other, much difference?


----------



## Stihlman441

Na not much differance,the old model cast muff sounds better i think.
They are hard to tune with the limited coil but fat is good with a 50'' bar anyway.
5 ltrs of fuel doesnt last long with these things.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## deepsouth

Stihlman441 said:


> The 461 is doing its thing.



The 461 has horrid taste in beer, in fact I'd be careful as it'll probably never work again and either go on the dole, CDEP or single parent pension.......

:hmm3grin2orange:
But that wouldn't be all bad, then you could get a couple of Swedish supermodels.....


----------



## bezza1

hay andrew good work mate with i had that much wood hahaha
do you run .404 or 3/8 on the 880s ???


----------



## Stihlman441

Whats wrong with VB (Vegies and Beef) its a bit hard to get a feed out in the paddock so this is the next best thing.
Got to keep ya fluids up on the big jobs.:redface:


----------



## Stihlman441

bezza1 said:


> hay andrew good work mate with i had that much wood hahaha
> do you run .404 or 3/8 on the 880s ???



3/8 Carlton semi chisel skip.


----------



## bezza1

Stihlman441 said:


> 3/8 Carlton semi chisel skip.



how does it go to .404 ive been thinking of doing the switch


----------



## Stihlman441

Couldnt say have never had much to do with .404 Matt and Darren use it a lot.


----------



## MCW

The big saws will pull .404" along fine and it will wear a sh*tload better than 3/8". In cleaner stuff though I still swap back to 3/8" and it takes less HP to pull plus these fuel guzzlers use less juice - like $20 an hour less. Or sumfin like that. The .404" cutters and chassis is a lot more hard core than 3/8" and will take a lot more abuse.
For anybody who has never run the 120cc class saws then the fuel usage is insane.


----------



## bezza1

MCW said:


> The big saws will pull .404" along fine and it will wear a sh*tload better than 3/8". In cleaner stuff though I still swap back to 3/8" and it takes less HP to pull plus these fuel guzzlers use less juice - like $20 an hour less. Or sumfin like that. The .404" cutters and chassis is a lot more hard core than 3/8" and will take a lot more abuse.
> For anybody who has never run the 120cc class saws then the fuel usage is insane.



i should keep with .404 then i only run it on the 880 the 076 the 051 and the 999f
yeah i found out the fuel usage when i bought it lol i went and got 10L of fuel today ets see if i can go through that over the weekend its my 18th on the 26th this month so i need some firewod


----------



## bezza1

Stihlman441 said:


> Couldnt say have never had much to do with .404 Matt and Darren use it a lot.



all good mate thanks


----------



## MCW

bezza1 said:


> yeah i found out the fuel usage when i bought it lol i went and got 10L of fuel today ets see if i can go through that over the weekend its my 18th on the 26th this month so i need some firewod



10L will probably give you 2-3 hours in the 880 if you're working it hard. At the most 

The 3120 and 880 are like the old pushrod 454 Chev/460 Ford big blocks of the chainsaw world. Heaps of grunt but with 1950's technology.


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> Whats wrong with VB (Vegies and Beef) :redface:





Let me re-frame that for you, what's _right_ with VB ?

Answers on the back of a postage stamp please, although that may still be too much space 

















Only joshing with ya mate, you can drink whatever you damn well please if you run an 880


----------



## bezza1

MCW said:


> 10L will probably give you 2-3 hours in the 880 if you're working it hard. At the most
> 
> The 3120 and 880 are like the old pushrod 454 Chev/460 Ford big blocks of the chainsaw world. Heaps of grunt but with 1950's technology.



im not useing that all day we got a 461R into work today i will be taking that for the weekend that the 660 the 880 and the 026 maby the 441 to lol you can never have enough saws with ya in the bush


----------



## MCW

bezza1 said:


> im not useing that all day



Softco*k...


----------



## Stihlman441

bezza1 said:


> i should keep with .404 then i only run it on the 880 the 076 the 051 and the 999f
> yeah i found out the fuel usage when i bought it lol i went and got 10L of fuel today ets see if i can go through that over the weekend its my 18th on the 26th this month so i need some firewod



18th i wish i was 18 again,even 28 or even 38 mmm no good.


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Softco*k...



Young blokes a Matt.


----------



## bezza1

MCW said:


> Softco*k...



880s have more balls than 3120s !!! :msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Young blokes a Matt.



Sickening Andrew, absolutely sickening...

I mean if a young lad doesn't want to throw an 880 or 3120 around all day just for fun then the country is more rooted than I thought...


----------



## MCW

bezza1 said:


> 880s have more balls than 3120s !!! :msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:



Give you a drag  Me thinks you'd be surprised


----------



## Stihlman441

Like a lot of things these days they dont make um like they used to including blokes from the bush.


----------



## bezza1

MCW said:


> Give you a drag  Me thinks you'd be surprised



yeah i know we got on in for a service last week mann it put a smile on my face with a 25" bar in the dry yellowbox test log
i would sawap my 880 for one anyday


----------



## MCW

bezza1 said:


> yeah i know we got on in for a service last week mann it put a smile on my face with a 25" bar in the dry yellowbox test log
> i would sawap my 880 for one anyday



Maybe you're not as soft as I thought. Hey in outright grunt there is absolutely nothing between an 880 and 3120 and at the moment the Stihl certainly has a better filter with the HD2 and also being an inboard clutch it's a lot easier to swap rims out between 3/8" and .404" or if you're a wee bit crazy (like me) even .325" 
Although the edge goes to the 3120 in sideways balance as they have an outboard clutch


----------



## bezza1

MCW said:


> Sickening Andrew, absolutely sickening...
> 
> I mean if a young lad doesn't want to throw an 880 or 3120 around all day just for fun then the country is more rooted than I thought...



why waste myself for the whole day the 026 or the 660 is all i need for a productive day


----------



## MCW

bezza1 said:


> why waste myself for the whole day the 026 or the 660 is all i need for a productive day



Well if you're cutting down sh*tloads of trees you may as well double your effect on global warming by running an 880 or 3120 in the process...

By the way, you won't waste yourself, just plenty of fuel and bar oil 

It will simply make you more of a man.


----------



## bezza1

MCW said:


> Maybe you're not as soft as I thought. Hey in outright grunt there is absolutely nothing between an 880 and 3120 and at the moment the Stihl certainly has a better filter with the HD2 and also being an inboard clutch it's a lot easier to swap rims out between 3/8" and .404" or if you're a wee bit crazy (like me) even .325"
> Although the edge goes to the 3120 in sideways balance as they have an outboard clutch



yeah nouthing worse than trying to put a big bar on an outboard clutch but one thing i will say is the 880 has a better note the huskys have a bi of a tinny sound when stock


----------



## bezza1

MCW said:


> Well if you're cutting down sh*tloads of trees you may as well double your effect on global warming by running an 880 or 3120 in the process...
> 
> By the way, you won't waste yourself, just plenty of fuel and bar oil
> 
> It will simply make you more of a man.



yeah well they are fun 
i went halfs with a mate in a 205l of bar oilmann its so much cheaper


----------



## Stihlman441

This is what 880s are for a day in the rain cuttin Redgum sweet.

[video=youtube;9HpSx52attc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HpSx52attc[/video]


----------



## MCW

bezza1 said:


> yeah well they are fun
> i went halfs with a mate in a 205l of bar oilmann its so much cheaper



Did you pay less than $600 for the 205L?


----------



## bezza1

MCW said:


> Did you pay less than $600 for the 205L?



$450 on trade at work


----------



## MCW

bezza1 said:


> $450 on trade at work



That's a good price. What brand?


----------



## bezza1

MCW said:


> That's a good price. What brand?



i think its blended by castrol
i got it from GA


----------



## deepsouth

Stihlman441 said:


> Whats wrong with VB (Vegies and Beef) its a bit hard to get a feed out in the paddock so this is the next best thing.
> Got to keep ya fluids up on the big jobs.:redface:



Very Bad, Vomit Bomb, need I continue? 


And I agree about the feed and fluids, last time I went out with a mate we dropped, dragged, blocked, split and loaded 5m3 across 2 4wd wagons and trailers. 

He got carried away and put about 8 9 foot logs of about 8" diameter on his roof rack, bloody heavy to lift and slide on. He wasn't enjoying camber changes, he's another weird land rover driver (old Defender). Then the back was stacked against cargo barrier and windows to the roof, and the back seat footwell stacked full too. Plus another 1.5m3 on the trailer of green timber. Anyway we got to 4pm, time to go and realized we'd missed lunch.


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> or if you're a wee bit crazy (like me) even .325"
> Although the edge goes to the 3120 in sideways balance as they have an outboard clutch



Plenty of 3120's running .325 on 18-20" bars Matty


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> Plenty of 3120's running .325 on 18-20" bars Matty



Yeah but not out in the REAL world Rick


----------



## tdi-rick

deepsouth said:


> he's another weird land rover driver (old Defender).




Sounds like a top bloke


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> Yeah but not out in the REAL world Rick



I'll pass that onto you know who, just to let him know he isn't real


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> I'll pass that onto you know who, just to let him know he isn't real



Heh heh. You can tell Bob if you want.


----------



## Rudolf73

tdi-rick said:


> Sounds like a top bloke



I think I need a Landy Rick, but how do I get a bit more poke out of it...


----------



## MCW

Rudolf73 said:


> I think I need a Landy Rick, but how do I get a bit more poke out of it...



You'll get more poke out of one Rudy by changing vehicles and reattaching the Land Rover badges to said new vehicle.


----------



## tdi-rick

Rudolf73 said:


> I think I need a Landy Rick, but how do I get a bit more poke out of it...



Which engine ?

I started typing up "drop an Isuzu 4BD1T into it..." but by the time I'd made the rest of the driveline bullet proof there wasn't much Landy left


----------



## tdi-rick

We better take this back to the dribble thread so we don't clog up Andrews thread with crap :monkey:


----------



## Rudolf73

Moved


----------



## Stihlman441

461R after about 8 to 10 tanks of fuel,the pre filter doesnt help much.

















441R after around 20 tanks.:msp_biggrin: in simillar wood.


----------



## tdi-rick

Geez Andrew, sharpen your bloody chain !


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> 461R after about 8 to 10 tanks of fuel,the pre filter doesnt help much



Prefilters never help much in our wood. All you end up with is two layers of crap to get off instead of one


----------



## deye223

stops the small chips getting in the pleats it's a PITA TO GET THEM OUT,, just the way I see it, I like them :msp_smile:


----------



## Rudolf73

deye223 said:


> stops the small chips getting in the pleats it's a PITA TO GET THEM OUT,, just the way I see it, I like them :msp_smile:



Agreed, thats why I use them.


----------



## MCW

The one thing they are good for is holding more crap against the filter - on the dry paper elements without a pre filter a lot of the crap falls off when the engine shuts down during sharpening or fueling up due to a lack of suction. I know opinions vary but Andrew's photos of the 461's filter pretty well sums up what I've said for years about pre filters. You have all this pleating designed into filters to increase filter surface area which extends the time between bloackages then you do a single layer prefilter over it and all that pleating becomes null and void.
With the dry paper filters like the HD2 and Dolmar HD it all just taps off anyway within seconds and when you get home a quick blast of air gets any stubborn chips out of the pleats.

I'd bet my left sweaty one that if guys did a comparo between using a pre filter and not using one and were completely unbiased they'd leave them off for good.


----------



## Stihlman441

Interesting deduction there Inspecter Matt,your a bit cleverer than i first figured.
Some thing else i have found with the R models with the large clutch cover and truck style mud flat direct the crap down and away from filter intake area.


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> The one thing they are good for is holding more crap against the filter - on the dry paper elements without a pre filter a lot of the crap falls off when the engine shuts down during sharpening or fueling up due to a lack of suction. I know opinions vary but Andrew's photos of the 461's filter pretty well sums up what I've said for years about pre filters. You have all this pleating designed into filters to increase filter surface area which extends the time between bloackages then you do a single layer prefilter over it and all that pleating becomes null and void.
> With the dry paper filters like the HD2 and Dolmar HD it all just taps off anyway within seconds and when you get home a quick blast of air gets any stubborn chips out of the pleats.
> 
> I'd bet my left sweaty one that if guys did a comparo between using a pre filter and not using one and were completely unbiased they'd leave them off for good.



not this black duck might be that way on the huskys and dolly's as the filters are vertical but the stihl filters are just 

about horizontal so the fines don't drop of my prefilters are staying on


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Interesting deduction there Inspecter Matt,your a bit cleverer than i first figured.



I just made that up and have never touched a saw in my life  

All prefilters do as far as chainsaws go is reduce the effective surface area of the filter. The bigger chips get stuck on the prefilter, which then catches the medium sized chips, which then start catching and holding smaller chips, which then start catching dust etc etc.
Same thing happens in swanky and costly irrigation filters with dirty water. The main filter might stop gear at 100 microns with the secondary filters designed to catch gear at say 30 microns. In the end the primary filter grabs larger particles which in turn grab smaller particles etc etc. The secondary filter would normally end up redundant so they get around this by running an auto flushing setup when the filter assembly reaches a certain pressure differential across the filter - although these setups are a precise fit unlike most of the chainsaw pre filters.
When chainsaws get an "auto flush" feature then prefilters will make a difference 



Stihlman441 said:


> Some thing else i have found with the R models with the large clutch cover and truck style mud flat direct the crap down and away from filter intake area.



Good stuff. That is one reason that despite being an afterthought the Dolmar HD filter setups work great in our wood because they are sucking air in from the back of the saw where the least amount of dust is. Air injected saw models are the worst for sucking in fine particulates when cutting dry and dusty wood.


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> not this black duck might be that way on the huskys and dolly's as the filters are vertical but the stihl filters are just
> 
> about horizontal so the fines don't drop of my prefilters are staying on



Hey not trying to start an argument but I'm running HD2's as well. One tap and 90% of the gear falls off, unless you're cutting green stuff and the sap is sticky or something?


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> Hey not trying to start an argument but I'm running HD2's as well. One tap and 90% of the gear falls off, unless you're cutting green stuff and the sap is sticky or something?



what argument  just 2 opinions is all but if you want one I know a woman that will give one


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> what argument



Well you called yourself black first, and little


----------



## Stihlman441

and duck


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> and duck



Yeah but I've never met him so he could have feathers?

Anyway I blame Brad Snelling for these Outerwear filters. He started pimping out his saws with them and next thing you know it's like spoiler kits on little Jap cars. Every kid wanted one


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> and duck



well it is duck season


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> Yeah but I've never met him so he could have feathers?
> 
> Anyway I blame Brad Snelling for these Outerwear filters. He started pimping out his saws with them and next thing you know it's like spoiler kits on little Jap cars. Every kid wanted one



hey this is all Andrews fault he started me on them


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> well it is duck season



Good point and I shot one of those of said Black Ducks the other week  He wasn't little though...


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> hey this is all Andrews fault he started me on them



Didn't you have an old pair of undies you could use?


----------



## deepsouth

MCW said:


> Didn't you have an old pair of undies you could use?



The holes are too big in his lace gstring ?


----------



## MCW

deepsouth said:


> The holes are too big in his lace gstring ?



They weren't lace to start with just too many baked beans and onions.


----------



## deepsouth

MCW said:


> They weren't lace to start with just too many baked beans and onions.


. Maybe some big nights on the rum too?


----------



## Jakers

subscribed opcorn:


----------



## Stihlman441

Welcome,ya got afew pages to read.


----------



## mweba

They sure are growing on me....




Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr




Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr


Popular model south of the equator. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW

mweba said:


> Popular model south of the equator. :hmm3grin2orange:



Just because Andrew buys a dozen every month don't assume anybody else in the Southern Hemisphere does


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> Just because Andrew buys a dozen every month don't assume anybody else in the Southern Hemisphere does



Yeah Andrew, when is your new one arriving? I'm sure you would have another one on the way :tongue2:


----------



## CR500

mweba said:


> They sure are growing on me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Popular model south of the equator. :hmm3grin2orange:



I own one... and I still like seeing them new out of the box...


----------



## Officer's Match

CR500 said:


> I own one... and I still like seeing them new out of the box...



Ran mine last weekend in some rock hard black locust. Got reminded all over again why I love that saw.


----------



## CR500

Officer's Match said:


> Ran mine last weekend in some rock hard black locust. Got reminded all over again why I love that saw.



Bring on the 661 lol


----------



## Officer's Match

CR500 said:


> Bring on the 661 lol



I'd love one, but don't need one. I know I'd get much more use out of my 441. My Jred 2153 gets left at home lot any more.


----------



## wap13

I've read this whole thread in the last 3 or 4 days (just keep the page open and pick up where I left off) and it has been great. Thanks for the picks, stories and info. Thinking my next saw needs to be a 441rcm.


----------



## deye223

wap13 said:


> I've read this whole thread in the last 3 or 4 days (just keep the page open and pick up where I left off) and it has been great. Thanks for the picks, stories and info. Thinking my next saw needs to be a 441rcm.



yeah Andrews on the STIHL payroll, spammer and look 


how many he has sucked into getting one :big_smile:


----------



## Stihlman441

Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah Andrew, when is your new one arriving? I'm sure you would have another one on the way :tongue2:



There is two on the way a stock one and a ported one mweba,s pics is one of them :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> The one in the mweb,s pics is on the way.:msp_biggrin:



Hahaha, well that was a good guess!


----------



## Stihlman441

Rudolf73 said:


> Hahaha, well that was a good guess!



I edited the above post :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihlman441

deye223 said:


> yeah Andrews on the STIHL payroll, spammer and look
> 
> 
> how many he has sucked into getting one :big_smile:



Haha you will be next and Matt should try one as well.


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> Haha you will be next and Matt should try one as well.



They are my favorite Stihl.......


----------



## Stihlman441

I may be a bit of a #### head but there is good reason why i have so many of them and get them for others,ported or stock they are the bees knees if ya need um for work or pleasure.


----------



## deye223

stihl STIHL Just checking what you wrote 

####


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> I may be a bit of a #### head but there is good reason why i have so many of them and get them for others,ported or stock they are the bees knees if ya need um for work or pleasure.



They are just damn smooth..........sorta Husky like.


----------



## Stihlman441

Mastermind said:


> They are my favorite Stihl.......



That surprises me a bit Randy,i was thinking your a 460,461 type of guy.
I would love to play with one of your ported 441Cs just for interest to see your version of a good thing.


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> ported or stock they are the bees knees if ya need um for work *or pleasure*.




Wha what ? :msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> That surprises me a bit Randy,i was thinking your a 460,461 type of guy.
> I would love to play with one of your ported 441Cs just for interest to see your version of a good thing.



I've gotten very impressive gains on those.........they seem to enjoy the tickle I give em. 



tdi-rick said:


> Wha what ? :msp_scared:



So damn Hawt huh? :msp_wink:

I'm going to bed. Later.


----------



## Stihlman441

CR500 said:


> Bring on the 661 lol



when and if the 661 comes out with MTronic and spring AV im first in line for a ported one cant weight.


----------



## Stihlman441

Mastermind said:


> I've gotten very impressive gains on those.........they seem to enjoy the tickle I give em.
> 
> 
> 
> So damn Hawt huh? :msp_wink:
> 
> I'm going to bed. Later.



Mmm got no room on the bench for one but,just send me one and i will tell ya if its any good or not.


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> Mmm got no room on the bench for one but,just send me one and i will tell ya if its any good or not.



I don't have one of my own........I'm hung up on 372s right now. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stihlman441

A blokes i have this week off from my real job so will be doing a bit of firewood.Getting stuck into this Redgum,Yellowbox pile.


----------



## Graham99

Just a bit of work ahead of you there mate.

BTW Saw is still going great guns. Best saw I've owned, full stop.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## MCW

Graham99 said:


> Just a bit of work ahead of you there mate.
> 
> BTW Saw is still going great guns. Best saw I've owned, full stop.:msp_biggrin:



Did you buy his 660? Or did he talk you into a 441C?


----------



## Stihlman441

A muff modded stock 441RC :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Graham99

Wot he said. MS660 is too big for what I want. MS441 is the ducks guts. Certainly had a few admirers a couple of weekends ago. Other people were trying with their little saws, I just cut a log into a decent length then dragged it back to camp, after which I dealt with it. 

One thing that really stood out is chain sharpness. I give it a lick with the file every time I put the saw away, other people were running blunt chains, past what I can salvage with a file. Little and often is better in my book.


----------



## MCW

Graham99 said:


> Wot he said. MS660 is too big for what I want. *MS441 is the ducks guts.*



Andrew and his 441C propaganda again  Joseph Goebbels has nothing on Andrew's ability to sell every man and their dog a 441C.
You've only got to look at the saws in Andrew's signature to see what ones are his favourite


----------



## deepsouth

Stihlman441 said:


> That surprises me a bit Randy,i was thinking your a 460,461 type of guy.
> I would love to play with one of your ported 441Cs just for interest to see your version of a good thing.



Simple.... Just buy one more and get it mooberized....

Then you can be a one man GTG build off....


----------



## Graham99

MCW said:


> Andrew and his 441C propaganda again  Joseph Goebbels has nothing on Andrew's ability to sell every man and their dog a 441C.
> You've only got to look at the saws in Andrew's signature to see what ones are his favourite



I guess sometimes when you are holding aces over kings you play trumps. I'm already a 441 convert, but the next saw would have to be an MS241. I have to kill the Mac first, which is made more difficult by the fact I never grab it anymore.


----------



## MCW

Graham99 said:


> I guess sometimes when you are holding aces over kings you play trumps. I'm already a 441 convert, but the next saw would have to be an MS241. I have to kill the Mac first, which is made more difficult by the fact I never grab it anymore.



Best part is both have M-Tronic and both have the awesome HD2 filters. You should have tried a Dolmar 7900 first


----------



## MCW

deepsouth said:


> Simple.... Just buy one more and get it mooberized....
> 
> Then you can be a one man GTG build off....



Heh heh. He's already had 3 x 441's from basically 4 different builders. Why not just get one for every day of the week


----------



## Stihlman441

The 441RCs have there place but i dont waste them on the sh_t dry hard jobs there to good for that.Like Wednesday,Thursday,Friday this week we have to remove dead,hard,dry Yellowbox,Stringy,Redgums from a paddock before cropping starts so the 460 and 461 will have to do the hard crap work.
Keep posted things are about to get hard work.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> The 441RCs have there place but i dont waste them on the sh_t dry hard jobs there to good for that.Like Wednesday,Thursday,Friday this week we have to remove dead,hard,dry Yellowbox,Stringy,Redgums from a paddock before cropping starts so the 460 and 461 will have to do the hard crap work.
> Keep posted things are about to get hard work.:msp_rolleyes:



I can see why you'd pull the old 460 out for a crap job but why the 461? Can't the 441's handle it? oke:


----------



## Stihlman441

I have a plan because i do so much different wood work i set up saws for clean green and dry crap work.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> I can see why you'd pull the old 460 out for a crap job but why the 461? Can't the 441's handle it? oke:



Secretly Andrew likes the ruggedness and vibes of an old school saw... otstir:

:wink2:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> I have a plan because i do so much different wood work i set up saws for clean green and dry crap work.:msp_biggrin:



I think secretly you're just trying to justify a job for each of your 28 saws so they don't start infighting about who's the favourite


----------



## Stihlman441

At it again bloke the next few days felling cleaning up for the cocky thats about to start cropping,plenty of Yellowbox here.


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> At it again bloke the next few days felling cleaning up for the cocky thats about to start cropping,plenty of Yellowbox here.



Looks like concrete....... :bang:


----------



## MCW

Mastermind said:


> Looks like concrete....... :bang:



Don't laugh Randy as he wore out 6 chains just dropping that tree.


----------



## Stihlman441

It was not quite that bad Matt but close,ya need tip top gear for this type of wood for shore and two sizes up saw from what you think you will need.
I wood love to have a bush load of average US blokes come over and have a go at some of this type wood,just to see the looks on there faces would be priceless.


----------



## Aussie Dave

Stihlman441 said:


> It was not quite that bad Matt but close,ya need tip top gear for this type of wood for shore and two sizes up saw from what you think you will need.
> I wood love to have a bush load of average US blokes come over and have a go at some of this type wood,just to see the looks on there faces would be priceless.



Yeah for sure mate.I am a little concerened about you Andrew,i noticed an oil stain on your saw,very unusual for you


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya sorry mate no time for maintenance at the moment to much wood to cut and so little time,but i will get onto that thanks.:msp_smile:


----------



## tdi-rick

Yellow and White Box is about all I have to cut around here 

One day I'd like to have something not as savage on a chain, and especially not with termite chimneys up the guts.
Had a small amount of Lemon Scented Gum to cut the other day and it was heaven in comparison.
Back to cutting Box yesterday and I was like this 

Hey Matt, send me some of that RSLK you have, I have to drop a big old Box tree soon, just have to get a couple of bits for the 3120 (although I'm sure the 7901 will eat it with the 30" bar  )

We could take bets on how many seconds the chain would last before it stopped dead and just smoked up


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya sorry mate no time for maintenance at the moment to much wood to cut and so little time,but i will get onto that thanks.:msp_smile:



Heh heh. Funny you say that mate. A few years ago I was called lazy for having visually dirty saws - I was in the same boat as you are now. No time to scratch myself  When you get that busy as long as the chain is sharp and the filter is clean that's pretty well all you end up caring about.


----------



## deye223

tdi-rick said:


> Yellow and White Box is about all I have to cut around here
> 
> One day I'd like to have something not as savage on a chain, and especially not with termite chimneys up the guts.
> Had a small amount of Lemon Scented Gum to cut the other day and it was heaven in comparison.
> Back to cutting Box yesterday and I was like this
> 
> Hey Matt, send me some of that RSLK you have, I have to drop a big old Box tree soon, just have to get a couple of bits for the 3120 (although I'm sure the 7901 will eat it with the 30" bar  )
> 
> We could take bets on how many seconds the chain would last before it stopped dead and just smoked up



hey rick what's Lemon Scented Gum like as fire wood

cheers D


----------



## tdi-rick

deye223 said:


> hey rick what's Lemon Scented Gum like as fire wood
> 
> cheers D



Bloody good Darren.

Burns very, very cleanly, maybe a little fast compared to Box, with just white ash left afterwards.

It'd be the same as Spotted Gum, they are almost the same tree.

Have a mix of Box and LSG 'Grandad firewood' (4-5" branches) in the heater ATM.


----------



## Stihlman441

Out of that first paddock we got 32 mtrs and have move to the next one this was the first tree for the day another hard dry Yellowbox.
The ported 461R is paying for its self.

[video=youtube;wEplFItXDKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEplFItXDKw[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

Sold two trailer loads of 4 mtrs each and then found a patch of Redgum to finish up with.






Took afew pics of a nice large Redgum in the fading light.


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> Sold two trailer loads of 4 mtrs each and then found a patch of Redgum to finish up with.



Like Balsa in comparison, isn't it 

For our NA counterparts, Red Gum is the same or slightly harder/denser than Black Locust.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya just about over this Yellowbox,i started with a new 20'' semi chisel chain and a week latter its about nackerd and ready for the bin.Cant complain to much made some good coin in the last week.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya just about over this Yellowbox,i started with a new 20'' semi chisel chain and a week latter its about nackerd and ready for the bin.Cant complain to much made some good coin in the last week.



I understand with the chains mate and you did well to get a week out of one chain in that crap. Some people forget that they are actually a CONSUMABLE item and if they've paid for themselves then all good 

I'm sure others would cry and whine that they only got a week out of a chain so it must be crap chain


----------



## RiverRocket

Man that's some nice looking firewood. Looks hard as hell. That first video reminds me of locust around here, The kind of stuff that throws sparks off the chain.


----------



## Stihlman441

Sh_t no mate im not complaining about the Carlton chain at all,but when you have to sharpen every tank of fuel nothing will last long in this wood anyway.
I have been using the ported 461 with a 25'' bar and 8 pin in the larger stuff and im very impressed with the balls of this saw,definitely a keeper in my book.But when ya spill ya beer at the end of the day because of the vibes is not a good thing and ya have to clean filters every night as well but that is the price ya pay for cutting this stuff that anybody else cant or wont.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> But when ya spill ya beer at the end of the day because of the vibes is not a good thing



Should have bought a Husky  Except you'd be having to clean your filter 15 times a day and oil it to boot...



Stihlman441 said:


> but that is the price ya pay for cutting this stuff that anybody else cant or wont.



In our area it's because they can't cut it. An MS310 with an 18" bar is a big saw in our area


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


>



*WANTED, DEAD OR ALIVE*

Do not approach, may be armed......


----------



## Rudolf73

tdi-rick said:


> *WANTED, DEAD OR ALIVE*
> 
> Do not approach, may be armed......



Lol I would approach with caution :jester:


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya thats a crap pic really that was at its narrowest side,was trying the get the falling suns rays on it.:msp_smile:


----------



## MCW

It's actually not as big of a tree as people think. Andrew is only 5'2" and a slim 60kg.


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> Sh_t no mate im not complaining about the Carlton chain at all,but when you have to sharpen every tank of fuel nothing will last long in this wood anyway.
> I have been using the ported 461 with a 25'' bar and 8 pin in the larger stuff and im very impressed with the balls of this saw,definitely a keeper in my book.But when ya spill ya beer at the end of the day because of the vibes is not a good thing and ya have to clean filters every night as well but that is the price ya pay for cutting this stuff that anybody else cant or wont.



We all know the 461 is a turd.........don't try selling that crap here. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Rudolf73

Mastermind said:


> We all know the 461 is a turd.........don't try selling that crap here. :msp_sneaky:



And here I thought I was saving up for a good saw


----------



## Stihlman441

Dont get one from Randy then.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> Dont get one from Randy then.:hmm3grin2orange:



Well Brad said they don't run like a 460. oke:


----------



## tdi-rick

Rudolf73 said:


> And here I thought I was saving up for a good saw



You already have an awesome 79cc saw that the 461 couldn't hold a candle to. 








I know, I said I was going back outside to keep digging trenches 10 minutes ago......:yoyo:


----------



## Stihlman441

Mastermind said:


> Well Brad said they don't run like a 460. oke:



Funny thing is he is building 461s for people a.:msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> Funny thing is he is building 461s for people a.:msp_smile:



Though not my favorite Stihl to use......the 461 has the widest torque band I've seen in any saw. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441

Have been doing afew loads of Redgum.







This one was a bit tricky didnt have much solid wood only a ring about 3'' thick around the outsite,so cut a little and gave it a push.

[video=youtube;LOTQZ2f-LhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOTQZ2f-LhA[/video]


----------



## OlympicYJ

So is that Redgum a Eucalyptus or is it something else entirely? I googled it and got _Eucalyptus camaldulensis_


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> Well Brad said they don't run like a 460. oke:



Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Stihlman441

The little fella is home again.:msp_smile:


----------



## Stihlman441

Looks like the big trip has done him good,ran him for a bit today and ya he is a lot better off the line as in throttle response.


----------



## MCW

OlympicYJ said:


> So is that Redgum a Eucalyptus or is it something else entirely? I googled it and got _Eucalyptus camaldulensis_



Yeah Redgum is a Eucalyptus. River Redgum is the common name. Beautiful wood but the dust when cutting it dry really gets into everything. You need seriously good filters to keep it out of your saw and the only factory filters I've seen keep the dust out is the Dolmar HD and Stihl HD2. Without filter oil the dust will go straight through a normal flocked filter like on the Huskys, Jonsereds etc etc


----------



## wap13

Stihlman441 said:


> Looks like the big trip has done him good,ran him for a bit today and ya he is a lot better off the line as in throttle response.




Looking forward to seeing how you like this after Randy worked his magic. Would like to hear your thoughts on this compared to your 261 once you have some more time with it.


----------



## Mastermind

I still want to do a 241 without stratos. 

Let me know how the little fellow does Andrew.....I felt like it gained quite a lot.


----------



## MCW

Mastermind said:


> I still want to do a 241 without stratos.
> 
> Let me know how the little fellow does Andrew.....I felt like it gained quite a lot.



Don't tempt me  Andrew is already raving about the vastly improved throttle response of his 241 that you played with. For me the 241's sluggish off idle throttle response is the only disappointment.


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep more Yellowbox,hats off the the guys that cut this sh_t for a full time coil there better men than me i have had a gut full of it.
Brand new semi chisel chain 25'' on the ported 461R 8 pin sprocket,keep an eye on the clown in the back ground just got a new Fiskars X27 giving it a run.

[video=youtube;--09HcxhqR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--09HcxhqR8[/video]


----------



## Rudolf73

Lol, how did the fiskars go in that yellowbox?


----------



## Stihlman441

I was supprised how well he did when he was standing up that is,the smaller blocks his end were very dry and seam to split not to bad,but his dog was helping him a little.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> I was supprised how well he did when he was standing up that is,the smaller blocks his end were very dry and seam to split not to bad,but his dog was helping him a little.:msp_rolleyes:



Yeah I tried one the other day and it was okay, but it binds a bit in the knotty stuff. I prefer a heavier block splitter for that kind of work.


----------



## Stihlman441

I tell you what this wood is killing me the dust and how hard it is,very hard on gear including myself.In two weeks i have filed away 2 20'' chains that have been binned,ya have to sharpen every tank of fuel and some times in between this stuff is for muggs and fools.
Cant hang on untill we get back into the Sugargums again.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> I tell you what this wood is killing me the dust and how hard it is,very hard on gear including myself.In two weeks i have filed away 2 20'' chains that have been binned,ya have to sharpen every tank of fuel and some times in between this stuff is for muggs and fools.
> Cant hang on untill we jet back into the Sugargums again.



Dozer and stickrake is about all its good for... oh and a bonfire for the marshmallows


----------



## tdi-rick

No splitter works on the White and Yellow Box we have here unless it has 30-40 tonnes of hydro assist behind it 

I've stalled out my mates splitter with the 3cyl Kubota diesel on it trying to split some 36" rounds


----------



## MCW

I'm not the world's biggest carbide fan Andrew but I think you could do with a loop.
Sad part is that you'll need a $300 wheel to sharpen the bastard...


----------



## Stihlman441

Put it this way i would not be doing if it was not for the instant coin (dont have to weight for a year) .


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Put it this way i would not be doing if it



Yeah you would nanna. Just to run your 461 you'd cut concrete if you had to


----------



## tdi-rick

Try six cuts in clean timber then swap loops. (Three or less if you cop a termite chimney)
A tank of fuel is only a dream.

That sux. 




(I might have to drop a green RR Gum this winter, just to remind myself what clean and soft is like.
Not really kosher in these parts these days, the one that'll go is a multiple reshoot from an old stump so hopefully sortakinda ok)


----------



## Stihlman441

The end is in near got Mon,Tues,Wednesday next week and thats it moving on to greener pastures.


----------



## Stihlman441

A bit of an update on the 461R,yes it has crap filter system,AV but for this type of work its the cats whiskers,you can really lean on this thing and the torque is like nothing i have used before,it reminds me of a 660 in a lot of ways with out the weight and bulk.Im so happy with this thing i may even get another one.
Mitch you are the man.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> A bit of an update on the 461R,yes it has crap filter system,AV but for this type of work its the cats whiskers,you can really lean on this thing and the torque is like nothing i have used before,it reminds me of a 660 in a lot of ways with out the weight and bulk.Im so happy with this thing i may even get another one.
> Mitch you are the man.



A crap filter system is when your engine gets filled with dust. Any other system is good


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> Try six cuts in clean timber then swap loops.



Try 3 chains in one cut 

And that was Black Box. What is it with these bloody Box species anyway? What sort of sadist invented this crap? If I could find him I'd kick him right in the scrotum...


----------



## Stihlman441

I agree Matt.but this one ya got to clean it every day.:msp_sad:


----------



## MCW

Hey your name is Box!!! It's your bloody fault!!!



Stihlman441 said:


> I agree Matt.but this one ya got to clean it every day.:msp_sad:



Hey once a day is great! Maybe you need to sharpen your chain?  

Are you noticing a loss in performance though or just visually it looks bad?

Stihl need to go aftermarket and offer HD2's for Husqvarnas


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Try 3 chains in one cut
> 
> And that was Black Box. What is it with these bloody Box species anyway? What sort of sadist invented this crap? If I could find him I'd kick him right in the scrotum...



Ya i dont know what it is but i will make a groun man cry at times.
Put it like this rock up with a new chain on all happy and ready to kick ass,make 3 or 4 cuts in a clean dry Yellowbox and na,chain is rooted,grab another saw and start again and yep thats 2 chains rooted.A cutting mate your turn while i sort this out,sharpen,start again shame sh_t.
Ya ya may think thats all good,well im telling ya its not all good this is only 20 mins into a 8 or 9 hrs day.


----------



## Stihlman441

I think i may have got a bit to much sun today but im going to share this with yas.
There i was with the bar in the vice sharpening the chain for the umteanth time today with the dog sitting at my feet looking up at me,i look up and around and there is about 200 sheep, seams like there were all gathered around and looking at me and talking to each other about this clown (me) out in there paddock try to cut so called wood.The dog looked up at me i looked down at the dog and i said ya got to f_cking mad a,and i kept on sharpening.:msp_sad:


----------



## Mastermind

MCW said:


> Don't tempt me  Andrew is already raving about the vastly improved throttle response of his 241 that you played with. For me the 241's sluggish off idle throttle response is the only disappointment.



That throttle response is the reason I liked the Dolly 420 better........

Not the same saw after mods though.......compression cures many ails.


----------



## MCW

Mastermind said:


> That throttle response is the reason I liked the Dolly 420 better........
> 
> Not the same saw after mods though.......compression cures many ails.



Sadly though the little Dolly's filter wouldn't have a hope with a lot of my jobs


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya i dont know what it is but i will make a groun man cry at times.
> Put it like this rock up with a new chain on all happy and ready to kick ass,make 3 or 4 cuts in a clean dry Yellowbox and na,chain is rooted,grab another saw and start again and yep thats 2 chains rooted.A cutting mate your turn while i sort this out,sharpen,start again shame sh_t.
> Ya ya may think thats all good,well im telling ya its not all good this is only 20 mins into a 8 or 9 hrs day.



Lucky you've got some fun saws to play with then to keep you sane.


----------



## Mastermind

MCW said:


> Sadly though the little Dolly's filter wouldn't have a hope with a lot of my jobs



Well after the mods given to the 241 I really liked it..........I hated sending it away. 

Are you still sending yours? 

I'll be back from vacation May 24th or so.......


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> Try 3 chains in one cut
> 
> And that was Black Box. What is it with these bloody Box species anyway? What sort of sadist invented this crap? If I could find him I'd kick him right in the scrotum...




Done that too 

I'm not familiar with Black Box but I have been called a girl on the odd occasion and am part havadidgeany so maybe I have played with it afterall ? 

As for the sadist, if you're game venture into the General forum and I could direct you to a certain thread but you're on your own once you venture past the title. :msp_ohmy:
I've been, posted and survived, but I'm not sure if I could make it out alive again :msp_unsure:


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> Hey your name is Box!!! It's your bloody fault!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey once a day is great! Maybe you need to sharpen your chain?
> 
> Are you noticing a loss in performance though or just visually it looks bad?
> 
> Stihl need to go aftermarket and offer HD2's for Husqvarnas




Andrew, that's why Matty and I had three filters for the Dolly 7900, just kept swapping 'em over, then clean them of a night, reoil and off you go again.

The HD filter is sooo much better though. :msp_wink:


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya i dont know what it is but i will make a groun man cry at times.
> Put it like this rock up with a new chain on all happy and ready to kick ass,make 3 or 4 cuts in a clean dry Yellowbox and na,chain is rooted,grab another saw and start again and yep thats 2 chains rooted.A cutting mate your turn while i sort this out,sharpen,start again shame sh_t.
> Ya ya may think thats all good,well im telling ya its not all good this is only 20 mins into a 8 or 9 hrs day.



I get that and have felt exactly the same and I've never gone cutting this #### for coin, just dropping the dead ones here on our place to keep this little humpy warm.

This was the splitter that stalled out trying to split 36-40" rounds. I'd hate to even attempt Lignum Vitae or Ebony or our own Desert Oak and Gidgee if they're harder than this stuff. 


[edit] I have to say I'm enjoying the heat the stuff puts out, just had to wind the fire down as I lay on the lounge here with the lappy tossing up whether I'll do any work today or not


----------



## OlympicYJ

Thanks for the reply. A cutter from South East An told me about his experience with the carbide chain in sandy gritty wood on a river delta. Said the links would wear out before the cutters would. Don't know what gauge he was running. Wouldn't .404 last a bit longer between sharpenings? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihlman441

That splitter looks like it means business,whats that green stuff on the ground havnt seen that for a long time,or thats right ya need that wet stuff from the sky for that i think.:msp_smile:


----------



## tdi-rick

Those photo's are from about five years ago but it's till green here, even though we only had about 3mm in April


----------



## Rudolf73

tdi-rick said:


> [edit] I have to say I'm enjoying the heat the stuff puts out, just had to wind the fire down as I lay on the lounge here with the lappy tossing up whether I'll do any work today or not



Shouldn't you be overseeing a yoga class or something...? A man with your expertise should have very little time to keep the couch warm opcorn:



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tdi-rick

Rudolf73 said:


> Shouldn't you be overseeing a yoga class or something...? A man with your expertise should have very little time to keep the couch warm opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:





Torn something in my knee and re-injured it two days ago on a job running up and down ladders pulling out old A/C units, teaching a yoga class last night didn't help.
Organising physio and possible Ortho and MRI ATM.

#### happens.


----------



## Rudolf73

tdi-rick said:


> Torn something in my knee and re-injured it two days ago on a job running up and down ladders pulling out old A/C units, teaching a yoga class last night didn't help.
> Organising physio and possible Ortho and MRI ATM.
> 
> #### happens.



Ahh sorry to hear that Rick, get well soon!


----------



## Mastermind

[video=youtube;c4Aar48oBXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=c4Aar48oBXQ[/video]


----------



## tdi-rick

Mastermind said:


> [video=youtube;c4Aar48oBXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=c4Aar48oBXQ[/video]



Hahaha, and no comment


----------



## MCW

Mastermind said:


> Well after the mods given to the 241 I really liked it..........I hated sending it away.
> 
> Are you still sending yours?
> 
> I'll be back from vacation May 24th or so.......



Sure will mate. Sadly it is my best option for these younger Casuarina windbreaks so I'll have to time it perfectly  I'll be in touch for sure.



tdi-rick said:


> Done that too
> 
> I'm not familiar with Black Box but I have been called a girl on the odd occasion and am part havadidgeany so maybe I have played with it afterall ?
> 
> As for the sadist, if you're game venture into the General forum and I could direct you to a certain thread but you're on your own once you venture past the title. :msp_ohmy:
> I've been, posted and survived, but I'm not sure if I could make it out alive again :msp_unsure:



I'm frightened to venture outside the chainsaw forum apart from the odd post in the tree health section. Came up against some organic hippies there that's for sure 



OlympicYJ said:


> Thanks for the reply. A cutter from South East An told me about his experience with the carbide chain in sandy gritty wood on a river delta. Said the links would wear out before the cutters would. Don't know what gauge he was running. Wouldn't .404 last a bit longer between sharpenings?



.404" will definately last longer as far as chassis and cutter wear in a normal chain. Where I said earlier that I wore out 3 chains in one cut with NO DIRT that was, sadly, .404" semi chisel... Pretty sure though that the particular Black Box in question had been hit by lightning. Thing to remember with carbide though is that if you hit anything remotely hard like a rock, steel, or even a good piece of gravel you'll bust the carbide piece clean out. Expensive exercise if you hit something


----------



## OlympicYJ

Ahh okay didn't know if you were usin 3/8 or .404 lol yeah the carbide isn't perfect but may be the lesser of the evils.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihlman441

Hi all got a bit of spare time so had a much around and a bit of a comparison,info for yas.
From a liming,trimming point of view weather its out of a bucket,doing tree tops this is the reason i sent the 241C away to get fondled.
241C ported with 16'' bar .325 chain weight with fuel & oil 6.2 kg
261 muff mod 18'' bar 3/8 chain weight with fuel & oil 7.5 kg

241C







261






A vid to show throttle response and so on,not much in it so decide which one is the go for a trimming,liming small tree felling saw. :msp_ohmy:

[video=youtube;-7FYXaeRuCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7FYXaeRuCE[/video]


----------



## blsnelling

You NEED to run a ported 261. It'll blow your mind, seriously. I just built another one yesterday.


----------



## Rudolf73

blsnelling said:


> You NEED to run a ported 261. It'll blow your mind, seriously. I just built another one yesterday.



+1


----------



## Stihlman441

blsnelling said:


> You NEED to run a ported 261. It'll blow your mind, seriously. I just built another one yesterday.



The thing is Brad i have no use for a 261 size saw any longer for the work i do,its in the middle of size saws required.:too_sad:


----------



## blsnelling

Stihlman441 said:


> The thing is Brad i have no use for a 261 size saw any longer for the work i do,its in the middle of size saws required.:too_sad:



That's just the thing. It doesn't run like the size saw that it is Think 70cc and you'll start to get an idea, lol. You should buy one, then, if you don't like it, you know you can always get your money back in the AU market. Make sure you let Matt run it too.


----------



## Andyshine77

The 261 is a totally different saw ported, they feel sluggish and choked up stock, probably because they are.


----------



## Rudolf73

Andyshine77 said:


> The 261 is a totally different ported, they feel sluggish and choked up stock, probably because they are.



It breaths even better with a bigger carb on it


----------



## Andyshine77

Rudolf73 said:


> It breaths even better with a bigger carb on it



Yes sir.


----------



## Officer's Match

blsnelling said:


> That's just the thing. It doesn't run like the size saw that it is Think 70cc and you'll start to get an idea, lol. You should buy one, then, if you don't like it, you know you can always get your money back in the AU market. Make sure you let Matt run it too.





Andyshine77 said:


> The 261 is a totally different ported, they feel sluggish and choked up stock, probably because they are.





Rudolf73 said:


> It breaths even better with a bigger carb on it





Andyshine77 said:


> Yes sir.



Y'all really suck badly - you know that, right?


----------



## blsnelling

Officer's Match said:


> Y'all really suck badly - you know that, right?



[video=youtube_share;HxMPgN_2Mvs]http://youtu.be/HxMPgN_2Mvs[/video]


----------



## Officer's Match

You know, I've heard you can go to hell for burning black walnut. Just sayin'...


----------



## Andyshine77

Officer's Match said:


> You know, I've heard you can go to hell for burning black walnut. Just sayin'...



That reminds me of this video.:msp_w00t: 

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iTgQHWQoatg?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iTgQHWQoatg?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Stihlman441

blsnelling said:


> [video=youtube_share;HxMPgN_2Mvs]http://youtu.be/HxMPgN_2Mvs[/video]



So i assume that the 261 is no longer a stratto
Can it do the same gob as a ported 441 with a 20'' bar,if so i am interested if not then its no good to me.
For those people that cut firewood and have a two or three saw plan then its one of that plan for sure.


----------



## deye223

gday Andrew as you know I have a ported 261 and yes it is quick but you are right after seeing your vid 

it ain't for the work you do .

the amount of down time just keeping fuel up to it would put you behind time wise , my saw is quick but 

it is thirsty a bit like the 460 against the 441 , I have the oiler flat out and can quite comfortably get two

tanks of fuel to one tank of oil but that don't worry me much as I just cut 3 or 4 meters a week now if all

go's well .

cheers D


----------



## strangersfaces

MCW said:


> ......
> 
> I then headed out to a property called Kangara where they want me to fell a lot of smaller Casuarinas. Maximum trunk diameter in these runs was maybe 10-12".
> *I ran both the 550XP and 241C. The 241C, despite a lot less power, turned out to actually be 10% faster overall than the Husky in this situation. Fuel economy was the main deciding factor and with a possible 5-6 minute turn around walking back to the vehicle to refuel and then moving the vehicle to a closer position you can see how the little Stihl came out on top.* It's also a lot nicer to use than the Husky in this type of job however there are many situations I'd rather be using the 550.
> 
> There were 95 trees felled here on one 241 tank
> ......






Mastermind said:


> Well after the mods given to the 241 I really liked it..........I hated sending it away.
> 
> Are you still sending yours? ............





MCW said:


> Sure will mate. Sadly it is my best option for these younger Casuarina windbreaks so I'll have to time it perfectly  I'll be in touch for sure.
> ..........(



It'll be interesting to learn if the 241 maintains it's fuel economy advantage after mods...


----------



## MCW

blsnelling said:


> That's just the thing. It doesn't run like the size saw that it is Think 70cc and you'll start to get an idea, lol. You should buy one, then, if you don't like it, you know you can always get your money back in the AU market. Make sure you let Matt run it too.



No Brad _Matt_ doesn't have to run it 
On a side note have you done much to the 550XP's yet? I'd really like to see whether you can get much more out of one compared to just muffler modding one. Mine is an absolute weapon with just a muffler mod.
Two big benefits for the 261 over the 550XP is a good set of spikes available (MS261 spikes from memory) and their awesome HD2 filter.

As mentioned above though any modified saws have to maintain some sort of fuel efficiency with the work I do. My 550XP will pound the butt off my 241 in the cut yet in the real world it was 10% slower with some of what I've done. If it's 30% faster than a stock saw yet uses twice the fuel it sadly doesn't add up in many situations. It will be a lot of fun, just not efficient


----------



## Stihlman441

If i recall when it was stock i used to get about 50mins out of a tank non stop trimming plantasoins,will have to hang on untill i get another job like that again to find out.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> If i recall when it was stock i used to get about 50mins out of a tank non stop trimming plantasoins,will have to hang on untill i get another job like that again to find out.



Yeah I was the same mate. I'll wait to see what you get out of it


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> No Brad _Matt_ doesn't have to run it
> On a side note have you done much to the 550XP's yet? I'd really like to see whether you can get much more out of one compared to just muffler modding one. Mine is an absolute weapon with just a muffler mod.
> Two big benefits for the 261 over the 550XP is a good set of spikes available (*MS362 spikes from memory*) and their awesome HD2 filter.
> 
> As mentioned above though any modified saws have to maintain some sort of fuel efficiency with the work I do. My 550XP will pound the butt off my 241 in the cut yet in the real world it was 10% slower with some of what I've done. If it's 30% faster than a stock saw yet uses twice the fuel it sadly doesn't add up in many situations. It will be a lot of fun, just not efficient



fixed it for ya matt (if that's what you meant)


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> fixed it for ya matt (if that's what you meant)



Awe fanks Darren


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> Awe fanks Darren



Awe shucks i'm a blush'n now :msp_blushing:


----------



## Arbonaut

What's the carb upgrade on the MS261 (so I don't have to search.) Some body have a part or model #? Thanks.


----------



## MCW

Arbonaut said:


> What's the carb upgrade on the MS261 (so I don't have to search.) Some body have a part or model #? Thanks.



I think after Brad ported his particular 261 it needed a 650cfm 4 barrel Holley from memory.


----------



## Arbonaut

MCW said:


> I think after Brad ported his particular 261 it needed a 650cfm 4 barrel Holley from memory.



And the auxiliary fuel pump specs? Wasn't they concerned about adding weight with the electric choke?


----------



## MCW

Arbonaut said:


> And the auxiliary fuel pump specs? Wasn't they concerned about adding weight with the electric choke?



Apparently he set something up involving a 2 litre Coca Cola bottle and some 1" tubing. You'll have to ask Brad for more specifics.


----------



## Officer's Match

MCW said:


> I think after Brad ported his particular 261 it needed a 650cfm 4 barrel Holley from memory.



Vacuum secondaries or progressive mechanical linkage?


----------



## Rudolf73

Arbonaut said:


> What's the carb upgrade on the MS261 (so I don't have to search.) Some body have a part or model #? Thanks.



Long story - PM sent.


Edit: I guess I'll wait till you get back from camp


----------



## sun64

Officer's Match said:


> Vacuum secondaries or progressive mechanical linkage?



Nah, Brad would have gone with double pumpers for sure. No way he would have gone for vacume secondaries as the crank case is too small


----------



## tdi-rick

Pfft, Holleys.......


Any decent saw would sport a 48 DCO SP Weber, one throttle bore supplying the 'main' inlet tract, the other the 'Strato' tract.

As anyone that _knows_ carburettion knows, you can change venturi's and auxiliary venturi's just to tailor the airflow requirements for each inlet 'side' of the saw, and that's before we even get into jets, emulsion tubes, air correction jets, etc. 



Bloody amateurs.......


----------



## Stihlman441

Hi ya blokes
Crap day cold,windy and rain so a bit of saw maintenance is the go,the 460 needed some loving and a birthday bar was first up.
Dressed it filed the burs and the sprocket was looking a little second hand so a new one was fitted.So new sprocket nose,chain 8 pin sprocket and a clean up all ready to go again.







You dont relly notice how much they wear untill you look at a new one,this bar has done around 60 hrs work,the rails are still good only the sprocket was a bit sad.
I put a new Stihl semi chisel chain (thanks Matt) on and i notice that the drive links have little dimples in it,havnt seen that before.
New one under old one.










Ready to go again.


----------



## MCW

Yeah those dimples on the drivelinks are interesting Andrew. The older Stihl chain didn't have this and it's only new. Their .325" has it too.
Helps with holding oil and "possibly" necessary with the newer whale friendly low output oilers.
Got to hand it to Stihl, they are constantly improving stuff that you didn't think could be improved.
Or they overcomplicate stuff instead just for the hell of it


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> Hi ya blokes
> 
> and i notice that the drive links have little dimples in it,havnt seen that before.




Hiya Andrew, and be a lad and show us ya dimples, don't be a tease


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> Or they overcomplicate stuff instead just for the hell of it




What ! 

The Germans and Swiss ?

Never ! 


( I generally do love their engineering though  )


----------



## Rudolf73

tdi-rick said:


> What !
> 
> The Germans and Swiss ?
> 
> Never !
> 
> 
> ( I generally do love their engineering though  )



That reminds me, I think I need to visit them in October :wink2:


----------



## 7sleeper

I think it is only easier to produce with a similar effect like the old big hole with channel system. Just a few blast's with a laser or stamp and voìla fertig!

7


----------



## Rudolf73

7sleeper said:


> I think it is only easier to produce with a similar effect like the old big hole with channel system. Just a few blast's with a laser or stamp and voìla fertig!
> 
> 7



Genau :msp_wink:


----------



## tdi-rick

7sleeper said:


> I think it is only easier to produce with a similar effect like the old big hole with channel system. Just a few blast's with a laser or stamp and voìla fertig!
> 
> 7





Rudolf73 said:


> Genau :msp_wink:



finished ! 
exactly.

Thank my deity for Google translate.

Ideal for the mono-lingual ignoramus that I am


----------



## Stihlman441

tdi-rick said:


> Hiya Andrew, and be a lad and show us ya dimples, don't be a tease



Can do tomorra.


----------



## Stihlman441

Arrrr you wont to see my dimples on the chain right.:eek2:


----------



## 7sleeper

tdi-rick said:


> Hiya Andrew, and be a lad and show us ya dimples, don't be a tease



Sorry but I don't want to see them! Keep em to yourself downunder....



7


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Arrrr you wont to see my dimples on the chain right.:eek2:



Just remember to wax.


----------



## Stihlman441

Dimples on the new Stihl chain,this is a 3/8 .063 RM the groove is still there as previous.


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> Dimples on the new Stihl chain,this is a 3/8 .063 RM the groove is still there as previous.




Middle aged girly chain.






It has cellulite around it's bottom.... :monkey:








(If slowp or any of the girls see this I'm dead :help


----------



## Stihlman441

Who ya callin middle aged,im past that,have been called a p_ssy a couple of times but.

Anyway its Matts fault.


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> Who ya callin middle aged,im past that,have been called a p_ssy a couple of times but.
> 
> Anyway its Matts fault.



Hahaha, I actually wasn't inferring you _needed_ or deserved girly chain, just that the chain has, err, dimples, but yeah, it's _always_ Matt's fault


----------



## tdi-rick

7sleeper said:


> Sorry but I don't want to see them! Keep em to yourself downunder....
> 
> 
> 
> 7




 You're just scared he'll actually show you his dimples downunder


----------



## Stihlman441

Its a bit clever on Stihls part with the dimples,less surface area,less friction and some where for the oil to go.
But on the other hand some where for the dust,grit,dirt to go and be used as a grinding paste and where out ya bar grooves.:msp_confused:


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> Just remember to wax.




Ouch


----------



## Rudolf73

Bets on how long it will take the chinese to copy the dimples?


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> Its a bit clever on Stihls part with the dimples,less surface area,less friction and some where for the oil to go.
> But on the other hand some where for the dust,grit,dirt to go and be used as a grinding paste and where out ya bar grooves.:msp_confused:



Yep, swings and merry-go-rounds.

It would definitely help to carry oil right around the bar and it'd be interesting to see if drag was reduced or increased.


----------



## Rudolf73

tdi-rick said:


> Yep, swings and merry-go-rounds.
> 
> It would definitely help to carry oil right around the bar and it'd be interesting to see if drag was reduced or increased.



Maybe its like the golf ball dimple effect - less wind resistance.


----------



## tdi-rick

Rudolf73 said:


> Bets on how long it will take the chinese to copy the dimples?



Hmm, what's the betting they are tooling up for it now, if they haven't already ?


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Anyway its Matts fault.



Is not.



tdi-rick said:


> Hahaha, I actually wasn't inferring you _needed_ or deserved girly chain, just that the chain has, err, dimples, but yeah, it's _always_ Matt's fault



Is not x 2.



Rudolf73 said:


> Bets on how long it will take the chinese to copy the dimples?



What you talkin' about Rudy? I got this chain in from a big Stihl dealer in Bejiing


----------



## sun64

Dont matter, its always Matts fault
Reminds me of Gary Larson's , the far side cartoon once,
The world was going down the tubes, they needed a scapegoat, they found Matt


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Dont matter, its always Matts fault
> Reminds me of Gary Larson's , the far side cartoon once,
> The world was going down the tubes, they needed a scapegoat, they found Matt



Must be pick on Matt day or sumfin...


----------



## sun64

Nah Matt, its just either your day or you can take it.
Me, if it was pick on me day, well my mascarra would probably run from all the tears.
You are a champion amongst us mere men Matt.
Cheers mate
Wayne


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Nah Matt, its just either your day or you can take it.
> Me, if it was pick on me day, well my mascarra would probably run from all the tears.
> You are a champion amongst us mere men Matt.
> Cheers mate
> Wayne



Awe fanks Wayne. You Darwinites aren't so bad after all...

Or do you mean Champion as in sparkplug?


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> Awe fanks Wayne. You Darwinites aren't so bad after all...
> 
> Or do you mean Champion as in sparkplug?



Not sure that you are as bright as a sparkplug but never the less, perhaps a diesel glowplug ???
Yeah we Darwinites are an easy going bunch generally up here. Life is easy ( sometimes ) or mabey we just dont understand what is really going on. :msp_scared:
Cheers Wayne


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Not sure that you are as bright as a sparkplug but never the less, perhaps a diesel glowplug ???



I do misfire regularly.


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> I do misfire regularly.



As long as you dont blow blanks, 
save the missus from getting a cold sweat on fathers day :msp_scared:


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> As long as you dont blow blanks,
> save the missus from getting a cold sweat on fathers day :msp_scared:



Well I did have a little daughter. No proof it's mine though  Wasn't black so that's at least a start.


----------



## David (saltas)

that blokes a real champion 
has a face like sparkplug

hang on this is andrews thread the last twenty odd posts had me thinking it was the dribble thread


----------



## tdi-rick

David (saltas) said:


> that blokes a real champion
> has a face like sparkplug
> 
> hang on this is andrews thread the last twenty odd posts had me thinking it was the dribble thread



Well David what do you expect when you get a bunch of Aussies together, the #### just starts to naturally flow


----------



## sun64

tdi-rick said:


> Well David what do you expect when you get a bunch of Aussies together, the #### just starts to naturally flow



So true,
just having a break from watching trees get cut up, thats all


----------



## Stihlman441

Yave a look at this for a wood splitter one of Whitands Engineerings finest,this is going to make productsoin so much easyer and quicker for sure.
14 HP V twin
alevator
200 kg hydrolic lifter
T splitting head

[video=youtube;mhRxb1Oitrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhRxb1Oitrs[/video]


----------



## Rudolf73

Nice one Andrew, were you testing it or did you buy it?


----------



## Stihlman441

My cutting partner just picked it up, this is its first run.


----------



## MCW

I've got a mate at Bordertown who recently spent over $20k on a splitter for his firewood business. Haven't seen it yet but there are certainly some weapons getting around.


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> Yave a look at this for a wood splitter one of Whitands Engineerings finest,this is going to make productsoin so much easyer and quicker for sure.
> 14 HP V twin
> alevator
> 200 kg hydrolic lifter
> T splitting head
> 
> [video=youtube;mhRxb1Oitrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhRxb1Oitrs[/video]



Whitands gear just gets better n better my superaxe in 98 was tip top the vertical chop and add a T knife is just so simple and effective idea


----------



## Mastermind

Why is the wood cut so short?


----------



## deye223

Mastermind said:


> Why is the wood cut so short?



haha I've allways wondered why you blokes cut so long but split so thin  

here the average fire box is 12" to 16" long and most of the wood we chuck in is 

around 10"x10" to 7"x10" well up this neck of the woods any how 



:big_smile:

ps hope ya had a good cruise


----------



## Stihlman441

We aim for 10'' to 12'' long but doesn't always work out that way.:smile2:


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> We aim for 10'' to 12'' long but doesn't always work out that way.:smile2:



yeah it hurts to fold it in half HAHA


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> We aim for 10'' to 12'' long but doesn't always work out that way.:smile2:



Well I'm halfway there. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tdi-rick

Plus you should try and move a round that's 24" plus in diameter.

I have some 30"+ ones cut at the 12-14" mark and I need to take the splitter to them, I can barely stand the buggers on end 

The stuff we have here is crazy dense.
Put it this way it all sinks, nothing floats, even when seasoned.


----------



## MCW

Plus we run slow combustion wood heaters too. Not sure if that is the case in the US etc but one NFL football sized lump of our hardwood will generally run all night in our heaters with the air choked down.
You won't be able to do that with any softwood I've ever burnt. Nowhere near it.


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> Plus we run slow combustion wood heaters too. Not sure if that is the case in the US etc but one NFL football sized lump of our hardwood will generally run all night in our heaters with the air choked down.
> You won't be able to do that with any softwood I've ever burnt. Nowhere near it.



Yeah I like how you only need to light a fire once every winter and it burns straight through.


----------



## MCW

Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah I like how you only need to light a fire once every winter and it burns straight through.



I had to laugh last season when I sold a load of some really hard stuff (not sure exactly what species) to a lady in town. They were big lumps too and took up most of her fireplace - bloody heavy as well.
When she ordered her next load she wanted some small stuff as well (sticks etc) which was fine.
I asked her why when I delivered it and it was because she had trouble lighting the big chunks I'd given her and was using boxes and boxes of firelighters to get the fire started. She had no kindling.
I felt a bit sorry for her so gave her a discount


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> I had to laugh last season when I sold a load of some really hard stuff (not sure exactly what species) to a lady in town. They were big lumps too and took up most of her fireplace - bloody heavy as well.
> When she ordered her next load she wanted some small stuff as well (sticks etc) which was fine.
> I asked her why when I delivered it and it was because she had trouble lighting the big chunks I'd given her and was using boxes and boxes of firelighters to get the fire started. She had no kindling.
> I felt a bit sorry for her so gave her a discount



Poor lady, but she's not the only one thats for sure. 

Talking about fire lights - I got an electric one for my birthday. It works kinda like a very hot hair dryer - point it at wood or charcoal for 60 secs and it burns right away. No smelly fire lighters required. Those Swedes have some interesting inventions sometimes...


----------



## MCW

Rudolf73 said:


> Poor lady, but she's not the only one thats for sure.
> 
> Talking about fire lights - I got an electric one for my birthday. It works kinda like a very hot hair dryer - point it at wood or charcoal for 60 secs and it burns right away. No smelly fire lighters required. Those Swedes have some interesting inventions sometimes...



I get the same results from petrol and a match


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> I get the same results from petrol and a match



I guess that would work too...


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> I had to laugh last season when I sold a load of some really hard stuff (not sure exactly what species) to a lady in town. They were big lumps too and took up most of her fireplace - bloody heavy as well.
> When she ordered her next load she wanted some small stuff as well (sticks etc) which was fine.
> I asked her why when I delivered it and it was because she had trouble lighting the big chunks I'd given her and was using boxes and boxes of firelighters to get the fire started. She had no kindling.
> I felt a bit sorry for her so gave her a discount



The _really_ pro (read: conscientious) firewood suppliers supply some kindling with every load for little old ladies


----------



## tdi-rick

Rudolf73 said:


> Poor lady, but she's not the only one thats for sure.
> 
> Talking about fire lights - I got an electric one for my birthday. It works kinda like a very hot hair dryer - point it at wood or charcoal for 60 secs and it burns right away. No smelly fire lighters required. Those Swedes have some interesting inventions sometimes...



Sheesh, whatever happened to some scrunched up newspaper, some sticks, twigs, bark and kindling, add match and enjoy a roaring fire ? 













Hexamine is bloody fantastic though


----------



## wap13

I take it you guys have nothing over there that is similar to our "fat lighter", "heart pine", or just "lighter".

I assume you know what that is but in case you dont, its old growth pine that has died and cured and the resin is kind of petrified and very very flammable. Besides that it burns for a while considering how flammable it is. Probably the hardest wood we have here that I know of.


----------



## tdi-rick

wap13 said:


> I take it you guys have nothing over there that is similar to our "fat lighter", "heart pine", or just "lighter".
> 
> I assume you know what that is but in case you dont, its old growth pine that has died and cured and the resin is kind of petrified and very very flammable. Besides that it burns for a while considering how flammable it is. Probably the hardest wood we have here that I know of.



Never heard of it.

All we seem to have is all Hexy based stuff.
'Little Lucifers' and 'Jiffy' are favourite brands, oh, and the no-name ones too


----------



## wap13

tdi-rick said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> All we seem to have is all Hexy based stuff.
> 'Little Lucifers' and 'Jiffy' are favourite brands, oh, and the no-name ones too



This isnt something you buy, you gota find it in the woods.


----------



## tdi-rick

wap13 said:


> This isnt something you buy, you gota find it in the woods.



Not too many pine forests in this part of the world.  (except for Slash and Radiata plantations)


----------



## Stihlman441

For kindling i bring home pin logs and when im running in,testing saws chains i do afew noodle cuts then cut cookys instant easy lighting pine chip like shape kindling.:msp_smile:


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> The _really_ pro (read: conscientious) firewood suppliers supply some kindling with every load for little old ladies



That'd be Andrew then 

Actually it's nearly a no win situation. You bring too much small stuff and they whinge and if it's too big they whinge.
In the end you just supply medium sized stuff knowing that they'll chew through it twice as fast 
All of the local firewood suppliers split their Redgum into tiny little bits that are nearly laughable.


----------



## Stihlman441

Matt sounds like you been there done that as well.
Its unreall what some of them come out with,i have been cutting old second hand clean Redgum,Yellowbox fence post,na dont wont them they are *to dry*,WTF.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Matt sounds like you been there done that as well.
> Its unreall what some of them come out with,i have been cutting old second hand clean Redgum,Yellowbox fence post,na dont wont them they are *to dry*,WTF.



Yeah mate been there. I pretty well only sell firewood to people I know now. I don't have the time to cut heaps and couldn't be arsed arguing with customers.
We have a local firewood flogger who is advertising the "perfect moisture content" firewood. Not sure when NASA type science came into firewood cutting (seeing that most of the local firewood guys have IQ's that are borderline retarded) but last time I looked if it burns it's fine.


----------



## Rudolf73

I see kindling is where the money is at - $12 for 5kgs... which works out to $2400/tonne. Not bad bad I would say, you just need a machine to split it nice and fine. Stuff doing it with and axe :msp_ohmy:


----------



## deepsouth

Mastermind said:


> Why is the wood cut so short?



We have better heating, nicer climate, are smarter, more intelligent and have better trees. 

And an armful of splits will do the night.


----------



## deepsouth

Here's my wood heater, to suit a 25 square house, aka 240 square metres. 

And it's about 27 degrees celcius inside right now with the fire choked down on 2 splits and a huge bed of coals. 

It's happy length is 13 inches. 

View attachment 296497

normal wine bottle for scale

View attachment 296498

And door open.


----------



## bezza1

Rudolf73 said:


> Poor lady, but she's not the only one thats for sure.
> 
> Talking about fire lights - I got an electric one for my birthday. It works kinda like a very hot hair dryer - point it at wood or charcoal for 60 secs and it burns right away. No smelly fire lighters required. Those Swedes have some interesting inventions sometimes...



i make mine from candle wax and saw dust they work a treat


----------



## Mastermind

deepsouth said:


> We have better heating, nicer climate, are smarter, more intelligent and have better trees.
> 
> And an armful of splits will do the night.



Smarter, and more intelligent? 

Yeah......sure. :msp_wink:


----------



## MCW

Mastermind said:


> Smarter, and more intelligent?
> 
> Yeah......sure. :msp_wink:



No it's true Randy. I read it on the interwebs.


----------



## tdi-rick

Mastermind said:


> Smarter, and more intelligent?
> 
> Yeah......sure. :msp_wink:



_and_ better looking ! 


Except Matt.





And maybe Andrew, although I think he's pretty cute, in that macho, rugged way, and he has a top lip tickler to boot.......


----------



## deye223

MCW said:


> No it's true Randy. I read it on the interwebs.



come on matt we know that having two heads makes them twice as smart :msp_biggrin:


----------



## David (saltas)

lighting fires for warmth is not something I do anymore since I moved into the tropics, now I only do it so I can turn up in my CFA suit and to get on the news.

I'm bull####ing

As a kid it was a chore to go and collect bags full of old dry pine cones from under the pines planted as wind brakes around the farm on the little TE20 grey fregie.

mostly we burnt coal briquettes in the old stove and the lounge fireplace

so news paper and pine cones were used to start them up and briquettes added one you had enough pine cones on the go.


----------



## tdi-rick

David (saltas) said:


> lighting fires for warmth is not something I do anymore since I moved into the tropics, now I only do it so I can turn up in my CFA suit and to get on the news.
> 
> I'm bull####ing




Sure David.... 


One of the girls who just completed her basic firefighter course here has her gear packed and ready to go at the slightest opportunity, she's so excited she keeps asking for someone to ring her straight away...:msp_scared: (she obviously doesn't have a pager)

I commented to another brigade member that we better keep an eye on her, I'd never picked Bec as a pyro


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> _and_ better looking !
> 
> 
> Except Matt.



Bit harsh there Rick.



deye223 said:


> come on matt we know that having two heads makes them twice as smart :msp_biggrin:



Most blokes have two heads Darren. Some have three though


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> Bit harsh there Rick.



Cruel, but fair 




> Most blokes have two heads Darren. Some have three though





Unfortunately true.
EG, there's no way on Gods green earth Uncle Robert can be that silly just stroking one :monkey:


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> EG, there's no way on Gods green earth Uncle Robert can be that silly just stroking one :monkey:



Cruel, but fair


----------



## deepsouth

deye223 said:


> come on matt we know that having two heads makes them twice as smart :msp_biggrin:



Skip the Tassie jokes.... You'll confuse the Sherman's too much 
Every real bloke has one head is for the perving and rating and one for everything else..... Duh. 



MCW said:


> Bit harsh there Rick.
> 
> Most blokes have two heads Darren. Some have three though



Yeah, and I tried something new today. I put Mcboob on my ignore list, makes the forum a much nicer place. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## MCW

deepsouth said:


> Yeah, and I tried something new today. I put Mcboob on my ignore list, makes the forum a much nicer place. :biggrinbounce2:



Please post instructions...


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> Please post instructions...



Found it !

Click on 'settings' at the top right corner of this (or any) page, scroll down the page and in a column on the LH side under 'My Settings' and then 'My Account' is 'edit ignore list' and Bob's your uncle.... d'oh !


----------



## tdi-rick

Hey, it works !


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> Hey, it works !



It didn't work for me Rick. You're still showing up...


----------



## tdi-rick

Did someone just post something ? :msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind

The ignore thing never works for me.........I see where they made a post and my twisted sense of curiosity gets the best of me.......well ####. 

I have to take em off ignore to see what they wrote. :bang:


----------



## Stihlman441

A blokes ya me again,have been checking out a couple of large branches for maybe milling slabs from.The first one here is at the max for my mill i can do 30'' wide so maybe i need Matt to visit or i need longer rails and bar to get the job done.These are nice solid Redgum and this one is 32'' at the smallest end and the thing has a bannarna shape to it,would make a nice bar top.


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep another one around the same size.


----------



## Stihlman441

This is next weeks task,about a 300 acre paddock full of this stuff.Dead dry hard Redgum and Yellowbox take whats anygood push into heaps and burn the rest ready to start cropping in two weeks.
Check out the green tinge from the rain last week.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deepsouth

MCW said:


> Please post instructions...



I see Rick has got it.... And now he's banned again for a bit.....

And mastermind - the stuff he posted, even seeing he has banned was so poor it didn't warrant clicking to view.


----------



## MCW

I'd be more than happy to mill them for you Andrew. Just bring them to my place  
I also picked up a 72" GB Ti from Benny this arvo as I've got a few Redgum logs up here that I can't even mill with my 60" bar and 55" cut.
Redgum is awesome, except for that bloody dust...


----------



## Stihlman441

That sounds like some serious slabbin going to go on there,have you got a market for them ?.
At least these ones are still green.:msp_smile:
I suppose if i got longer rails i could use my 50'' on the 880.:msp_scared:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> That sounds like some serious slabbin going to go on there,have you got a market for them ?.
> At least these ones are still green.:msp_smile:
> I suppose if i got longer rails i could use my 50'' on the 880.:msp_scared:



Nah no market mate. I was just going to clad my house with them  With slabs this big the market will find me. Good thing is that the property owner has a heap of big machinery so he can lift the whole logs into his machinery sheds out of the weather. Should make running the mill a lot easier with forklifts etc around and 240v for the grinder.


----------



## Mastermind

Sounds like a job for a bandsaw......:msp_unsure:


----------



## Stihlman441

Started in the what we call the dead paddock today,not much joy in here this stuff is dry,hard,rotten,termite infested crap.
Tryed to get the rainbow in the back ground but i was a minute late it was starting to fade,the 880 got a flogging in this stuff.


----------



## Rudolf73

Looking good Andrew! You'll have it cleaned up in no time.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya good on ya.
Getting the use of the farm big green tractor will help greatley.:smile2:


----------



## MCW

That's the sort of crap that 880's and 3120's were designed for


----------



## Stihlman441

I wish i was designed for that crap,ya right there champ but they get a bit heavy after awhile.:rolleyes2:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> I wish i was designed for that crap,ya right there champ but they get a bit heavy after awhile.:rolleyes2:



I agree. It always makes me laugh when I see these keen young guys on AS who have never run anything over a 36cc Poulan yet the first real saw they want to buy is a 120cc boat anchor. They are good fun for a few hours, but anybody who thinks they are fun to throw around for 8 - 10 hours straight need to get themselves checked.


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> I agree. It always makes me laugh when I see these keen young guys on AS who have never run anything over a 36cc Poulan yet the first real saw they want to buy is a 120cc boat anchor. They are good fun for a few hours, but anybody who thinks they are fun to throw around for 8 - 10 hours straight need to get themselves checked.



You mean I shouldn't get an 090 for everyday firewood duties? Well that just shattered my dearms


----------



## Stihlman441

Not much new to report by days end had 14 bonfires on the go like this one.:smile2:


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> Not much new to report by days end had 14 bonfires on the go like this one.:smile2:



Hope you barbecued something on those nice coals. :good:


----------



## Stihlman441

That would be nice but im at work untill 12.30am.:msp_sad:


----------



## MCW

Rudolf73 said:


> You mean I shouldn't get an 090 for everyday firewood duties? Well that just shattered my dreams



Well of course you should get an 090. Another member owns a couple and he doesn't even start them


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Not much new to report by days end had 14 bonfires on the go like this one.:smile2:



Be careful mate. Gillard will tax yo smokey ass


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> Be careful mate. Gillard will tax yo smokey ass



Naa, burning timber grown on a property is carbon neutral, her own (actually our own, we're stakeholders) boffins have declared it thus. 

The EPA boys on the other hand can get toey about particulates and smoke........as can the RFS when they aren't informed but I reckon Andrew and the landholder are pretty safe there.

Dry storms can be a bugger for fires too :monkey:


----------



## Stihlman441

Im up early (for me) again, looks like a frost on the ground i had better get out to one of them bonfires and have a stoke around until it worms up.


----------



## splitpost

MCW said:


> Well of course you should get an 090. Another member owns a couple and he doesn't even start them



Actually they're 070s with BB kits :msp_rolleyes::rolleyes2:


----------



## Rudolf73

splitpost said:


> Actually they're 070s with BB kits :msp_rolleyes::rolleyes2:



Don't forget the "pretending to be 070's" part :msp_mellow:

otstir:


----------



## Stihlman441

Got a bit smarter today instead of bustin my ass and saws,bars,chains on these dry hard hollow trees,just light um up and job done,come back latter when they fall over and push them up.:msp_biggrin:

Got a nice gravey tree to do first up in the morning.


----------



## skylogger

Stihlman441 said:


> Got a bit smarter today instead of bustin my ass and saws,bars,chains on these dry hard hollow trees,just light um up and job done,come back latter when they fall over and push them up.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Got a nice gravey tree to do first up in the morning.



That's a great picture!


----------



## bezza1

Great job mate looks like a fair bit of yellow box there


----------



## Stihlman441

The gravey tree in the morning is a nice big dead Redgum.:smile2:


----------



## Stihlman441

A blokes had another big day today ended up with two gravey trees,nice dead Redgums for firewood.
Just after day light





















[video=youtube;R2mH2XvLd_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2mH2XvLd_c[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

A bit of a clean up and fire then move on.
















[video=youtube;YbnNjGm6IjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbnNjGm6IjU[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

Next.:biggrin:





















[video=youtube;1WsGRulu9MY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WsGRulu9MY[/video]


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Next.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;1WsGRulu9MY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WsGRulu9MY[/video]



oh come on Andrew sharpen that chain :big_smile:


----------



## Rudolf73

Man you guys make a lot of saw dust! :msp_w00t:



wood chips*


----------



## Stihlman441

The more dust the more coin.:msp_wink:


I like salt and vineger on my chips.


----------



## MCW

Nice solid lumps of Redgum there mate. Pity you aren't milling them


----------



## Stihlman441

I have some set aside for milling bloke.:msp_wink:


----------



## bezza1

looking good mate i wish i was burning that at the moment


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> I have some set aside for milling bloke.:msp_wink:



You've redeemed yourself old son


----------



## splitpost

cool Andrew,some good burninin there,man that new 880 needs a muff modd bad


----------



## Stihlman441

splitpost said:


> cool Andrew,some good burninin there,man that new 880 needs a muff modd bad



Funny you should say that about the new model 880 and its muff.
It belongs to my cutting partner and just yesterday he said to me that i think your 880 (old model) is ballsyer than myne.
The only thing i have done to my one is open the muff a little.
I find them hard to tune with the carb limiter,in fact it drives me nuts but a bit on the fat side is a good thing im thinking.:msp_scared:
I run it on 30:1 ish as well.


----------



## splitpost

Stihlman441 said:


> Funny you should say that about the new model 880 and its muff.
> It belongs to my cutting partner and just yesterday he said to me that i think your 880 (old model) is ballsyer than myne.
> The only thing i have done to my one is open the muff a little.
> I find them hard to tune with the carb limiter,in fact it drives me nuts but a bit on the fat side is a good thing im thinking.:msp_scared:
> I run it on 30:1 ish as well.



add another port and a 441 coil at least, and if he's real keen throw a084/088 carb and boot on
I run mine on 25:1 on stihl oil...............iknow,but that works for me


----------



## tdi-rick

splitpost said:


> I run mine on 25:1 on stihl oil...............iknow,but that works for me



I think that's smart with the big fella's.

32:1 at the leanest with racing oil IMO, I'm using Motul's finest @ 30:1 in the 3120 here ATM.

As Matt found out when talking to the big Stihl dealer (can't recall their name ATM) when in Tassie a few years back that advised 32:1 at a minimum in 660 and up saws due to what they'd experienced.
IIRC they'd seen a big difference in wear between 660's running 30:1 vs 50:1 in pro use using Stihl oil.


----------



## Rudolf73

splitpost said:


> add another port and a 441 coil at least, and if he's real keen throw a084/088 carb and boot on
> I run mine on 25:1 on stihl oil...............iknow,but that works for me



I remember what the innards of your 25:1 660 looked like and it shows that stihl oil does the job - no problem there. 




tdi-rick said:


> I think that's smart with the big fella's.
> 
> 32:1 at the leanest with racing oil IMO, I'm using Motul's finest @ 30:1 in the 3120 here ATM.
> 
> As Matt found out when talking to the big Stihl dealer (can't recall their name ATM) when in Tassie a few years back that advised 32:1 at a minimum in 660 and up saws due to what they'd experienced.
> IIRC they'd seen a big difference in wear between 660's running 30:1 vs 50:1 in pro use using Stihl oil.



I agree, more lube (within reason) has to be a good thing IMO.


----------



## Mastermind

Belray H1R @ 32:1 for my old junk.


----------



## young

Mastermind said:


> Belray H1R @ 32:1 for my old junk.



nobody cares, randy.


----------



## Mastermind

young said:


> nobody cares, randy.



Go away little man. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Rudolf73

young said:


> nobody cares, randy.



I care a little bit... :msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind

Rudolf73 said:


> I care a little bit... :msp_unsure:



He's just mad cause he's an Asian....... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## splitpost

Mastermind said:


> Belray H1R @ 32:1 for my old junk.



ha, used run belray years ago,in my Dt175,yz125h


----------



## tdi-rick

Mastermind said:


> Belray H1R @ 32:1 for my old junk.



Randy, I realise we all tend to share a lot on this board, just as if we're at the pub having a beer, but is it possibly going a little too far when casually dropping what lube you use with your 'junk' ? :msp_ohmy:

















:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Officer's Match

Mastermind said:


> Belray H1R @ 32:1 for my old junk.



KY for mine.


----------



## deye223

I like a bigger BANG for my buck (luck I spelt that right)

https://www.k-y.com/yours-mine-couples-lubricants


----------



## tdi-rick

This is putting a novel twist on the ubiquitous oil thread.

'spose it had to happen eventually.


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> As Matt found out when talking to the big Stihl dealer (can't recall their name ATM) when in Tassie a few years back that advised 32:1 at a minimum in 660 and up saws due to what they'd experienced.
> IIRC they'd seen a big difference in wear between 660's running 30:1 vs 50:1 in pro use using Stihl oil.



That's right Rick. When it comes to oil ratios and internal wear I'll tend to listen to guys in the industry with a lot of experience who deal with high hour saws.
I always laugh when I hear guys say that "INSERT OIL HERE" is the best oil on the market when they put 10 hours on their saw a year. They could have run sump oil and not noticed a difference.


----------



## deepsouth

tdi-rick said:


> As Matt found out when talking to the big Stihl dealer (can't recall their name ATM) when in Tassie a few years back



Roberts Don Mac in Hobart....

Or Aus Chainsaw Products in Launnie?

Devonport just call themselves the Stihl shop.....
Ulverstone is a small shop....
Burnie changed owners a few years back, now North West Mowers, used to be some mob out at Round Hill......

I guess there's more but the first two are the big dealers.....


----------



## MCW

deepsouth said:


> Roberts Don Mac in Hobart....
> 
> Or Aus Chainsaw Products in Launnie?
> 
> Devonport just call themselves the Stihl shop.....
> Ulverstone is a small shop....
> Burnie changed owners a few years back, now North West Mowers, used to be some mob out at Round Hill......
> 
> I guess there's more but the first two are the big dealers.....



Nah Griggs down at Huonville - I think the old man is Steve but can't remember the son's name. He has a D40 Navara with STIHL1 on the numberplate. They used to sell around 60-65 MS660's a year but now down to about 10 as logging has died in the arse. They had some really interesting information on oil ratios and internal wear. The guys running 25:1 had WAY less internal wear on saws with similar hours than those running 50:1. When they started telling and showing loggers most started running their saws on 25:1.
Personally I think 25:1 is probably a bit too rich on a 660 with modern oils but the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> Nah Griggs down at Huonville - I think the old man is Steve but can't remember the son's name. He has a D40 Navara with STIHL1 on the numberplate. They used to sell around 60-65 MS660's a year but now down to about 10 as logging has died in the arse. They had some really interesting information on oil ratios and internal wear. The guys running 25:1 had WAY less internal wear on saws with similar hours than those running 50:1. When they started telling and showing loggers most started running their saws on 25:1.
> Personally I think 25:1 is probably a bit too rich on a 660 with modern oils but the proof is in the pudding.



Wow that's like $100k pa loss in sales. Hope business is still doing okay for them.


----------



## MCW

Rudolf73 said:


> Wow that's like $100k pa loss in sales. Hope business is still doing okay for them.



They run a pretty good business down there but it certainly isn't as lucrative as it used to be. Benny actually caught up with them recently at a Stihl conference. They're a good bunch of guys.
Funniest comment he said to me when I told him I had a 3120 was "3120's are pieces of sh*t". I said "do you like 880's?". His reply was "They're a piece of sh*t too".  I asked a few more questions and he reckons they had no end of dramas down there with 880's and refuses to sell them anymore. Sadly I've heard that from a few people over the years about the 880's. 088's and 084's don't seem to have the same reputation for some reason. My thoughts are that they always just have the guts flogged out of them and prior to the HD2 filtration was probably just a bit too average for the type of work they were generally doing. There was even rumours that the Australian rev limit was too high for them to sustain but not sure that would be the reason.


----------



## Stihlman441

This was Sunday morning first load of three for the day.


----------



## Stihlman441

This is what is left from the other day,a saw dust pit.






Next











[video=youtube;4M7bPc-7-gQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M7bPc-7-gQ[/video]


----------



## Species 8472

That stuff looks fairly hard. Like some of the stuff we get over the ditch to.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> This was Sunday morning first load of three for the day.



About time you up scaled instead of busting your ass at your age Andrew.
As I have said before, you have to work smarter with age, let the young ones do the stupid stuff.


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> Nah Griggs down at Huonville - I think the old man is Steve but can't remember the son's name. He has a D40 Navara with STIHL1 on the numberplate. They used to sell around 60-65 MS660's a year but now down to about 10 as logging has died in the arse. They had some really interesting information on oil ratios and internal wear. The guys running 25:1 had WAY less internal wear on saws with similar hours than those running 50:1. When they started telling and showing loggers most started running their saws on 25:1.
> Personally I think 25:1 is probably a bit too rich on a 660 with modern oils but the proof is in the pudding.



As I have stated before, I use between 25 :`1 but generally 32 :1 as I don't give a stuff how much the oil costs as it is cheap insurance compared to repair costs.
I have always said , don't grease a dozers hubs / rollers etc and see how long the components last. Grease is such a cheap anti wear component , just like oil.


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> As I have stated before, I use between 25 :`1 but generally 32 :1 as I don't give a stuff how much the oil costs as it is cheap insurance compared to repair costs.
> I have always said , don't grease a dozers hubs / rollers etc and see how long the components last. Grease is such a cheap anti wear component , just like oil.



I agree. If it doesn't foul your plug up then it's not really doing any harm. I've been flamed before because I run 25-30:1 in my 3120. Normally by people who put 5 hours on a saw per year.
Husqvarna recommend 25:1 and I'm pretty sure they'd know what they're talking about considering they designed and made the thing  In fact one of the Husky manuals I've got in the shed states 25:1 in all Husky saws above 85cc.


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> I agree. If it doesn't foul your plug up then it's not really doing any harm. I've been flamed before because I run 25-30:1 in my 3120. Normally by people who put 5 hours on a saw per year.
> Husqvarna recommend 25:1 and I'm pretty sure they'd know what they're talking about considering they designed and made the thing  In fact one of the Husky manuals I've got in the shed states 25:1 in all Husky saws above 85cc.



Yeah, I have had a look at my plugs and providing the tune is ok, never had an issue with fouling, like I said, tune it up.
But generally 32:1 but if its a stinking hot day and I give the saw a flogging then I add a little more.
Don't know if the temperature up here has anything to do with it but some guys down south recon their saws will foul at that ratio.
Again as you have stated Matt, larger saws I recon cope better with a bit more oil.


----------



## tdi-rick

sun64 said:


> but some guys down south recon their saws will foul at that ratio.



Depends on the oil make/type/specification and fuel used.

Good full synthetic race oils or a JASO FC/FD oil won't foul at those ratios.


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Yeah, I have had a look at my plugs and providing the tune is ok, never had an issue with fouling, like I said, tune it up.
> But generally 32:1 but if its a stinking hot day and I give the saw a flogging then I add a little more.
> Don't know if the temperature up here has anything to do with it but some guys down south recon their saws will foul at that ratio.
> Again as you have stated Matt, larger saws I recon cope better with a bit more oil.



As Rick said it depends a bit on the oil too. The only time I've ever had fouling issues was in my 7900's with that dinosaur Husky Low Smoke gear. I thought it may have just been me but I've heard a few complaints about that oil now.
It probably doesn't smoke because it doesn't burn off, hence the fouling


----------



## Mastermind

Y'all are just crazy...........a saw don't need oil. Hell the only dipstick they got holds the handle. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sun64

MCW said:


> As Rick said it depends a bit on the oil too. The only time I've ever had fouling issues was in my 7900's with that dinosaur Husky Low Smoke gear. I thought it may have just been me but I've heard a few complaints about that oil now.
> It probably doesn't smoke because it doesn't burn off, hence the fouling



Yeah, I used to use the low smoke husky oil for my husky pole pruner / brush cutter and 1 metre long hedge trimmer but now I just use Stihl oil .
I liked at what Randy said about the Belray oil but it is expensive , when I have to get it posted up here from down south , but to be honest I haven't tried the bike shops up here for it either.
Stihl oil is easy to get and relatively cheap for me and I have no problems with it or the fumes from it.


----------



## sun64

Mastermind said:


> Y'all are just crazy...........a saw don't need oil. Hell the only dipstick they got holds the handle. :msp_biggrin:



Funny you should say that coming from someone who makes a living repairing / modifying chain saws.
Trying to drum up a little bit of extra business Randy ?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deepsouth

Mastermind said:


> Y'all are just crazy...........a saw don't need oil. Hell the only dipstick they got holds the handle. :msp_biggrin:



About that saw you sent me Randy, it's got a bit of a nasty rattle..... What's your warranty again


----------



## sun64

deepsouth said:


> About that saw you sent me Randy, it's got a bit of a nasty rattle..... What's your warranty again



Ha, warranty you say
With Randy you get the old :hmm3grin2orangene and two warranty
Once you got the saw
Two fu##en bad


----------



## Stihlman441

Back at it again,nice load of Redgum ready to go.







We had Alison the apprentise helping out today.











[video=youtube;MmVJSU1WOJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmVJSU1WOJg[/video]


----------



## Rudolf73

Nice an apprentice with skills! You better keep that one.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya its taken me 19 years to get her this far.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya its taken me 19 years to get her this far.:msp_rolleyes:



Are you trying to get a little back from all those years of buying and keeping GG's and getting lessons mate ?


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep,but i think im still way behind and never will catch up.:msp_unsure:


----------



## tdi-rick

Never, ever


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Yep,but i think im still way behind and never will catch up.:msp_unsure:





tdi-rick said:


> Never, ever



Hah hah you guys crack me up and bring back horrific memories of being involved with a 3 day eventing, dressage, and showjumping girl in the early to mid 90's.

For example:

$20,000 horse float.
$10,000 horse.
$1500 XB Falcon to tow it with as that's all she could afford.

Sort of don't make no sense to me


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> Hah hah you guys crack me up and bring back horrific memories of being involved with a 3 day eventing, dressage, and showjumping girl in the early to mid 90's.
> 
> For example:
> 
> $20,000 horse float.
> $10,000 horse.
> $1500 XB Falcon to tow it with as that's all she could afford.
> 
> Sort of don't make no sense to me



We used to reckon you could tell who was serious about their motor racing by their road car.

If the roadie was only worth 1/10 of the race car's value, respect, if they drove up in a new Godzilla (as an Eastern Suburbs doctor I raced 'against' used to), wanker. 


Example. Back when Glen Seton started his own race team he ran around in an old Gemini. Respect.


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> We used to reckon you could tell who was serious about their motor racing by their road car.
> 
> If the roadie was only worth 1/10 of the race car's value, respect, if they drove up in a new Godzilla (as an Eastern Suburbs doctor I raced 'against' used to), wanker.
> 
> 
> Example. Back when Glen Seton started his own race team he ran around in an old Gemini. Respect.



Sorry Rick but I disagree. Anybody who owned an Australia delivered R32 GTR was a good bloke 
Glen Seton is a good bloke. What's he up to nowadays? I still love that in car footage in the wet of his FJ20 powered R30 Skyline in the mid 80's...


----------



## Mastermind

deepsouth said:


> About that saw you sent me Randy, it's got a bit of a nasty rattle..... What's your warranty again



The warranty is whatever it takes to make it right. 

That 2095 has a lot of metal in the rear handle section. We had to tighten the screws in the division between the handle halves. It was making a rattling noise in the video I posted when I put it up for sale.......I thought we had it fixed though. Check all those fasteners in the rear handle.......we used Loctite on some and some were still tight. 

If you determine that the engine has any problems just let me know. I'll pay shipping to get it back and repair, replace, refund, or whatever you want. 

Money is just a way we keep score........doing what's right is priceless. :msp_thumbup: 



sun64 said:


> Ha, warranty you say
> With Randy you get the old :hmm3grin2orangene and two warranty
> Once you got the saw
> Two fu##en bad



Nope I don't roll that way........I couldn't sleep very well.


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> Sorry Rick but I disagree. Anybody who owned an Australia delivered R32 GTR was a good bloke



Anybody that hits me so hard it instantly destroys a rim and all because I passed him is a wanker. 
Did I mention we were doing 210km/h at the time turning into a corner ? Flat spotted three new tyres trying to save my arse from the concrete too. Didn't realise how close I'd gone till Daryl Ritchie, one of the engine builders took me up top of the pits to show where my skid marks were compared to a square edged abutment. It would've been nasty as I skidded another 50-70m past it. I was too focused on yelling abuse at Mr Godzilla while trying to control a three wheeled car. :monkey:

I have to blame myself for that one, I ####ed up qualifying and started mid grid, then got a bad start so I shouldn't have been racing him anyway, but it was always good to pass anybody with a brand new car and all the gear when I was running around in something that should've been in the Historic category 



> Glen Seton is a good bloke. What's he up to nowadays? I still love that in car footage in the wet of his FJ20 powered R30 Skyline in the mid 80's...



Yep, Glen was always a good bloke.
I'll ask Mum on the weekend as she's coming to visit.
She was good friends with a very good friend of Glen's Mum. Pretty sure they still keep in touch.


We'll now take you back to your regular viewing, Andrew's firewood thread


----------



## deepsouth

Mastermind said:


> The warranty is whatever it takes to make it right.
> 
> That 2095 has a lot of metal in the rear handle section. We had to tighten the screws in the division between the handle halves. It was making a rattling noise in the video I posted when I put it up for sale.......I thought we had it fixed though. Check all those fasteners in the rear handle.......we used Loctite on some and some were still tight.
> 
> If you determine that the engine has any problems just let me know. I'll pay shipping to get it back and repair, replace, refund, or whatever you want.



Including for nasty noises from not using oil as there's no dipstick.... As advised by yourself 

Context, Randy :msp_wink: you've got sucked in.... And while it's not the official Aussie dribble thread, it's next best :msp_biggrin:

I think the handle may be rattling a bit and will look at that soon enough.


----------



## Mastermind

deepsouth said:


> Including for nasty noises from not using oil *as there's no dipstick*.... As advised by yourself
> 
> Context, Randy :msp_wink: you've got sucked in.... And while it's not the official Aussie dribble thread, it's next best :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I think the handle may be rattling a bit and will look at that soon enough.



Except for the one on the handle. 




Yeah........I got sucked in. lol


----------



## Aussie Dave

MCW said:


> Hah hah you guys crack me up and bring back horrific memories of being involved with a 3 day eventing, dressage, and showjumping girl in the early to mid 90's.
> 
> For example:
> 
> $20,000 horse float.
> $10,000 horse.
> $1500 XB Falcon to tow it with as that's all she could afford.
> 
> Sort of don't make no sense to me



Ive given up counting how many "top of the line" horse rugs i have paid for....You need to keep them warm Dad...meanwhile im in a ten dollar jacket from lowes and freezing.


----------



## tdi-rick

Aussie Dave said:


> Ive given up counting how many "top of the line" horse rugs i have paid for....You need to keep them warm Dad...meanwhile im in a ten dollar jacket from lowes and freezing.



Not to mention the shoeing every five-six weeks, the feed, the supplements, new tack, dentist bills, vet bills, chiro bills........


I was very lucky, SWMBO paid for the lot but to see it continually going out....although for her it was a business expense as she competed to keep her coaching 'name' out there.


----------



## Rudolf73

tdi-rick said:


> Not to mention the shoeing every five-six weeks, the feed, the supplements, new tack, dentist bills, vet bills, chiro bills........
> 
> 
> I was very lucky, SWMBO paid for the lot but to see it continually going out....although for her it was a business expense as she competed to keep her coaching 'name' out there.



Exactly right, all that plus more. "Need new rugs this winter because last years rugs are well... last years rugs" Can't argue with that statement, no really arguing will not change anything no matter how sensible your reasoning is. 

All I can say is lucky horses, may you enjoy the good life. 



And then there are also the extreme cases, I met a horse once who had his feed flown over from France weekly... I had no idea Oz horse feed was so inferior :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tdi-rick

Rudolf73 said:


> And then there are also the extreme cases, I met a horse once who had his feed flown over from France weekly... I had no idea Oz horse feed was so inferior :msp_rolleyes:




Wow. Just wow. :msp_ohmy:

I'm guessing a Thoroughbred ?

I've hob nobbed with the biggest and brightest amongst the Oz/International dressage mob here where spending upwards of $400K a year just buying a couple of new young ones from Europe didn't bat an eyelid and I don't think anyone in it was quite that bad ?
Just to provide some balance I had the arse hanging out of my Wranglers at the time but I did have a multiple Olympic Gold medalist and World champion from Germany cook me eggs for brekky


----------



## Rudolf73

tdi-rick said:


> Wow. Just wow. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> I'm guessing a Thoroughbred ?
> 
> I've hob nobbed with the biggest and brightest amongst the Oz/International dressage mob here where spending upwards of $400K a year just buying a couple of new young ones from Europe didn't bat an eyelid and I don't think anyone in it was quite that bad ?
> Just to provide some balance I had the arse hanging out of my Wranglers at the time but I did have a multiple Olympic Gold medalist and World champion from Germany cook me eggs for brekky



Yeah it was, goes by the name of Americain and talking about the European ladies he has a very nice young full-time French nanny. Bet that brekky was good! 



Sorry for hijacking your thread Andrew but we know how much you really like horses... so I didn't think you would mind :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tdi-rick

One of the big T/B studs is a direct neighbour and plenty of friends are employed in the industry.
It's another world altogether.

Hey Andrew, when was the last time you rode a horse ?


----------



## Stihlman441

The thing that spins me out is how many lessons do you need before ya can ride a horse,100,200,300 :msp_sad::msp_angry:


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> The thing that spins me out is how many lessons do you need before ya can ride a horse,100,200,300 :msp_sad::msp_angry:



Aah, Grasshopper....


When one is learning an _art form_, one never stops learning.....







:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlman441

ART FORM ?
the week before the big comp lessons,lessons
new shoes
new saddle blanket
new brow band spiffy bling one
The day before the big comp
wash,clean specail shampoos and that
plats
spiffy rugs,tail bag,funny hood thingys
paint hooves
clean saddle,boots ect
all stressed
repeat dressage test over and over
cant sleep
are you coming to the comp darling
NO im cutting wood (YOU KNOW TO GET COIN FOR FEED,HAY AND STUFF)
good luck
come home grumpy,tyred
what happend ?
the juge was a b_tch,she dosnt like chesnuts ra dy ra and so on
thats no good dear
this is all for a RIBBON.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tdi-rick

Sorry mate but seen all that waaaaaay too many times 

We need to swap stories over a beer sometime 

Must say SWMBO was good afterwards, took the judging in her stride as she knew most of the judges didn't know what the hell they were looking at. 

Just tell the girls they have to make the test so good the judges can't ignore it anymore and end up throwing marks at them, meanwhile you get back to work and keep cutting !


----------



## deepsouth

Just shows me I'm too poor for horses, boats and motorbikes..... :msp_wink:

Nevermind.....


----------



## Stihlman441

Another nice tree,stump this one i was supprised how solid it was.
Ya would of made a good slabbing log but i havnt got anything close to doing this size stuff.
The 880s got another good run.






















[video=youtube;SpTIlqTNAtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpTIlqTNAtg[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

Workin hard.
















[video=youtube;vqixTS4Iiak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqixTS4Iiak[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

A bit of noodling and job done.
















[video=youtube;9Ueiu1oa1tM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ueiu1oa1tM[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

A ported 461R doing its thing
Semi chisel skip chain 28'' 8 pin in Redgum.:msp_smile:

[video=youtube;B89YDfyp84k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B89YDfyp84k[/video]


----------



## Typhke

Stihlman441 said:


> A ported 461R doing its thing
> Semi chisel skip chain 28'' 8 pin in Redgum.:msp_smile:
> 
> [video=youtube;B89YDfyp84k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B89YDfyp84k[/video]



That's nice! I thought you said the wood was hard? :msp_sneaky:

I think I need to go on holiday to Australia next year and sneak off to see some cutting done! You sure got an awesome thread here and seems like lots of work with lots of toys!


----------



## Stihlman441

Sharp chain and this bit was half green.
Yell out if ya come to Ozz i will find you some wood.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Sharp chain and this bit was half green.
> Yell out if ya come to Ozz i will find you some wood.



Find him some dead Yellow Box and give him a loop of square ground


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya and a dozen files.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya and a dozen files.



And a fire extinguisher for when your bar catches alight


----------



## Rudolf73

MCW said:


> And a fire extinguisher for when your bar catches alight



Hey that happened to me once, its the last time I use vodka to dilute my bar oil in winter.


----------



## deepsouth

We'll send him on tour.

Start in Vic, then over to Matt in SA, if he survives Snowtown, then a quick lap of Tassie with moi, then back to NSW, and then if he's been bad he gets sent to McBob :msp_wink:

Lots of hardwood to play with there :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Typhke

Stihlman441 said:


> Sharp chain and this bit was half green.
> Yell out if ya come to Ozz i will find you some wood.





MCW said:


> Find him some dead Yellow Box and give him a loop of square ground


I run round tooth chains 99% of the time even, only got 2 chains with square tooth  So I'm already used to that 


Stihlman441 said:


> Ya and a dozen files.





MCW said:


> And a fire extinguisher for when your bar catches alight





Rudolf73 said:


> Hey that happened to me once, its the last time I use vodka to dilute my bar oil in winter.





deepsouth said:


> We'll send him on tour.
> 
> Start in Vic, then over to Matt in SA, if he survives Snowtown, then a quick lap of Tassie with moi, then back to NSW, and then if he's been bad he gets sent to McBob :msp_wink:
> 
> Lots of hardwood to play with there :msp_biggrin:



Perfect starting plans here to start a holiday camp! 
A few weeks long:
-testing out chainsaws and chains in really tough wood
-some filing lessons for the ones that want one
-big @ss bonfire at the evenings with some vodka to end the day 
-throw in some nice milling days


----------



## Stihlman441

This is what im talking about Oak on the top Yellowbox at the bottom.:msp_scared:

[video=youtube;THgruXAoqL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THgruXAoqL0[/video]


----------



## Mastermind

That damn oak is like pine to that yellow box. 

Wow.


----------



## Typhke

Stihlman441 said:


> This is what im talking about Oak on the top Yellowbox at the bottom.:msp_scared:


I recognize that movie, seen it a while ago, that's a nice comparison. I was just joking but I would love to try some Aussie hardwoods in the future.

The density of yellowbox when dry would be around 1100 kg/m³ while the European oak is around 750 kg/m³ so that says enough. The switch for me from oak to yellowbox would be the same as from our local softwood to oak. But that's just more run time! :msp_biggrin: Keeps you in shape!


----------



## Stihlman441

Thats a prime example of when we (Ozzys) ask for a ported saw with *torque* you can see why.


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> Thats a prime example of when we (Ozzys) ask for a ported saw with *torque* you can see why.



My middle name is Torque.


----------



## Officer's Match

Mastermind said:


> My middle name is Torque.



Well of course, you were in the Monkees.


----------



## tdi-rick

Mastermind said:


> That damn oak is like pine to that yellow box.
> 
> Wow.



Yep. 

Red Gum is about the same hardness/density as Black Locust and feels like balsa when cutting compared to any of the Box's.

I keep getting the urge to raise the exhaust slightly in my 7901, then put a longer bar on in some Yellow or White Box and go "hmm, maybe not" as it does require a light touch at times.


----------



## KiwiBro

Stihlman441 said:


> Another nice tree,stump this one i was supprised how solid it was.
> Ya would of made a good slabbing log but i havnt got anything close to doing this size stuff.
> The 880s got another good run.


Is that like an outback daytime safety flare? Red smoke blowing in the breeze. Can the planes still hear the saw if you get lost at night or do you just drain the bar oil and keep cutting?


----------



## splitpost

That's probly one of the best if not the best compare vid around ,showing the diff between cuts in one ,you can see the difference in the chip size as the chain progresses through the two types of timber,people carry on about chain sharpness thinking its the only factor when looking at chip size,they forget or don't know what hard wood really is,thanks Andrew


----------



## deepsouth

Mastermind said:


> My middle name is Talk.



fixed :tongue2:

Just because talk and torque sound about the same.... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## MCW

You only have to post videos on Youtube cutting Aussie hardwoods to realise just how many people from across the world have absolutely no idea what they're looking at. They've been taught from day one that dust means a blunt chain.
I've gotten sick of replying to these know it all knobs on Youtube. I even saw one comment the other day from another Aussie's video when this peanut has told him to sharpen his chain. The guy has replied saying it was brand new chain. Knobhead has replied saying "everybody says it's new chain when they're throwing dust". I wanted to climb in the computer screen and b1tchslap him.


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> I've gotten sick of replying to these know it all knobs on Youtube. I even saw one comment the other day from another Aussie's video when this peanut has told him to sharpen his chain. The guy has replied saying it was brand new chain. Knobhead has replied saying "everybody says it's new chain when they're throwing dust". I wanted to climb in the computer screen and b1tchslap him.



Matt, it's not just cutting vids, youtube comments seems to bring out all the wankers.


It's obvious why some people just turn the comments off, I would if I bothered posting anything, it's just not worth the negativity.


----------



## tdi-rick

Officer's Match said:


> Well of course, you were in the Monkees.




That was just too clever to slip past.
At least it made me laugh this morning when I read it  

The Monkees - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Peter Tork - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pete Tork, second from right between Davy Jones and Mike Nesmith


----------



## David (saltas)

tdi-rick said:


> That was just too clever to slip past.
> At least it made me laugh this morning when I read it
> 
> The Monkees - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Peter Tork - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Pete Tork, second from right between Davy Jones and Mike Nesmith



Never explain a joke

It makes others look stupid and the resent being embarrassed by some clever 61ck


----------



## splitpost

MCW said:


> You only have to post videos on Youtube cutting Aussie hardwoods to realise just how many people from across the world have absolutely no idea what they're looking at. They've been taught from day one that dust means a blunt chain.
> I've gotten sick of replying to these know it all knobs on Youtube. I even saw one comment the other day from another Aussie's video when this peanut has told him to sharpen his chain. The guy has replied saying it was brand new chain. Knobhead has replied saying "everybody says it's new chain when they're throwing dust". I wanted to climb in the computer screen and b1tchslap him.


yep,actually seen it first hand also



tdi-rick said:


> Matt, it's not just cutting vids, youtube comments seems to bring out all the wankers.
> 
> 
> It's obvious why some people just turn the comments off, I would if I bothered posting anything, it's just not worth the negativity.



yeh and its those knobs that don't post vids yet are the worlds biggest experts


----------



## Officer's Match

David (saltas) said:


> Never explain a joke
> 
> It makes others look stupid and the resent being embarrassed by some clever 61ck



Nahh, I'm just glad someone was old enough (like me) to get it.


----------



## Rudolf73

Yeah that crossed my mind just the other day, youtube has become such a great resource for both learning and laughs. Unfortunately all the low-life half wits feel the need to run their mouth at every opportunity and leave the poor author to defend themselves in hope that they are not further ridiculed by the remaining a$$ hats. I guess some people just can't play nice...



But for those on here who do post videos, thanks for the great work. It makes the whole internet chainsaw surfing a lot more fun :msp_thumbup:


----------



## splitpost

Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah that crossed my mind just the other day, youtube has become such a great resource for both learning and laughs. Unfortunately all the low-life half wits feel the need to run their mouth at every opportunity and leave the poor author to defend themselves in hope that they are not further ridiculed by the remaining a$$ hats. I guess some people just can't play nice...
> 
> 
> 
> But for those on here who do post videos, thanks for the great work. It makes the whole internet chainsaw surfing a lot more fun :msp_thumbup:



I think in the future i'll just disable the comments doovalacky on tube,seems to also reduce the dicck head factor if you don't make it public just give the link in whatever post and leave it at that


----------



## Rudolf73

splitpost said:


> I think in the future i'll just disable the comments doovalacky on tube,seems to also reduce the dicck head factor if you don't make it public just give the link in whatever post and leave it at that



Yup that's what I do, keep it private and then only AS members with the link can see it. That's fine by my, I don't really care about anyone one else not seeing them, especially the youtube armchair heros.


----------



## Mastermind

Just play with the tossers......I give em hell. :msp_wink:


----------



## tdi-rick

David (saltas) said:


> Never explain a joke
> 
> It makes others look stupid and the resent being embarrassed by some clever 61ck



I'm sure Matt didn't mind 



















(At this rate he's going to triple the price on my next order _and_ strike me off the Chrissy card list)


----------



## Stihlman441

A blokes been on a trip to Darwin did some fishing,shooting as you do i shall put some pics up.
Brothers new Ranger with all the fruit and trick bits on it.






Stuck for a bit.


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> A blokes been on a trip to Darwin did some fishing,shooting as you do i shall put some pics up.
> Brothers new Ranger with all the fruit and trick bits on it.



Clearly needs more cup holders and what is that thingamgig box on rails and off the back,,,, fridge or designer travel luggage ?

do like the winch cable under flippy number plate 

post pic of your conquest the girls and critters nailed


----------



## Stihlman441

Nice scrub bull,youg buff and the 180 grain failsafe from the .300 win mag found in the skin on the far side of the buff.


----------



## Stihlman441

derwoodii said:


> Clearly needs more cup holders and what is that thingamgig box on rails and off the back,,,, fridge or designer travel luggage ?
> 
> do like the winch cable under flippy number plate
> 
> post pic of your conquest the girls and critters nailed



Smicko fridge slide,you cant reach in the fridge when its on top of the draws,to push back in pull blue handle and the hydrolic cylinders do all the work it lifts then pushes back.


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> Nice scrub bull,youg buff and the 180 grain failsafe from the .300 win mag found in the skin on the far side of the buff.
> 
> 4[/IMG]



how you go stalking a critter like that? do need local intel and hunting tricks, set up wait in hide or are they easy to find and move on too.


ah page 100 I win door prize meat tray


----------



## Stihlman441

These bulls are feral and get a bit irate at times,when they pin point you and they start snorting, stomping and rubbing there horns in the dirt its time to shoot or leave. 
The trick is to find one bye himself so there is no chance of others getting grumpy and these things are very large tough animals that dont see poeple very offten..There eye sight is ordinary if you don't move with the camo cloths all is good but there smell is spot on,if they smell you but cant see you they get upset very quickly.


----------



## Stihlman441

Heaps of pigs about,two of us got 22 with out to much effort.


----------



## Stihlman441

Other things to look at.
















Buff,chicken and venison in the back yard while fishing,had the crab pots in as well.


----------



## derwoodii

you gotta put that croc n girl n glass tube on WTF page  thats just a tip top picture of how big them beasties are 


Nice bunch of sheilas lad, I picked the one 4 left as the horniest go'a, sure hope ya didnt flogg out the flange gasket out before i git me chance :msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> Heaps of pigs about,two of us got 22 with out to much effort.



Do y'all eat the wild pigs? I find em very tasty. :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihlman441

A very young sow at times,there is allways the consern about desease but.


----------



## tdi-rick

Stihlman441 said:


> A very young sow at times,there is allways the consern about desease but.



Which is why all the ones killed for the HC chillers must have the heart and lungs retained.

Randy, there was a flourishing export market for wild pig here with it mostly going to Germany.

I think a combination of the GFC and our soaring $ killed it.


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> Which is why all the ones killed for the HC chillers must have the heart and lungs retained.
> 
> Randy, there was a flourishing export market for wild pig here with it mostly going to Germany.
> 
> I think a combination of the GFC and our soaring $ killed it.



I think animal libbers may have had an influence too Rick as they were pretty proactive overseas saying that our meat preparation in the field was poor which could result in food poisoning.


----------



## tdi-rick

Hadn't heard that argument Matt but it doesn't surprise me.

It's a lot like the argument of extreme OS animal welfare groups saying Eastern Grey and Western Red Roos are endangered.....

In some areas numbers _are_ low with too many licenses available, but overall endangered ? give me a break, you just need to see the roadkill virtually everywhere


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> Hadn't heard that argument Matt but it doesn't surprise me.



Yeah mate. They used the food poisoning argument overseas (in Russia I think) to limit roo meat sales. To the best of my knowledge it actually had an effect on overall sales too.


----------



## ncpete

Stihlman441 said:


> A blokes been on a trip to Darwin did some fishing,shooting as you do i shall put some pics up.
> Brothers new Ranger with all the fruit and trick bits on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck for a bit.



I was just wondering if anyone had gotten the new Ranger yet, what with all the talk, and the fact that I have spent my free time for the last five days reading this thread. Sweet looking rig, wish we could get that here in the States, especially with the diesel. Would also love to have a Falcon Ute. watched too many videos of those doing things I would just be afraid of breaking anything else.


----------



## Stihlman441

Back into the wood again.

[video=youtube;ZxQYyglbsr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxQYyglbsr4[/video]


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Back into the wood again.



It's a shame you aren't milling those mate


----------



## Stihlman441

To big for me mate,maybe you need to bring your gear down for weekend.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> To big for me mate,maybe you need to bring your gear down for weekend.



Don't tempt me old son, don't tempt me...


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> Back into the wood again.
> 
> [video=youtube;ZxQYyglbsr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxQYyglbsr4[/video]




dam thing didn't wanna let go n over eh a wee unorthodox but so was that trunk got it done so well done..


----------



## Stihlman441

Old style air filter on a new model 880 what a joke.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Old style air filter on a new model 880 what a joke.



Yep. That's why Stihl started fitting the older Extreme Conditions Filter Kits under warranty a while ago prior to the HD2 coming on board. There were a lot of MS880 failures due to dust ingression like in your photos.
People that say wood dust can't hurt saws need to do more cutting in Redgum


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> Old style air filter on a new model 880 what a joke.



not sure I see a problem would not fine red gum wood dust burn hot and well add power :msp_w00t:


----------



## bezza1

well i have some good news for you Andrew the stihl rep cam into work and i was chatting to him about the 661 he said that it should hit the shelf's in November / December
and my HD2 filter on my new 461 died the glue fell apart
nice job on the redgum


----------



## KiwiBro

MCW said:


> It's a shame you aren't milling those mate


Do you think NZ customs will let you in with your saws for a week next Summer? Max about 1.5m wide but most about 1m...at this stage, subject to expansion between now and then if I'm lucky as more wood scores are made. Wood is still standing or I've done the cut and run routine with owners blessing provided I finish them off next Summer.

Ran out of $ this Summer to set up a CS mill and get into them. Gutted about that.


----------



## sun64

bezza1 said:


> well i have some good news for you Andrew the stihl rep cam into work and i was chatting to him about the 661 he said that it should hit the shelf's in November / December
> and my HD2 filter on my new 461 died the glue fell apart
> nice job on the redgum



Don't tell Andrew, now he will get a new 661 and try flogging off his old big bore unit to some unsuspecting member :msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind

I'm looking forward to the 661........I hope it's built like the 461.


----------



## deye223

Mastermind said:


> I'm looking forward to the 661........I hope it's built like the 461.



me too randy :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441

Me too 

I will keep my BB kit 660 for milling.


----------



## porsche965

I have never seen dust get by a filter like that. Incredible. You Aussies sure have the mean elements for chainsaw. One would think Stihl would have a testing facility in Australia, passes there should pass anywhere.

Great pics and vid.


----------



## MCW

derwoodii said:


> not sure I see a problem would not fine red gum wood dust burn hot and well add power :msp_w00t:



I've heard it can increase octane by 5 points.



KiwiBro said:


> Do you think NZ customs will let you in with your saws for a week next Summer? Max about 1.5m wide but most about 1m...at this stage, subject to expansion between now and then if I'm lucky as more wood scores are made. Wood is still standing or I've done the cut and run routine with owners blessing provided I finish them off next Summer.
> 
> Ran out of $ this Summer to set up a CS mill and get into them. Gutted about that.



I doubt they'd let me in mate. Probably tell me that some dude called Tony has already chopped everything up.



porsche965 said:


> I have never seen dust get by a filter like that. Incredible. You Aussies sure have the mean elements for chainsaw. One would think Stihl would have a testing facility in Australia, passes there should pass anywhere.



Redgum dust is the worst  You may remember a few years ago now where a few of us Aussies were in continuous arguments with some of the US members that doubted our wood dust was going straight through the element material itself. I can't remember how many times I was told to sharpen my chain and grease around the filter base. Stihl do a lot of testing here and unlike Husqvarna actually give half an arse about dust ingression in their saws. Dolmar are the only other manufacturer apart from Stihl's HD2 that have a filter that will stop this stuff without being oiled.


----------



## Stihlman441

This Redgum is a bit different looking.


----------



## bezza1

Stihlman441 said:


> This Redgum is a bit different looking.



if that side branch is not hollow it would make a awesome bar with that curve 
are you gunna cut it ???


----------



## MCW

You've got to love how these big gums end up all gnarly when they are out on their own in a paddock with no competition for sunlight.
You won't see this sort of variation in a pine tree.
Same deal down through the Barossa Valley in SA. Probably the only trees I've ever looked at and haven't thought of how I'd cut them down


----------



## Stihlman441

It is hollow and there is NO cutting standing green trees on this property.:msp_smile:


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> It is hollow and there is NO cutting standing green trees on this property.:msp_smile:



You'd be a big black man's boyfriend in jail Andrew if your saw was even leant against one of those trees


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> It is hollow and there is NO cutting standing green trees on this property.:msp_smile:



MAAATTEE, come on, just chuck a few chunks of dead logs at the base, light er up like some of your other photos and Bobs yer uncle, she will be dead in no time, or look like it.
Then get the 880 into it.
No probs , just think outside the square mate


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya mate its a crime to even think about felling these massive old trees,there is plenty of fallen branches to keep me going and some of them are on the large size.We got 4mtrs out of one branch that had fallen off today.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Old style air filter on a new model 880 what a joke.



*WoW*


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya mate its a crime to even think about felling these massive old trees,there is plenty of fallen branches to keep me going and some of them are on the large size.We got 4mtrs out of one branch that had fallen off today.



Yeah, my sister has a tree at her 5 acre shack in Tassie that is huge and kind of wind blow from the 9 mile beach.
My brother in law wanted to cut it down but I ended up climbing it ( some years ago )and removing the large dead limbs where his kids had their play swings underneath.
Was a shame to remove it.
A nice feature it is now.


----------



## Mastermind

Y'all got some weird trees. 

:msp_smile:


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep still cutting wood,this is the end of that large tree from Monday we ended up with 16 mtrs from it.Finished today blocking,noodling,splitting and delivering.:smile2:
Using the 880 to noodle 2 foot thick blocks,:msp_thumbup:

















On the move


----------



## MCW

Big piles of Redgum woodchips kick ass.


----------



## Stihlman441

sun64 said:


> MAAATTEE, come on, just chuck a few chunks of dead logs at the base, light er up like some of your other photos and Bobs yer uncle, she will be dead in no time, or look like it.
> Then get the 880 into it.
> No probs , just think outside the square mate



There is some truth in that.
I have seen around here in the crop paddocks they push all the fallen branches up under the trees,then when they burn the stubble yep the tree catches fire and thats it.Next year they dont have to go around it with boom sprays or seeders,ect.:msp_sad:


----------



## Stihlman441

Before and after pics or stump after 4 days of burning.











More cleaning up






Lunch time


----------



## Stihlman441

New tractor transporter.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> New tractor transporter.



That Cruiser sure earns its keep.


----------



## deepsouth

And I haven't seen it towing the falcoon out of a boggy patch yet either


----------



## Rudolf73

deepsouth said:


> And I haven't seen it towing the falcoon out of a boggy patch yet either



Its got diff lock remember :msp_biggrin:



I think its an RTV


----------



## Stihlman441

Thanks blokes been luckly for awhile know ya will put the mozz on me diff lock and all.


----------



## deepsouth

Stihlman441 said:


> Thanks blokes been luckly for awhile know ya will put the mozz on me diff lock and all.



Just means you're not trying hard enough 

One set of tyres I run are Simex centipedes.... Aka nature rapers. They are very agricultural if you haven't seen them, and even locked, I dropped them to about 14psi to get up a black soil hill towing a good ton and a bit of wood in the rain. Wasn't looking forward to a recovery if I didn't make it, as my mate in his defender chewed it up going first.


----------



## Rudolf73

deepsouth said:


> Just means you're not trying hard enough
> 
> One set of tyres I run are Simex centipedes.... Aka nature rapers. They are very agricultural if you haven't seen them, and even locked, I dropped them to about 14psi to get up a black soil hill towing a good ton and a bit of wood in the rain. Wasn't looking forward to a recovery if I didn't make it, as my mate in his *defender* chewed it up going first.



Gotta watch those Defender blokes on the 4wd tracks... :rolleyes2:


----------



## Stihlman441

deepsouth said:


> Just means you're not trying hard enough
> 
> One set of tyres I run are Simex centipedes.... Aka nature rapers. They are very agricultural if you haven't seen them, and even locked, I dropped them to about 14psi to get up a black soil hill towing a good ton and a bit of wood in the rain. Wasn't looking forward to a recovery if I didn't make it, as my mate in his defender chewed it up going first.



Them tyres not cheap my friend.


----------



## Karl Robbers

Rudolf73 said:


> That Cruiser sure earns its keep.


She'd be right up at maximum capacity, (legal), wouldn't she?


----------



## Rudolf73

Karl Robbers said:


> She'd be right up at maximum capacity, (legal), wouldn't she?



Sometimes a little bit over.


----------



## Karl Robbers

Rudolf73 said:


> Sometimes a little bit over.


I had a feeling that may be the case


----------



## Rudolf73

Karl Robbers said:


> I had a feeling that may be the case



But its a toyota so no worries :biggrin:


----------



## deepsouth

Stihlman441 said:


> Them tyres not cheap my friend.



Nope, and I wasn't the first owner of this set of 35" either....

They'd look funny on a falcoon too. But saying that I know of a bloke who fitted some 29" dia centipedes to a iO Pajero.... With a lift. That looked funny 

Actually here's some pics from the trip: just pick through the report or read it all.... Osterley – Sep 2012 | 4WD'ing – The family way


----------



## Stihlman441

Nice pics in there,i think the rum helped ya get up that hill.


----------



## deepsouth

Rum? What rum?

I only see the word run in that trip report, nor any black cans 

I can say that both of us are big bundy drinkers..... And there would of been cans consumed with lunch, but not prior...... Too busy, then working too hard to get back to gravel led roads. 
All this was on private property too....


----------



## Stihlman441

I saw bundy rum can.


----------



## deepsouth

Stihlman441 said:


> I saw bundy rum can.



Eagle eyes.... :msp_scared:

That was in the afternoon when we went pulling logs left in piles by the logger who went in a couple of years prior and we didn't go off the gravelled roads again.... Due to the rain.


----------



## Stihlman441

A blokes at it again got orders to fill so get stuck in.


----------



## Stihlman441

This big Redgum has fallen over the boundary fence so needs sorting out,this thing is about 6 and a haft foot diameter.
Matt how big can ya mill ?.


----------



## MCW

Um...
Can't mill that big mate. 55" max with my current setup but with the 72" and a new set of rails probably 65-68".
Nice tree. Did you push it over yourself?


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> This big Redgum has fallen over the boundary fence so needs sorting out,this thing is about 6 and a haft foot diameter.
> Matt how big can ya mill ?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



when you slice it can you count the rings ?

Ok lads competition time nearest the pin lets see hmm 243 years old there's a reason I picked that number as well 


Dendrochronology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

9th International Conference on Dendrochronology | 14-20 January 2014 | Melbourne Australia


----------



## MCW

derwoodii said:


> when you slice it can you count the rings ?
> 
> Ok lads competition time nearest the pin lets see hmm 243 years old there's a reason I picked that number as well



.243 Winchester???

I'l go 215 years old.


----------



## derwoodii

MCW said:


> .243 Winchester???
> 
> I'l go 215 years old.



good calibure but no was thinkin 1770 if my maths is right...215 ok game is on for all player before dear stihman gets cutting


----------



## Rudolf73

195 :msp_wink:

Oh and nice bit of firewood.


----------



## derwoodii

we all shootin around the same target 200 years she had seen Haleys comet pass over head 2 maybe three times before she fell


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Um...
> Can't mill that big mate. 55" max with my current setup but with the 72" and a new set of rails probably 65-68".
> Nice tree. Did you push it over yourself?



Na mate was a bit windy yestey,i had nothing to do with it but have the job of fixin it.


----------



## David (saltas)

derwoodii said:


> when you slice it can you count the rings ?
> 
> Ok lads competition time nearest the pin lets see hmm 243 years old there's a reason I picked that number as well
> 
> 
> Dendrochronology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 9th International Conference on Dendrochronology | 14-20 January 2014 | Melbourne Australia



Dendrochronology is a measure of climate and this is only accurate for working out the age of a tree if the climate is the same year in year out this means it is highly probable in temperate climates a ring = a year, but it is also true that in tropical climates it is a record how many times a tree flushed and this can be two and three times a year.

I will go 400 years just to be different from the rest of you


----------



## derwoodii

David (saltas) said:


> Dendrochronology is a measure of climate and this is only accurate for working out the age of a tree if the climate is the same year in year out this means it is highly probable in temperate climates a ring = a year, but it is also true that in tropical climates it is a record how many times a tree flushed and this can be two and three times a year.
> 
> I will go 400 years just to be different from the rest of you



yeah reading rings is not as easy as 1 2 3 but as this log is green not dry which can help define rings and its from southern OZ it may just allow dear Stihlman to get a close enuff estimate of numbers,,,, er um that's if he can count that high,,,, sir you may need to take yer boots off or bring a blackboard n chalk lad :msp_biggrin:

you can often see past years eg 73 & 81 of drought and plenty 84 & 96-98 show in the rings as good or poor times 

The oldest I soxed was 350 old red gum and it was a stupid act cuz I though was decayed and dodgy over a school yard but once down it was only rot on trunk surface and Codit had held it firm. That tree could still be there 200 plus years if I known better.


----------



## sun64

I will have a crack at the age of the tree at 180 years old


----------



## derwoodii

Ok on the board for nearest the pin estimate years 

Sun64 180 
Saltas 400
Rudy 195
MCW 215 
Derwood 243 

Sportsbet will be on it soon covering the spread

Flippin cold today a chill in the air even as i work muckin out the chook shed me nose is telling me its about 7c - 0 when the wind blows up me shirt


----------



## Stihlman441

Im tipping 350 years will get onto that during the week.

Been splitting afew loads over the weekend even cond the boss's (wives) into helping.


----------



## derwoodii

Ok update nearest the pin estimate years 

Sun64 180 
Saltas 400
Rudy 195
MCW 215 
Derwood 243 
Stilhman 350 are you taking a handicap for onsite and local knowledge ?

the table still open lads till 441 starts his saw git on for the glory of guessing


----------



## Stihlman441

I dont need a handicap i am all ready one.:msp_biggrin:

I think i will cut the butt part off of the tree on Wednesday to enable the fence to be repaired.

Maybe Matt can mill it when he comes down.


----------



## scallywag

derwoodii said:


> Ok on the board for nearest the pin estimate years
> 
> Sun64 180
> Saltas 400
> Rudy 195
> MCW 215
> Derwood 243
> 
> Sportsbet will be on it soon covering the spread
> 
> Flippin cold today a chill in the air even as i work muckin out the chook shed me nose is telling me its about 7c - 0 when the wind blows up me shirt



Put me down for 450.


----------



## gmax

I'll go 300


----------



## VinceGU05

derwoodii said:


> Ok update nearest the pin estimate years
> 
> Sun64 180
> Saltas 400
> Rudy 195
> MCW 215
> Derwood 243
> Stilhman 350 are you taking a handicap for onsite and local knowledge ?
> 
> the table still open lads till 441 starts his saw git on for the glory of guessing



I am guessing 325. 

You find some awesome Redgum Stihlman!!!


----------



## derwoodii

ok let me git a pencil hmm we got 

Sun64 180 
Saltas 400
Rudy 195
MCW 215 
Derwood 243 
Stilhman 350 
now 
Vince 325
Gmax 300
Scallwag 450

some water ragged rubbed over the log cut can help define them rings 441


----------



## Stihlman441

Right o i will take a pic and you can count.


----------



## Officer's Match

I'm in at 275.


----------



## derwoodii

tonite at my small bore range a fella had hand made sweet stock slab of red gum on a Martini 22lr deep opals of reds and all gawnly fissures 

this game is iron sight only no bag or rest prone 50m doing a online comp happy nuff room to improve but have to beat 30x2 so not likely 








Sun64 180 
Saltas 400
Rudy 195
MCW 215 
Derwood 243 
Stilhman 350 
Vince 325
Gmax 300
Scallwag 450
Officer's Match 275.


----------



## Mastermind

280


----------



## MCW

As far as Matt milling this log up I believe Andrew may be hanging off the other end of the mill helping Matt push the bastard.
I might even sharpen the chain to make it easier for you 



Mastermind said:


> 280



Australians only Randy. Sorry old son. I mean how is Andrew ever going to send you the first prize of a custom handmade polished Redgum dinner table when you are in the US?


----------



## Mastermind

MCW said:


> Australians only Randy. Sorry old son. I mean how is Andrew ever going to send you the first prize of a custom handmade polished Redgum dinner table when you are in the US?



Just sticking my guess in there Matt......

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihlman441

That will be easy to mill Matt,its green as, a couple of beers youl be right.:msp_rolleyes:

If you win Randy you can port two of them new 661s and bring um over to see how they cutting Ozzy hard woods.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## derwoodii

Sun64 180 
Saltas 400
Rudy 195
MCW 215 
Derwood 243 
Stilhman 350 
Vince 325
Gmax 300
Scallwag 450
Officer's Match 275.
Mastermind 280 judges wild card entry


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> That will be easy to mill Matt,its green as, a couple of beers youl be right.:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> If you win Randy you can port two of them new 661s and bring um over to see how they cutting Ozzy hard woods.:msp_biggrin:



I pay freight and I'll deliver. 

I'd even hang out a week or so to work off my vittles. :msp_wink:


----------



## MCW

Mastermind said:


> I pay freight and I'll deliver.
> 
> I'd even hang out a week or so to work off my vittles. :msp_wink:



I'm pretty sure accomodation won't be a problem if you ever visit Australia.


----------



## Stihlman441

Choosing which place or places to stay may be the problem.


----------



## sun64

Dunno whether I could afford to keep Randy in pie for his whole duration if he stayed over here.
Some of his taste in pie would be pricey over here with what he likes


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Dunno whether I could afford to keep Randy in pie for his whole duration if he stayed over here.
> Some of his taste in pie would be pricey over here with what he likes



There are certainly varying levels of fur pie, that's for sure...


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> There are certainly varying levels of fur pie, that's for sure...




You're showing your age, it's said that young blokes under 25 have never witness a fur pie at all, it's Brazilians and less these days


----------



## Rudolf73

And here I thought Matt was talking about home made possum pie :msp_unsure:


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> You're showing your age, it's said that young blokes under 25 have never witness a fur pie at all, it's Brazilians and less these days



I found one on the interwebs Rick. Frightened the crap out of me...


----------



## tdi-rick

MCW said:


> I found one on the interwebs Rick. Frightened the crap out of me...



Just SMS'd you a VW Beetle version


----------



## Stihlman441

Yar arr umm good luck with counting the rings on this thing,this is with a 50'' bar.


----------



## Stihlman441

Afew more


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep more


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Yar arr umm good luck with counting the rings on this thing,this is with a 50'' bar.



So what you're saying Andrew is that I win by default then?


----------



## Stihlman441

? say what how do ya work that out,i think 215 was your estimate.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


>



Did you have to hold your thumb over the end to whizz that high Andrew?


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> ? say what how do ya work that out,i think 215 was your estimate.



Well if you're not going to count it somebody has to win so it might as well be me


----------



## Stihlman441

I tell ya what when you get here you can be the offical judge counter person a.:smile2:


----------



## derwoodii

yeah we may have to sound the protest siren for this race. I'll get in the stewards they can semaphore the official DNF result

441 can / could you in the clearer patch LHS below the crack I see count what rings you can & extrapolate a ball park number over the diameter

just asking nay big deal if a pain


----------



## sun64

Nah, I recon I win.
There are no more than 180 rings MAX.
Cheers Andrew, the table and chairs will be great
Thanks Mate


----------



## Mastermind

sun64 said:


> Nah, I recon I win.
> There are no more than 180 rings MAX.
> Cheers Andrew, the table and chairs will be great
> Thanks Mate



Nope.......I'm gonna win. Me and the wife will drive over and pick up our new table. :msp_wink:


----------



## MCW

Mastermind said:


> Nope.......I'm gonna win. Me and the wife will drive over and pick up our new table. :msp_wink:



I know you 'mericans can sometimes be a bit unedumacated with the wider world but you are aware there's an ocean in between you and Andrew no?


----------



## Mastermind

MCW said:


> I know you 'mericans can sometimes be a bit unedumacated with the wider world but you are aware there's *an ocean* in between you and Andrew no?



Really? 

What's that?


----------



## Stihlman441

A little differant this Redgum.


----------



## MCW

Mastermind said:


> Really?
> 
> What's that?



Sorry to come across a bit demeaning Randy. What I meant was bring your flippers and snorkel.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> A little differant this Redgum.



You've got to love Gums like these. This Redgum was probably laid over by wind or a cow or something as a sapling without snapping off at the base and then apical dominance kicked in and it started growing skywards again.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya runs north south would be nice with the last rays of a sunset on it,must try and do that one day.


----------



## Mastermind

MCW said:


> Sorry to come across a bit demeaning Randy. What I meant was bring your flippers and snorkel.



I do likes me a challenge and stuff ya know.


----------



## splitpost

Stihlman441 said:


> Afew more



nice scar tree,or was that where the dozer clipped it 50 years ago:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihlman441

Funny you say that,i found on the ground a front 4 x 4 diff lock cover in three bits,mud flap and glass probably a head light.:msp_unsure:


----------



## splitpost

Stihlman441 said:


> Funny you say that,i found on the ground a front 4 x 4 diff lock cover in three bits,mud flap and glass probably a head light.:msp_unsure:



Ah ha


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> A little differant this Redgum.



Andrew, you are such a wasted talent, you should be a photographer for sure with some of the beautiful photo's you post
Would be far easier than cutting it all up 
Cheers Wayne:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sun64

Mastermind said:


> Nope.......I'm gonna win. Me and the wife will drive over and pick up our new table. :msp_wink:



Randy, you be dreamin for shore
Stihlman 441 / 461 or 661 or whatever he goes by said if I paid the Falcon rego and 3 months of beer, I BE THE WINNER as he will obscure the tree rings so I win

Done deal mate, leave the flippers, snorkel, and mask at home :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihlman441

It wasnt 3 months of beer it was 13 months of beer.:msp_wink:


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> It wasnt 3 months of beer it was 13 months of beer.:msp_wink:



Nah mate, I remember the conversation after the carton I had and it was 3 months for sure:msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind

sun64 said:


> Randy, you be dreamin for shore
> Stihlman 441 / 461 or 661 or whatever he goes by said if I paid the Falcon rego and 3 months of beer, I BE THE WINNER as he will obscure the tree rings so I win
> 
> Done deal mate, leave the flippers, snorkel, and mask at home :msp_wink:





Stihlman441 said:


> It wasnt 3 months of beer it was 13 months of beer.:msp_wink:





sun64 said:


> Nah mate, I remember the conversation after the carton I had and it was 3 months for sure:msp_w00t:



Oh it's a rigged sorta deal huh........PM sent.


----------



## sun64

Mastermind said:


> Oh it's a rigged sorta deal huh........PM sent.



Weeel, us Aussie boys gotta stick together, cant have Uncle Sam muscling in on the action over here


----------



## deepsouth

Stihlman441 said:


> It wasnt 3 months of beer it was 13 months of beer.:msp_wink:



Easy, buy you a carton of west end and it will last as you'll only get through 1 mouthful.... And even spit that out :msp_wink:


----------



## MCW

deepsouth said:


> Easy, buy you a carton of west end and it will last as you'll only get through 1 mouthful.... And even spit that out :msp_wink:



Oi!!! That's the beer of my people!!! Watch your mouth down there ya mongrel!!!

You only think it's crap because you're spoilt with Boags and Cascade.

Actually West End really is crap. Only one step above VB and Cascade Premium is one of the best beers out there...


----------



## gmax

West end...might be useful as a detergent in my ultrasonic, horrid stuff


----------



## tjcoogan

MCW said:


> Actually West End really is crap.



You got that right right Matt alongside Kakadu larger and Emu bitter. Nuthin wrong with VB it's got the old taste back. I worked with a fell years back in SA that loved drinking what he called the DMF (drinking mans friend) we would call into the bottlo and pick up the warmest case of Coopers Blue they had and guzzle them down while fixing bug smashers at Parafield. Whoops maybe I shouldn't have said that!


----------



## MCW

Do any of you guys remember West End Super? You'd only have a few and you'd wake up like you'd been poisoned. I had a heap of mates that ended up getting that crook on it that they 100% believed there was actually something wrong with it.


----------



## gmax

yeah I didn't think much of West End Super, I prefer Coopers pale ale or that Kozel dark ale is also nice


----------



## sun64

Seriously , there is something about you South Aussies. 
My wife is from there and the quality of beer is Sh#t
I remember drinking west end or whatever it was and a couple of others


----------



## gmax

sun64 said:


> Seriously , there is something about you South Aussies.
> My wife is from there and the quality of beer is Sh#t
> I remember drinking west end or whatever it was and a couple of others



Coopers is not Sh#t but the rest is


----------



## sun64

gmax said:


> Coopers is not Sh#t but the rest is



Sorry, but my laptop is going ape at times in the last few days, I could not change it or add to it, it just sent it off by itself.
I meant to ad to my statement but it seems to be doing what it likes these last few days, so frustrating trying to post anything
Coopers is ok, depends on which flavour but the other brands are not good advertising for SA.
Tassie beer is far superior any day to SA beers, the water and hops far exceed SA quality
Don't want to start a war but I like my beer and have been around the Aus States a fair bit, most States beer is better than South Ausies water


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Seriously , there is something about you South Aussies.
> My wife is from there and the quality of beer is Sh#t
> I remember drinking west end or whatever it was and a couple of others



How dare you Darwin Stubbie man!!!


----------



## gmax

sun64 said:


> Sorry, but my laptop is going ape at times in the last few days, I could not change it or add to it, it just sent it off by itself.
> I meant to ad to my statement but it seems to be doing what it likes these last few days, so frustrating trying to post anything
> Coopers is ok, depends on which flavour but the other brands are not good advertising for SA.
> Tassie beer is far superior any day to SA beers, the water and hops far exceed SA quality
> Don't want to start a war but I like my beer and have been around the Aus States a fair bit, most States beer is better than South Ausies water



Yep! our water is absolute chit, I have to run it through 3 filters just to stop scale build up in my coffee machine, Tassie beer is good stuff


----------



## Stihlman441

They have changed the can but it still tastes the same.


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> They have changed the can but it still tastes the same.



Man you are such a tease:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tjcoogan

Stihlman441 said:


> They have changed the can but it still tastes the same.



Thats a good start for a new thread the great Aussie beer drinkin ramblings


----------



## deepsouth

Haha, livened you lot up. 

Matt, you can't defend the indefensible of West End. Heck, even the locals prefer VB :msp_wink:

Tax return weekend, got a bit done tonight, shed loads more to go. Not fun, but there's moolah at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## MCW

deepsouth said:


> Matt, you can't defend the indefensible of West End. Heck, even the locals prefer VB :msp_wink:



Hah hah. I wouldn't dare. The West End Draught is drinkable (if you are lost in a desert, had your taste buds removed with a 9" grinder, and nearly dead from dehydration) but their other lines of beer are nasty.


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihlman441 said:


> They have changed the can but it still tastes the same.



never was a fan of CD and VB up until a few years ago. started on CD and now VB has gone back to and i reckon improved the old recipe, i very much enjoy it!


----------



## Stihlman441

Processed two more nice Redgums over the weekend.


----------



## VinceGU05

Hey Andrew; Are you asking farmers if they still want these dead old gums or are they coming to you to get rid of them. ?


----------



## Stihlman441

They are about to plant 65000 seadlings in 38 kms of fenced off plantasoins,habitat trees (wilth hollows ect) that are not in the way of croping machinery are left alone.We have only done 3 or 4 standing ones that were in a plantasoin or near gates and lane ways.


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihlman441 said:


> They are about to plant 65000 seadlings in 38 kms of fenced off plantasoins,habitat trees (wilth hollows ect) that are not in the way of croping machinery are left alone.We have only done 3 or 4 standing ones that were in a plantasoin or near gates and lane ways.



Ok, cool.


----------



## scallywag

So what was the result of the ring count on that old gum? who won?


----------



## Stihlman441

I put a pic up but ya go for your life to hard that one.


----------



## scallywag

Stihlman441 said:


> I put a pic up but ya go for your life to hard that one.



Ah, it's a ring in!


----------



## Stihlman441

Ha blokes,had that South Australian bloke over for the weekend you know the one with the Huskys,Dolmars can hold that against him but hes not a bad sort of bloke.






He kindley brang along his mill so we did a bit of milling,played with each others saws and even cut some wood,i hope he had a good time i know i did.


----------



## VinceGU05

Thought you two were very quiet this weekend here on AS. Great photos once again. 
And good to see another patrol.


----------



## Stihlman441

Got some Sugergums to do,will keep me out of truble for a bit.
That MSA 200 C elec saw ya can get about 45mins out of one charge.


----------



## derwoodii

that a nice sized grove of wood right there to chew though 

been cold nuff for yer out west eh lad strike me the brezze had a chill as of late I'm burning me last good stuff this past few days almost time to start scrounge a few dead sticks when I see'em


----------



## MCW

I enjoyed myself too Andrew. Good to play with your saws 

I'll give everybody a run down on Andrew's saws compared to mine - as honest as I can be.

The most impressive saw I ran of Andrews was his stock MS460. Impressive because it had WAY more torque than I'd have thought.

I also ran his Masterminded MS241C and that was impressive. Not crazy modified but definitely something I'll consider getting done to my 241 in the future. Pulled really well and way better than stock. Nice setup for a work saw and pulled .325" full chisel on a 16" bar easily in green Redgum.

His modded 441C was impressive. It's no secret I don't like the balance of the 441's for falling but that's because I am used to Huskys and Dolmars. This thing had quick throttle response and despite only cutting smaller wood with a pretty dull chain I knew it had some balls. I doubt it would hang with my 7900 with longer bars but I'm pretty sure that by the end of the day in regard to production cutting/falling it would probably beat the Dolmar based on fuel economy alone. Also very very smooth under throttle. Hardly any vibes at all. The builder of this saw did a bloody good job in getting the balance right between speed and fuel economy. I would have liked to try this thing with a 32" bar to see how it went against the Dolmar but 100mph winds and 20" of rain hampered our cutting time a tad 

The 461 was the one saw I was really looking forward to. Once again good throttle response and excellent torque. Right there with the Dolmar as far as speed goes but a lot more torque down low. This thing was happily pulling hard down to 7,500rpm. It's been a while since I hung a tacho off my ported and pop upped Dolmar but pretty sure it would start to quit at about 8,500-9,000rpm. One thing I did notice immediately was the vibes - definitely more than the 441C and my 7900. It also pays to remember that my Dolmar is right at the top end for a work saw. At 210psi compression it would be tough to get much more out of it without it getting too hot. I'm pretty sure that Andrew's 461 had a bit more in the tank and if somebody went crazy on one of these I reckon it would hand my 7900 it's arse!

As always Stihl have it nailed with their filtration and spikes. It doesn't matter what angle you are on their spikes on the larger pro saws always seem to find something to bite into.

I didn't play with any of Andrew's other saws. He liked my 200T (as did Danny his crazy mate) and likened my ported 390XP to an MS660 (shame on you you bastard!) but the 7900 probably wasn't to his tastes - for some reason it was also running a bit rich which I fixed later on - must have been the cold weather. All in all he's got some well modified saws perfect for the work he's doing. Mastermind and mweba did a really good job on building his saws.

Also many people don't know this about Andrew but he's pretty handy in the kitchen too 

Oh on another note I had a meeting on the Friday morning (agricultural related) and then we both dropped into Ballantine Ammunition where they make shotgun shells. They also have their own shot tower for forming shot (pellets). This was really interesting and they were a good bunch of blokes to boot. I bought 2 x 2kg of powder and 60kg of size 4 shot. The pricing on the shot was 1/2 what I'd pay in my region for Winchester shot and the powder was WAY cheaper too. I only bought so much gear because at those prices it is actually cost effective to reload 12 guages again.

Thanks for a top few days bloke  You'll have to get your arse up my way one day.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya not wrong about being cold this morning was bitter,3 deg C over night with a top of 10 deg C with a strong Westerly which is helping us in felling this lot.


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> I enjoyed myself too Andrew. Good to play with your saws
> 
> I'll give everybody a run down on Andrew's saws compared to mine - as honest as I can be.
> 
> The most impressive saw I ran of Andrews was his stock MS460. Impressive because it had WAY more torque than I'd have thought.
> 
> I also ran his Masterminded MS241C and that was impressive. Not crazy modified but definitely something I'll consider getting done to my 241 in the future. Pulled really well and way better than stock. Nice setup for a work saw and pulled .325" full chisel on a 16" bar easily in green Redgum.
> 
> His modded 441C was impressive. It's no secret I don't like the balance of the 441's for falling but that's because I am used to Huskys and Dolmars. This thing had quick throttle response and despite only cutting smaller wood with a pretty dull chain I knew it had some balls. I doubt it would hang with my 7900 with longer bars but I'm pretty sure that by the end of the day in regard to production cutting/falling it would probably beat the Dolmar based on fuel economy alone. Also very very smooth under throttle. Hardly any vibes at all. The builder of this saw did a bloody good job in getting the balance right between speed and fuel economy. I would have liked to try this thing with a 32" bar to see how it went against the Dolmar but 100mph winds and 20" of rain hampered our cutting time a tad
> 
> The 461 was the one saw I was really looking forward to. Once again good throttle response and excellent torque. Right there with the Dolmar as far as speed goes but a lot more torque down low. This thing was happily pulling hard down to 7,500rpm. It's been a while since I hung a tacho off my ported and pop upped Dolmar but pretty sure it would start to quit at about 8,500-9,000rpm. One thing I did notice immediately was the vibes - definitely more than the 441C and my 7900. It also pays to remember that my Dolmar is right at the top end for a work saw. At 210psi compression it would be tough to get much more out of it without it getting too hot. I'm pretty sure that Andrew's 461 had a bit more in the tank and if somebody went crazy on one of these I reckon it would hand my 7900 it's arse!
> 
> As always Stihl have it nailed with their filtration and spikes. It doesn't matter what angle you are on their spikes on the larger pro saws always seem to find something to bite into.
> 
> I didn't play with any of Andrew's other saws. He liked my 200T (as did Danny his crazy mate) and likened my ported 390XP to an MS660 (shame on you you bastard!) but the 7900 probably wasn't to his tastes - for some reason it was also running a bit rich which I fixed later on - must have been the cold weather. All in all he's got some well modified saws perfect for the work he's doing. Mastermind and mweba did a really good job on building his saws.
> 
> Also many people don't know this about Andrew but he's pretty handy in the kitchen too
> 
> Oh on another note I had a meeting on the Friday morning (agricultural related) and then we both dropped into Ballantine Ammunition where they make shotgun shells. They also have their own shot tower for forming shot (pellets). This was really interesting and they were a good bunch of blokes to boot. I bought 2 x 2kg of powder and 60kg of size 4 shot. The pricing on the shot was 1/2 what I'd pay in my region for Winchester shot and the powder was WAY cheaper too. I only bought so much gear because at those prices it is actually cost effective to reload 12 guages again.
> 
> Thanks for a top few days bloke  You'll have to get your arse up my way one day.



I agree with ya comments there champ.

Im going to add my 2 cents werth.
The Dolmar 7900 to me is a highly strung sort of saw were the power band is at the top end and is a bit well im not used to that sort of ported saw and the way the top handle is at an angle does my head in,my mad mate Danny ran it and said ya but its not the best lookin saw i have ever seen.

The 390XP is the best sounding saw i have ever used,and its a like a 660 for me but has the wrong colours but i could allmost live with one.

The 200T got to get me one of them even Danny gave that the nod,i have spoken to your doctor and tryed to get you kept in longer so i would have time to get to your place and look for the other one.

Ya fuel oil mix smells a bit funny.

I have been using that 241C every day and its the cats ass,makes a stock or muff modded 261 go and hide.

A good time was had by all,i think the seat belt chime turn off was his best momment of the weekend.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> I agree with ya comments there champ.
> 
> Im going to add my 2 cents werth.
> The Dolmar 7900 to me is a highly strung sort of saw were the power band is at the top end and is a bit well im not used to that sort of ported saw and the way the top handle is at an angle does my head in,my mad mate Danny ran it and said ya but its not the best lookin saw i have ever seen.



Actually mate the Dolmars aren't naturally highly strung. Their bore is the same as an MS460 with a longer stroke. I think it's more the way this particular saw has been ported. I've run about 1/2 a dozen of these saws now from stock to fully worked over and this is one of the peakiest I've run although it will pull pretty long bars buried OK. It isn't that far behind my 390XP it's just that the Husky does it easier.



Stihlman441 said:


> The 390XP is the best sounding saw i have ever used,and its a like a 660 for me but has the wrong colours but i could allmost live with one.



They do sound awesome mate that's for sure. The 390XP's are one saw model that I will never give up. If Husky announce that they are ending production of the 390XP I'll be buying a spare immediately.



Stihlman441 said:


> The 200T got to get me one of them even Danny gave that the nod,i have spoken to your doctor and tryed to get you kept in longer so i would have time to get to your place and look for the other one.



I have a brand spanker in the cupboard down the shed. Looks like I'll have to hide it. Have a look at a modded 201T as by all accounts they'll give a 200T a good run 



Stihlman441 said:


> Ya fuel oil mix smells a bit funny.



That was my arse.



Stihlman441 said:


> I have been using that 241C every day and its the cats ass,makes a stock or muff modded 261 go and hide.



I can see why your 261 would be worried!



Stihlman441 said:


> A good time was had by all,i think the seat belt chime turn off was his best momment of the weekend.



Mate that procedure to turn off the Ranger's seat belt chime has earnt you bulk brownie points.


----------



## MCW

Oh and for those that didn't know the Stihl MSA200C cordless saw comes with 1/4" micro picco. Stihl are the only ones that make this chain.
I'm not joking when I say it is that small it's laughable and standard 1/4" is small enough. This 1/4" micro picco makes standard 1/4" chain look like .404" 
It did cut really well though for what it is although we had issues getting oil to feed through both of the brand new cordless saws. I ended up whacking my vac/pressure guage on the oil tank breather to pressurise the tank while the saw was running. This got the oil flowing nicely but there is no way that either of these MSA200C's were going to self prime without help.


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Oh and for those that didn't know the Stihl MSA200C cordless saw comes with 1/4" micro picco. Stihl are the only ones that make this chain.
> I'm not joking when I say it is that small it's laughable and standard 1/4" is small enough. This 1/4" micro picco makes standard 1/4" chain look like .404"
> It did cut really well though for what it is although we had issues getting oil to feed through both of the brand new cordless saws. I ended up whacking my vac/pressure guage on the oil tank breather to pressurise the tank while the saw was running. This got the oil flowing nicely but there is no way that either of these MSA200C's were going to self prime without help.



Matt number 1 Stihl Tech.


I will be keeping an eye out for the royalties in the mail from the rest of the Ranger fleet drivers,ya got my address i think.


----------



## Stihlman441

The little fella.

[video=youtube;F4ITrC_ybTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4ITrC_ybTE[/video]


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> The little fella.
> 
> [video=youtube;F4ITrC_ybTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4ITrC_ybTE[/video]



needs ACDC music track over the vid the noise is,,, well just noise.

so how long till you hot it up buff the brushes tweak the transistors


----------



## bezza1

sounds like you lucky bastards had a good time i should meet up with yas some time


----------



## sun64

Stihlman441 said:


> The little fella.
> 
> [video=youtube;F4ITrC_ybTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4ITrC_ybTE[/video]



Looking at the bar shape and noise level, they probably will end up being a favourite with the suburban chainsaw carvers.
Nice and quite, and I bet heaps lighter than a 2 stroke saw the same size as well.
Do they have interchangeable batteries ?

Seems to cut alright as well mate
Cheers and thanks for sharing
Wayne:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind

That's a cute saw. My grandson would love a toy like that....


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW

sun64 said:


> Looking at the bar shape and noise level, they probably will end up being a favourite with the suburban chainsaw carvers.
> Nice and quite, and I bet heaps lighter than a 2 stroke saw the same size as well.
> Do they have interchangeable batteries ?
> 
> Seems to cut alright as well mate
> Cheers and thanks for sharing
> Wayne:msp_thumbup:



They do cut well but not as light as they look. The battery is basically half their weight.


----------



## deepsouth

Stihlman441 said:


> The little fella.
> 
> [video=youtube;F4ITrC_ybTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4ITrC_ybTE[/video]



Doesn't look any bigger or more ballsy than my Makita 18v recipro saw :confused2:

That's what i use on the 1" kindling


----------



## sun64

Mastermind said:


> That's a cute saw. My grandson would love a toy like that....
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Randy, looks like you are gonna have to learn electrical, electronics so you can hot these saws up too, plus the aftermarket bigger battery etc:msp_smile:


----------



## Stihlman441

Hi blokes
Im a happy chappy this will help a little bit with my work.:msp_biggrin:
Its a 10 x 5 with a Cap of 4.5 Ton if you use a 70mm ball i have a 50mm ball and its redged as 3.5 Ton Cap,4 x elec brakes.
See the swing out vice on the side to sharpen chains.


----------



## VinceGU05

Awesome!!! I want. And would be happy for a non tilt one.


----------



## Rudolf73

Nice trailer Andrew! I think the Falcon is going to have its work cut out for it or maybe you upgraded...


----------



## derwoodii

needs cup holders :msp_smile:


----------



## bezza1

put a small 30 ton splitter on the wheel guards with a conveyer straight into the trailer


----------



## MCW

Nice setup old son. Might have to get one myself now...


----------



## Stihlman441

Got that covered already.:msp_smile:


----------



## bezza1

Stihlman441 said:


> Got that covered already.:msp_smile:



thats the way


----------



## VinceGU05

Who's set up is this Andrew. U have a super axe. Or do u have a Aussie chopper too. 
Are they both good or one much better than the other. ?


----------



## MCW

VinceGU05 said:


> Who's set up is this Andrew. U have a super axe. Or do u have a Aussie chopper too.
> Are they both good or one much better than the other. ?



The Aussie Chopper is Andrew's mate's setup.
I had a run of Andrew's Super Axe the other week. Not too bad but a bit gutless on some of the tougher stuff. They are a nice setup to use but Andrew's particular model would struggle on the harder stuff with twisted grain I reckon.


----------



## VinceGU05

MCW said:


> The Aussie Chopper is Andrew's mate's setup.
> I had a run of Andrew's Super Axe the other week. Not too bad but a bit gutless on some of the tougher stuff. They are a nice setup to use but Andrew's particular model would struggle on the harder stuff with twisted grain I reckon.



Would u know if the chopper would be better in that instance ?


----------



## MCW

VinceGU05 said:


> Would u know if the chopper would be better in that instance ?



I think it would be. I haven't seen the chopper in action but it has a good motor/pump and ram size. The Super Axe is a good setup, don't get me wrong, but it doesn't have enough grunt to cut across the grain on twisty stuff. In easy to split wood I reckon it's a bloody good setup. From what Andrew said it's the smallest model they made. With a few more HP, psi, and a bigger ram it would do really well but with the axe part being on a pivot point it would never be able to completely sever any twisty fibres. It does have a lot of good features though but just lacked a bit of grunt on some bits of Redgum.


----------



## VinceGU05

Riteo. Thanks for that Matt


----------



## Stihlman441

I agree what Matt has said about my Superaxe but in wood like Sugergum etc its fast and does an excellent job for sure.
The key when splitting dry hard woods Redgum,Box family is block length,if the block is a little short under a foot and the axe starts splitting the wood under the horizontal then it lacks balls of a two stage pump.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> it lacks balls of a two stage pump.



Heh heh. You said balls


----------



## VinceGU05

MCW said:


> Heh heh. You said balls



Lol u idiot


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Box family





VinceGU05 said:


> Lol u idiot 



Even funnier is that Andrew said Box Family and his last name is Box


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya funny Matt,did you know there is a file named after you.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya funny Matt,did you know there is a file named after you.



I thought you may sink to the old "Door Mat" or "Matt Black Paint" comments...


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya funny Matt,did you know there is a file named after you.



You're real smooth then Matt


----------



## MCW

VinceGU05 said:


> You're real smooth then Matt 



I'm not a file expert unless it's a chainsaw file. Straight over my head that one


----------



## VinceGU05

MCW said:


> I'm not a file expert unless it's a chainsaw file. Straight over my head that one



Or yr a bastard lol


----------



## Stihlman441

Second cut bastard file comes to mind.:msp_smile:


----------



## MCW

VinceGU05 said:


> Or yr a bastard  lol





Stihlman441 said:


> Second cut bastard file comes to mind.:msp_smile:



Crikey...

My parents were married when I was born ya mongrels...


----------



## blsnelling

Matt, you're a.....file. Yeah, that's what it is, lol. You guys are too funny!


----------



## Stihlman441

Been doing some Sugars as of late nothing out of the norm.


----------



## deye223

hey andrew looks like matt had some bars with him on the visit :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihlman441

Na awhile ago i got a 20'' Tsumera from him.


----------



## Stihlman441

High productoin blocking today,to windy for felling trees.Three hrs to do this lot.






[video=youtube;sFfonJ4Iibk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFfonJ4Iibk[/video]


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> High productoin blocking today,to windy for felling trees.Three hrs to do this lot.
> 
> [/IMG]



thats $ in the bank next year :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihlman441

Rudolf73 said:


> Nice trailer Andrew! I think the Falcon is going to have its work cut out for it or maybe you upgraded...



Ya upgrade coming i ordered a Ranger today.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya upgrade coming i ordered a Ranger today.



Sweet!!




I tried liking your post but someone broked it


----------



## Stihlman441

A bit more blocking today.:r:rolleyes2:


----------



## splitpost

Stihlman441 said:


> A bit more blocking today.:r:rolleyes2:



my back hurts just looking at all that mate,nice work though


----------



## Stihlman441

Burnt between 9 and 10 ltrs of fuel this morning.


----------



## Rudolf73

I bet you only sharpened the chain once... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## VinceGU05

Can I lend ya my saws so u can run them in for me lol


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya no probs you can run them as much as you like.
Splitting in the morning.


----------



## sun64

You need to get a quick hitch bucket for that tractor so when you are splitting you are not bending down so much, just grabbing from the raised bucket into the splitter.
The smaller stuff, just cut into lengths in a different pile, then you could just load your trailer up with the tractor and bucket.
Cheers Wayne


----------



## Stihlman441

sun64 said:


> You need to get a quick hitch bucket for that tractor so when you are splitting you are not bending down so much, just grabbing from the raised bucket into the splitter.
> The smaller stuff, just cut into lengths in a different pile, then you could just load your trailer up with the tractor and bucket.
> Cheers Wayne



We use the tractor to more the blocks to the splitter,the small stuff is cut into lenghts and then cut on the sawbench.:msp_smile:


----------



## Stihlman441

Been splitting this morning,first pic got to keep the farmer happy.
Can split load the larger trailer in 1 hr the smaller one in 45 mins,the problem with this splitter and two blokes is keeping up the blocks to it.


----------



## MCW

I think Danny's rear trailer axle may be a tad overloaded! Unless negative camber comes standard on a solid axle nowadays


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya the trailers get a bit of a work out when full of green wood a tad on the heavy side would be a total of about 4 ton his trailer full of green stuff.The next plantasoin we have lined up the farmer has a weigh bridge so will find out what my one will weigh when full of green wood,the ute has been complaining thats for sure.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya the trailers get a bit of a work out when full of green wood a tad on the heavy side would be a total of about 4 ton his trailer full of green stuff.The next plantasoin we have lined up the farmer has a weigh bridge so will find out what my one will weigh when full of green wood,the ute has been complaining thats for sure.



me poor old hilux would be shake'n just thinking about it 
but if the road was flat i would still give it a go :sweat3:


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya the last load of split wood,total 72 cubic mtrs.


----------



## gmax

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya the last load of split wood,total 72 cubic mtrs.



Now you can go and have a beer..or several


----------



## Stihlman441

Do that every day anyway:msp_smile:
Start new plantasoin Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## VinceGU05

love the B Double setup lol :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441

Sometimes do the B Triple,there all wired up and all.

[video=youtube;otw20_uyP6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otw20_uyP6Y[/video]


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihlman441 said:


> Sometimes do the B Triple,there all wired up and all.



Lol in typical Ford fashion.


----------



## gmax

Stihlman441 said:


> Sometimes do the B Triple,there all wired up and all.
> 
> [video=youtube;otw20_uyP6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otw20_uyP6Y[/video]



Andrew, going forward is easy..I want to see you doing some reversing


----------



## Stihlman441

Next






There is some really nice size ones in this lot like 30'' dia.

[video=youtube;xgaMfVO4shw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgaMfVO4shw[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya im back in.
I see all my photos are gorne ?.:msp_angry:

Had a big three day weekend on the wood,got a heap done even with the wild that would blow ya dog off the chain.






Had the use of the the big gear for the bigger trees.






The 461 with a 28'' got a work out with these larger ones.


----------



## Stihlman441

Tea on Suday night,sorry Matt no dimsims.








461 with a 28'' doin its thing.

[video=youtube;1St0nPug7b8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1St0nPug7b8[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

The local farmer has got a weigh bridge so what do you do,filled the trailer with green Sugargum and weigh it 4300kgs.


----------



## tjcoogan

It'll be good to see the back of that bloody wind for a while, your ported 461 pulls that 28" no worries. Went back a few pages and don't see any of your pics either but your video's seem to be ok.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya dont know whats the go with all the pics going ?.
At least i can get back in.


----------



## tjcoogan

Yeah the sites been like the weather a thorough pain in the arse.


----------



## Stihlman441

Cleaning up at the end of the day.











A dry load 3790kg






Lovely


----------



## VinceGU05

oooowww.. whats in the box!!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## gmax

Another Stihl probably...but which model :baffle:


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep a Stihl














A stock 441 CR MTronic for a mate.


----------



## gmax

Lucky mate! 

I miss the like button :msp_ohmy:


----------



## deepsouth

So a bit overweight 

I'm wondering how heavy I'll get the tandem once it gets a cage and gets a load on board. 

On the maiden voyage it was stacked and strapped down and was heavy enough on a snowy, icy set of hairpin switchbacks. 

When you need low range 4wd and a locker to go forward..... And the trailer just wants to go backwards and jackknife.....


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya the weigh adds up all right,you probably can work out the weight in your trailer roughly by the dimensions of mine 10' x 5' height with cage total 1 mtr. (cage 700 trailer side 300)
My trailer weighs 1100 kg plus the cage weight ?.


----------



## Stihlman441

So looks like we are back,but there is a few changes.
Pics are gorne,im a new member ?.


----------



## gmax

Stihlman441 said:


> So looks like we are back,but there is a few changes.
> Pics are gorne,im a new member ?.



Yep! your a newbie you've only been here for 6 years


----------



## Mastermind

I'm here now.


----------



## Stihlman441

Started this new Sugargum plantasoin 2 days ago,some nice wood in this one.









A 30'' Sugargum with the 461


----------



## Stihlman441

At the end of the day (1pm) have to go to work.


----------



## Stihlman441

Havnt up dated for awhile.
Finished this one on Friday last week and have moved on to the next.


----------



## bezza1

what was all that mate sugargum ???


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya Sugargum mate,thats mostly what i do as in firewood.


----------



## bezza1

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya Sugargum mate,thats mostly what i do as in firewood.


any good burning ???


----------



## Stihlman441

Yes very good the best around this area,i like it better than Redgum.


----------



## derwoodii

tis time to be puttin up the chrissy lights
Hmm i's realy gotz to git me a new life line this ones seen a few too many chrissys


----------



## derwoodii

ops sos stihlman I thought i was postin in aussie dribble thread this new format got me all lost


----------



## gmax

derwoodii said:


> ops sos stihlman I thought i was postin in aussie dribble thread this new format got me all lost



Don't post pics of trees in this thread or Andrew will cut them down


----------



## Stihlman441

Depends on the type of tree it is .


----------



## gmax

A Xmas tree....might be spared


----------



## derwoodii

gmax said:


> A Xmas tree....might be spared


yer norfolk wood dont burn no good


----------



## gmax

derwoodii said:


> yer norfolk wood dont burn no good



Also the Xmas decorations would smell


----------



## Stihlman441

At it again as usuall,bringing some wood home.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ooopps lost a tooth.


----------



## derwoodii

howz the ground over paddocks still wet gittin bogged or been drying out


----------



## Stihlman441

Been good the last week or so havnt been bogged for awhile.


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> Been good the last week or so havnt been bogged for awhile.



i got trees i cannot get gear too each time it gets just good to go down it comes thou not unhappy as good spring rains its been but shhest


----------



## deepsouth

That must be a heavy load behind the cruiser..... A LOT of wood there! Plus the extra tandem....


----------



## Stihlman441

Finished felling the last plantasoin for the year on Monday,just been splitting all week and bringing it home.


----------



## Stihlman441

Package in the mail today but i cant show you for afew days im of chasing deer.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> View attachment 319187



I'm going to slap you next time I see you for that angled backcut


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> I'm going to slap you next time I see you for that angled backcut



Ha that wasn't me.


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihlman441 said:


> Package in the mail today but i cant show you for afew days im of chasing deer.
> 
> View attachment 322837


that's a largish looking saw box possibly ?!?!


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ha that wasn't me.



Heh heh. I could see that


----------



## Stihlman441

Deer hunting went well.



Ya another ported 441RCMTronic


----------



## gmax

Poor Bambi copped it in the throat


----------



## CR500

Who did the new 441 Andrew??


----------



## Stihlman441

CR500 said:


> Who did the new 441 Andrew??



Mitch Weber he has done afew of mine.


----------



## Stihlman441

Its been awhile but still doing abit.
Cut a load of dry stuff from the plantasoin we did in November,there all shooting and doing well.

This is what they will look like in afew years time.


----------



## Stihlman441

Took the new Superaxe WS450 out for a spin,not the best day for it drisly rain all day didnt make it muck fun but better that sittin in front of the TV at home.
Very happy with the splitter works a treat,fast no fus just gets the job done in minamal amount of time.
Had a bit of truble on the way out some rally driving in the black clay but made it some how,looking forward to the new Ranger in 2 weeks ya.


----------



## VinceGU05

What happened with the old super axe ?


----------



## Stihlman441

My small Superaxe is for sale.


----------



## Stihlman441

Had a new project on the go my mates misses wonted some square seats to go around her fire pit in the back yard.She got prices locally and they wonted $300 per mtr for 400mm square Stringybark i dont think so.
We found this nice solid Greygum so spent the day making them into 500mm x 500mm x 3000mm long all went well had a BBQ lunch nice way to spend the day.


----------



## bezza1

looks like a good day wish i was there i got to rebuild 9 660's today someone forgot to mix the fuel and dident stop cutting just grabbed another saw
do i see mud on that new ranger ???


----------



## Stihlman441

Ive had some Redgum work on as well even had a un welcome visitor wonting to play.
The 880 with the 50'' bar even got a run.


----------



## VinceGU05

top pics there andrew ! at least the weather is cold, that would have slowed the visitor down a bit b4 the shovel did.


----------



## Stihlman441

Mmm which one to pic.




I picked the young male for the freezer.


----------



## bezza1

Stihlman441 said:


> Mmm which one to pic.
> 
> View attachment 347466
> 
> 
> I picked the young male for the freezer.
> View attachment 347467


nice pic there andrew what rifle is that ??? im after a new one dont know what to buy


----------



## Stihlman441

Thats a Winchester Mod 70 actoin in .270 WSM Maddco barrel,Wild dog cevlar/fibreglass stock Leupold 4.5 to 14 x 50 VXL scope.
I love this set up and have the same in a .243 as well.


----------



## audible fart

Stihlman441 said:


> Mmm which one to pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I picked the young male for the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stihlman441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm which one to pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I picked the young male for the freezer.
> H]
Click to expand...


----------



## bezza1

nice what did it set ya back in .243 if ya dont mind me asking ???


----------



## MCW

bezza1 said:


> looks like a good day wish i was there i got to rebuild 9 660's today someone forgot to mix the fuel and dident stop cutting just grabbed another saw
> do i see mud on that new ranger ???



You're joking? Do you need any kits?


----------



## Stihlman441

bezza1 said:


> nice what did it set ya back in .243 if ya dont mind me asking ???


 
I cant remember all up what it cost but if your going to build a custom rifle (one you will have for a life time) cost doesnt realy come into it,the hardest part is to find and actoin in the type style you like then build on up from there.
It all come down to to what you like,timber,plastic,fiberglass mixes,laminated stocks for example and so on.
These reason why i have two rifle the same except the calibers is i shot so well when i build the .243 it just made it ba no brainer to do the same in a bigger caliber,just got to make sure you take the right one with the right ammo.


----------



## MCW

Have you ported your MSA200C yet Andrew? Piggybacked another battery pack off it or something?


----------



## Stihlman441

Funny that i was using it out of the bucket on the weekend,its a ripper light easy to use no noise,just got to remember to put bar oil in it.


----------



## Stihlman441

Been doing some Pines and Cypress tree work as well.


----------



## bezza1

MCW said:


> You're joking? Do you need any kits?


Nope the guy is a total dickhead i would get the kits of ya but the boss buys them from GA-spares


----------



## MCW

bezza1 said:


> Nope the guy is a total dickhead i would get the kits of ya but the boss buys them from GA-spares



Hey no worries mate. So bells didn't ring when the first saw seized I gather? That's quite a seizefest.


----------



## bezza1

MCW said:


> Hey no worries mate. So bells didn't ring when the first saw seized I gather? That's quite a seizefest.


well he is one of the local council workers
he said he thought they cutout when they were to hot
hahaha


----------



## MCW

bezza1 said:


> well he is one of the local council workers
> he said he thought they cutout when they were to hot
> hahaha



Oh dear god...

No further explanation needed.


----------



## bezza1

MCW said:


> Oh dear god...
> 
> No further explanation needed.


yeah he is known to us at work for breaking everything


----------



## koomie

Stihlman441 said:


> Ive had some Redgum work on as well even had a un welcome visitor wonting to play.
> The 880 with the 50'' bar even got a run.
> 
> View attachment 347460
> View attachment 347461
> View attachment 347462
> View attachment 347463
> View attachment 347464
> View attachment 347465


That redgum looks like its well seasoned.

Is it hard on chains?


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya the dry Redgum and the Box family of hard woods do give chains and everything else a very good work out,lots os sharpening.


----------



## VinceGU05

Carbide not worth the hassle ?


----------



## Stihlman441

No to slow,to expensive,to hard to sharpen.


----------



## MCW

VinceGU05 said:


> Carbide not worth the hassle ?



Carbide can be a waste of money. Small Pebble in the wood? Bang, wrecked chain. Piece of wire? Bang, wrecked chain. Sand and dirt all good but if you hit anything bigger it will start costing you a fortune in chain repairs. You can rarely just grind the damage out. You have to replace the whole cutter. Carbide is so brittle that more often than not it will destroy the whole cutter if it hits something hard.

I run a few loops of carbide but only when necessary in termite/sand infested domestic jobs that normal chain would struggle with.


----------



## koomie

Well things were pretty quiet today at work so I read this thread from start to finish. Great read here Stihlman, such a shame that most of the photos/videos are goneburger.

Can you tell me how to post a video, I have a video taken from a phone that I would like to share. Well worth a laugh as when my mate did his splitter build we played with various combinations and made it pretty quick.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya shame about the older pics.
The way i put on vids is upload them to u tude
Copy up the top left www. thingy
Then click on Media near the smiley face and paste it in there
Ya done.


----------



## koomie

Bugger, work has youtube blocked. I will try and upload video from home unless you PM me an email addy I can send video attachment to.

Thanks for the tutorial, damn THICK kiwis!


----------



## koomie

Jason recieved 2 truck and trailer units of nice size Bluegum. 25" B&C should handle most of this with ease.


----------



## koomie

Opps sorry bro, I meant the above post go in the all Australian/Kiwi bull thread


----------



## Stihlman441

No probs bloke.
I see Blue gum has a place over there as firewood not popular here at all.


----------



## koomie

Wood Yard sales (per m3)3 m34 m36 m310 m3 Condition
Eucalyptus (Hybrid Bluegum) $99 $330 $435 $630 $1050 90% is dry, the rest semi-dry
Eucalyptus / Macrocarpa $97 $323 $425 $615 $1025 See individual woods
Eucalyptus / Oregon $94 $315 $415 $600 $1000 See individual woods
Eucalyptus / Pine $84 $285 $375 $540 $900 See individual woods
Macrocarpa 13" $94 $315 $415 $600 $1000 90% is dry, the rest semi-dry
Macrocarpa / Eucalyptus 8" $104 $345 $455 $660 $1100 90% is dry, the rest semi-dry
Macrocarpa / Oregon mix 13" $92 $308 $405 $585 $975 See individual woods
Oregon 13" $89 $300 $395 $570 $950 Semi-dry
Oregon / Larch 8" $97 $323 $425 $615 $1025 See individual woods
Pine 13" $69 $240 $315 $450 $750 90% is dry, the rest semi-dry
Pine 8" $79 $270 $355 $510 $850 90% is dry, the rest semi-dry
Pine / Oregon mix 13" $79 $270 $355 $510 $850 See individual woods
Pine / Oregon / Larch mix 8 "$88 $298 $392 $565 $942 See individual woods



Heres the latest price list for wood for sale in our closest city


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> No probs bloke.
> I see Blue gum has a place over there as firewood not popular here at all.



Tassie Blue Gum is cracker firewood.


----------



## splitpost

Nothing but qld blue gum ,ironbark and box for my firewood,best stuff around


----------



## Stihlman441

Back at it again for the rest of the week,block split 8 cubic mtres per day takes us about 4 hrs then of to owh real jobs on afternoon shift.


----------



## derwoodii

been great weather in Vic for working past weeks dry but not hot paddocks firm no mud and no dust no hard winds


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya been a bit strange weather but looks like afew showers the next few days,the farmers are all seeding flat out.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya been a bit strange weather but looks like afew showers the next few days,the farmers are all seeding flat out.



Most of them have finished seeding here. Best opening to a season in 46 years apparently. Massive subsoil moisture.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya still at it, getting there have done 40 mtrs this week so far.







441 filter after 18 ltrs of fuel cutting half dry Sugargum,cant complane about that.


----------



## KiwiBro

Stihlman, how are you bucking those logs in that pile into rings? Are you lifting with the grapple bucket and bucking the overhangs and then either bucking the rest on the ground or dumping the bucket-width length logs into a cradle and mowing through them with a big bar or some other way? It's the part of my wee operation I can't find a very good solution for yet. I don't like bucking logs on the ground if I can avoid it, I don't like not being able to get at the bucket-width log remainders while they are still in the bucket, and I don't like the double handling of logs or rings if I then dump the logs into a cradle, buck and then have to pick up the rings again.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya use the tractor with the grapple to hold the logs a waste heigh for blocking,then put the remaining bit on top of the blocks to do last,its only a couple of cuts cant find a better way.Some time grab a grapple full of blocks and hold next the splitter table so dont have to bend over and pick them off the ground.


----------



## KiwiBro

Been dreaming of ways to super-size one of these:


Or until I win lotto just bend up some galv pipe for cradles wide enough to match my 32" bar and lift logs into those then lift cradle above a sloping table next to the splitter and mow through the logs. It means only getting off the tractor to saw the logs, and the rings stay at splitter height. But this doesn't work for logs bigger than the cradle width and is starting to depart from a KISS theme too much.


----------



## Stihlman441

Talked the girls into coming out Saturday to give us a hand splitting while we block up,half time lunch brake.




Got a bit of wood home over the last week.


----------



## VinceGU05

Just a bit of wood there Andrew !!


----------



## Mastermind

What are you wankers doing? It's been awhile since I checked on y'all.


----------



## Stihlman441

Cutting wood and going to work,what else is there.
Go and find me a couple of 661s.


----------



## Mastermind

You should wait till Stihl signs off on them......


----------



## Stihlman441

Got a small patch os Sugargums to do,the 241C is going to get a good run in this lot.


----------



## wap13

Stihlman441 said:


> Got a small patch os Sugargums to do,the 241C is going to get a good run in this lot.
> 
> View attachment 352777
> View attachment 352778
> View attachment 352779


You probably have posted it before but I have missed it or forgotten. 

What size bar do you run on the 241? 

At what size wood do you reach for a bigger saw? And do you go for the 261 or straight to the 441?


----------



## Stihlman441

wap13 said:


> You probably have posted it before but I have missed it or forgotten.
> 
> What size bar do you run on the 241?
> 
> At what size wood do you reach for a bigger saw? And do you go for the 261 or straight to the 441?


 
I run a 16'' bar on the 241C which is ported and will cut full bar lenght no probs.
I dont seam to use the 261 anymore.
After that the the 441 comes out or the 461.


----------



## wap13

Stihlman441 said:


> I run a 16'' bar on the 241C which is ported and will cut full bar lenght no probs.
> I dont seam to use the 261 anymore.
> After that the the 441 comes out or the 461.


I was kind of afraid thats what you'd say. (dont use the 261 much any more)

I have been contemplating getting another saw and the 241 has my attention, thanks for the response.


----------



## KiwiBro

wap13 said:


> I have been contemplating getting another saw and the 241 has my attention, thanks for the response.


Do it wap13. You won't be disappointed. I'm trying to find a solid 18 or 20" 3/8LP bar for my 241 when not in dense wood. It would mean I don't have to roll out the 20" bar on the bigger saw which can then stay with 24+" bars on it. Keeps it down to a great 2-saw plan for most work here with no compromises.

The 241 doesn't protest too much (but I don't lean on it) when I bury a 16" 3/8LP bar in dense wood. By dense I mean a 30yo trunk can be under 4". 

Using the 241 always brings a smile. Absolute pleasure to use a powerful and well balanced wee saw. Would be lost without it.


----------



## Stihlman441

A ported 241 will do the job of a stock 261 but with out the bolk and weight.
I run a 16'' .325 .063 set up with a 7 pin sprocket.
Very good filter system,MTronic make it one pull start (when working from a bucket) make life easer.
There is nothing to dis like.


----------



## wap13

I dont doubt a ported 241 will do what a stock 261 will. My "problem" is I have never ran a stock 261. I had a ported OE and now a ported m tronic. I really need to get my hands on a 241.... If they were cheaper I'd just buy one but I have hard time dropping that kind of coin on a 40cc saw I may or may not use much. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mastermind

I have one Will. I don't use it as much as I thought I would. I use a J'Red 2252 for a lightweight saw. 

Next winter might be different though.


----------



## wap13

2252, what husky is that?

Honestly I am torn between the 241 and 550 or just be happy with my 261. I really like my 261 but I keep reaching for my 372, it just has me wondering if my smaller saw should be a lot smaller, or (try to stay with me) get a 2260/562 to see if I grab that instead of my 261 or 372. 

My dad has a 550 and it wont cut with my 261 but something about it, I just like that saw. I dont think its any lighter or really handles any better, I just like that saw.


----------



## Mastermind

The 2252 is like the Husky 545. 

50cc. No crank stuffers or rev boost.


----------



## [email protected]

Mastermind said:


> The 2252 is like the Husky 545.
> 
> 50cc. No crank stuffers or rev boost.


Ever ported one of those? I realize most don't port the detuned saws. Just curious?


----------



## Mastermind

Ours is very much ported.


----------



## wap13

Mastermind said:


> Ours is very much ported.


Do you port it the same as 550?
How do the 545s/2252s compare to their "pro" brothers once ported?

I'm curious if the crank stuffers are of any advantage once you start grinding.


----------



## Mastermind

There is no difference that I can feel.


----------



## porsche965

The 241 has taken the place of the 261 for me. Next stop is the 70cc saws. 

The Mtronic part of the 241 squeezes every last ounce of power from the 40cc and for limbing it is a pleasure to run.


----------



## Stihlman441




----------



## Mastermind

The little feller holds RPM like a big saw.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ha blokes.
At it early again today,felling.blocking but its not all bad the farm workers have to chipper chop the tops and load the wood into a truck then take it to the farm house i got the good part of the job.


----------



## Stihlman441

The things ya do when ya get bored a.

SAW P.ORN

See that Randy (Masterminded) 241C bugger sniffin the fat bottom girl.




We can see were the 261 and 362 MTronics came from.





Shocking




Wonder if anything good will come out of this ?.



Back to work you 2


----------



## Stihlman441

On the same farm were im working there is and old cottage and they had to replace the footings,wooden stumps with concreat ones because the white ants had been into them,they were wondering were they were coming from.

Bingo




On the same farm were im working there is and old cottage and they had to replace the footings,wooden stumps with concreat ones because the white ants had been into them,they were wondering were they were coming from.

Bingo


----------



## VinceGU05

Top stuff there Andrew. Love it. And yes u must be getting bored lol. When is the litter due?


----------



## koomie

Can I have the first born


----------



## Stihlman441

Im hoping for a top handle saw the ends in T.


----------



## Stihlman441

Had a bit of an oopps today,its not the first time or the last time. Its a bit hard in these smaller trees cant get a wedge in but have found the lever tool usefull.


----------



## Stihlman441

A bit of precisoin felling,fence on the right fence on the left took the gate off and bam didnt brake a thing.



Plenty of fires.




Been raining just drying some saws out in front of a fire.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> A bit of precisoin felling,fence on the right fence on the left took the gate off and bam didnt brake a thing.
> 
> View attachment 355327



Sorry to disappoint you Andrew but that *IS NOT* precision falling. You're at least 5mm out on the left side. Sharpen up your act old son and only post pictures when you get it right...


----------



## Stihlman441




----------



## Mastermind




----------



## Stihlman441

At it again,16 split mtrs out of this Redgum.







It helps when you wear one of these T shirts on the big jobs





At it again,16 split mtrs out of this Redgum.


----------



## koomie

That's pretty good looking wood bro


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> It helps when you wear one of these T shirts on the big jobs.



Did you end up getting that tattooed on your right butt cheek as well? I know you were thinking about it.


----------



## Stihlman441

It was the left cheek get it right.
If i recall you bloked up some of that tree.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> It was the left cheek get it right.
> If i recall you bloked up some of that tree.



Now I remember! That was the one that had fallen on the fence and Danny was wailing into it with his cordless Stihl  I also cut it up with your 460, 441, and Masterminded 241.


----------



## Stihlman441

Yep.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Yep.



Dandy and spiffy old chap.


----------



## Stihlman441

Next on the menu afew very large Sugars in the middle of a canola crop,cocky wonts um gorne they get in the way of spraying and cropin.





Nice widow maker in this one.






660 with a 36'' bar




I dont think they come any bigger than this one.




Cut some grooves in the stump build a fire ontop and the plan is the burn them out over the rest of the week.


----------



## derwoodii

nice one 441, that big sugar made your 66 look like 23


----------



## VinceGU05

Sure is a big ugly bastard that one !! Not a 5 min job either!


----------



## Stihlman441

Just another day out at the plantasoin battling wind,rain and cold,would be half way along bye days end.


----------



## Stihlman441

Had afew dodgy ones with rot in them can be a bit tricky.
I dont know how you blokes do um but i bore cut and then release them at the back last to try and stop them splitting up the middle.


----------



## Stihlman441

All done,will leave this here until the Canola crop is harvested next year by then the bark will have fallen off and it will be a bit dryer.


----------



## VinceGU05

Ok.. It's been over a month. Time for an undate!


----------



## Stihl working hard

Come on Andrew don't leave us hangin


----------



## Stihlman441

Nothing new just blocking and splitting every day hohum.
But i will have a yack about sprocket noses.
I have been using 20'' GB Ti bar for years and have put hundreds hrs on um with allmost no probs.
As you blokes no there no good anymore made in China bla bla.
Get some Tsumura/Carlton bars they said.
The paint on the Ti bars dont last long they said,give ya a tip that loverly finish on the Tsumura/Carlton dont last long as well.
In the pick the top one is a brand new sprocket with the 6 pins in the bearing area.
On the right is a sprocket from a Ti bar that has done hundreds of hrs as seen in the wear.
The left one is of a Tsumura bar that has about 6 to 8 hrs on it with the 4 pins in the bearing area.
Bottom pic shows the 4 pin Tsumura arrr no good.

What do yas think ?.


----------



## MCW

So the tip you had let go mate was the older 4 rivet nose? If so they did have a habit of that hence the newer noses run 6 rivets. Is the new nose one I sent you?

How long have you had that bar for it to be a 4 rivet nose?


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya thats the new nose ya sent (thanks for that)
The 4 rivet i think got from fleebay about 4 months ago but only started using it a couple of weeks ago after i twisted a Ti bar.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya thats the new nose ya sent (thanks for that)
> The 4 rivet i think got from fleebay about 4 months ago but only started using it a couple of weeks ago after i twisted a Ti bar.



The 4 rivet noses haven't been around for a while now. I guess it was old stock from somebody (hopefully not me although I haven't sold any Tsumuras on PeeBay from memory).


----------



## Stihlman441

You sent me 2 Carlton ones which have the 6 rivet i think.


----------



## VinceGU05

Wow that's fubar'd!! 
And love the wear on the old 6 rivet nose. And I thought my bar was worn [emoji12][emoji106]


----------



## Stihlman441

The way i work it two noses per bar then time for a new bar.


----------



## Stihlman441

I havnt been updating this thread as i should so better pull me finger out and do a bit.
Started a new Sugargun plantasoin today about 40 trees that died after a fire cooked um about 18 months ago.
Will be doing these over the next 4 days so will add afew pics to show you what we are up to.


----------



## KiwiBro

Cool. You are not alone in having an older style Tsumura nose spread like a $2 hooker. No probs on the newer noses so far though.

What sorts of diameters do set as the limit below which it's slash and not firewood? I ask because with the few gums I've done there's always a heap of smaller branches that aren't exactly straight and can be quite a biarch to buck up other than on a PTO buzz saw, because they don't sit too well in the log forks/grapple to mow through a heap with a longer bar. Sometimes wonder if it's worth it for the little stuff.


----------



## KiwiBro

Is that a wee farmall B series tractor I have seen in some pics? If so, can I ask how many hours on it and if you've had any probs? Cheers.


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> Cool. You are not alone in having an older style Tsumura nose spread like a $2 hooker. No probs on the newer noses so far though.
> 
> What sorts of diameters do set as the limit below which it's slash and not firewood? I ask because with the few gums I've done there's always a heap of smaller branches that aren't exactly straight and can be quite a biarch to buck up other than on a PTO buzz saw, because they don't sit too well in the log forks/grapple to mow through a heap with a longer bar. Sometimes wonder if it's worth it for the little stuff.


 
The smaller stuff cut into lenghts and use a sawbench,down to about 3'' dia we have customers that ask for it to use in kitchen stoves.


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> Is that a wee farmall B series tractor I have seen in some pics? If so, can I ask how many hours on it and if you've had any probs? Cheers.


 
The tractor is a Case 38hp.
We have just started using a way bigger machine will put some pics up the next few days.


----------



## KiwiBro

Stihlman441 said:


> The tractor is a Case 38hp.
> We have just started using a way bigger machine will put some pics up the next few days.


Those case farmall B's (and C's if not CVT tranny) are made under contract by LS Mtron in South Korea. The LS 72HP P-series tractors look solid and well priced, but no dealers here in NZ.


----------



## Stihlman441

Found some pics from afew months ago i dont think i posted them of a broken branch fron a Redgum.


----------



## Rudolf73

Nice work Andrew! keep them coming


----------



## Stihl working hard

Stihlman441 said:


> Found some pics from afew months ago i dont think i posted them of a broken branch fron a Redgum.
> 
> View attachment 376715
> View attachment 376716
> View attachment 376717
> View attachment 376718


Wont be long now till that saw is a 661


----------



## deye223

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihl working hard said:


> Wont be long now till that saw is a 661


Heard they are on the country but still a next year release. [emoji20]


----------



## Stihl working hard

VinceGU05 said:


> Heard they are on the country but still a next year release. [emoji20]


Getting one through Randy


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihl working hard said:


> Getting one through Randy


Nope. Got other things in the pipeline.


----------



## CR888

Looking at the redgum on the previous page....my inner tuition forecasts that the stihlman will get a 661 in the future so we can all see what their made of. Good stuff on sprocket noses. I can tell you that the funny shaped one almost needs replacing.


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihlman441 said:


> Found some pics from afew months ago i dont think i posted them of a broken branch fron a Redgum.
> 
> View attachment 376715
> View attachment 376716
> View attachment 376717
> View attachment 376718


Just can't get Enuff of the colors green red and grey. Love it. Great contrast.


----------



## Stihlman441

Hi gents started them Sugars on Saturday and have had a big 5 days,felling,blocking,splitting and bringing wood home.Ended up with 48 mtrs between the two of us.

All done



First job out with the new grab. 




New record split 3.5 mtrs in 35 mins.




461 getting a work out,i used 8 ltrs of fuel on one of the days just blocking.


----------



## Stihl working hard

Stihlman441 said:


> Hi gents started them Sugars on Saturday and have had a big 5 days,felling,blocking,splitting and bringing wood home.Ended up with 48 mtrs between the two of us.
> 
> All done
> View attachment 377681
> 
> 
> First job out with the new grab. View attachment 377682
> 
> View attachment 377683
> 
> 
> New record split 3.5 mtrs in 35 mins.
> 
> View attachment 377684
> 
> 
> 461 getting a work out,i used 8 ltrs of fuel on one of the days just blocking.
> View attachment 377685
> View attachment 377686
> View attachment 377687
> View attachment 377688


Gee Andrew that grab must save alot of stuffing around just pick up the log and just hit it nice one


----------



## KiwiBro

Could you not strap a few scaffolding H-frames and plywood to the trailers when you head to a job, set up a long table next to and tilting towards, the splitter, and block straight onto the table? Would save having to pick blocks up again with the tractor. Could also use it as a cradle for the last four feet or so of logs that are dumped from the grapple bucket. I do something similar but with a tilt trailer and bit of ply off the side to make the catchment longer. 

Or allow it to lay flat on the ground and buck into that then lift the whole table up to splitter height in one go.

Just kicking about ideas.


----------



## KiwiBro

Acshully, although I doubt I'll find the money for it this season, in my head is an upgrade for my log forks. It consists of two hydraulic saws, one at each end of large diameter acme screw threaded tube that's about 5m long. Pick up log/logs, move to over the aforementioned bucking table and cut from the outside edges back into the middle. Log forks have one central log grab that's just 150mm wide so it's easy to get every last round bucked up without leaving tractor seat.


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya been thinking about that,Whitlands Engineering do a nice set up but they wont $12000 for it,i dont thimk so.


----------



## KiwiBro

Now you're talking. There's a few silage/ feed-out wagons around farms that would do the same thing for less moola:
http://www.trademe.co.nz/business-f...g-out/feeding-equipment/auction-799492038.htm

But it's one more bit of kit to get to and from the jobs.

I've often wondered if it's not a whole lot easier to just get one of those really long poly bags they use instead of the skip bins. Can get it and a scaffolding table to the jobs easy, lay the big bags flat on the ground, buck into it and then pick the bag up and dump on the table. Rinse and repeat.

A couple of these:


----------



## huntingrob

Stihlman441 said:


> Hi gents started them Sugars on Saturday and have had a big 5 days,felling,blocking,splitting and bringing wood home.Ended up with 48 mtrs between the two of us.
> 
> All done
> View attachment 377681
> 
> 
> First job out with the new grab. View attachment 377682
> 
> View attachment 377683
> 
> 
> New record split 3.5 mtrs in 35 mins.
> 
> View attachment 377684
> 
> 
> 461 getting a work out,i used 8 ltrs of fuel on one of the days just blocking.
> View attachment 377685
> View attachment 377686
> View attachment 377687
> View attachment 377688


Awesome pics Stihlman, reckon ya earned that VB! [emoji2]


----------



## Mastermind

What are y'all babbling about in here? opcorn:


----------



## hseII

Stihlman441 said:


> I havnt been updating this thread as i should so better pull me finger out and do a bit.
> Started a new Sugargun plantasoin today about 40 trees that died after a fire cooked um about 18 months ago.
> Will be doing these over the next 4 days so will add afew pics to show you what we are up to.
> 
> View attachment 376709
> View attachment 376710


Sweet HiLux!!!


----------



## bigbadbob

Stihlman441 said:


> Found some pics from afew months ago i dont think i posted them of a broken branch fron a Redgum.
> 
> Nice trailer.
> What is that bracket that swings out at the front of the trailer for??
> LHS in the picture just behind the tool box.
> TIA
> BBB


----------



## Stihlman441

That bracket if for a vice were i sharpen my saws.


----------



## Stihlman441

hseII said:


> Sweet HiLux!!!



Hilux
I dont think so i work at Fords so its a Ranger.


----------



## Stihlman441

Mastermind said:


> What are y'all babbling about in here? opcorn:



Cutting wood.


----------



## Mastermind

We're gonna go cut tomorrow........a cleared lot. 

The logs are in a big pile. 

Should be fun.


----------



## hseII

Stihlman441 said:


> Hilux
> I dont think so i work at Fords so its a Ranger.





If they were like that when we had them here, they might still sell here


----------



## Stihlman441

Cant beat that type of day,i suppose you would have only one saw to use.


----------



## KiwiBro

What weight can the telehandler lift to, say, 2.5m?


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlman441 said:


> Cant beat that type of day,i suppose you would have only one saw to use.



We might be able to find a couple of old beater saws to use.


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> What weight can the telehandler lift to, say, 2.5m?



I not sure,can find out.
The grab is 850 kg i know that.


----------



## KiwiBro

This one time, at band camp, we hooked a mate to the bucket of a TH and foisted him almost to the top of a tree (man those THs have some reach) and he became the human processor, bucking that tree into slash and rings all the way to the ground.


----------



## Rudolf73

KiwiBro said:


> What weight can the telehandler lift to, say, 2.5m?



Around the 3T mark depending on the size


----------



## KiwiBro

Rudolf73 said:


> Around the 3T mark depending on the size


Thanks.
Would lift one of the poly bags full of rings over a table sloped towards the splitter. Once over the table, release bottom of bag to dump the lot on the table. 
Slope means less need for infeed conveyor. Table means easy to break down for transport, bags mean light and easy to transport, bags also mean can stand on the ground to ring the logs and spread the bags out wider to catch the rings (ends of logs when picked up in grapple can spread a fair bit off axis if you get my drift).


----------



## Stihlman441

Got bored the other day so i went and cut a load of Redgum


.


----------



## treesmith

rogue60 said:


> Ya got to love the 20 ltrs a day guys?? lmao....



Yeah, my 441c would do that before lunch  limbing


----------



## Stihl working hard

Stihlman441 said:


> Got bored the other day so i went and cut a load of Redgum
> 
> View attachment 384005
> .


That really is a good setup Andrew


----------



## Stihlman441

Got a bit invested in the set up but im not getting any younger thats for sure,got to make it as easy as possible can get more done then.


----------



## KiwiBro

Stihlman441 said:


> Got a bit invested in the set up but im not getting any younger thats for sure,got to make it as easy as possible can get more done then.


And then, if you were here in NZ, you'd get no end of moaners about the price or disrespectful asswipes trying to beat you down on price because they somehow consider you, your investments, skillsets and hard work are not worth as much as their air-conditioned and largely unproductive careers. They'll refuse to see why they should pay for your ute, trailer, splitter, saws, tractor, conveyors, etc and would grumble at you even earning minimum wage for your time. They just want their damned firewood. Cheaply and to hell with anyone who takes the risk and is prepared to work hard to produce it, and they are far too sophisticated and important to do the work and take the risks themselves.

When they have finished bitching about the cost of your gear and services or product, they'll then ***** about the previous half a dozen "monkeys" and "cowboys" they got in to drop trees and who did a bad or incomplete job and who cut and run, leaving a mess, etc. Of course, they'll refuse to join any dots between their insistence the work should be done for less than they'd get out of bed for, and the people they eventually get in who give them exactly what they paid for - half to 3/4 of a good job.

Six more weeks before I can afford to buy another tractor. Still have my log forks, PTO winch etc. Hopefully the body holds together in the interim. Have spent the last 10 days trying to convince myself I'm still capable of doing what I used to be able to manually. Have needed today off to recover. Faaark, I'm getting old. Can barely lift myself out of the ute by the time I get home at the end of the day. Race is on to afford the gear that will remove the hardest of the manual work. It ain't no fun having to noodle gum rounds into six pieces to be able to manually handle them.


----------



## KiwiBro

If you had another $50k to throw at firewood/wood stuff, what would you spend it on?


----------



## splitpost

KiwiBro said:


> And then, if you were here in NZ, you'd get no end of moaners about the price or disrespectful asswipes trying to beat you down on price because they somehow consider you, your investments, skillsets and hard work are not worth as much as their air-conditioned and largely unproductive careers. They'll refuse to see why they should pay for your ute, trailer, splitter, saws, tractor, conveyors, etc and would grumble at you even earning minimum wage for your time. They just want their damned firewood. Cheaply and to hell with anyone who takes the risk and is prepared to work hard to produce it, and they are far too sophisticated and important to do the work and take the risks themselves.
> 
> When they have finished bitching about the cost of your gear and services or product, they'll then ***** about the previous half a dozen "monkeys" and "cowboys" they got in to drop trees and who did a bad or incomplete job and who cut and run, leaving a mess, etc. Of course, they'll refuse to join any dots between their insistence the work should be done for less than they'd get out of bed for, and the people they eventually get in who give them exactly what they paid for - half to 3/4 of a good job.
> 
> Six more weeks before I can afford to buy another tractor. Still have my log forks, PTO winch etc. Hopefully the body holds together in the interim. Have spent the last 10 days trying to convince myself I'm still capable of doing what I used to be able to manually. Have needed today off to recover. Faaark, I'm getting old. Can barely lift myself out of the ute by the time I get home at the end of the day. Race is on to afford the gear that will remove the hardest of the manual work. It ain't no fun having to noodle gum rounds into six pieces to be able to manually handle them.


thats when you introduce the V W T (variable wanker tax) 

Sent from my GT-S7500T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> And then, if you were here in NZ, you'd get no end of moaners about the price or disrespectful asswipes trying to beat you down on price because they somehow consider you, your investments, skillsets and hard work are not worth as much as their air-conditioned and largely unproductive careers. They'll refuse to see why they should pay for your ute, trailer, splitter, saws, tractor, conveyors, etc and would grumble at you even earning minimum wage for your time. They just want their damned firewood. Cheaply and to hell with anyone who takes the risk and is prepared to work hard to produce it, and they are far too sophisticated and important to do the work and take the risks themselves.
> 
> When they have finished bitching about the cost of your gear and services or product, they'll then ***** about the previous half a dozen "monkeys" and "cowboys" they got in to drop trees and who did a bad or incomplete job and who cut and run, leaving a mess, etc. Of course, they'll refuse to join any dots between their insistence the work should be done for less than they'd get out of bed for, and the people they eventually get in who give them exactly what they paid for - half to 3/4 of a good job.
> 
> Six more weeks before I can afford to buy another tractor. Still have my log forks, PTO winch etc. Hopefully the body holds together in the interim. Have spent the last 10 days trying to convince myself I'm still capable of doing what I used to be able to manually. Have needed today off to recover. Faaark, I'm getting old. Can barely lift myself out of the ute by the time I get home at the end of the day. Race is on to afford the gear that will remove the hardest of the manual work. It ain't no fun having to noodle gum rounds into six pieces to be able to manually handle them.



This all sound familiar,the way i look at the wingers with wood prices and so on if you dont like it go somewhere else,i bet they will be back.


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> If you had another $50k to throw at firewood/wood stuff, what would you spend it on?



Bobcat and stump grubber.


----------



## KiwiBro

Would that bobcat be instead of or in addition to, a tractor?

One of the worst things from a job satisfaction viewpoint for me is clearing a hillside, processing all the wood, leaving nicely piled slash piles ready for burning when they dry out, but looking back over the hill and seeing all those stumps. There was a rural farming show here a while ago showing the huge bulldozers clearing hillsides with monster rakes. At least two would push down from the top side by side, and just keep on going until the hit the bottom. The piles of trees/stumps/roots and general debris rolling in front of them seemed to dwarf the bullies but they kept on rolling to the bottom, with a fair amount of the topsoil still left on the hillside behind them. Man they could clear some ground and some big trees thereon, really quick, ready for sowing straight after they'd done their thing.

Have been thinking about a digger so can rough out access if need be, lift to load trucks/trailers faster than a tractor, and with a small felling head so I can deal with the small-tree clearing jobs easy, then rip out the stumps and even rake if need be. But often the trees I'm dealing with are the ones the farmers don't want to mess with because they are too big or in crazy difficult terrain, and a little digger would just help me get in more trouble without being any more useful for those sorts of jobs.


----------



## KiwiBro

Stihlman441 said:


> This all sound familiar,the way i look at the wingers with wood prices and so on if you dont like it go somewhere else,i bet they will be back.


A few years ago a farmer wanted me to clear out a heap of blackwoods that were growing over a large fenceline. He insisted I do it just for the firewood. I walked. He has asked me back to quote the job for the last two Summers (I'm working on nearby farms so see him often). I'm not even quoting it. Have had a gutsful of people thinking it's OK to disrespect anyone's right to earn a living and be paid a fair amount for their time/gear/skills/etc.


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> A few years ago a farmer wanted me to clear out a heap of blackwoods that were growing over a large fenceline. He insisted I do it just for the firewood. I walked. He has asked me back to quote the job for the last two Summers (I'm working on nearby farms so see him often). I'm not even quoting it. Have had a gutsful of people thinking it's OK to disrespect anyone's right to earn a living and be paid a fair amount for their time/gear/skills/etc.


 
Quote him double your normal hr ly rate.


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> Would that bobcat be instead of or in addition to, a tractor?
> 
> One of the worst things from a job satisfaction viewpoint for me is clearing a hillside, processing all the wood, leaving nicely piled slash piles ready for burning when they dry out, but looking back over the hill and seeing all those stumps. There was a rural farming show here a while ago showing the huge bulldozers clearing hillsides with monster rakes. At least two would push down from the top side by side, and just keep on going until the hit the bottom. The piles of trees/stumps/roots and general debris rolling in front of them seemed to dwarf the bullies but they kept on rolling to the bottom, with a fair amount of the topsoil still left on the hillside behind them. Man they could clear some ground and some big trees thereon, really quick, ready for sowing straight after they'd done their thing.
> 
> Have been thinking about a digger so can rough out access if need be, lift to load trucks/trailers faster than a tractor, and with a small felling head so I can deal with the small-tree clearing jobs easy, then rip out the stumps and even rake if need be. But often the trees I'm dealing with are the ones the farmers don't want to mess with because they are too big or in crazy difficult terrain, and a little digger would just help me get in more trouble without being any more useful for those sorts of jobs.


 
The bobcat would stay at my place for loading the wood into the tipper trailer when required (i dont stack) .
For me its about expanding types of work we can do plus making what we do easyer and safer as well.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> The bobcat would stay at my place for loading the wood into the tipper trailer when required (i dont stack) .
> For me its about expanding types of work we can do plus making what we do easyer and safer as well.



Yes they are real handy, especially with a grapple on the front.


----------



## KiwiBro

Rudolf73 said:


> Yes they are real handy, especially with a grapple on the front.


Have you guys ever used a 4in 1 bucket for loading firewood? I'm wondering if being able to take bites from above would keep more dirt and rubbish from the trailer. But I guess a grapple would do the same thing and be more useful.


----------



## KiwiBro

Stihlman441 said:


> The bobcat would stay at my place for loading the wood into the tipper trailer when required (i dont stack) .
> For me its about expanding types of work we can do plus making what we do easyer and safer as well.


How many trailers could you buy for the price of a bobcat?


----------



## KiwiBro

Stihlman441 said:


> Quote him double your normal hr ly rate.


Have learned he isn't a good payer, so think two times zero still equals zero. I couldn't work out why there'd be a different mechanic fixing his tractors every time they needed work so I asked one of them who I had seen there before. He said he still hadn't been paid and wasn't going there again.


----------



## Rudolf73

KiwiBro said:


> Have you guys ever used a 4in 1 bucket for loading firewood? I'm wondering if being able to take bites from above would keep more dirt and rubbish from the trailer. But I guess a grapple would do the same thing and be more useful.



I haven't used a 4 in 1 on firewood in particular, but I have used it on small bits of timber branches etc. It's not idea because of the pinch points on the side and the bucket doesn't close far enough allowing all the small bits to full out. Pain in the rear, so for that reason I got a log/root grapple for timber work.

I think this type of grapple however would be ideal for firewood handling.


----------



## splitpost

Rudolf73 said:


> I haven't used a 4 in 1 on firewood in particular, but I have used it on small bits of timber branches etc. It's not idea because of the pinch points on the side and the bucket doesn't close far enough allowing all the small bits to full out. Pain in the rear, so for that reason I got a log/root grapple for timber work.
> 
> I think this type of grapple however would be ideal for firewood handling.
> 
> View attachment 385077


ya beat.me.to it ,thay work ok but it only takes one peice to hold the bucket open ,i like that pic 

Sent from my GT-S7500T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihlman441

Grapple is the go,the one we have has a curved base and the sides are open (not like the one in the pic) so you can pic up logs for blocking ect.
There is a bit of a nack in using them,if you wont to pick up small sticks branches and rubbish is to run the grapple along the ground then roll the grapple forward untill its ontop of the rubbish then close the jaws.
You will be supprised even dirt and molch can be picked up.


----------



## Stihlman441

Pic of the one on the tratcor.


----------



## Stihlman441

Been dowing some Cypress


----------



## KiwiBro

What about a bunch of trailer cages on skids you could winch on and off trailer? Would savings in wood handling pay for em?


----------



## splitpost

Stihlman441 said:


> Been dowing some Cypress
> 
> View attachment 385093
> View attachment 385094


love the smell of cypress..........hmmmm


----------



## weedkilla

Stihlman441 said:


> Grapple is the go,the one we have has a curved base and the sides are open (not like the one in the pic) so you can pic up logs for blocking ect.
> There is a bit of a nack in using them,if you wont to pick up small sticks branches and rubbish is to run the grapple along the ground then roll the grapple forward untill its ontop of the rubbish then close the jaws.
> You will be supprised even dirt and molch can be picked up.


Cheers - never used a grapple, but plenty of time with a stick rake on a front end loader so that makes sense. In fact I've wished I could do just that many times.


----------



## Stihlman441

Another Cypress job,thats the 880 with a 5 foot bar on it so ya not bad size ones.



Another


----------



## Stihlman441

Got a bit done today.


----------



## Stihlman441

Give the 880 a run with the 50'' bar today.


----------



## VinceGU05

i wonder how long that tree stood for before keeling over.


----------



## Stihlman441

It did get a little help


----------



## Stihlman441

Hi ya blokes.
Ya at it again nice 6 footer today give the 880s a good run with the 50'' bars.
Been blowin the red boogys all afternoon.
Get about 4 cuts per tank od fuel.
I you have a close look at the saws you will see something mising on one of them.


----------



## VinceGU05

a bar nut?


----------



## Stihlman441

Bingo
We both lost one each but found one in the sawdust.


----------



## VinceGU05

lol.. odd thing to rattle off!


----------



## scallywag

Great pics!....Beautiful wood!


----------



## Stihlman441

Trying to brake up big rounds to put on the splitter,something differant.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> Trying to brake up big rounds to put on the splitter,something differant.
> 
> View attachment 399283
> View attachment 399284
> View attachment 399285




Reminds me of the demo guys breaking concrete


----------



## Stihlman441

The last of the Redgum for awhile.


Dont ya just love Redgum dust.







.


----------



## Stihlman441

Onto the Sugars again


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihlman441 said:


> The last of the Redgum for awhile.
> 
> 
> Dont ya just love Redgum dust.
> 
> View attachment 400093
> 
> View attachment 400091
> View attachment 400092
> 
> 
> .


As long as it doesn't get to the other side! Just pulled down a ms390. Wore the plating off the barrel in a few spots by .1mm [emoji12][emoji106]


----------



## derwoodii

with all that wood dust about check your super axe filter eh


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya do that often.
Shoud get me lungs checked as well.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya do that often.
> Shoud get me lungs checked as well.



The VB may help a bit with that


----------



## maxwhelan

need an update!


----------



## KiwiBro

A slip-on wedge on a post wacker on the back of the tractor?
12v or hydraulic jackhammer plugged into the tractor?
Slip-on spike for the grapple?

3PH splitting cone?





http://www.theatomsplitter.com/the-atom-splitter-with-2-dia-coupler-for-tractors/


----------



## Stihlman441

Stumping dont ya just love it 19 of um,some the 50'' wasnt long enough


----------



## Stihlman441

Still blocking splitting Sugars,theres no end to it.


----------



## KiwiBro

$22K
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Holman-Enterprises-Ltd/1486052478319960?sk=videos


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya seen them mate,but i only see it splitting Cypress or Pine ?.


----------



## KiwiBro

Old man pine is a stringy biartch to split. For giggles, some knuckleheads are putting rounds in these machines sideways and it handles them fine, but I too haven't seen it on gum. I am also not a fan of the side loading, nor the temptation to keep a hand in there to hold a round in place. 

Top load, a longer stroke to place two rounds deep, and a good in and outfeed system and it would earn it's keep pretty darn quick.


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihlman441 said:


> Stumping dont ya just love it 19 of um,some the 50'' wasnt long enough
> 
> View attachment 408153
> View attachment 408154


bonsai gum trees lol.. the japs would love them.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Didn't realise you could have a trailer towing a trailer (road train style), not legal in NSW as far as I know or is only on the actual farm?........ Just be careful with you weight limit 3500kg I assume. I reckon you'd run into all sorts of issues if your involved in an accident even if its not your fault. Insurance companys love finding any excuse not to pay out.
Looks like you'd burn enough carbs cutting and moving that wood you can afford to have a few VB's at the end of the day.
Jeff


----------



## Stihlman441

Na not supposed to do the road train thing here as well its more for moving gear around where the woods at,but were the Redgum was is about 3 km from my place so do a really early in the morning sneaky sneaky.
And yes the weight deal is a problem when the woods green.


----------



## Stihlman441

This one is a ripper 6 foot 2'' dia gave the 880 and 50'' bar a work out.


----------



## Snowy01

Well, I'm pretty jealous of your job and setup. Well done!


----------



## Stihlman441

Hi yas
Its been awhile but i was thinking you may like this set up.
Been dowing paddock clearing before seeding for a farmer and come up with this set up one for the sawbench wood,one for the greenish blocks and one for the dry blocks this way just drive around and use to machine to load as we go.


----------



## VinceGU05

business must be booming Andrew! nice tipper truck


----------



## Stihlman441

VinceGU05 said:


> business must be booming Andrew! nice tipper truck


 
I wish it belongs to me its my cutting mates.


----------



## Stihlman441

I may have put this pic up in the dribble thread of my youngest first dear there awhile back cant remember (old timers)
and another one of a dow and her young afew weeks back.laying in sniper mode she loves.


----------



## Stihlman441

Nice Redgum today 880 with a 50'' bar.


----------



## VinceGU05

nice bit of wood that one!


----------



## Sagetown

Nice big one. Bigger than most on the ranch. I had a heart attack taking this one down in February. Just now getting strength to tackle it again.


----------



## Stihlman441

Got a bit done today 8mts of Redgum split and delivered then of to work for the evening.


----------



## VinceGU05

your a busy fella.. will have to come and help one day when i get the Patrol back!


----------



## Stihlman441

Stihl at it


----------



## Snowy01

VinceGU05 said:


> your a busy fella.. will have to come and help one day when i get the Patrol back!



Did ADC "lose" your motor too?


----------



## Stihlman441

Finished the Redgum job and moving on


----------



## Stihlman441

Onto the Sugargums we felled last year in October
Theres about 150 to 200 mtrs to split and bring home.


----------



## Stihlman441

The Superaxe WS450 doing its thing


----------



## VinceGU05

hows the 661 going andrew? loving it?


----------



## Stihlman441

VinceGU05 said:


> hows the 661 going andrew? loving it?


 
Ya its going well that new updated coil/controller has improved it quite alot.
Perfect set up with the 36'' ES Light bar


----------



## VinceGU05

you running 404 semi on that?


----------



## Stihlman441

VinceGU05 said:


> you running 404 semi on that?


 
Na 3/8 .063 semi chisel skip Carlton


----------



## KiwiBro

Always keen to learn about different systems. Do you have any probs leaving wood on job sites and time creating risks like wood going AWOL or farms changing hands and having to deal with new and unhelpful owners? What about splitting gum seasoned or well on the way compared to green? Is it a storage issue for the split firewood and not being able to store it while it dries and then sells and better to let it dry where it dropped and then have a shorter time frame between splitting/storing and selling? Or perhaps no storing and taking straight from splitting on site to the firewood customers?


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> Always keen to learn about different systems. Do you have any probs leaving wood on job sites and time creating risks like wood going AWOL or farms changing hands and having to deal with new and unhelpful owners? What about splitting gum seasoned or well on the way compared to green? Is it a storage issue for the split firewood and not being able to store it while it dries and then sells and better to let it dry where it dropped and then have a shorter time frame between splitting/storing and selling? Or perhaps no storing and taking straight from splitting on site to the firewood customers?


 
We fell the Sugargums in winter going on untill early summer,cut all the tops off and burn,cut the smaller stuff into lengths for the saw bench then pile the trunks up and leave for five or six months.The farmer normally will fence of the plantasoin so sheep,cattle dont eat the new shoots the come out of the stumps.
The reason we leave the wood for awhile is so the bark falls off and its easyer to split semi dryish and some times sell it greenish at a reduced rate for the people that are organised and get it a year in advance.
Dont normally have problems with wood going for walk about because we dont pay the farmer untill we take the wood off the property.
Take the wood home split and leave for around 12 months and sell it next season.


----------



## KiwiBro

Ta. How much storage have you got at home? It wouldn't take long in an operation like yours to accumulate a few hundred m3 I would have thought, and that's not the easist of things to store and would in my case mean I would most likely have the tractor or loading gear at a job site when it's needed at home or the other way around. 

Here, especially this year with the dairy farmers hanging on by their fingernails or being told by the banks they have to sell up or be sold up, I've had felled trees and logs on farms that have been sold and it then turns into a nightmare if the new owners are pricks or insist the wood has to be moved before they take possession in June. It has made me rethink my plans and systems.


----------



## Rudolf73

Cute little skid steer you got there.

And did that hilux move the trailer once full?


----------



## Stihlman441

Rudolf73 said:


> Cute little skid steer you got there.
> 
> And did that hilux move the trailer once full?


 
Thats me son in laws Hilux its got a new engine it so goes all good.


----------



## Agent Orange

Sagetown said:


> Nice big one. Bigger than most on the ranch. I had a heart attack taking this one down in February. Just now getting strength to tackle it again.
> View attachment 498009
> 
> View attachment 498014


Any chance I could see some full pictures of that boom/crane rig? Father in law and I have been brainstorming on one similar for salvaging trees in/over the creek.


----------



## Sagetown

Agent Orange said:


> Any chance I could see some full pictures of that boom/crane rig? Father in law and I have been brainstorming on one similar for salvaging trees in/over the creek.


This is the only good pic I have of the Tractor 3point hitch boom. We built it to hoist cows off the ground that were having difficulty calving or were weak from calving.


----------



## Agent Orange

Sagetown said:


> This is the only good pic I have of the Tractor 3point hitch boom. We built it to hoist cows off the ground that were having difficulty calving or were weak from calving.
> View attachment 499092


Thank you. We were thinking of framed like a small portable auger, beefed up obviously. I beam main, trellis or tension cable backbone, pinion hitch mounted so the truck can be the ballast.


----------



## Stihlman441

Another small job
All the marked leaning Redgums have to go but all good nothing wrong with straight green Redgum.
This is about half of them.


----------



## Stihl working hard

Stihlman441 said:


> Another small job
> All the marked leaning Redgums have to go but all good nothing wrong with straight green Redgum.
> This is about half of them.
> 
> View attachment 501902
> View attachment 501903


Nice wood pile there Andrew is it all going for firewood


----------



## Stihl working hard

Stihlman441 said:


> Onto the Sugars again
> 
> View attachment 400094


sure is barron farming land out there Andrew


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya mate its all for firewood and ya had a very very dry start to crop planting season so far.


----------



## Stihlman441

Got a bit done today been blocking up that green Redgum


----------



## Stihlman441

Its amazing had some rain over the past week and the crops have shot and things are starting to look green again,what a differance a week makes.


----------



## Jeffkrib

How many cords and Btu,s you got there Stilman?


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> Its amazing had some rain over the past week and the crops have shot and things are starting to look green again,what a differance a week makes.




yeah nice Victoria finally greened up


----------



## Stihlman441

Been doing a platasoin this week do 5 hrs in the mornings


----------



## Stihlman441

Then this is the task for next week


----------



## Stihlman441

This is what the farmers like to see,cleaned up and tops rubbish burnt,clean cut stumps with no wood pull so the water can't get in to rot them all ready to shoot and re cut in 20 odd years


----------



## derwoodii

Stihlman441 said:


> Then this is the task for next week
> View attachment 506561




next week,, best pack your gum boots and tow chains


----------



## chris zautner

Stihlman441 said:


> This is what the farmers like to see,cleaned up and tops rubbish burnt,clean cut stumps with no wood pull so the water can't get in to rot them all ready to shoot and re cut in 20 odd years
> View attachment 506562


If only I could get my 441 rcm on the plane with me I would fly down and help you. looks like alot of fun. Wish I lived down there for a few months of the year.


----------



## Stihlman441

derwoodii said:


> next week,, best pack your gum boots and tow chains



Mmm
Been looking at the weather for the next few days and ya will be interesting getting in and out and it's that black clay could be good fun. Not


----------



## Stihlman441

chris zautner said:


> If only I could get my 441 rcm on the plane with me I would fly down and help you. looks like alot of fun. Wish I lived down there for a few months of the year.



You welcome any time could do with a hand


----------



## Stihlman441

All done and moved on to next job


----------



## Stihlman441

Early start and a wet finish today,got about a week of blocking and splitting on.


----------



## KiwiBro

Stihlman441 said:


> Its amazing had some rain over the past week and the crops have shot and things are starting to look green again,what a differance a week makes.


Nice to see the farmers frowns turn upside down if only for a wee while. Get that here too. They walk around stressed out until the weather cooperates and then they are happy as.


----------



## Stihlman441

Getting a bit done
3 blokes 3 5hr days blocking and splitting Sugargum and Box.


----------



## Stihl working hard

Stihlman441 said:


> Getting a bit done
> 3 blokes 3 5hr days blocking and splitting Sugargum and Box.
> 
> View attachment 509350
> View attachment 509351
> View attachment 509352


Great pics Andrew a small mountain there


----------



## VinceGU05

getting bloody quiet here at work.. may have to come out and give you a hand! great stuff again andrew


----------



## Stihlman441

VinceGU05 said:


> getting bloody quiet here at work.. may have to come out and give you a hand! great stuff again andrew


 
If ya real keen that Sugargum plantasion we did the other week we will be blocking and splitting that in Oct some time.


----------



## derwoodii

aww my back hurts just looking at that pile of work


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihlman441 said:


> If ya real keen that Sugargum plantasion we did the other week we will be blocking and splitting that in Oct some time.


not scared of physical work.. give me a heads up early oct.


----------



## Stihlman441

Next lot of back hert on the list,block and split.


----------



## Stihlman441

All done
3 blokes 5 hr days 7 days block split Sugergum and Box.
Ya glad to see the end of that lot.


----------



## Stihlman441

Theres allways some wood to cut even got to run the 880 with the 50'' bar in some Redgum


----------



## Stihlman441

Then got called back to the last job for two more 5 hr days to finish up.


----------



## Stihlman441

Started Sugargum plantasoins on another propertey on Monday should be there for prob 6 to 8 weeks,forgot to take some pics sorry.


----------



## KiwiBro

Did you get the stuff sis sent?


----------



## Stihlman441

Or got some news i have a package coming from the US very very soon that im very keen to get a hold of.
I will give you a hint,its one of the last and wont happen again.
Cheers


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> Did you get the stuff sis sent?


 
Ya thanks very much for that,the sun inlaw was quick to grab one of the hats.
Thanks again your the best


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihlman441 said:


> Or got some news i have a package coming from the US very very soon that im very keen to get a hold of.
> I will give you a hint,its one of the last and wont happen again.
> Cheers


a 441cm or a 660?


----------



## KiwiBro

VinceGU05 said:


> a 441cm or a 660?



I'm guessing neither. I've heard nothing about my one, don't even know where in the queue it is.


----------



## Stihlman441

VinceGU05 said:


> a 441cm or a 660?


 
Yes one of them


----------



## KiwiBro

I guessed wrong then. ha.


----------



## Snowy01

Stihlman441 said:


> Yes one of them


Retiring the old one?


----------



## Stihlman441

Snowy01 said:


> Retiring the old one?


 
No you cant have to many of a good thing.


----------



## VinceGU05

Going out on a limb here and will say 441. 
Cause I know of a local brand new 660 ported.


----------



## Snowy01

VinceGU05 said:


> Going out on a limb here and will say 441.
> Cause I know of a local brand new 660 ported.


It's a safe bet I reckon


----------



## Stihlman441

Here yas go
Probably one of the last new ported 441s to come Ozz.
If some one is interested in the wrap handle yell out.


----------



## El Moobs

Keep an eye on those allen head screws in the deflector Andrew. I have had a couple come loose. I'd check to be sure they are good and tight after a heat cycle.....3mm allen fits em.


----------



## ncpete

Stihlman441 said:


> Here yas go
> Probably one of the last new ported 441s to come Ozz.
> If some one is interested in the wrap handle yell out.
> 
> View attachment 513811
> View attachment 513812
> View attachment 513813


damn that's a sexy saw!


----------



## VinceGU05

you already broke the handle mate!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

Just how many arms does Andrew have? With the trailers packed with firewood, how does he get all his saws home?

Oh, and is that the 'new' style of pro top?


----------



## Stihlman441

VinceGU05 said:


> you already broke the handle mate!!!


 Ya mate in shipping


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> Just how many arms does Andrew have? With the trailers packed with firewood, how does he get all his saws home?
> 
> Oh, and is that the 'new' style of pro top?


 
Saws come and go in the back of the Ranger (they are always in there)

Ya going to give the new pro tops a go and see how they go.


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya mate in shipping


----------



## Stihlman441

VinceGU05 said:


>


 
Ya sh-t happens at times not much you can do but 9 times out of 10 its all good so far for me anyway.


----------



## VinceGU05

yeah same.. so far so good.. not like its an expensive part.. better than getting the whole thing lost in the mail.


----------



## Stihlman441

VinceGU05 said:


> yeah same.. so far so good.. not like its an expensive part.. better than getting the whole thing lost in the mail.


 
Ya
But that has happened as well


----------



## El Moobs

I've had USPS, USP, and FedEx all deny any claim I've ever tried to get them to cover. They can break stuff, but they never pay for it.


----------



## Stihlman441

Hi ya gents
Been doing a bit never seams to end



.


----------



## Stihlman441

Had a bit of fun with these ones between the fences.


----------



## Stihlman441

Started this lot today and as per normally the wind is coming from the wrong way every day.


----------



## Stihlman441

These plantasoins are second groth so about 20 to 25 years old and at around 18 to 25'' in dia.


----------



## Stihlman441

At last a morning with out wind or rain.
2 blokes 2 tanks of fuel each 50 mins, carnidge


----------



## VinceGU05

gunna have some fun with the ones leaning to the left of screen!


----------



## Stihlman441

VinceGU05 said:


> gunna have some fun with the ones leaning to the left of screen!


 
Na all good get into the paddock and push um with the machine or pull um.


----------



## VinceGU05

Stihlman441 said:


> Na all good get into the paddock and push um with the machine or pull um.


or there is that way


----------



## KiwiBro

Bwildered would swing'm back around without mechanical advantage. After all the edumicating he has been getting on here he must be 12th Dan leaner whisperer by now.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Stihlman441 said:


> Had a bit of fun with these ones between the fences.
> 
> View attachment 516396
> View attachment 516397



Any reason to leave the stumps so tall?


----------



## Stihlman441

ValleyFirewood said:


> Any reason to leave the stumps so tall?


 
Yes
If you have a look at an earlyer pic of the re groth most of the old stums are rotten and un sound so its way safer to fell them above the crap wood, allso i cant sell crap wood and my chisel chain doesnt like it as well.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Stihlman441 said:


> Yes
> If you have a look at an earlyer pic of the re groth most of the old stums are rotten and un sound so its way safer to fell them above the crap wood, allso i cant sell crap wood and my chisel chain doesnt like it as well.




Makes sense. Most timber sales we work on only allow a 10-12" stump max (ie ground level since once the dead leaves blow away it's about that tall of a stump) so I guess that's why it struck me as odd. We use a feller bunches though so it's not overly fussy about what's in the wood aside from large pieces of steel or rocks.

Guess I should have worded my question better, was just curious, not in that anyway is better or not. I was guessing it was so the stumps could be pried out easier. I've seen some stumps make a 400 excavator struggle even!


----------



## Stihlman441

We spend a day (5hrs) in the far back corner getting those trees down when there was no wind on Friday then spend two 5 hr days topping and stacking,allmost there


.


----------



## Snowy01

Is that your handy work on the right hand side just before anakie?


----------



## Stihlman441

Snowy01 said:


> Is that your handy work on the right hand side just before anakie?


 
Na mate not me.


----------



## Stihlman441

Finished up this lot today only some dry sawbech stuff left and posts for the farmer.


----------



## Stihlman441

A long vid of felling second groth Sugargums at first light when there was no wind.


----------



## Stihlman441

This is how we block up a lot in a short time,two ported 441s


----------



## Stihlman441

Next plantasoin 1.2 kms of them.
Nice this lot no fences,doesnt get wet and not far from home plan is to have them done by the end of September.


----------



## Stihl working hard

Stihlman441 said:


> All done
> 3 blokes 5 hr days 7 days block split Sugergum and Box.
> Ya glad to see the end of that lot.
> 
> View attachment 510579
> View attachment 510580
> View attachment 510582
> View attachment 510584


Great going there Andrew


----------



## Stihl working hard

Stihlman441 said:


> Theres allways some wood to cut even got to run the 880 with the 50'' bar in some Redgum
> 
> View attachment 513450
> View attachment 513451
> View attachment 513452


Nice red gum there great pics


----------



## skipster

nice work!
I'm stuck scrabbling up and down ridges and dragging timber out by hand,so I'm jealous!


----------



## Stihlman441

New add on to the splitter a hopper made by Whitlands Engineering no more lifting blocks all loaded my machine,holds around 4 mtrs.
Can split 7 mtrs per hr with two blocks and do it all day.
Qick connects from log lifter hydrolics to control block feed onto splitter.


----------



## skipster

man,you got some nice equipment!


----------



## El Moobs

You guys have been slacking on your posting.


----------



## Stihlman441

El Moobs said:


> You guys have been slacking on your posting.


 
Ya sorry champ been doing a lot of wood,will get onto it.


----------



## Stihlman441

That Sugargum plantasoin we started about 5 weeks ago is all done,but didnt take many pics.


----------



## Stihlman441

Vid of one of the bigger Sugars


----------



## Stihlman441

When i made this vid only afew to go ya.


----------



## KiwiBro

What did the towable hopper cost please?


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> What did the towable hopper cost please?


$13k


----------



## KiwiBro

Stihlman441 said:


> $13k


Better than I was thinking but still - ouch. You must have the wood for it though. I bet it feels bloody good to be taking some grunt work out of the day and be more productive at the same time. That's a fairly good load on that belt when the hopper is full. Any probs moving the belt or wood? Or how about rounds falling out at the splitter end and damaging gear? That's always been a concern of mine when pulling from piles significantly higher than the splitter - some of the gum rings can do a heap of damage if they fall off when you are not expecting it.

Did you look at converting a forage /feedout wagon?


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> Better than I was thinking but still - ouch. You must have the wood for it though. I bet it feels bloody good to be taking some grunt work out of the day and be more productive at the same time. That's a fairly good load on that belt when the hopper is full. Any probs moving the belt or wood? Or how about rounds falling out at the splitter end and damaging gear? That's always been a concern of mine when pulling from piles significantly higher than the splitter - some of the gum rings can do a heap of damage if they fall off when you are not expecting it.
> 
> Did you look at converting a forage /feedout wagon?


 
Ya bloke no more lifting blocks.
Yes have concerns about blocks falling but havnt used it enough yet to work out modds so will be an on going fix.


----------



## Stihlman441

Hi there gents it's been awhile
Got a bit of splitting to do today


----------



## derwoodii

should have that pile done by smoko,,, next month


----------



## VinceGU05

must have a fair pile of split wood now!


----------



## Stihlman441

VinceGU05 said:


> must have a fair pile of split wood now!



I sell a lot of it green to locals that get organised for next year at a cheaper rate don't have to re load it then


----------



## KiwiBro

Green red blue gum. Farked if i can keep up with it all. Nice setup Andrew. Bloody nice.


----------



## Stihl working hard

Stihlman441 said:


> Hi there gents it's been awhile
> Got a bit of splitting to do today
> 
> View attachment 585150
> View attachment 585152
> View attachment 585153


No chit Andrew


----------



## Rudolf73

What a back saver, great idea those hoppers. Was just looking at my firewood pile and think I need one too lol.


----------



## Stihl working hard

VinceGU05 said:


> must have a fair pile of split wood now!


Mount Andrew


----------



## Stihlman441

Rudolf73 said:


> What a back saver, great idea those hoppers. Was just looking at my firewood pile and think I need one too lol.



Ya the hopper is is the bees knees getting to old for lifting blocks load it with a bobcat and can split 7 or 8 mtrs two blokes per hour all day


----------



## KiwiBro

Andrew, I've been surprised how well Kermit (my Bilke S3 processor) handles small, bent/twisted gum branches, especially if green. Up to about 5" but I wouldn't feed it 100% 5" stuff all day long as it's a bit too hard on it. Was worried it would be an arse to feed it bent wood. But apart from the near-right angled knuckles that some branches can have, it eats the branches well. I guess with the amount of timber you have to get through it's not really worth bothering to sort through the small stuff, perhaps just slash pile it and burn instead? But it does pay for itself quite well in the small stuff that hardly seems worth pointing a chainsaw at when there are bigger branches and logs to split. With one person occupied feeding it from a log pile, it'll do about 4-6 cube an hour with bent wood. Which given the size of the sticks is pretty good for not having to touch them with a chainsaw. But in your operation probably not worth the extra hassle.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya the hopper is is the bees knees getting to old for lifting blocks load it with a bobcat and can split 7 or 8 mtrs two blokes per hour all day



What kind of attachment are you using to pick up the rounds with the bobcat?


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> Andrew, I've been surprised how well Kermit (my Bilke S3 processor) handles small, bent/twisted gum branches, especially if green. Up to about 5" but I wouldn't feed it 100% 5" stuff all day long as it's a bit too hard on it. Was worried it would be an arse to feed it bent wood. But apart from the near-right angled knuckles that some branches can have, it eats the branches well. I guess with the amount of timber you have to get through it's not really worth bothering to sort through the small stuff, perhaps just slash pile it and burn instead? But it does pay for itself quite well in the small stuff that hardly seems worth pointing a chainsaw at when there are bigger branches and logs to split. With one person occupied feeding it from a log pile, it'll do about 4-6 cube an hour with bent wood. Which given the size of the sticks is pretty good for not having to touch them with a chainsaw. But in your operation probably not worth the extra hassle.



We do use the branch wood down to about 4" diameter and up to 8" diameter in about 6 to 8 foot lengths then use a saw bench to cut to foot bits,ya still get the same money for it and a couple wood fired pizza places like it.


----------



## Stihlman441

Rudolf73 said:


> What kind of attachment are you using to pick up the rounds with the bobcat?



I will take a pic


----------



## KiwiBro

hmmmm, 2000tonnes of firewood logs. Wonder what the contract rate would be and if enough to pay off good gear:
https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/booleroo-centre/other/sawmiller-firewood-cutter-required/1151010060


----------



## Stihlman441

Stihlman441 said:


> I will take a pic


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> View attachment 585644
> View attachment 585645



Oh yeah that will do the job


----------



## Rudolf73

KiwiBro said:


> hmmmm, 2000tonnes of firewood logs. Wonder what the contract rate would be and if enough to pay off good gear:
> https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/booleroo-centre/other/sawmiller-firewood-cutter-required/1151010060



Thats not far from me, old mate is a bit of a wheeler and dealer. I don't think you would get rich anytime soon. And milling green red gum is South Australia, I wonder what he wants to use it for... not the best quality timber.


----------



## KiwiBro

Suspected that to be the case, 


Rudolf73 said:


> I don't think you would get rich anytime soon.


Is a fellow like that here who has a figure in his head what he wants as profit off the top for all the wood he has. Been like that for a few years now. Is happy to bag people for a lack of work ethic, having only had a few people step up to his mountain of wood and ultimately fail rather quickly and leave. Every time I drive passed it seems a little lower, but that'll be rot and the grass getting higher. Have never understood that way of thinking but each to his own. On the flip side, sometimes there are people who just say 'get stuck in' and don't expect much payment because it's a tough, long job with farkall $ in it anyway. Those people I always make sure get something, even if only all the firewood they can burn.


----------



## KiwiBro

I think I've asked this already, but, Andrew, where do the trailers of firewood end up? I mean, is there a second or third handling stage - dumping to dry then reloading to deliver? Or is it all sold green and is driven straight to and dumped at the customers before returning to be reloaded straight off the conveyor? I've found here it's the handling that kills the profit faster than anything else. There;'s not enough of a premium for dry, seasoned firewood to justify the associated costs of holding and handling it. 

I'm working on an idea to eliminate almost all those costs but jury is still out if it will work.


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> I think I've asked this already, but, Andrew, where do the trailers of firewood end up? I mean, is there a second or third handling stage - dumping to dry then reloading to deliver? Or is it all sold green and is driven straight to and dumped at the customers before returning to be reloaded straight off the conveyor? I've found here it's the handling that kills the profit faster than anything else. There;'s not enough of a premium for dry, seasoned firewood to justify the associated costs of holding and handling it.
> 
> I'm working on an idea to eliminate almost all those costs but jury is still out if it will work.


 
For us it depends on the plantasoin and where it is
If the plantasoin is on a property where there is no roads and is safe from gear and wood theft is ideal.
Fell the trees remove the tops and branch wood,stack the trees in piles and the branch wood,burn the tops and keep going down the plantasoin.Remove the dry wood and process and sell this helps pay the fuel bills.
Leave the wood for 6 to 8 months the bark falls off and is better to block and split.
Bring splitter and hopper saw bench to wood ,block and splitt into truck and trailer sell semi green if possible at a cheaper rate straight from the paddock,if not stock pill to be sold as dry wood,reload with bobcat.
Plantasoin next to roads ect pile the wood or block and take home daily to be split from home or safe place.


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks for that.
Great to have jobs within commuting range, and enough room to store the stuff that might come home with you each day on the jobs where you can't leave it there or find a buyer for delivery on the way home.
What happens to the millable logs? Are they dealt with by others before/after you are there? Do you come across stuff you think could be milled/slabbed but find yourself cutting it for firewood? No farmers want chips from the slash for calf bedding or the like, rather than burn the sub-4" stuff?


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks for that.
> Great to have jobs within commuting range, and enough room to store the stuff that might come home with you each day on the jobs where you can't leave it there or find a buyer for delivery on the way home.
> What happens to the millable logs? Are they dealt with by others before/after you are there? Do you come across stuff you think could be milled/slabbed but find yourself cutting it for firewood? No farmers want chips from the slash for calf bedding or the like, rather than burn the sub-4" stuff?



When we come across large solid Redgum we do mill them into slabs (I have two on a farm at the moment but can't get back in until the crop is done) but there is no real interest in Sugargum timber.The one problem with Sugargum is when it gets to an age of say 25 30 years old most of it is rotten in the centre to some point and the second or third growth doesn't get a large enough size in diameter.
Farmers here don't use animal bedding,it could be chipped but wouldn't be cost effective .


----------



## Stihlman441

Hi ya gents
Its been a very long time but got into doing more with wood that firewood.
The sun in law has a Lucas mill these days so doing more with the wood to get max $ return.The first project is to cut,mill for a post and rail front fence so of we go and got onto some nice Stringbarks should do the job nicely.


----------



## Stihlman441

The gate posts are 10 inch square and the other posts a 8 inch square,rails are 8 inch by 2 1/2 inch.


----------



## Stihlman441




----------



## Stihlman441




----------



## Stihlman441

Got a new toy as well


----------



## derwoodii

Councils luv this timber for playgrounds and landscape even the off cuts can be re used as habitat logs for critter,, show em some pictures and wait for the $$ calls


----------



## deye223

Nice work Andrew very nice ...


----------



## Officer's Match

Nice looking Breakout too.


----------



## Stihlman441

Got a bit on at the moment semi dry Sugargum


----------



## KiwiBro

G'Day Andrew,

You still using the Whitlands splitter?
Have been milling with a Lucas this last Summer too. Even old and second hand it's light years ahead of the new POS nightmare I had before. The service from Lucas is exceptional too.

I'd like to be adding more value to the lumber. Milled almost 2kms of 4x1 saligna and the cost to transport to and get profiled (decking) by the nearest (and only) machinist willing to do it is about $2k. 

Can't afford a 4-sider, so I'm looking at a planer/moulder to run it myself and for anyone else who may have lumber they want to get profiled. There are two brands of planer/molders (as they spell it) in USA I'm looking at that range from about $3.5-8k once delivered and set-up with suitable dust extraction.

Not sure yet but think I might go that route and see how many other people need lumber profiled. If nothing else, I'd have paid the machine off with my own needs in a few years.


----------



## Stihlman441

KiwiBro said:


> G'Day Andrew,
> 
> You still using the Whitlands splitter?
> Have been milling with a Lucas this last Summer too. Even old and second hand it's light years ahead of the new POS nightmare I had before. The service from Lucas is exceptional too.
> 
> I'd like to be adding more value to the lumber. Milled almost 2kms of 4x1 saligna and the cost to transport to and get profiled (decking) by the nearest (and only) machinist willing to do it is about $2k.
> 
> Can't afford a 4-sider, so I'm looking at a planer/moulder to run it myself and for anyone else who may have lumber they want to get profiled. There are two brands of planer/molders (as they spell it) in USA I'm looking at that range from about $3.5-8k once delivered and set-up with suitable dust extraction.
> 
> Not sure yet but think I might go that route and see how many other people need lumber profiled. If nothing else, I'd have paid the machine off with my own needs in a few years.



Hi ya champ
Ya still using the Superaxe 
Can make way more $ using the Lucas mill from solid trees than firewood,post and rail fences is the go over here


----------



## KiwiBro

Are you doing the fences too? Guys are doing that here with Macrocarpa which looks great for a few years then the posts rot out. If only there was a steady supply of ground durable trees to mill.

I'm still a year out from having seasoned lumber to play with but would like to be making more stuff over Winter, with the lumber I milled a year or more earlier. Just like firewood though, there's a lag between dropped tree and seasoned wood, so a bit of a struggle this year but hopefully will pay off next year onwards.

I agree mate, SFA in firewood here. You guys get far more for your than here, so firewood guys are doing it even tougher here. I have been looking hard at either going big or going home, and frankly, going big in firewood here is such a gamble it would take me winning lotto or not given a **** about anything or anyone else to risk the $. So, I'd rather investigate the value-add side of milling and see what comes of that.

Still need and love to do firewood, but as a sideline if possible. Absolutely loving milling. Nothing like opening a log to see what's inside.


----------



## Stihlman441

Hiya blokes
ya I’m still alive and in the wood game


----------

